# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  لعبة الأقدار .. قصة في منتهى الرووووووعة

## سجينة الآهات

السلام عليكم؟؟

راح أحط لكم هذي القصة بجد تجنن..
 راح أحط لكم أجزاء واذا عجبتكم ورديتوا أوعدكم بالتكملة الفورية 


هذي قصة بنت اسمها (العنود)عمرها 20سنه ذات جمال وعيون لوزيةعسلية اوساع وشعر لونه اسود متوسط الطول سنه اولى جامعة،وبنت اسمها (هيفاء)بنت خال العنود وعمرها 19 سنه توها مخلصه ثانوي وبنت ذات جمال اسمر وعيونها اوساع وسود ومسحوبه على فوق شوي وشعرها اسود حرير وناعم.بنات عيلة معروفة و مرموقة بالسعودية.

.....الجـــــــ الأول ــــــزء....
دخلت العنود للمطبخ عشان تتريق وحصلت امها لوحدها قاعده تتريق حبت امها على راسها:صباح الخير يمه
ام حمد:صباح النور حبيبتي ..
العنود:اجل يمه وينهم اخواني؟
ام حمد: يعني وينهم راقدين ماتعرفينهم اخوانك اللي قاعد ساهر على الانترنت ولا اللي قاعد يلعب بلاي ستايشون لين الساعه 7 الصبح..الا انتي وش عندك صاحية هالحزه؟
العنودوهي تصب لعمرها نسكافيه:لا يمه ولا شي بس انا مواعده هيفاء بالفيصلية عشان نشتري شوية اغراض ناقصتنا للسفرة.
ام حمد:للحين ماخلصتوا اغراضكم ماعد بقى شي على السفرة .
العنود:لا بس اشياء بسيطة مرة يعني انا ناقصني كذا ايشارب وهيفاء ناقصها بنطلون حق وحده من بدلاتها.
ام حمد:انزين لاحد يطول.
العنود:ان شااااااااااالله اي شي ثاني ؟
ام حمد:سلامتك بامانة الله.
قامت العنود لبست عبايتها واخذت شنطتها وطلعت وفي هذا الوقت هيفاء واقفه عند مدخل الفيصلية الرئيسي تنطر العنود ومتضايقه حدها وقاعده تسبها في نفسها وتقول:معليه فيها الخايسة بتشوف ايش بسوي فيها اقولها الساعه تسع ونص الحين الساعه صارت عشر واهي للحين ماجات،ماشافت الا العنود داخلة من البوابه قاعده ادورلها وعقبها طلعت تليفونها تبي تتصل على هيفاء الا وحدة فارصتها بايدها بقو قامت العنود تصرخ وهي صاره على اسنانها:آآآآآآآآآآي شفيك يالخبلة تفرصيني؟
هيفاء وهي تنوفخ من الزعل:يعني ماتدرين وش فيني...وش عندك متأخرة لهالحزه؟
العنود واهي تفرك مكان الفرصه:ياختي قمت متأخروبعدين كلها الا نص ساعه متأخره ...
هيفاء:ايه عادي عندك لانك مومثلي مافطرتي وميته من الجوع...

العنود:طيب كان دقيتي علي وانا اقولك افطري لغاية ماجي.
هيفاء:وانا ايش يعرفني انك بتتأخري كذا..
العنود:طيب ياحبيبتي ولا يهمك انا عازمتك على الفطور على حسابي ايش رايك؟
هيفاء واهي شاقه الحلق:صدق؟
العنود:ايه صدق...يله نروح..ها وين خاطرك تفطرين؟
هيفاء:عشانك تاخرت علي نصف ساعه بنفطر في ستار بوكس تعويض لي..
العنود وهي تكشر:اااااوه بس انا مااحب ستار بوكس ماعندهم شى غير الكروسون والكيك ...!
هيفاء وبنظرة تعجب...وش فيك انتي مب انتي اللي عازمتني.. وتفرضين علي وش اكل بس ..بس اكلي تبن..
العنود:ياسلام طراره وتشرط ..ياذكيه كنت ابي افطرك في مطعم لبناني يجنن ..عنده مقبلات ..فول وحمص وفاصوليا تاكلين اصابعك وراه.. 
هيفاء:أي اجل ..احسبك بتفطريني همبرغر مع الصبح ..
* * * * * * * * *

وهم قاعدين ياكلون في ساحة المطاعم ..جات هيفاء باكلها من المطعم ما خلت شى في خاطرها خمت اللي في المطعم كله ..لعانه في العنود وهي تطالعها بحمق ..العنود: لا مانتي بصاحيه..حشى بتاكلين هذا كله ..الله يقطع بليسك فشلتينا..
هيفاء: وش علي منهم انا ..والله يالعنود من زمان ماطلعت الفيصيليه وتمشيت..
العنود :والله ماحد قالك حابسه عمرك في البيت .. وتذاكرين كنه ماحد عنده ثانويه الا..انت كلهم يدرسون ويطلعون في الـweek end !
هيفاء:بس يالعنود كان كل همي في ذاك الوقت اخذ اعلى نسبه ..عشان تقبلني كل الجامعات..على الاقل سجني جاب نتيجه خذيت اعلى نسبه..(98%)
العنود:اللي يسمعك يقول بتاخذين الدكتوراه 
هيفاء:اجل..انا ناويه اخذ الدكتوراه والماجستيربعد..ليش اللي خذوها احسن مني .. العنود:بنشوف يادكتورة زمانك ..بكره اذا جاء حبيب القلب نسينا هالكلام كله .. ولهيت بالعيال..
هيفاء:لاعيوني.. مانخلق اللي يخليني انسى دراستي ومستقبلي ..بعدين انا اؤمن بمساواة الرجل والمرأه..
العنود : يالله يادكتوره تاخرنا وماشرينا شى..
(هيفاء بنت طموحه وتحب الدراسه طول عمرها مشتطه حق الامتحانات ,, واذانقصتها علامه ..شغلتها مناحه في البكي..والرومانسيه عندها معدومه ..ولا يهمها الطرف الاخر .. عكس العنود ..حبوبه ومرحه ماخذه الدنيا على هواها وتحب تقرا الروايات الرومانسيه اللي يشوفها يقول عنها مغروره بجمالها ..بس هيفاء ماتقل عنها خفة دم وشطانه ودلع..الاثنتين ماخذين حقهم في الدلع ثالث ومثلث.........)

يوم خلصت هيفاء من اغراضها قعدت تستنى العنود اللي مابينت ..قالت لها انها بتروح هارفي نيكولاس تشتري ايشاربات وبترجع ..يالله هالبنت بتجنني..
يوم التفتت لقت العنود في وجهها.. وينك طولت ..البنت وجهها معتفس 
هيفاء:وش فيك العنود ..؟
العنود :هذا الاخ اللي وراي ..جنني ماخلاني اتسوق على راحتي.. يطاردني على كبر المجمع..هيفاء بنظرة استغراب هو وشلون شاف وجهك..(لانهم متغشين)
العنود:رفعت الغشوه عشان اشوف الشالات عدل الا هذا الاخ وراي يرقم ..
مارديت عليه قام يلحقني ..ماخلاني اتسوق على راحتي...
هيفاء :وينه,,وينه,,,خل اعلمه وشلون السنع ..
العنود :ياختي خليه ..وش عليك منه الحين بنروح البيت ..هههههههههههههه الحين من جدك وش بتقولين له ..
هيفاء:وش اقوله انت الثانيه ..ارويك سنع الله فيه..بالشبشب على راسه..
العنود:هههههههههههههههههههههه..يلا السواق عند الباب..
وهم في السيارة قاعدين يسولفون العنود طرا عليها شي
العنود:ايه..هيفاء تدرين من في لندن ؟
هيفاء:مــــــــن؟
العنود:لا انتي حزري مين؟
هيفاء ونفذ صبرها:اووووووووف اخلصي علينا مب فاضيتلك مين؟
العنود:بيت عمي محمد هناك..
هيفاء:والله معناته الهنوف معهم..والله واحلوت السفرة..
العنود:تدرين والله ان احنا قاطعات ماكلمناها من زمان..
هيفاء:اسكتي لا تقولين حتى انا من زمان ماكلمتها...
العنود وهي تطالعها بخبث:اقولك احنا من طينة وحدة وانتي منتي مصدقة..
هيفاء وهي مصدومه :فال الله ولا فالك انتي تشبهيني....مستحيل
العنود وهي ترد بترفع:قصدك وش جاب القرد تاشرعلى هيفاء عند الغزال تاشر على عمرها...
هيفاء شهقت:انا القرد يالغوريلا...
العنود وهي كاتمة ضحكتها من شكل هيفاء:اذا خاطبك السفهاء قولوا سلاماً:
هيفاء هنا عصبت :انا سفيها ....طييييييب ياعنييد ان ماوريتك ماأكون انا هيفاء.
العنود وهي ميتة من الضحك:هههههههههه ...امزززززح معك يالخبلة شفيك كذا ماخذتها جد؟
هيفاء:خلاص بتشوفين حتى لو تمزحين ماراح انساها لك..
العنودوهي تتلصق بهيفاء :يله عاد..انا عنوده حبيبتك تزعلين علي...يله.
هيفاء مخططه شي للعنود بس عشان تسكتها رضت
هيفاء:خلاص ..خلاص خلي منك هالتلصق رضينا ..اوكي؟
العنود بنظرة شك:بـــجد؟
هيفاء:ايه بجد..
العنود رضت وبعدت منها وضلوا يسولفون لغاية ماوصلت هيفاء لبيتها ورجعت للبيت.
..........................................
في نفس الوقت ببريطانيا فيه شاب سعودي من اكبر عوائل السعودية عمره 25 سنه واسمه فواز يدرس بجامعة السانت هيرست العسكرية ببريطانيا مافيه بنت جت لندن بالصيف الا وعاش معها قصة حب واذا خلص الصيف تخلص القصة معه، والبنات ماينلامون فية لان فواز ملفت للانتباه بالمرة لانه طويل وعريض وشعره اسود وعيونه بنية واللي محلية اكثر اهي القمزة اللي بخدة الايسر ..يعني باختصار هو جميل مب جميل الطلعه بس فيه رجولة طاغية...

كان قاعد بالمحاضرة لما اهتز جيبه فطلعه علشان يشوف مين اللي متصل الا اهي وحده من صديقاته وقام ابتسم بسخرية وصك التليفون بوجها ورده بجيبه،فهد صديقة انتبه للحركة اللي سواها فواز فاستغرب منه هالحركة فقام همسله علشان الدكتور ماينتبه:فواز وش عندك سكرت الجوال؟
فواز :هذي وحده ماتفهم اني ماعد ابي اسمع صوتها ولا اشوفها...
فهد:اها ..لايكون سارة البنت الكويتية..
فواز:ايه اهي.
فهد وهو يهز راسه:ياخي انت ماتخلي منك هالحركات؟
فواز وهو متنرفز من نفس الاسطوانه:انت ماتسكت من هالسالفه ياخي قلنالك حرررر...
الا الدكتور يكلمهم وهو زعلان:fahad….fawaz would you pleas be quit!
(فهد...فواز ممكن لو سمحتوا تسكتون)
فهد:sorry Dr
ردوا ينتبهون للمحاضرة 
………………………………..
ياترى ايش ناطر البنات بلندن
وفواز هل بيتوب وبيخلي منه هالحركات ولا فيه شي راح يصير ويخليه يتغير
وفهد هذه الشخصية الجديدة بتتعرفون عليها بالجزء الجاي ان شالله.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

لعيونكم..

.....الجــــــــ الثاني ــــــزء....
في المطار كانت العيلة كلها مجتمعه يعني والدة هيفاء ووالدها ونفس الشي مع العنود اللي كانت مرة متوترة من الرحلة لان بيني وبينكم عنود فيها خوف من الطيارة على كثر مايسافرون بس تخاف،وهيفاء كانت مخططه تخلي الرحلة جهنمية لعنود انتقام لذاك اليوم وهيفاء مب من النوع اللي ينسى،فلما اعلنوا بالمايك ان على كل الركاب المتوجهين للندن الحضور للبوابه رقم 32 عنود انقلب وجها الوان فتمسكت بامها خايفة
عنود:يمه قولي ثاني مرة ايش هو دعاء ركوب الطيارة.
ام حمد:عنود ماله دعوه هالخوف كله سمي بالرحمن.
العنود واهي متنرفزة من برود امها:يمه بنركب الطيارة وانتي لسه ماقلتيلي الدعاء....
ام حمد:سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وماكنا له مقرنين وانا الى ربنا لمنقلبون...حفظتيه ؟
العنود :اصلاً انا حافظته بس الخوف خلاني انساه..
حمد اخوها قاعد يطالع امه والعنود اللي متمسكه فيها من الخوف يمشون قدامه فقام يبي يخوف العنود شوي.
حمد:يمه...مادريتي؟
ام حمد: لا مادريت ..
حمد:تعرفين ليه تاخرنا...؟
ام حمد:لا والله ليه؟
حمد بخبث:لان الطيارة كانت عطلانه فلما صلحوها نادونا..
العنود هنا التفت على حمد وهي مبققه عيونها :حمد بجد تتكلم؟
هيفاء فهمت حركة حمد فكملت معه:ايه صحيح كلام حمد انا كمان عرفت بس ماحبيت اخوفك.
حمد قمز لهيفاء على اللعبة اللي يلعبونها على العنود:اف نسيت انك تخافين من الطيارة... بس خلاص يالعنود انتي كبرتي على هذا الخوف ..وبعدين الطيارة خلاص صلحوها ..
هيفاء تبتسم بخبث:ايه كلش اللي يسمعك يقول الطيارة بطيح علينا..
العنود هنا ماستحملت فطقتها صيحة،وقعدت تقول انا مب راكبة الطيارة وشكلها كان يكسر الخاطر فحزن شكلها هيفاء فقامت قربت منها..
هيفاء:عنوده يالخبلة تبكين ...انا وحمد قاعدين نمزح معك الطيارة مافيها شي...
العنود وهي ترفع وجهها اللي صاير احمر:يالكذابه .. اللحين تكذبون علي عشان اركب الطيارة..
حمد وهو يضحك على اخته:هههههههههههه والله انك سخيفة وما عندك سالفة .. اقولك ترا احنا كنا نمزح معك ويله قومي و خلي منك هالحركات ..
العنود وهي اطالعهم الاثنين بحمق : صدق انكم اسخف ناس قد شفتهم بحياتي...والتفتت على هيفاء..وانتي لاتقعدين جمبي بالطيارة فاهمه؟
تركتهم العنود وركبت الطيارة وخلت مها اخت هيفاء تقعد جمبها بالطيارة.
وحمد قعد مع امه وابوها قعد مع خالها ومحمد المسكين قاعد جمب واحد اجنبي وهيفاء يوم شافت ان العنود من جدها ماتبيها راحت وقعدت جمب امها.
هيفاء..وهي قاعده في الطائره تذكر اللي صار قبل اسبوعين واللي غير مجرى حياتها ..كان ااخر شى توقعه..بس هذا نصيبها..كانه صارلها بالامس ..
(في ذاك اليوم اللي رجعت العنود وهيفاء فيه من السوق..كانت هيفاء قاعده على الماسنجر تكلم رفيقتها ..الا امها داخله عليها ..وجهها يعبر عن شى ..جلست على السرير مقابلتها
ام فهد:يما هيفاء..ابيك تسمعين كلامي زين وتركزين ولاتكلمين ليمن اخلص كلامي..
هيفاء:خير يما عسى ماشر روعتيني
ام فهد:خير يايمه مافي الا العافيه بس انت لا تستعجلين
هيفاء:تستعجلين وتركزين لا السالفه كبيره
ام فهد:امس بعد المغرب كانت عندنا خالتك لطيفه وكلمتني في موضوع يخصك 
هيفاء:والله يالبى قلبها والله مشتاقه لها حيييل.. بعدين ليش ماقلت لي اجي اسلم عليها ..لحظه لحظه ..قلتي موضوع يخصني..اي موضوع ..؟
ام فهد وهي معصبة:خلصت .. خليني اتكلم ولا تقاطعيني..خالتك جات امس عشان تطلب يدك حق عيال اخوها منصور 
هيفاءوبنظرة خوف :لا مستحيل اخذ تركي ..تركي لا ..لوتفضى الدنيا من الرجاجيل مااخذه 
امها وقفت ومسكتها من كتوفها :من اللي قال انك بتاخذين تركي ..وش فيك نسيت نواف اخوه 
هيفاء وبنظرة دهشه: نواف 
امها :أي نواف..نواف اللي خطبك وقال انه يبيك من زمان بس استنى لين تخلصي الثانويه ..يقول انه حطاك في باله من يوم كنت صغار ,, ويتمنى اليوم االلي تكوني فيه مرته
هيفاء تطالع امها بنظره حزينه "يما بس انا توني صغيره على الزواج وقدامي مستقبل وطموحات في نفسي اسويها ..والزواج بيعطلها
ام فهد:لا بس ولا شى ..الولد بخير ونعمه ..ولا تنسين انه من عيال منصور الضاوي ..مستعد يخليك تدرسين في احسن الجامعات وبرع زي ماتمنيتي وكفايه النسب اللي بنستحقه من وراه ..كل بنت تتمنى تاخذ من عيال الضاوي..هذه فرصه وماحد يضيعها 
هيفاء وهي حزينة: يمااا ..بس كذا انت تبعيني ..انا غير عن كل البنات ماتهمني الفلوس والجاه ..انا يهمني اخلاقه تفكيره شلون ..يما نواف مايناسبني
امها وبنظرة اندهاش:انا ابيعك!!انا ابيع الناس ولا ابيعك.. انت بنتي.. شمعةالبيت انا يا يما اتمنى اليوم اللي اشوفك فيه بسعاده في بيت رجلك ,,ونواف لو مااشوف انه يناسبك ماقلت لك اخذيه بعدين لاتنسين هذا ولد اختي 
هيفاء:يما ,,بفكر بس بشرط ..انه ماراح املك عليه الحين بعد مااخلص ثاني سنه جامعه 
بس انا قلت بفكر
امها وبابتسامه عريضه:استخيري يابنتي وفكري زين لاتستعجلين اخذي راحتك 
هيفاء:ان شاء الله يما بفكر في الموضوع 
امها وهي تطلع من الغرفه التفت لها:الا هيفاء..وش فيك خفت من طاري تركي ..لا تنسين انه بيصير حماك ولا زم تتعودين عليه
هيفاء وهي ترتجف : هاا أي ..تركي لا يما بس ماتخيلت يوم من الايام انه بياخذني ..وحتى انا ماابيه 
ام فهد:ليش وش مسويلك عشان تاخذين منه هذا الموقف ..بالعكس تمنيت انه ياخذك ..بس النصيب..يلا ياحبيبتي ..بخليك تصبحين على خير
هيفاء:وانت من اهله يالغاليه
هيفاء اول ماطلعت امها من الغرفه طاحت على السرير من الرجفه اللي تسري في جسمها ..قعدت تطالع السقف يارب انا في كابوس ..انا مافكرت في الزواج واذا فكرت ..مب من عيال خالي منصور..(تركي...كل ماسمعت هالاسم كوابيس الماضي ترجع لي ..اوبالاحرى الذكريات الحلوه اللي انقلبت فوق حدروصارت ذكريات حزينه للحين من جروحها اعاني وغيرت كل الموازين واولها مشاعري ..تجاه تركي ..اللي تغيرت من مشاعرصداقه الى الكره..) ليش يارب ..ليش وش معنىنواف اخو تركي ..كل ماتذكرت وجه امي وفرحتها ارجع اغير راي ..لا لا تصيرين انانيه ..فكري في ابوي وامي..ااه تنهدت هيفاء.. في هالليله النوم ماقاربها قعدت تفكر في القرار.. اللي بغير مصير حياتها كله.. قامت هيفاء الظهر وهي تحس بثقل بجسمها وبتعب لانها مانامت الا كم ساعه حست انها مافيها حيل تنزل تحت ..الا سمعت الباب يطق عليها
هيفاء بصوت مبحوح :ادخل 
الاوجه ابوها السموح يطل:صباح الخير يااحلى بنت في الدنيا.. (وفي يده صينية فطور
) وهي تطالعه بنظرة صدمه:يبا وش له متعب عمرك تجيب الفطور بنفسك ؟ كان خليت الخادمه تجيبه..ههههههههههههه تصدق ماتخيلت يوم من الايام اشوفك كذا
ابوها:هههههههههههه ليش مايليق علي اشيل صينيه..وش اسوي ماشوفت وجهك على الفطورالصبح ..قلت اجيبلك الفطوربنفسي.. فيها شى اذا اشتاق اب لبنته
هيفاء:ههههههههههه لا مافيها شى يالغالي ..بس ماراح اكل الا بشرط ..؟
بوفهد:وشوالشرط....؟
هيفاءوهي تضحك:انك تاكل معي ..لان الاكل معك يابوهيفاءيفتح النفس
بوفهد:بس هذا ..انت ماتطلبين ..انت تامرين امر..يلا يابنتي سمي بالرحمن واكلي
بدات هيفاء وابوها..ياكلون بصمت ..حست هيفاءفي نفسها ان ابوها يبي يكلمها عن موضوع امس بس مااعرف شلون يفاتحها .. الجو اللي بينهم كان مشحون بالمره 
استنى ابو فهد لمى تخلص هيفاء من فطورها 
ابو فهد :هاخلصت يابنيتي..(هيفاء هزت راسها موافقه)في العافيه يا بنيتي 
هيفاء:الله يعافيك..هاا يبا جيتك هنا فيها شى ..شكلك تبي تقولي حاجه
ابوفهد:أي يبا ..على مااظن امك كلمتك امس ..عن نواف..ووجيت اليوم اشوف وش نويت عليه والصراحه ابي اريحك من هواجيسك..اللي تفكرين فيها
هيفاء:هواجيس ..اي هواجيس؟
ابوها:يابنتي انا على خبري فيك من يوم كنت صغيره وانت تفكرين في غيرك قبل نفسك ..وانا اعرف انك ناويه توافقين عليه عشان تفرحين امك .. بس انا جاي اقولك انه مهما كان قرارك احنا راضين فيه واذا رفضتيه راح تكملين دراستك وتاخذين الدكتوراه اللي وعدتيني فيها ..اما اذا وافقت عليه راح تفرحينا.. والله راح يوفقك معه ان شاء الله 
هيفاء :مادري وش اقولك يبا انت كذا ريحتني من هم ثقيل 
ابو فهد:لا تقولين شي..بس احذرك اذا بتوافقين عليه وافقي لاسباب تخصك انت مو عشانا ..احنا مانبغي الا سعادتك..يلا انا بخليك تفكرين على راحتك
هيفاء والعبرة خانقتها: يبه ..(ماقدرت تكمل اللي تبي تقوله فقامت وضمته
بو فهد منصدم:ههههههههههه..اللحين ابغيك تفكرين تروحين تبكين..اذا البكى هو الحل كان قلت لك ابكي من زمان.. بس امسحي دموعك لا تخليني ازعل عليك تدرين اني ماقدر عليها.. في هالليلة قررت هيفاء انها توافق بعد تفكير طويل لانها راح تظلم نواف اذا حكمت عليه من خلال اخوه.. 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

في حي راقي في الرياض على بعد شارعين من شارع العليا فيلا لفتت انتباه الناس بجمال تصاميمها للي كان علىشكل تصميم هندي..كان بيت منصور الضاوي من اكبر التجار في الخليج وسمعته اللي تهز السوق هز..الفيلا تكون من ثلاث طوابق ..في الطابق الارضي كانت العمه لطيفه تكلم ام فهد بالتلفون 
العمه لطيفه :صددددق الله يبشرك بالخير والله انه هذا احلى خبر سمعته 
ام فهد :والله انه هذه الساعه المباركه اللي ناسبناكم فيها
العمه لطيفه:خل اروح ابشر نواف بيطير من الفرحه
الا باب الصاله ينفتح ويدخل نواف وهو تعبان من الشغل
العمه لطيفه ماسكه السماعه:الطيب عند ذكره.. تعال ياولدي ابشرك
نواف مستغرب:بو وشو عمتي؟
العمه وبفرحه واضحه:هيفاء وافقت عليك ولدي
نواف مازال مومصدق اللي يسمعه:هيفااء وافقت..انافي حلم ولا في علم
مدت له بسماعة التلفون :وهذه خالتك ام فهد على الخط كلمها باركلها
كان نواف متحمس خذا السماعه:هلا خالتي ام فهد 
ام فهد:هلا بولدي نواف ..مبروك مبروك..يولدي..تستاهل
ضحك نواف:الله يبارك بعمرك ياخالتي..وش اخباركم..ان شاء الله طيبين
ام فهد بخبث :وش اخبارنا ولا وش اخبار هيفاء ..عالعموم احنا بخير
نواف:هههههههه بالعون سؤالي عنكم عامة مااقصد فيه حد.. بس مادامك جبت طاريها وش اخبار الغاليه .. ام فهد:ههههههه من الحين غالييه..ماانت بهين يانواف
نواف:والله ياخالتي غلاها بقلبي ماتغير..الاخالتي اذا ماعندك مانع اكلمها ابارك لها
ام فهد حست بارتباك:ها..اي هيفاء بنتي طالعه لبيت عمتها اذا ردت بخليها تكلمك يلا حبيبي ما اطول عليك سلم على عمتك لطيفه ومع السلامه
نواف حس بخيبة امل :الله يسلمك نشوفك على خير
ام فهد حست براحه انها ماكلمها لان هيفاء من يوم وافقت وهي ساكته ماتكلم تمشى مثل الميته حست انها ظلمتها بس ماحد جبرها تاخذه..الله يهديها.. وتقتنع.. سكر فهد السماعه وهو مكتئب
وعمته تطالع فيه.. رفعت راسها له:وش فيك ياولدي اختبصت
نواف بهدوء :لاولاشى كنت ابي اكلم هيفاءبس طلعت مب موجوده
العمه لطيفه وفيها ابتسامه:لاحق عليها ان شاء الله الا ماكلمنا اخوك تركي نقول له 
نواف وهوسرحان:أي لازم نقوله خبر مثل هذا لازم يعرفه 
العمه لطيفه:بس اناكل ماكلمته مايمسك الخط شكله مسافر بلاد بعيده
نواف باهتمام:متى اخر مره كلمتيه
عمته وهي تفكر:اخر مره قالي انه في اليابان عنده صفقه بعدين بيروح لندن عنده اجازه هناك
نواف :اجل شكله عاده في اليابان لان الخطوط صعبه من هنا لهناك
ونواف بينه وبين نفسه يقول وهو يبتسم ابتسامة خبث :وينك ياخوي تسمع هالخبرية.....

----------


## الاميرات

*حبيبتي سجينة الاهات القصة حلوة من بدايتها يس اتوقع اتكون حزينه اتريه الباجي بس لا تتاخرين* *مشكوره*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

من عيوني .. هي فيها فرح وحزن 
بس أكيد بتعجبك

----------


## لحن الخلود

يسلمو سجينة الاهات وننتظر التكلمة

----------


## الاميرات

وعدتينا بتكملة الفوريه بس ما كملتي يلا حياتي كملي بسرعه

----------


## سجينة الآهات

سوري حبايبي عالتأخر بس انشغلت مع الدراسة 



الجـ الثالث ـــــزء
بمطار هيثرو كانوا العايلة الكريمة توها واصله وحمد قاعد يدق عل فهد ولد خاله يشوف وينه لانه مواعدهم ياخذهم من المطار التفت على اخته يبي يشوف وش حالها الا وقام ابتسم باستهزاء من شكلها الدرامي هز راسه وراح قعد عند الكافية ينطر فهد.
هيفاء وهي قاعدة قرب العنود وتهويها من كثر ماهي مصفرة ..المسكينة داخت عليهم بالطيارة و كل دقيقه رايحه الحمام وراده في الاخير هيفاء حنت عليها وقعدت جمبها..
العنود تلتفت على هيفاء بتعب :ها السيارة جت ولا لسه؟
هيفاء تناظر صوب حمد وحصلته يشرب كابتشينو ردت للعنود:لا شكلنا مطولين اشوف حمد قاعد بالكافية...
العنود: يالله تصدقين اول مرة ادوخ من الطيارة كذا...
هيفاء تضحك وهي تتذكر شكل العنود: هههههههههههه...بس لو تشوفين شكلك كان متي من الضحك...خسارة ياريت كان عندي كاميرا كان صورتك...ههههههه..
العنود وهي تطالعها بنص عين:تتمسخرين حضرتك...اقول اسكتي لا اعطيك كف الحين.
لحظات الا فهد امبين من بين الناس ياشر على محمد قام محمد وفز من مكانه عشان يسلم على فهد:هلا هلا والله بمحمد...
محمد:هلا فهد..شخبارك؟
فهد :والله الحمدالله..الا الاهل وينهم ؟
محمد يأشر على مكان ما قاعدين:هناك عند الكراسي...
قام فهد راح لهم واول ماشافته هيفاء طيران بحضنه وفهد يضحك على شكل اخته اول مرة تطلع مشاعرها كذا ولا دايم مناقر معه..
هيفاء:هلا والله بحبيب قلبي فهد..والله لك وحشه..
فهد بأستغراب:هلا فيك ...وبعدين ايش هذا الكلام علينا هالحكي ياهيووووف..
هيفاء وهي تكشر بوجهه:انا الغبية اللي اعبر..والا انت مو وجه كلام حلو...
فهد وهو عيونه على امه:اقول قومي خليني اروح اسلم على الغالية وخر هيفاء وراح حب راسه امه وايدها وهي قعدت تصيح من شافته
ام فهدوهي تمثل الزعل :اقول وخر عني توك تحس ان عندك ام ..اعنبوك يالظالم ماتكلمني الا مره بالاسبوع والزيارات من سنه لسنه 
فهد وهو يضحك :يما الله يهداك هو علي كيفي ..الدراسه هنا صعبه حتى في الاجازه لازم ندرس ..واذا على المكالمات السكن محددين يوم واحد في الا سبوع نكلم فيه الاهل 
ام فهد ودموعها سيلان على خدها :بس انا امك اوله عليك وابي اسمع صوتك
فهد بابتسامه:من يلومك يالغاليه ...اقطع لسان اللي يلومك ..هههههههههه الله يهديك بس .. 
بعدها فهد قام وسلم على ابوه وعمته وزوجها وقام يتلفت يدور على حمد وسأل ابو حمد:اجل ابو حمد وينه ولدك...لايكون ماجا معكم؟
الا واحد يرد عليه من وراه:مب على كيفك مااجي.. ياحبيبي هذي لندن ماتفوت..
ضحك فهد والتفت على ولد عمته:هلا والله بالغالي..
حمد:الله يحيك ها يابو عبدالعزيز.. اشوفك نسيتني ولا كنه عندك ولد عمه لا الو ولاشي..
فهد:والله ياحمد انت اعرف بحال الجامعه..
حمد:معذور ..معذور ياولد خالي..
فهدالتفت عليهم وقالهم يالله خلونا نمشي وخذاهم من المطار الى الشقه.. وهم في طريق من المطار رن تلفون هيفاء ومكتوب على الشاشه (توام روحي ) هيفاء وهي مستانسه :هلا والله حبيبي وش اخبارك .. نواف:بخير ياعمري من سمعت صوتك وانابخير ..هابشريني وصلتواحبي 
هيفاء : أي الحمدالله وصلنا والاهل يسلمون عليك 
نواف:الله يسلمهم الا من استقبلكم في المطار 
هيفاء باستغراب: وش فيك نسيت فهد اخوي يدرس في لندن 
نواف :اهاا وين يدرس اخوك .. هيفاء:يدرس في جامعة سانت هيرست العسكريه 
نواف متعجب :اوف اوف مب هين اخوك هذا يدرس في احسن جامعه عسكريه 
هيفاء بفخر: أي وش علبالك ..بعدين جايب نسبه تقبله احسن الجامعات اللي يتمناها 
نواف: غريبه اخوك هذا يوم احنا صغار مايلعب ..بدوي كل سوالفه عن البر ودايما يروح مع عمانه المزايين .. (المزايين: مسابقة لاحلى ناقة) 
هيفاء :ههههههههههههه في هذه معك حق ..انت مادريت بسالفته مع الانجليز ..تصور كان معلق في غرفته في السكن صور الطيور والأبل والحباري ..وش سوى رفيقه في الغرفه طلب ينقلونه غرفه ثانيه نواف:ليش؟؟ 
هيفاء :هههههههههه يحسب اخوي مجنون عشانه معلق صور حيونات غريبه عليه
نواف وهويضحك :هههههههه في هذه ماراح الومه اخوك مب صاحي .. 
هيفاء:يلا حبيبي تامر على شى قربنا نوصل من الشقه .. 
نواف:احرصي على نفسك ويلا بامان الله حبيبتي .. 
هيفاء: في حفظه ورعاته يالغالي..
العنود وهي تطالع هيفاء بخبث:يالغالي مرة وحده...متى صار هذا؟
هيفاء وهي تتكلم من جدها :تصدقين يالعنود اول كنت اتهرب من مكالماته ولا عطيته فرصة لكن الحين لما عرفته طلع غير بالمره...
العنود وهي تمعن بهيفاء وتحس انها مانست الموقف اللي صار مع تركي :هيفاء لساتك مانسيت اللي صار..
هيفاء وهي تناظر العنود:شلون تبيني انسى ..ماقدر انسى ولو ايش يصير ماقدر... هيفاء فتحت دريشة السياره عشان تشم شويةهوا ..كان الجو يجنن والهوا يلعب بشعرها وتساقطت خصلات على وجهها الملائكى كان شكلها روعه مثل الرسمه هيفاء كانت سرحانه تذكر اللي غير مشاعرها تجاه نواف كانت بعد خطوبتها تهرب من مكالماته..لين اضطرت تواجه الامر الواقع وتكلمه ..وياليتها ماكلمته ..كان كلامه معها حلو ويفهمها من غير ماتتكلم خلا قلبها يميل له غصب بعدها شوي شوي تعودت عليه اذا مر يوم وماكلمها تشتاق له بس للاسف ماعصفتها مشاعر الحب اللي تسمعها بالافلام قلبها ما يضرب بقوه اذا سمعت صوته بس يمكن عشانها ماتشوفه.. في السياره الاولى كانت فيها عمتهاو اهلها..والسياره الثانيه يسوقه فهد اخوها مااجرها لهم وكانت العنود معاهم ولما التفتت لها هيفاء حصلتها في سابع نومه بعد الدوخه اللي حاشتها ..وصلوا عمتهم اول لشقتها بعدين راحوا لشقتهم لقوا وجه باسم تعود يستقبلهم كان هذا بواب عمارتهم الايطالي مارشيلو : hello senior salman hello mom بعدين فتح يدينه عشان يضم مها اختها ooh suniorita come here and give marsheloo a hug.. مها اختها مدت ايدينهاتقاطعه مخترعه : no marshelo im now a big girl you cant huge me.. مارشيلو:you always well be my little girl 
(لان خلودمن يومها صغيره وهي دلوعة مارشيلودايماً يلعبها والحين بعد سنه كبرت) التفت مارشيلو على هيفاء وهو يضحك:hello suniorita how are you I see you still beautiful. هيفاء وهي تضحك im fine thank you ابوها :marshelo can you give me the keys مارشيلو برعب :what keys ser? ابوها بعصبيه:the key s of my apartment?marshello what happen to you.. مارشيلو..كان منصدم :but I thought the key with fahad ser ابوها:what..? مارشيلو:yes sure. because the Boland family left and didn’t give me any thing. التفت فهد لابوه :لا يبا ماحد عطاني شى ابوفهد :marshelo they cheat on me we don’t have the key مارشيلو وجهه حزين :im sorry ser (ابو فهد مااجر شقته لعائله بولنديه وكل صيف ياخذ الشقه منهم عشان يصيفون فيها..وهالمره خذوا المفتاح معهم..) 
ام فهد والخوف بادي على وجهها :وش بنسوي الحين يابو فهد .؟ 
ابو فهد بتفكير:مافي الا نقعد باوتيل لين نلاقي شقه ناجرها او لين يحلها الله
هيفاء وهي تحس بخيبة امل :بس شقتنا هذه حرام تروح علينا
ابوفهد:ماراح اسكت عليهم راح ابلغ عليهم الشرطه 
ابو فهد طلع الموبايل من جيبه وكلم نسيبه ابو حمد 
ابو فهد متضايق :مرحبا بو حمد 
ابو حمد:هلا هلا سلمان هاا بشرني عسى وصلتوا الشقه ولقيتوها نظيفه 
ابو فهد:أي شقه ياخالد مافي شقه ,,غشونا البولندين وخذوا مفاتيح الشقه..
ابو حمد:لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..طيب والحل الحين مافيه مفتاح ثاني...
ابوفهد:لا والله ياخوي مافيه ..لكن الحين فهد يتصل على الاوتيل يشفلنا حجز لين مانحصلنا شقة ناجرها..
ابو حمد وهو متضايق:وش هالكلام يابو فهد تروح تسكن في فندق وشقتي موجودة..
ابو فهد:والله ماتقصر يابو حمد.. بس بعد مانبغي نثقل عليك..
ابو حمد يقاطعه:لا والله ماتسكن الا عندنا ..هذا انا حلفت وخلاص انتهى الموضوع...
ابو فهد سكر من ابو حمد وراح بلغ العايلة فانتقلو جميعا لشقة ابو حمد الواقعة في منطقة مايفير..ومحد مستانس من هالفكرة اكثر شي الا ثنتين وانتوا تعرفون مين....

***********

قامت العنود من النوم وكلها نشاط ومستعدة لأول يوم لها بلندن التفتت لهيفاء لقتها رايحة بسابع نومه قعدت تضحك وهي تتذكر سهرتهم امس والله انهم مخابيل ولا فيه احد يقعد على السطح ويقعد يغني بانصاص الليالي...هزت راسها وقامت عشان تاخذ شاور وتستعد علشان الطلعة..ولما رجعت لقت هيفاء لساتها نايمة فراحت عشان تقومها...
عنود وهي تهزها:هيووووف يالله قومي...هيوووف
هيفاء وهي تئن :قومي عني خليني انام...
عنود وهي متنرفزة:هيووف قومي عاد لاتسيرين سخيفة ..عاد ليمن تقومين وتخلصين يبيلك ساعه...يالله قوووووووووووومي.
قامت هيفاء وهي تأفف:اوووووووف قمت خلاص ....ارتحتي..
عنود وهي تبتسم:ايه ارتحت يالله اجهزي ولحد يتأخر علي ابي اروح سلفردج..
هيفاء وهي تبقق عينها:سلفردج ..وع..طيب خليها هارودز..
العنود وهي تطالعها بنص عيون :انا قلت سلفردج يعني سلفردج..
هيفاء :طيب امرنا لله سلفردج..سلفردج..
قامت هيفاء للحمام وعنود نزلت عشان تتفطر،شقتهم عبارة عن طابقين تحتوي على اربع غرف وصالة وغرفة طعام ومطبخ 3 حمامات وتتميز الشقة بلونها الابيض..نزلت وحصلت العايلة مجتمعين ومخلصين فطورهم ماعدا اثنين وهم حمد وفهد..
ام حمد:قمتي يمه..
عنود:ايه يمه..فيه فطور؟
ام حمد:ايه على الطاولة حبيبتي..
ام فهد: اجل هيفاء وينها ؟
عنود:الحين بتجي..
راحت العنود تتفطر وبعد شوي الا هيفاء داخلة عليها ولابسة نظارة شمسية العنود استغربت هالشي..
العنود:هيفاء شفيك لابسة نظارة ؟
هيفاء وهي مبرطمه:عيوني متنفخه..
فسخت النظارة عشان توريها العنود ولما شافتها العنود ماستحملت شكلها فقعدت تضحك عليها..
هيفاء وهي تطالعها زعلانه وتعطيها نظرة نارية:تضحكين يالخايسة..
العنود وهي ترد عليها بسخرية:والله ماحد خايس الا انتي وبعدين لاتعطيني هالنظرة اخاف عيونك اتنفخ زيادة..ههههههههه
هيفاء وهي تقلدها:"اخاف عيونك اتنفخ زيادة..ههههههه" بس جاب عاد ويله اخلصي علينا خلينا نروح..
قاموا البنات اخذوا اغراضهم ومصروفهم وطلعوا اخذوا تاكسي وراحو لسلفردج ولما دخلوا دخلوا من بوابة المكياج مكان العنود المفضل قامت العنود تحوس فيه وتشوف المكياج اللي يناسبها وتشترية ..هيفاء زهقت من كثر ماهي تمشي وراها .
هيفاء:اسمعي العنود انا بروح قسم الشناط اذا خلصتي دقي علي اوكي؟
العنود:اوكي..ايه ولا تنسين ترى انا عازمة الهنوف على الغدا اليوم..
هيفاء:اوكي..باي
رجعت العنود للمكياج تشوف وتجرب وتشتري ماخلت شي بخاطرها
................
فواز اللي كان واقف عند بوابة سلفردج الرئيسية وقاعد يدق على فهد وهو مايرد عليه،ارتفع ضغطه صايرله ساعه وهو ينطره ولا جا شكل الاخو نساه ونام،طيب انا ايش اللي موقفني هنا خلني ادخل داخل احسن لما دخل عدا قسم العطور وقعد يمشي الا لقا نفسه في قسم المكياج وكان يمشي رايح للدرج الكهربائي لما الفتت نظره وحده قاعده تجرب مكياج وتناظر نفسها بالمنظره وكانت لابسه بنطلون جينز وفوقه فستان بربري قصير وايشارب بربري فراح عشان يقط عليها الرقم عل وعسى تتقبله..
العنود وهي تجرب حمره وردية تناسب لون بشرتها البيضا وتطالع نفسها بالمنظرة حست انا احد قاعد يطالعها التفتت تشوف مين وتطيح عينها بعين فواز اللي اول ماشاف وجهها اهتز بدنه..يالله معقوله يكون فيه بنات بهالجمال الطبيعي للحين
ماكانت حاطه مكياج كثير مثل باقي البنات بس حلوه فقام عطاها وحده من ابتساماته الشهيرة وهو متأكد انها بتتأثر فيها وقالها: والله حلوه ولو شتسوين..؟
هنا العنود اتبدل وجهها من ذهول الى البرود والاحتقار عطته نظرة احتقار وصدت منه ومشت وهي قلبها مثل قرع الطبول..
هو انصدم من موقفها وتبدل وجهها الى الاحتقار مافي بنت قد سوت معه كذا من قبل.. هناهو ماستحمل فقام وقط عليها كلمة قبل لاتبتعد كثير:وش حاسبه نفسك من زينك عاد...
العنود وهي لازالت تمشي: صدق انك ولد شوارع وماتربيت..
فواز ماستحمل اللي قالته مو مصدق ان احد يقول له هالكلام فقام طلع من القسم وراح للقهوة المغربية بالطابق الاخير وطلبله قهوه وهو مقهورمنها وفجاءة انتبه لشي :انا شلون سكت لها ..شلون خليتها تكلمني كذا..يمكن لانها اول وحده ماعطته وجه.بس معليه بوريها بنت الذين..ماكون فواز العالي ان ماسنعتها..

في نفس الوقت هيفاء كانت تتبضع لما جات العنود ووجها معتفس هيفاء حست ان العنود مب طبيعية فخلت الشنطة اللي كانت بيدها وراحت لها ..
هيفاء:العنود عسا ماشر اشفيك؟؟
العنود:ماشي بس انا خلصت انتي تبين شي ولا خلينا نروح..
هيفاء حاسه انه في شي :ايه خلصت يله نمشي..
طلعوا من سلفردج وعبروا الشارع وهم قاعدين يمشون قامت هيفاء اقترحت انهم يتغدون بالمطعم الايطالي spegati house الموجود باكسفورد بما انهم مغرمين اكل ايطالي 
العنود وافقت معاها وهي للحين متوترة من اللي صار لها هو صحيح كان حلو بس هذا مب سبب انها تحس بخوف هذي مب اول مرة تتعرض لموقف زي كذا بس دقات قلبها خوفتها.
انتبهت هيفاء لسرحان العنود واستغربت منها توها اليوم كانت مستانسه و تجنن..وصلوا المطعم واطلبوا المنيو..قامت العنود ودقت على الهنوف...
الهنوف:الــــــــو!
العنود:يامررررررررحبا والله بهالصوت..
الهنوف اعرفتها:عنيييييييييييد ..اهليين شلونك يالقاطعه..افا اهون عليك كذا تقطعيني لا مو بس انتي وبعد الخايسة بنت خالك..
العنود:السموحه يابنت العم..وبعد انتي تدرين الظروف..
الهنوف:ها متى بتجون لندن والله واحشيني...
العنود وهي تضحك:ههههههههه..طيب تبين تشوفينا
الهنوف:اكيد...وفجاءه شهقت:لا تقولين انتوا بلندن؟
العنود:ههههههه..صح
الهنوف وهي مرة مستانسه:اجل قوليلي وينكم عشان اجيكم؟
العنود احنا بسبغاتي هاوس اللي باكسفورد ..بس ها لاحد يتأخر ترى مرة جوعانين..
الهنوف:دقايييييييييق وبكون عندكم..

بعد ماسكرت منها قامت هيفاء وسألت العنود:العنود ممكن تجاوبين على سؤالي بصراحة..
العنود وهي مستغربة سؤال هيفاء: ايه أكيد ممكن..
هيفاء:أنتي صار ليك شي بسلفردج..
العنود توترت:ايه..
هيفاء : طيب ايش اللي صار..؟
العنود نزلت عينها: واحد جا وغازلني..
هيفاء ارتاحت:طيب ليش متضايقة كذا..مالت عليك إنا قلت أكيد السالفة كبيرة..
العنود:لا ياهيفاء السالفة عادية بس بصراحة مادري ليه خفت منه وبعدين أنتي ماشفتيه..
هيفاء بسخرية:اكيييييييييد شيين.
العنود:أي شين أنتي الثانية إلا قولي يجنن..في حياتي ماقد شفت واحد مثله بس مادري ليه خفت منه حسيت انه بيسويلي شي .ولا عقب ماصديته فشلني الله يفشله تدرين وش قالي.
هيفاء:وش قال
العنود:قالي"وش حاسبة نفسك من زينك عاد"
هنا هيفاء قعدت تضحك على العنود وهي تتخيل الموقف العنود زعلت:ضحكتي من سرك بلا انشالله..وش عندك تضحكين.
هيفاء:لأني متأكدة أن وجهك صارزي الطماطه لما قللك هالكلام..هههههههههههههه
في هاللحظه وصلت هنوف للمطعم وهي طالعه مرررررره كشخه البنات على طول قاموا يسلمون عليها هيفاء ضمتها بقوووو:اشتقتلك يالخااااااااايسة..
هنوف وهي تمثل انها مختنقه:اوه ..خنقتيني..اتركيني بمووووت..
هيفاء بعد ماتركتها :يله نرجع ولا ترى بيحسبونا طلعنا
لما قعدوا وطلبت هنوف بيتزا قامت العنود وسألتها:هنوف خبرينا عنك..وش مسوية وش اخبارك..وش مسوية بالجامعة...؟
هنوف وهي تضحك:ههههههه بل بل كل هذا اسئلة..واحده واحده..اولاً انا كويسة ثانياً انا خلاص التحقت بجامعة بجدة..والسنة الجاية بابتدي دراسة فيها..
العنود وهيفاء ناظروها بحيرة لان الهنوف معهم بالجامعه وساكنه بالرياض ايش اللي بيخليها تروح لجدة..
هيفاء:ايش قصدك مافهمنا عليكي..
الهنوف ووجهها صاير احمر من الخجل :يعني..انا..مادري شلون اقولكم...
العنود وهي مبققه عيونها من اللي طرا ببالها: لاتقولين انك انخطبتي؟؟؟
الهنوف ارفعت راسعها تطالع العنود باستغراب:وانتي وشدراك..
هيفاء سدت فمها بايدها والعنود مندهشة والثنتين في نفس الوقت فرحانين عشانها 
هيفاء: ياحليلك ياهنوف والله وصرتي مره وبتتزوجين..مبروك..من بتاخذين.
هنوف:الله يباركلك عقبالكم..باخذ سعود ولد خالتي جواهر اللي ساكنين بجده
العنود : يحليلكم كلكم بتعرسون وبتخلوني بروحي..
هنا جا دور الهنوف عشان تنصدم:هيفاء بتعرس..
هيفاء:ههههههههههه..ايه..عندك مانع؟
هنوف: مبروك يالخايسة لا والله ماعندي مانع،بس منهو هذا صاحب الحظ السعيد؟
العنود اللي ردت:نواف الضاوي..ولد خالتها.
هنوف وهي تقمز لهيفاء:مب هينه والله سمعت انه يجنن..بس يقولون اخوه الثاني احلى..امممم ماتذكر ايش اسمه..
هيفاء ردت بصوت كئيب: اسمه تركي.
الهنوف:ايه تركي ..
الهنوف بذكرها لتركي افتحت لهيفاء جروح دفينه بقلبها وماضي تبغي تنساه قعدت تتذكر لما كانت من 3 سنين مضت شلون كانت دايما ببيت عمها.. وشلون كانت اهي وتركي كانت هيفاء ماتشك خيط بابرة الا بشور تركي وهو نفس الشي.. لكن هو اللي هدم كل شي بينهم ..العنود انتبهت لسرحان هيفاء فعرفت انها تفكر بتركي فقامت تدخلها بسوالفهم عشان تنسيها..
.....................................
فواز: الــــــو؟
فهد:هلا فواز ..
فواز:والله وزين انك تذكرت اسمي.
فهد: والله نسيت يافواز وبعدين تدري ان اهلي وصلوا البارحة وخبرك عاد طقيتها سهرة انا وحمد ولد خالي ولا قمت اليوم الا متأخر.
فواز:انزين..انزين اخلص علينا وش تبي..
فهد: بسأل وينك عشان نجيك انا وحمد..
فوازببرود: ومن قلك اني ابي اجتمع معك..
فهد وهو متنرفز: شوف عاد تراك زودتها قلنالك اسفيين.. 
فواز: طيب..طيب..اف والله اني متضايق حدي ومالي خلق لهواشك..
فهد استغرب من فواز: فواز شفيك عسى ماشر؟
فواز:لا والله مافيني شي ..تدري شلون خل نتقابل بقهوة جوري..
فهد:خلاص احنا خمس دقايق وبنكون عندك..
سكر فواز من فهد وقعد يفكر بالبنت اللي شافها بسلفردج بصراحه جذبته ومايدري ليش اول ماشافها حس بشي يهز كيانه هذي اول مره يحس بهالشي ..وقام بعد هالافكار من راسه وش هالكلام انا انجذب لهالاشكال وبعدين وش ابي فيها وانا الف من يتمانني..وعشان يبعد هالافكار قام واتصل بسارة...
سارة وهي ترد بدلع:ياهلا والله بهالرررررقم..
فوازوهو يضحك:ههههههه..عاد بس بالرقم وانا لاء؟
سارة:لا بس انا قصدي بصاحب هالرقم..
فواز:شلونك حبيبتي؟
سارة وبنبرة عتاب بصوتها:زعلانه عليك..
فواز:ليه..انا مارضى على زعلك ترى..
سارة:انا زعلانه عليك لاني كل مادق عليك ياتسكر التليفون بويهي او تقفل التليفون...
فواز:لاني ياحياتي كنت مشغول والله..لكن حقك علي..
سارة:طيب عشان ارضى ابيك تطلع معاي للهايد بارك..
فواز:اسف حبيبتي ماقدر هالاسبوع مثل ماقلتلك مشغول..
سارة واهي شوي بتصيح:فواااااز..انت شفيك متغير علي جذيه؟
فواز :انا مو متغير ولا شي بس ربعي توهم واصلين اليوم مايصير اروح واخليهم.
ساره:فواااااااااااااااز..
فواز:عيوووووووون فواز..
سارة استخبلت لما قلها كذا: فواز احبك واموت فيك..
فواز:وانا بعد..انزين حبيبتي اخليك الحين عشان الربع اوصلوا الحين..
سارة:اوكي حبيبي..باااااي
فواز سكر وهي يضحك في سره صدق ان البنات ينلعب بعقولهم بكلمة حلوة..رفع راسه الا فهد جاي قام وقعد بالكرسي اللي بجمب فواز وكانوا قاعدين بطاولة برا فأشر فواز للجرسون باستكانة شاي..
فواز وهو يطالع فهد بأستغراب:اجل حمد وينه..ولا لايكون نسيته هو بعد الثاني..
فهد طالع فواز بسخرية:لا والله موتني من الضحك..حمد راح سلفردج وبيجي بعدين.
فواز:بعد حسبالي نسيته..
فهد:لا والله صدق طلع الاخ يعرف ينكت بعد..خل منك هالسوالف وقولي انت شفيك..
فواز وهو يطالع الشارع:مافيني الا العافية..
فهد:علينا هالكلام الا فيك شي..ياخي انا عاجنك وخابزك..
فواز:مافيني شي بس متضايق ..
فهد:طيب متضايق من ايش؟
فواز:الله وكيلك شفتلك ذيك البنت اللي تاخذ العقل وجيت بقط عليها الرقم الا الاخت قامت تطالعني باحتقار من راسي لساسي ..ياخي اظاهر ماتعرف من اكون..
فهد قعد يضحك على فواز:هههههههههههه..قوية اول مرة وحده تسوي فيك كذا وبعدين تلاقيها بنت ناس متربية ماعندها هالحركات..
فواز وهو يفكر:بسوي فيها اللي مايتسوى ..وبتشوف
فهد وهو خايف من تهديد فواز:ياخي تعوذ من بليس البنت مب راعية هالحركات وش تبي منها..
فواز مارد عليه..واللي براسه بيسويه
.............................
البنات خلصوا اكل وقاموا بعد مادفعوا الحساب الهنوف راحت لانها مواعده امها تروح معها للموعد..اما العنود وهيفاء طلعوا رايحين مشي لمكان التكاسي الموجود قدام سلفردج وفي طريقهم لازم يعدون على مقهى جوري وهم مارين هيفاء شافت اخوها فهد وفواز كان معطي ظهره للبنات ،فهد اول ماشاف البنات ابتسم وقام عشان يسلم عليهم.
فهد :اهليـــــن..ها وين كنتوا؟
هيفاء:كنا بسلفردج نتسوق بعدين رحنا لسبجاتي هاوس نتغدى.
فواز لما انتبه انا فهد يكلم بنات قام والتفت يبي يعرف مين يكلم اول مالتفت طاحت عينه على العنود اللي ماكانت منتبه له لانها كانت تطالع البنت اللي تلعب مع ابوها عالشارع الثاني..
فهد: كل هذي اغرااااااااااض حشا خميتي السوق كله اجل وش خليتي لآخر السفرة..
التفت على العنود اللي كانت ماسكة كيس صغير:شوفي اللي احسن منك ماشترت الا حاجة قليله.
العنود التفتت عليه وهي تضحك:ههههههههه حرام عليك يافهد ..والله هيفاء شارية اشياء ضرورية..
فهد:ياحليلك يالعنود طول عمرك محامي دفاع لهالنسرة..
هيفاء:انا نسرة يافهييييييد هين عند امي..
العنود حست ان فيه احد يطالعها التفتت وتصادمت مع فواز اللي كان يطالعها بسخرية قامت علطول ونزلت عينها ووجها صار احمر من الخجل فهد انتبه ان فواز لسه قاعد :خلاص اجل اشوفكم بعدين..
هيفاء:يالله باااااااااااااي.
قاموا وراحوا راجعين للشقة بعد ماخذوا تاكسي الا العنود تقول حق هيفاء:هيفاء شفتي اللي مع فهد اخوك؟
هيفاء:ايه يهبببببببببببببل ..وش رايك فيه؟
العنود:يالخبله هذا اهو اللي قلتلك عنه انه غازلني..
هيفاء وهي مبققه عيونها:هذا اهو..والله ومنت بهين يافهد مرافقلك ملك جمال لاااا وعينه زايغه..
العنود وهي تضرب هيفاء على راسها:صدق انك سخيفه وماعندك سالفه ..والله انا مب خايفه الا انه يقول لفهد اخوك على اللي صار..
هيفاء وهي ماسكه راسها:لا ماظن يقوله.
العنود:وانتي وش دراك؟
هيفاء وهي تهز كتوفها:اعرف وبس...
تموا البنات ساكتين لغاية ماوصلوا الشقة..وهناك بانتظارهم مفاجاءة..
....................
ياترى ايش راح تكون المفاجاءة اللي بتكون بانتظار هيفاء؟
وايش راح يصير بين العنود وفواز

----------


## سجينة الآهات

وهذا كمان 

الجــــــ الرابــع ــــزء
في مطار هيثروالساعه7الصبح الجو بره كان عتمه وبرد ينبئ بنزول امطار .. وكانت ادارة المطار تعلن وصول الطائره من اليابان بدوا المسافرين ينزلون من الطياره وكان احد المسافرين يختلف عن الباقين كان وجهه يحمل ملامح العربيه كانت مشيته تدل عن الثقه بالنفس هو ما يعتبر وسيم لكن ملئ بالرجوله واذا كان في مكان كان يلفت انظار الجميع له خاصة ذوي الجنس الناعم كان وجهه جدي وغامض يحمل بعض السخريه وهذا الجذاب فيه..الجاذبيه اللي يسمونها خطره.. تركي كان باستقباله سكرتيره وصديقه في الدراسه (ايلي).. ايلي:ولك حمدالله عالسلامه..كيفك تركي انشالله ماتعبت؟
تركي:الله يسلمك ايلي والحمدالله مافي تعب...
ايلي:طيب خلينا نمشي السيارة وائفه برا.. 
طلع تركي ولقى bmw صافه برى.. دخل السياره الجو برى كان بارد مره .. كان لابس لبس خفيف لان الجو كان صيفي في اليابان .. ايلي :شو اخبار الصفقه ياخي ..؟ 
تركي:لاابشرك عدت على خير بس خذيت وقت وانا اقنع مدير الشركه 
ايلي :اي لكان باي طريقه انا بعرفك منيح 
تركي:هههههه يا حليلك ياايلي لا هالمره خذيتها بالطريقه المعروفه
ايلي:بس هي مش الاخبار اللي وصلتني ..من بيتر
تركي:الله يخسك يابيتر..وش قالك الاخوبيتر
ايلي:في مغامرات جديده مع بنت يابانيه.. 
تركي:الله يخليك لاتذكرني فيها ..بيتر يقصد بنت المديراللي حبت تعيش قصة حب في الصيف تقولها حق صديقاتها .. 
ايلي:بس مش هي الكلام اللي قاله بيتر.. 
تركي:انا طول المده اللي قاعد فيها في اليابان اجاملها عشان ابوها..
ايلي:هههههههه مابتخيلك تركي تربي صبية صغيره.. 
تركي :معك حق.. 
تركي يفكر ماكلم عمته من راح اليابان ياويلك ياتركي الصراحه قصرت في حقها ماتستاهل منك هذه الغاليه ..خل اكلمها على الله الاقيها..
شاف الساعه الحين في السعوديه الساعه 1بالليل..رفع جواله ودق ..ماحد شاله يالله دق على رقم اخوه نواف ..
نواف:الو ..
تركي:الو هلا نواف.. 
نواف:هلا والله بتركي وشلونك .. 
تركي:هلانواف انا بخير الحمدالله انت وش اخبارك وعمتي شلونها ..
نواف :حنا بخيروعمتي تسلم عليك ..وش هالقطاعه يارجال اسبوع مالك حس ولاخبر..
تركي:لك حق ياخوي بس الخطوط ماتشبك ..
نواف:عاذرينك والله ..اسمع يالحبيب وينك الحين..
تركي: انا توني واصل لندن من ساعه
نواف :وش سالفة الناس على لندن هالسنه كل من كلمته قال انا في لندن 
تركي:لا والله بس حبيت اخذ اجازه ونفس الوقت قريب من مركز اشغالي..
نواف:اهاا عالعموم باركلي ..
تركي عاقد حواجبه:على وشو ان شاء الله
نواف بابتسامه:خطبت وبتزوج.. 
تركي مندهش:وشو .. شتقول انت جنيت .. 
نواف زعلان:تركي اناخطبت ماسويت شى غلط ..
تركي:نسيت وصية ابوي انا محذرك انك ماتخطب ليما تخلص الجامعه 
نواف:انا على ماظن رجال واعرف مصلحتي زين
تركي:انا اكبر منك واعرف مصلحتك ثانيا انااعرفك ياتركي انت مب مال زواج انت تبي تزوج عشان تاخذ ورثك ..
نواف:وش الحكره ..انا كنت ابي استقر والبنت عاجبتني مابيها تطير مني..
تركي:ومن هذه ان شاالله..
نواف بابتسامه:هيفاء بنت خالتي 
مرت لحظة صمت مكهربه بين الاثنين ..وبعدين رجع تركي يكلم اخوه ببرود مطلق:يعني مالقيت غيرها
نواف:البنت عاجبتني وداخله مزاجي ليش عندك مانع ..
تركي:اي عندي اولا مابيك تتزوج الحين اصبرخل تخلص الجامعه وبعدين يحلها الف حلال..
نواف:خلاص البنت صارت لي وبعدين الورث آخر شي افكر فيه.
تركي بعصبية: طيب يانواف حسابي معاك بعدين..
نواف وبرود:على فكرة نسايبنا بلندن مرسلم عليهم...
تركي:يصير خير...
تركي سكر وهو معصب قام رجع راسه على الكرسي وغمض عينه وهو يفكر بهدوء.
التفت عليه ايلي:تركي شو بيك متضايق هيك ..ايه مافي شي بيستاهل زعلك...
تركي:الا يايلي هذا الشي يستاهل..اخوي الكريم بيتزوج.
ايلي وهو فرحان:مبروك ...ولك المفروض تنبسط منشانه مو تضايق.
تركي:ايلي انت ماتفهم ان ابوي قبل ما يموت كان شايل الشغل كله فوق راسه وماخلانا نساعده فيه عشان ننتبه لدراستنا وكان دايما يتمنى واحد منا يجيب الدكتوراه ولما مات الله يرحمه وصى انه نواف أخوي مايستلم ورثه الا لما يتزوج ويخلص الدراسه لانه طول عمره كان متهور وكسلان،وانا طبعا بعد ماتوفى الوالد اشتغلت بالشركة وكان عندي شهادة ماجستير في التسويق والتجارة وكنت ادرس الدكتوراه وحاولت اني اوفق بين الشغل والدراسه لني ماقدرت تركتها وتفرغت للشغل.
ايلي:اها..من شان هيك انت متضايق..طيب شو الحل هلأ مع أخوك؟
تركي بنظرة غير مفهومه:بفك الخطبة بطريقتي الخاصة.
ايلي التفت على صديقة هو بيعرف هالنظرة معناته انه ناوي على شي بس شو مابينعرف..
تركي التفت يطالع من النافذه ويتذكر عيون دايماً في باله مستحيل ينساها ،عيون مشدودة تسحر من يشوفها وضحكة بريئة كانت دايماً تجننه ،ملامح هيفاء كانت على طول بباله ملامح صعب من يشوفها ينساها..ليش يانواف من بين بنات الناس مالقيت الا هيفاء..تنهد وهو يفكر بطريقة يحل بها المشكلة فجـــــاءة تذكر شي خالتي واهلها بلندن..هنا بدا الحظ يبتسم له.ابتسم ابتسامه خبيثه ولقى النور اللي بيوصله للطريق.

******************
نرجع حق فواز اللي عرف من فهد ان العنود تسير بنت عمته ومعناته ان الحين يقدر ينتقم منها بسهولة ..وفي نفس الوقت كانت العنود قاعده في مكانها المفضل فوق السطح تسمع حق راشد الماجد وتقرى في رواياتها الرومانسية والجو كان مرة بارد مع انها لابسة جاكيت فوق البيجاما الا ان البرد ذبحها وانفها صار احمر من البرد فقامت سكرت الووك مان وخذت روايتها ونزلت تحت ولما دخلت الغرفة لقت ان الساعة الحين 8 ونص الصبح وهيفاء لساتها نايمة وهي ماقدرت تنام تحاول تغمض عينها ممكن النوم ايجيها لكن ماقدرت تحس انه مخها يشتغل لكن ماتعرف من ايش؟
قعدت ترتب الغرفة وتنظفها عشان تظيع الوقت ولما خلصت نزلت تحت حصلت فهد وحمد لساتهم على سهرهم قاعدين يلعبون مباراة بالبلاي ستيشون البست حجابها وقعدت تطالعهم وهم يناقرون على اللعبه.
حمد:الا اقول فهد..
فهد وهو مركز على اللعبه:امممم؟
حمد:انت من وين عرفت فواز؟ 
العنود لما سمعت كلام حمد وسمعته يتكلم عن فواز عرفت انه يقصد اللي كان مع فهد امس.
فهد:اهو معاي بالجامعه بس تعرفت عليه بعد ماتقلوا اللي معاي بالغرفة وجا فواز بداله..بس الله وكيلك اول ايام كان ماينطاق.
حمد وهو يطقطق على الجهاز بسرعة:ليـــــــــه؟
فهد:كان مره شايف نفسه ومتكبر ولا فوق هذا كله البنات الاجنبيات اللي بالجامعه ميتات عليه...بس بعد ماعرفته طلع "جدع ابن جدع"..
حمد:ايه والله انه رجال وفيه الخير..
العنود بينها وبين نفسها "أي خير انت وياه..الاخو مغازل اختك وانت تقول فيه الخير".
العنود تسأل اخوها:حمد بغيت اسألك عن قهوة جوري اذا حلوة ولا لاْ؟
حمد:وليه حضرتك تسألين ..ان شالله ناوية تروحين لها؟
العنود:وش فيها..اذا حلوه أبغى اعزم البنات عليها..
حمد وفهد مع بعض:لاااااااااااااااااااااااا..
العنود وهي منصدمه من صراخهم:يمه خوفتوني شفيكم منتوا بصاحيين..
فهد وقف اللعبه والتفت عليها:هالقهوه بالذات ممنوع عليكم تدخلونها ..فاهمه؟
العنود وهي زعلانه:يعني شمعنى هالقهوة؟
حمد:لانها مليانه شباب خليجين والبنت المحترمة ماتروح هالاماكن..
العنود:طيب خلاص فهمنا..حشا كلتوني ..
رجعوا العيال للعبة والعنود خذت المجلة تقرا فيها ولما حست بالزهق قامت للمطبخ تسويلها شي تاكله ،سون سانويش جبن وكوباية عصير برنقال وراحت للغرفة لما دخلت الغرفة شافت تيلفون هيفاء يضوي ويطفي ولما شافت الرقم "توأم روحي"فعرفت انه نواف فراحت بتصحيها الا التلفون يطفي..لكن هيفاء حست فيها فبطلت عين وحده:مين اللي كان متصل؟
العنود:هذا نواف..
هيفاء وهي تغمض عينها:ماراح اكلمه الحين...وانتي شعندك صاحيه؟
العنود تتنهد:ماجاني نوم..بعدين انتي لايكون بتنومين يالله قومي خلصي علينا الساعه صارت 9..
هيفاء وهي قايمه تفرك عيونها:طيب انا قايمه..لكن اسمعي اليوم ماعلي منك انا بروح لهارودز..
العنود:اقول انطمي بس اصلا من غير ماتقولين انا كنت ناوية اروح.
هيفاء:جزاتي اني كنت ابعزمك على الشوكلات بار بس تدرين انتي مو وجه عزومه..
العنود ببراءه:لكن انا ماقلت شي..
هيفاء:انتي ماقلتي شي اجل مين اللي قال "انطمي بس"..
العنود بصدمه مصطنعه:انا ..انا ماقلت شي حرام عليك..
هيفاء سفهتلها وراحت للحمام عشان تغير ملابسها وتستعد..والعنود راحت تتمكيج لغاية ماهيفاء تخلص تبديل عشان تروح تبدل..ولما خلصوا البنات طقوها مشي لغاية هارودز لكن هالمرة راحت معاهم مها وهيفاء مب عاجبها الوضع..
هيفاء وهي معصبة على مها:يعني قلوا عليك خلق الله عشان تجين معانا..
مها وهي مناحسه:ايه قلوا ولا حصلت الا انتي انزين.
هيفاء عطتها نظرة نارية:اقول اسكتي لاعطيك كف يطيرك للشقة..
مها وعيونها مليانه دموع تلتفت للعنود عشان تنقذها:العنود شوفيها..مادري ايش فيها اذا رحت معكم؟
العنود :مافيها شي يابعد عمري ..بعدين هذي اختك وخبالها..يعني ماتعرفينها..
هيفاء وهي تشهق:عنييييييد..هين وش عندك توزين اختي علي..
العنود:مافيها شي ياهيفاء اذا راحت معانا،وبعدين هي رايحه تبي تشتري سكايتينج عشان الحديقة انتي ايش بيضرك؟
هيفاء:مالي خلق بزران وحنه..
العنود ومها اسفهولها وكملوا مشي.ولما اوصلوا وتشروا وخلصوا اطلعوا من هارودز للهايد بارك لان الاهل مجتمعين هناك ..
وهم داخلين من بوابة الحديقة الا وحده بايدها ايسكريم دعمت العنود ولطختها ولطخت نفسها بعد..
البنت:آسفة مكان قصدي..
العنود بابتسامة:لا معليه ماصار شي..
البنت وهي تدور على منديل تنظف بيه ملابسها ومومحصله..فقامت العنود وعرضت عليها انها تروح معهم لمكان ماهلها موجودين وتنظف ملابسها هناك.
البنت:لا ياختي احس فيه احراج..
العنود:لا حرج ولاشي الابالعكس نتعرف عليك بالمره..
البنت :مشكوره ياعمري..
هيفاء وهي تناظر البنت من راسها لساسها لان البنت مو عاجبتها بالمره ماتدري ليه قلبها ناقزها منها كان شكلها فري بالمره ماكانت لابسه حجاب ولابسه لبس ضيق..يعني شكلها مايطمن.
بعد ماوصلوا عند اهلهم على طول مها لبست الزلاجيات وراحت تتزلج ومحمد معاها والعنود والبنت قاعدين ينظفون ملابسهم بمناديل معطره..وبعدها قعدوا مع بعض يسولون ومنها اعرفوا ان البنت اسمها سارة ومن الكويت ومن عمر العنود.
العنود:اجل انتو اول مرة تجون لندن؟
سارة:لا ..احنا دايما هنيه..
هيفاء من غير نفس:طيب اهلك وينهم ماشوفهم معك بالحديقة..
سارة:اصلا انا اروح وارجع مثل مابي..
تو العنود بترد الا تلفونها يرن:الــــــــو؟
حمد:هلا العنود..
العنود:اهلين حمد..
حمد:ها وينكم؟
العنود: احنا بالحديقة..
حمد :طيب ايش رايك تجيونا بالسينما انا عازمكم على فلم رووووووعه..
العنود استغربت هالشي من حمد وخافت انه يكون مقلب من مقالبه: غرررررريبه وش عندك عازمنا..مو من عادتك؟
حمد:طييييب على راحتك ماتبين اجل خلاص عفني بالحديقة؟
العنود بسرررعه:حمد..حمد..خلاص اوكي احنا جاينكم على الاقل احسن من مقابل الاشجار..
حمد:خلاص اجل احنا ناطرينكم..
بعد ماخذت منه مكان السينما..التفت على البنات تقولهم
مت هيفاء واستانست:الله ونــــــاسه..طيب يالله خل نروح..
سارة:خلاص انتو روحوا وان ان شالله اشوفكم بعدين..
العنود مارضت:لا مايسير تروحين ..لازم تيجين معانا يله انا عازمتك..
هيفاء ظلت ساكته لانه ماتبيها تروح معهم وكان ودها لو العنود تسكت ولا تعزم.
سارة:طيــب بس هالمرة لكن المرة الجاية انا اللي بعزمكم اوكي؟
العنود:اوووووووكي..
راحوا البنات للسينما وحصلوا فهد وحمد هناك ناطرينهم ومعهم التذاكر ولما شافوا سارة مع البنات وقفوا مبلمين مايعرفون منهي .
هيفاء قامت بالتقديم:شباب هذي رفيقتنا الجديدة اسمها سارة..والعنود عزمت عليها تجي معانا..التفتت على سارة وهي تاشر على الشباب..هذول اخوي فهد وولد خالي حمد.
فهد:العنود ترى ماقصينالها تذكرة لانكم ماقلتولي..
العنود لا عادي انا بقصلها..
حمد هز راسه:اوكي انتي قصي التذكرة ولحقينا وهي تدخل ببطاقتك.
العنود:اوكي ماراح اطول..
العنود وهي تنطر عند شباك التذاكر الا تسمع صوت ايجي من وراها.
فواز:حتى هنا لاحقتني؟
العنود التفت عليه وهي مصدومه:انت!
فواز بسخرية:ايه انا ليه فيه احد غيري..
العنود ببرود:اصلا من قال ان انا لا حقتك انا جايه مع اخوي..وبعدين بليس لاتكلمني.
فواز:اذا انتي جايه مع اخوك..اجل انا جاي مع منو..
العنود:وش قصدك
فواز:قصدي ان اخوك اللي عزمني.
العنود بسخرية:لو دارية كان وفرت على نفسي وماجيت..
فواز ببرود: الا قولي لوانتي كنتي موجودة كان خربتي علينا الفلم..
العنود بعصبية:مادامني بخرب الفلم ليه حضرتك ماتعطينا مقفاك..
فواز هنا تم ساكت وهو يناظرها بغضب حتى العنود خافت من الكلام اللي قالته هي شلون تجرأت وقالت مثل هالكلام ،تموا الاثنين ساكتين يناظرون بعض.
في الاخير فواز لف وطلع من السينما .
……………
ايـــــــــــــش تتوقعون راح يصير بعد هالموقف؟
وســـــارة اذا عرفت ان فواز كان موجود بالسينما ايش راح تسوي؟
وهيفـــــاء ياترى ايش اللي ناطرها؟

----------


## الاميرات

واو شو مشتاقة اعرف الباجي فديت روحج يلا كملي بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررعه

----------


## سجينة الآهات

تسلمي حبيبتي على تواصلك الرائع 

الجــــ الخامس ـــزء
فواز بكلام العنود اللي قالته جرحت كرامته وقرر ساعته انه بيرويها من فواز هذا اللي تكلمه وراح يردلها الصاع صاعين راح اطلع الحين باللي بقى عندي من كرامه..بس التفت شاف العنود راح تدخل السينما
معها بنتين ماشافهم ..تذكر ان فهدوحمد يستنونه هذه فرصته لازم يستغلها..راح فوازلقاعة عرض الفيلم وشاف فهد واقف ينطره
فهد:وينك ادق عليك ماترد ..
فواز:لا انشغلت مع واحد من الربع..
فهد:انزين يلا اندش الفيلم مع اني مب مقتنع فيه
فواز:ليه..مب انت اللي مختاره وانا ابغي اشوف فيلمGuess howفهد:الاخ حمد يبغى يشوف Zoro2
فواز:هههههههههه معليه نمشيها عشانه الا معك حدمن الاهل
فهد:أي موجودين بس قاعدين لحالهم
فواز:أي نزين يالله ندخل
دخل فهدوفوازوقعدوا لمكان ما حمد قاعد فواز يدور بعيونه على العنود شافها قاعدة قدامه بينه وبينها صف..
بدا الفيلم وفواز نفسه يشوف وجه العنود عشان يخزها بنظرات ويلاعنها ..العنودكانت مندمجه مع الفيلم بس تلفت يمين ويسار عشان تشوف وين اخوها تبي منه يشتري فوشار وبيبسي
التفتت وراها طاحت عيونها على فوازيطالعها بنظرات سخريه كانه يضحك على حركاتها العنود انحرجت واغطست في الكرسي من الاحراج حست بعيون تراقبها ماقدرت تنتبه للفيلم كانت سرحانه التفتت عليها هيفاء تهمس لها العنود انتفضت
هيفاء:العنود وش فيك ..ترتجفين.
العنود:هاه ولاشى بس التفتي شوفي من قاعد مع اخوانا
التفت هيفاء وشافته 
هيفاء:أي المزيون وش فيه
العنودبعصبيه:مزيون طل انتي مب شايفه نظراته وهو يطالعني كانه بيذبحني
هيفاء:ههههههه تحبين تخلين من الحبه قبه
العنود:ههههه سخيفه 
ساره شافتهم يلتفتون التفت معهم وانصدمت شافت فواز حبيبها مب قادره تصدق ومع مين مع اخوان رفيقاتها 
لا صدق الدنيا صغيره ..ياحياتي يافواز ..فواز حس نفسه يبي ينحاش وش هالمصيبه..اللي طاحت على راسي
ساره هذا وقتها بتجين تعفسين الدنيا ..لايكون قاعده مع العنود
كل شي الا هذا ..لازم يتصرف..التفت فوازعلى فهد 
فواز:فهد من هذه اللي قاعده جنب اهلك..؟
فهد وهو عاقد حواجبه:ايه هذه رفيقة البنات..ليه؟
فواز:لا كل سنه اشوفها في لندن..
فوازحس بنفسه يعرق ياربي وش يسوي خلاص البنت شافته 
خايف تقول حق العنود علاقتنا ..
فواز:فهد عن اذنك عندي مشوارضروري لازم اقضيه 
فهد:وش هالمشوار الضروري اللي يخليك متوتر ..لا يكون واحده من بناتك مهددتك..
فواز:لا أي بنات ..بعدين مافي بنت تهددني..يلا عن اذنك
فهد:اذنك معك
طلع فواز من السينما وهويفكر بطريقه تبعد ساره من العنود قبل ماينفضح قدامها وتخرب خطته خذا جواله ودق عليها لازم يفهمها بطريقته تبعد عن العنود..
فواز:الو..مرحبا ساره
ساره تكلم بصوت واطي عشان مايسمعونها:هلا يابعد طوايفي انت
فواز:هلا حبيبتي..
ساره طلعت من القاعه وراحت للممرالسينما عشان تكلمه على راحتها 
ساره:شفت صدفه احلى من الف ميعاد
فوازوهو متنرفز:أي صدفه انت الثانيه ..
ساره:حرام عليك وش سويت لك فوازعشان تقولي جذي
فواز:اسمعيني ساره زين من وين تعرفتي على البنات اللي كنت قاعده معهم
ساره:اليوم تعرفت عليهم في الحديقه
فوازحس براحه:انزين تدرين انهم خوات ربعي
ساره:وخير يعني ..ياحلوه حبيبي اذا بيني وبينك رابط
فواز:حبيبتي اسمعيني ابيك تفكين علاقتك معهم 
ساره:شنو..ليش حبيبي..
فواز:لاتساليني ليش سوي اللي انا اقوله وبس ..واذا تبيني اكمل علاقتي
معك طيعي كلامي..
ساره:مادام هذا اللي تشوفه خلاص..انت تامر امر..انا بقطع علاقتي معهم
بس ماقدر اطنشهم اذا شفتهم..
فوازببرود :اللي يسمعك يقول تعرفينهم من سنه ..!
ساره بخوف:خلاص حبيبي كل شى ولاتزعل..
فواز يبتسم:أي كذا ابيك حبيبتي تسمعين كلامي..بعدين انا مابي ربعي يشوفونك وياخذونك مني.
ساره:ياحلوك حياتي تغار..
فواز:ههههههه اذا ماغار عليك من اغار عليه..يلا عمري اخليك..باااي
ساره:يلا باااااااااااي..سكرت ساره وطلعت من السينما بدون ماتودعهم 
خايفه يشوفها فواز تكلمهم..ويحمق عليها..
في السينما كانت متوتره العنود تحس نظرات فواز تخرق ظهرها ماقدرت تركز على الفيلم ..هيفاء حست ان ساره تاخرت لفت على العنود..
هيفاء:العنود..ساره سكنت داخل ولا طلعت..
العنود:اكيد انها في الحمام..
هيفاء التفت وراها تدورعليها مالقتها شافت مقعدين قرب فهد فاضي ..
هيفاء: العنود قومي نقعد قرب فهد ..
العنود برعب:انتي صاحيه نقعد مع رفيقه..
هيفاء:هههههه من جدك ارتاحي رفيقه راح ..
العنود:صدق..التفت لقت مقعد فواز فاضي..وقربه واحد ثاني..
هيفاء:يلا قومي..ابي اشوفهم من وجههم واضح عليهم متاثرين بالفيلم..
العنود:وساره نخليها ورانا..
هيفاء:البنت شكلها مب جايه..وزين جات منها..
العنود:انزين..يالله..
قعدوا العنود وهيفاء قرب فهد..فهد طالعهم مستغرب..
فهد:وشفيكم غيرتوا مكانكم..؟
هيفاء:لابس وحشتونا..الفيلم بدونكم مب حلو
فهد يطالعها بسخريه:لا الله يخليكم ما نبي شوقكم خلوه لكم 
هيفاء رافعه حواجبها باستغراب:افا..يابو سلمان تقول هالكلام حق حبيبتك هيوف..
حمد يطالعهم:ههههههههه حتى في السينما تناقرون ..
فهد:اسكت انت ماتعرف هذه نسره..
هيفاء تطالعه بنص عيون وصدت منه..
الوحيده اللي كانت مش معهم العنود كانت في عالم ثاني..مستغربه من مشاعرها المتضاربه ماتدري ليش يوم عرفت ان فواز راح حست بخيبة
امل ونفس الوقت ارتاحت بس ليش حست بحزن لانه ماهتم لها وراح
ولاعبرلها ياربي..انا ليش اهتم فيه بالطقاق اللي يطقه..
هيفاء تحس بلوعه ووجع باسفل بطنها قعدت تلوى يمين شمال
في كرسيها ..حست بتعب موطبيعي يالله ماكلت شى عشان ياجيها
هالالم ..هيفاء نزلت وجهها وهي تالم ..ماقدرت تحمل بينت على 
ملامحها انها تتالم ..وطلعت منها اهه الم ..بدون ماتدري..
التفتوا كلهم ..عليها..
فهد مستغرب:هيفاء وش فيك ..عسى ماشر..
هيفاء:بطني ..بطني فهد ..حاسه بمغص يذبحني..
فهد:انزين روحي الحمام..
هيفاء:مابي ابي اروح البيت ..اخذ حبة مهدئ..تخفف علي..
العنود:خلاص بروح معك البيت..
فهد:لا انتي اقعدي مع اخوك..انا بوديها..
حمد:سلامتك هيفاء ماتشوفين شر..
هيفاء بابتسامه صفراء:الله يسلمك الشر مايجيك..
وقفت هيفاء وهي تعنزعلى فهد وهو ماسكها من كتفه ..مشوا ليمه لقوا تاكسي
يوصلهم الشقه ..لما وصلوا الشقه حست انها بتنهار..رقت الدرج وفتحت
لهم الباب..خالتها ام حمد بوجها البشوش..
ام حمد:هلا حبايبي..وشفيكم جاين بدري..
اختبص وجهها لمه شافت هيفاء تعنز على فهد وجهها اصفر باين عليه التعب..
ام حمدحطت ايديها على صدرها:يماهيفاء وش فيك حبيبتي..
مسكتها ام فهد وحطتها على الكنبه اللي في الصاله وهيفاء حطه ايديها على بطنها..
فهد:لا خالتي بس هيفاء تعبت علينا وحنا في السينما ..تقول ان بطنها يعورها
ام حمد حطت راس هيفاء في حضنها ..
ام حمد:هيفاء يمه وشفيك حبيبتي..قولي لي..
هيفاء:مادري ياخالتي جاني الم ذابحني في بطني..
ام حمد:اكيد من اكل المطاعم هواللي سممك..
هيفاء:ماظنتي خالتي..
فهد:خالتي الا وين امي..؟
ام حمد:امك ياحبيبي ..راحت السوق عشان اختك مها تحن عليها..تبي اغراض..
فهدبتفكير:اهها..انزين انا بخليكم بروح المقهى اللي في هالشارع اذا بغيتوا شى
كلموني.. 
ام حمد:مع السلامه..
راح فهد وام حمد قامت لغرفتها وردت معها حبه..عطتها هيفاء..
ام حمد:يما هيفاء اكلي هذه اخر حبه عندي.. بتريحك ان شاءالله..
هيفاء بخمول:مشكوره خالتي..
ام حمد رفعت اصبعها:بس هاه..ترى تنوم ..
هيفاء:معليه يكون احسن بعد.. 
ام حمد هزت كتف هيفاء: قومي روحي غرفتك نامي..
رقت هيفاء الدرج في الغرفه كلت حبة المهدئ وصلت صلاة العصرعشان 
قام وقتها..اول ماخلصت الصلاة حست بدوخه مالقت الا نفسها على السرير 
نايمه..
* * * * * * * * * *
تركي صايرله من وصل من السفر يوم ونص واليوم راح كله وهو نايم
لانه مانام في الطايره الا كم ساعه وقرر اليوم الثاني يروح حق خالته
يسلم عليها ونفس الوقت يتقصى الاخبار بعد الخطوبه اذا البنت تبيه 
والا ماخذته عشان فلوسه..الصحيح ان اخوه ماينعاب بس مع ذلك 
لازم اتاكد..اذاهي تستاهله..اولا..راح فتح الكبت اللي كان مليان بدل
ماركات واللي اغلبيتها بدل رسميا ..اضطر ياخذ بدله رسميه من ارماني
بلوزقطنيه لون رصاصي على حوافها تطريزاسود ونيك..مع بنطلون
اسود..كانت البلوزه ضيقه من صوب كتوفه العراض ووسييعه من صوب 
خصره..كان شكله جنان يحسس اللي حوله برهبه..خذا جاكيته الاسود الجلد احتمال اذا نزل مطر..طلع تركي من الشقه وركب سيارته البورش..
تركي وهويسوق رفع موبايله ودق على فهد عشان يقول حق 
خالته انه بيجي يسلم عليها ..
تركي:الو..مرحبا..
فهد:مرحبتين..من معي..
تركي:ماعرفتني..
فهد:لا الشيخ ماعرفتك
تركي:افا اناحماك ماعرفتني..
فهد:حمااي بس انا مب متزوج..اكيد غلطان..
تركي وهو يضحك:لامتاكد ..وغصب عليك تاخذ بنتي..
فهدابتسم:تركي يارجل خوفتني ..بعدين بنتك هذه الشينه خلها لك
(لان تركي يومهم صغار دايما يقول حق فهد انه بياخذ بنته)
تركي:احمد ربك انك تاخذ بنت تركي الضاوي.هذا شرف كبير لك
فهد:يااخي موكفانا ان اختي بتاخذ اخوك هالنزعه..اخذ بنتك تبلشني فيها
تركي:أي صح مبروك اسمحلي ماعرفت الا امس..كنت مسافر
فهد:الله يبارك فيك..ندرى انك معذور
تركي:فهد ليت لوسمحت تقول حق خالتي اني بجي اسلم عليها
فهد:صار انا بسبقك للشقه وبسويلك درب..اي وعلى فكره ترى احنا
ساكنين في شقة عمتي ..على بعد شارعين من شقتنا..
تركي:ليه..؟
فهد:سالفه طويله بقولها لك بعدين..
تركي:خلاص يالله مع السلامه.. 
فهد:مع السلامه
* * * * * * * * * * *
هيفاء قامت من النوم وهي تحس بخمول وتعب واوجاع اللي ببطنها خفت شوي لانها كلت الحبوب وبطنها فاضي راحت الحمام غسلت
وجهها عشان تنشط شوي بس رجع لها الالم من جد وجديد ياربي..
وش اسوي ..نزلت هيفاء تحت تدور على امها ولا خالتها..لقت خالتها 
قاعده على الكنبه ومحمد منسدح في حضنها نايم ..قعدت هيفاء جمبها
ام حمد:ها حبيبتي احسن الحين..
هيفاء:اخف خالتي قولي كم ساعه نمت..
ام حمدتبتسم:ساعه ونصف..
هيفاء:معقوله وانا علبالي يوم كامل خالتي حاسه بوجع..
ام حمد:بسم الله عليك ماخفف عليك الدواء..
هيفاء:لا والله... وش عنده الاخ نايم هنا في الصاله ..
ام حمد تبتسم:قاعد يلعب سوني يوم تعب طاح على حضني ونام..
هيفاء:انزين ماعندك حبوب تخفف علي حاسه انه هالمغص ماراح يخف كذا ولا كذا..
ام حمد:لاوالله حبيبتي..
هيفاء:خلاص انا بكلم فهد يمر وياخذني الصيدليه اخذ حبوب مهدئه
طلعت هيفاء من الصاله عشان تكلم فهد وقفت بالممر..الاالباب ينفتح ويدخل
فهد ويدور على امه 
هيفاء بابتسامه كبيره:الطيب عند ذكره..
فهد طنش لها:امي وين..ماجت

هيفاء:فهدانا تعبانه ابي اروح الصيدليه الله يخليك وصلني
فهد:لا موفاضيلك بعدين
هيفاء شوي بتصيح :وشو بعدين بموت بطني ذابحني ..ماراح ياخذ من وقتك
دقايق..
فهد: منييييييييييييب..
دخل فهد الصاله عشان يسال خالته..
فهد:خالتي وين امي ماجات..
ام حمد :واللي يروح مع اختك مها يعود بدري..
هيفاء :خالتي شوفيه مايبي يوصلني..
فهد:مب فاضي لها عندي ضيوف ..
ام حمد :خلاص يمه خلي السايق يوصلك 
هيفاءباستغراب:أي سايق..
ام حمد:ابوك اجر سايق حق امك ..عشان ماتتعب..
فهد طلع من الصاله يكلم امه عشان مافي ارسال في الصاله..
هيفاء مندهشه:اروح لحالي معه
ام حمد:ماقدراروح حبيبتي معك اذا قام محمد ولالقاني بيخاف 
هيفاء نزلت راسها متفهمه:ماشي باروح لحالي ..
ام حمد:ماعليك شر الصيدليه قريبه..
هيفاء: يلا مع السلامه..
ام حمد:مع السلامه اقري المعوذات وانتي طالعه..
هيفاءتضحك:ان شاء الله..
طلعت هيفاء لقت فهد يكلم امها..وهومتنرفز..
هيفاء:وش فيك ماردت عليك ؟
فهد:لاماترد مادري وش فيها..
هيفاء:خلاص انا بروح..
فهد قعد يدق على الارقام..ولا سمعها كملت هيفاء طريقها لبرع تدور على السياره..
تركي صاره له عشر دقايق وهو برع الشقه ينطر فهد يرد له خبر ..بس
ماطلع له ولاكلمه..سكر السياره..يستنى حد يطلع من الشقه..الا شاف
بنت تطلع من الشقه تقدم وهي تدور على شى ..فهد عقد حواجبه من هذه؟
هيفاء مالقت ولا سياره برع...لحظه في سياره واقفه برع الشقه اكيد هذا
السواق مافي حد غيره..مشت هيفاء للسياره بخطوات متردده وخايفه..
السياره كانت بنتلي بيضاء ..هيفاء كانت تفكر فديته ابوي مايحب يعيشنا
الا بخير ونعمه ..فتحت باب السياره اللي ورى ..ودخلت ..السواق كان يطالعها مستغرب ماينلام يتساءل من البنت اللي دشت عليه عرض
هيفاء رفعت عينيها لاول مره وتشوف السواق :
السلام عليكم ..
السواق وعيونه اللي تشوفها من المرآه:
وعليكم السلام..
كان يطالعها بنظرات غريبه مافهمتها..
هيفاء تطالعه بنظرة غرور وتكبر:انت السواق اللي ماجرك ابوي
تركي يطالع فيها هذي صاحيه ولا مجنونه..
تركي:سواق؟
هيفاء تهز راسها:أي مو انت تشتغل عند ابوي ..انا هيفاء بنت سلمان..
تركي وهو منصدم اللي تكلمه الحين هذه هيفاء بس ليش تحسبه سواق ..
اكيد مغلطه بس هذه فرصتي اختبرها واعرف شخصيتها..واعرف هي من أي نوع من البنات..خلاص بمشيها مادام تحسبني سايق ..هيفاء خافت منه من يوم
قالت انها هيفاء تغيرت نظراته قام يتفرس فيها بنظرات غامضه..وخبث
تركي وابتسامه سخريه:اعذريني الشيخه ماعرفتك امريني وين تبين تروحين.؟
هيفاء تمثل انها مب خايفه:لوسمحت ابي اقرب صيدليه..
تركي حط عيونه عليها في المرآه ولا شالها ..
تركي وهو خاطره يضحك:ان شاء الله طالع عمرك..مكان ثاني ..
هيفاءتطالعه بنظرة احتقار:لا بس هذا ..
حرك تركي السياره وعيونه كل لحظه والثانيه على هيفاء ..هيفاء تخلي نفسها ماتشوفه..صدق قلة ادب سواق وحاط عينه بعيني ولا نزلها ..لازم تشكي لابوها منه ..مب حاله هذه كل ماطاحت عيني فيه ابتسم لي ..اللهم صبرك ياروح..هيفاء ماقدرت توخر عينها منه فيه جاذبيه ورجوله طاغيه..اول مره تشوف رجال كذا يسيطر باللي حوله بنظره ..هيفاء تحس انه هالرجال مستحيل يكون يشتغل عند حد من شكله..تعود انه يعطي الاوامر وبس وغيره ينفذ ..حتى لبسه شياكه مو لبس موظف عادي اللي ذابح هيفاء ها الكتو ف العراض اللي باين عليه يسوي تمارين..لا انا مب صاحيه حتى السواق بتغزل
فيه..لا انا مستحيل احط مستواي من مستواه..لازم اعلمه من يكون عشان يعرف
مكانه زين..
هيفاء:اخوي انت سعودي؟
تركي يطالعها بحاجب مرفوع:لا مب سعودي..انا اردني من مواليد السعوديه..
هيفاء:اكيد تشتغل مع الوالد..في الشركه..
تركي:أي.. سمعت ان الوالد يبي سواق حق اهله يثق فيه وانا طبعا عرضت خدماتي عليه..
وابتسم لها ابتسامه تطيح الطير من السما..ابتسامته على جنب تذكرها بابتسامة
الممثل الامريكي(بروس ويليس)هيفاء التفت تشوف برى عشان ماتبين تاثيرابتسامته عليها..
وقف تركي عند الصيدليه ..ونطرها تطلع من السياره بس ماطلعت 
شافها سرحانه تشوف اللي برى..ضحك تركي على شكلها..
تركي بسخريه:اذا عاجبتك القعده في السياره انا ماعندي مانع..
التفت هيفاء منصدمه لقت نفسها قدام الصيدلية حست باحراج كبير
هيفاءتطالعه بنص عين :يعني لازم تذكرني ..انا عارفه
تركي بابتسامه:لو ماذكرتك كان سكرت الصيدليه وانت للحين ماطلعتي

طلعت هيفاء من السيارة ومشت للصيدلية ..دخلت لقت مرأه اللي تبيع ولما شافتها الصيدلانية أنها متحجبة عرفت أنها عربيه وقامت تطالعها بكره تقدمت هيفاء وسألتها عن حبوب مهدئ لآلام المعدة..
الصيدلانية: wait miss Ill see
طلعت الصيدلانية الحبوب لها وراحت هيفاء تفرج على الاغراض المعروضة لقت واقي للشمس فقررت أنها تاخذه لان واقي الشمس مالها خلص.
فحطتها عند الكاونتر تحاسبه مع باقي الاغراض ولما حاسبت وخلصت توها بتطلع الا تسمع الصيدلانية تتصل على الشرطة تبلغ عن شي ولما كانت هيفاء بتطلع وقفتها الصيدلانية : 
miss can wait a second?
هيفاء وهي تطالعها باستغراب:
Is something wrong
الصيدلانية بابتسامة:
No everything is fine but can you wait
ماخلصت الصيدلانية كلامها الا الشرطي داخل الصيدلية ويسال عن السارقة فقامت الصيدلانية واشرت على هيفاء هنا هيفاء بققت عيونها بدهشه :
I didn’t steel anything she is laying 
قامت الصيدلانية تقول حق الشرطي انها سرقت واقي شمس من غير
ماتدفع..هيفاء عطته الفاتوره..عشان يشوفها..
هيفاء : 
I can proov it to you..u can chic the bilt..
الصيدلانيه تطالعها وعلى فمها ابتسامه خبيثه..الشرطي يهز راسه
بعلامة رفض..
الشرطي:
It is not written in the bilt..
هيفاء بققت عيونها وتطالع الصيدلانيه معصبه ..اثرها كانت ناويه عليها من زمان..
هيفاء:
How dare you do this to me..
الصيدلانيه:
What can I do you refuse to pay.. 
الشرطي التفت على هيفاء ينطر منها الجواب ..بس هيفاء ماعرفت ترد وفلوسها مخلصة ..ياربي لايكونون بيسجنوني..اذا سجنوني ماحد من اهلي
بيعرف ..ياربي يامستجيب الداعي انك تطلعني من هالورطة..
تركي حس البنت طولت في الصيدليه ..كل هذاتشرى..التفت شاف هيفاء
مع الصيدلانيه وتكلم الشرطي ..تركي..خاف واضح انها في مشكله ..
لازم يتدخل ويشوف وش السالفه..البنت لو مصيبه تطيح على راسها غرورها
مارح يخليها تقوله..نزل تركي من السياره وتقدم للصيدليه..
هيفاء كانت منزله راسها تفكر ..الاسمعت صوت الباب ينفتح واحد يدخل..
تركي:هيفاء وش السالفه ,,الشرطي وش يبي منك ..رفعت هيفاء راسها مثل البرق ..لقت
السواق قدامها وعلى وجهه علامة استفهام..بس بلمت تامله اول مره تشوفه 
وهو واقف..كان طويل حست انها ولاشئ عنده من يوم دخل ملأ المكان بهيبته ..صدق انك حماره انت اللحين متورطه ..تروحين تقوسين طول السواق
لازم ماتخليه يعرف ..لانه مارح يفوت فرصه يذكرها فيها بغبائها ..ونفس الوقت
بيعطيها واحده من نظرات السخريه ...
هيفاء:لا ولاشئ اخوي ..الشرطي يسالني عن كلب ضايع بس..
تركي رفع حاجب واحد:لا.. والكلب الضايع وش جابه الصيدليه..
هيفاء ترفع كتفها:وانا ايش يعرفني ..بعدين روح السياره وان باجيك..
تركي طنش لها وكلم الشرطي يساله..عن السالفه..وفهمه الشرطي انها سرقت 
واقي شمس..التفت تركي يطالعها بنظرة سخريه..هيفاء كانت على اعصابها
يالله قد ايش ملقوف ,,وشلون يدخل نفسه في السالفه ...اخر شئ ناقصها
سواق تافه ومتكبر..
لاحظت هيفاء ان الصيدلانيه تطالع السواق ..بنظرات اعجاب ..مسكينه تحسبه
ممثل مشهور ..تاخذ توقيعه..ماتنلام من يوم دخل يحسس اللي حوله انه صاحب المكان..
التفت تركي على الصيدلانيه وابتسامه ساحره على فمه..
تركي:
Do you take card ..
الصيدلانيه:
Yes give me your card please..
طلع تركي من بوكه كرت فيزا وعطاها ..التفت شاف هيفاء تطالعه بنظرات 
كلها تساؤلات وغيظ..هيفاء مستغربه انه عند السواق كرت فيزا..معقوله ابوها يمطر موظفينه ذهب ..لا هذا شئ مستحيل ..مايدش العقل..كانت تصرفاته متناقضه مرات يكون بليد وكريه ..ومرات يكون متفهم ومسامح ..كانت عيونه
تذكرها بشخص معين تعرفه من زمان..لا مستحيل يكون..هواللي في بالها..
الصيدلانيه:
Is that your hasband?
هيفاء التفتت عليها متنرفزه عاد لها وجه تسال..بعد اللي سوته..
عطتها نظره سكتتها..
الصيدلانيه رفعت يدينها:
Im sorry this is not my business
اشرت الصيدلانيه حق الشرطي انه يروح لان المشكله انتهت
طلع الشرطي..وخذا تركي ..كرته ..
الصيدلانيه تبتسم:
Thank you ser im sure is misunderstanding..
هيفاءتخوصر له:انت شلون تسمح نفسك تدخل..انا كنت بتصرف..
تركي:والله شلون كنت بتصرفين..؟
هيفاءبغرور:كنت كلمت ابوي يجي يدفع الفلوس..
تركي ببرود:لا لوخليتك تحلينها كان سكرت الصيدليه وانت ماتصرفت
هيفاء رافعه الحاجب:وانت من خلاك حكم تقيمني..
تركي ياشرلها بعيونه:خلاص لاتخربين الصوره الرومنسيه اللي حاطتها لنا في راسها..نكمل كلامنا في السياره
سبقت هيفاء تركي للسياره دخلت ..ودخل وراها ..تركي شغل المحرك ..ورفع
عينه للمراه ..وفي فمه ابتسامه..
تركي:أي مكان ثاني ..طالع عمرك..
هيفاء التفتت عليه معصبه:انت من جدك..
تركي ببرود:لا يمكن في محلات ثانيه تبين تسرقينها..
هيفاء:انت من جدك مصدقهم ..انا مستحيل اسرق..
تركي:ههههه انا مصدقك بس كنت ابي اقوس ضغط اعصابك ..
هيفاء:اسمعني زين ..انااتمنى الموت ولا اخذ فلس واحد منك..
تركي:على فكره انت واجد شايفه نفسك..لا يكون حاسبه نفسك الاميره ديانا وانا مادري
هيفاء هنا شهقت:انت قد هالكلام اللي تقوله ..
تركي :أي قده يعني ايش بتسوين ..بتطرديني من شغلي عادي
انا واحد بايعها..
هيفاء:انا ابي اعرف وشلون ابوي يشغل واحد قليل ادب مثلك عنده..
تركي:وانا اسال نفسي شلون ابوك الطيب يجيب واحده ثقيلة دم مثلك..
هيفاء:لا انت شكلك بايعها ..ماينفع معك التهديد..
تركي: متأكده انه انا اللي بايعها ولاانت..
هيفاء بخوف:ايش قصدك..
تركي ببرود:لانك بنت ولحالك معي..اقدر اسوي فيك اللي مايتسوى..
هيفاء:يعني وش بتسوي بتخطفني مثلا ..اصلا اهلي يدرون اني معك 
اذا تاخرت عليهم بيدورون عليك ويصيدونك..
تركي ضحك:ههههههه تصدقين انك تضحكيني..انت متاكده اني سواقكم..
هيفاء سكتت منصدمه..
تركي:لاني ولمعلوماتك مش سواقكم..
هيفاء شوي بتصيح:لا انت اكيد تمزح..
تركي ببرود:وش اللي بيني وبينك عشان امزح..
هيفاء..تسمع كلامه وتمنى ان اللي يقوله كذب مب صح ..يارب اطلع من ورطه ادخل في ثانيه معناها انه حياتها كلها انتهت راحت تذكر اهلها وكيف راح تفتقدهم..هنا ماقدرت هيفاءتمالك نفسها وقعدت تبكي .. نزلت راسها تشهق بقوه..
تركي يوم شافها انهارت كسرت خاطره ..حس انه نذل تمنى في ذيك اللحظه
انه يضمها ويخفف عليها..خاف تركي من الاحاسيس اللي قامت تغزو قلبه ..بس كان لازم يمثل عليها للنهايه..
تركي:هيفاء ارفعي راسك ..انا مستحيل اسوي فيك شى يأذيك او يشوه
سمعتك..
هيفاء:صدق اللي تقوله..
تركي ابتسم لها :صدق..انا لويدفعون لي الملايين مستحيل المسك..او اروح معك في سياره واحده مره ثانيه..
هيفاء هنا ضحكت..وارتاحت لانها حست انه قد الكلمه..
تركي:خلاص هذا احنا وصلنا لشقتكم ..
هيفاء التفتت شافت الشقه حست انها في الجنه ملاذها الامن..دقات قلبها خفت
وحست بارتياح..فتحت الباب ونزلت يوم طلعت من السيارة طلع تركي وراها
كانت تبي تركض للشقة من الفرحة..بس تركي وقفها..
تركي:هيفاء خلي بالك من نفسك ..يلا روحي للشقة قبل ماغير رايي وأخطفك..
هيفاء طالعت فيه برعب ..يسويها..ركضت هيفاء للشقة وتركي يطالعها وميت عليها من الضحك..
......
ايش تتوقعون راح يصير بالجـــزء الجاي
بالنسبـــة للعنود وهيفاء؟؟؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجـــــ الســادس ــــزء
صحت العنود من النوم مفزوعه من الحلم اللي شافته والعرق يتصبصب من جبينها وقلبها يدق بسرعة التفت تشوف هيفاء لقتها نايمة ..الحمدالله ماحست فيني،لبست الروب الصوف فوق البيجاما وطلعت من الغرفة راحت وقعدت فوق السطح الوقت كان لساته بدري كانت الساعه 6 الصبح فقعدت تراقب البيوت وتأمل هدوء الشوارع ..ورجعت تفكر في الحلم اللي شافته ياترى ايش يكون تفسيرة لا والغريبة انه تحلمت فيه اهو بالذات ..شوي الا هيفاء جاية وقعدت بجنبها قعدوا الثنتين ساكتين وكل وحده سارحه بافكارها الخاصة..كانت هيفاء تفكر بالسايق وماتدري ليه تحس انه مب غريب عليها..بس هي لو تعرفه كان من المستحيل تنسى وجه..
العنود التفتت عليها:ماقدرتي تنامين؟
هيفاء التفت على العنود اللي كان وجهها اصفر:لا..وانتي؟
العنود نزلت راسها:شفت حلم خلاني اقوم من النوم..
هيفاء:ايش كان الحلم عنه؟
العنود وهي تحس بدقات قلبها تسارع ومحتارة اذا تقول حق هيفاء ةلالأ؟بس هي عمرها ماخبت على هيفاء شي
العنود:تحلمت بفواز..
هيفاء تطالعها بصدمة:فواز..
العنود وهي تهز راسها :ايه لكن الحلم كان يخوف..
هيفاء:كيف يعني يخوف؟
العنود:متحلمه اني قاعده امشي بضباب وامد ايدي عشان اعرف طريقي لكن الضباب كل ماله يزيد وقفت مكاني خايفة الا ايد تمتد لي من الضباب واحد يقولي لا تخافين..مسكت ايده ولما بين الشكل الا هو فواز يطالعني بابتسامه غريبة..
سكتت العنود..
هيفاء وهي معقدة حواجبها:وبعدين...كملي يالعنود؟
العنود وهي تبلع ريقها:انا ضحكت ومشيت معاه شوي الا يوم هدني وخلاني لحالي وانا اركض وراه انادية لكنه اختفى..
تمت هيفاء ساكته ماتعرف تفسير لها الحلم..وبعدين طرا ببالها انه ممكن يكون تحذير علشان العنود تتجنبه..
هيفاء:العنود انتي لازم تتجنبين فواز باي طريقة ممكن يكون ناويلك شر وانتي ماتدرين.
العنود:تظنين كذا؟
هيفاء وهي تهز راسها:ايه..
العنود تنهدت وهي موافقه مع كلام هيفاء المره الجاية اللي تشوف فيها فواز بتسفهله حتى ولو فشلها ولا قط عليها كلام بتحاول تمسك لسانها..
العنود التفتت على هيفاء وهي مستغربه:الا انت وش عندك قايمه من صباح الله خيره..غريبة.
هيفاء وهي تهز كتفها:لا بس قاعده افكر بالسايق اللي مأجره ابوي..
العنود بأستغراب:خالي مأجر سايق؟
هيفاء:ايــه..لا والسيــارة بنتلي بعد..
العنود بابتسامه:والله منت بهين ياخالي بنتلي مرة وحده..بس غريبة انا اخبر انهم قالوا ان السيارة اللي ماجرينها مرسيدس فان..
هيفاء هنا خافت:العنود انتي متأكدة؟
العنود:لا والله بس هذا الكلام اللي سمعته ..بس احسن انه اجر بنتلي عشان نكشخ فيها..
هيفاء ماكانت مع العنود كانت تفكر اذا كان كلام العنود صحيح معناته ان السايق كان صادق وانه مش سايق..ياربي انا ركبت مع رجل غريب الله يافضيحتي ..
العنود لما شافت وجه هيفاء تغيرخافت:هيفاء شفيك..بطنك لساته يعورك؟
هيفاء:هه..يعني شوي بس ابي اسال ابوي عن السيارة ابي اتاكد اذا كانت بنتلي ولا لأ؟
العنود :شفيك كذا مهتمة لهالدرجة بالسيارة..
هيفاء وهي شوي بتصيح:العنوووود اذا كان اللي في بالي صح باموت..
العنود وهي خايفة:هيفاء شفيك تراك خوفتيني؟
هيفاء وهي قايمة بتنزل تحت :بعدين بقولك بس الاول اتاكد..
راقبتها العنود وهي تركض نازلة تحت ..لا البنت شكلها جنت..

*******************

فهد يسمع طق متواصل على باب غرفته فقام حمد وهو معصب علشان يفتح الباب فتح الباب وهو معصب:نـــــــــــــــــعم؟
هيفاء جفلت منه ومن صراخه:آسفه حمد ماكان قصدي ازعجك بس بغيت فهد اخوي؟
حمد وهو يطالعها بنظرة نارية وده يذبحها
هيفاء متخرعه منه :حمد قلتلك آسفه ..والله موقصدي.
حمد صك الباب في وجهها وهي قعدت مصدومة هذي اول مرة تشوف حمد وهو زعلان اتاري العنود ماتنلام اذا خافت منه..
حمد راح لفهد فقام وضربة بالمخده على راسه فهد قام وهو مفزوع من النوم 
فهد وهو معصب:صااااحي انت ولا مانت بصاااااااحي؟
حمد وهو مفور:لا صااااحي ماتشوف اختك اللي بغت تكسر الباب بطقها ..ماتخلي الواحد يتهنى بنومه.
فهد وهو مستغرب:هيفاء..وش عندها؟
حمد وهو يتلحف عشان يكمل نومه:وان ايش يعرفني..
فهد قام وطلع حصل اخته قاعده بالصاله وهي سرحانه..عساه بس خير..
فهد:هيـــفاء؟
هيفاء رفعت راسها ولقت حمد واقف يطالعها بأستغراب
هيفاء:فهد بغيت اسألك سؤال وياريت تجاوبني؟
فهد توتر هذي اول مرة يشوف هيفاء بهالجدية:خير هيفاء فيه شي؟
هيفاء:لا مافي شي بس بغيت اسألك عن السيارة اللي مأجرها ابوي؟
فهد:وش فيها؟
هيفاء:ايش السيارة اللي مأجرها أبوي؟
فهد بغيظ: لا يكون مقومتني من النوم بس عشان تسألين هالسؤال؟
هيفاء:فهد بليييييييس جاوب علي؟
فهد:السيارة مرسيدس فان؟
هنا هيفاء انصدمت لما تأكدت انه اللي ركبت معاه واحد غريب ..يعني كان ممكن يحصلها شي ومحد يدري عنها..بس من يكون وايش يسوي قدام باب الشقة..؟
هيفاء رقت للغرفة وحصلت العنود قاعده تشوف الشارع من النافذة وسارحه بعالم ثاني .نادتها هيفاء وماسمعتها راحت وهزتها الا العنود تطالع هيفاء بعيون كلها حزن..استغربت هيفاء نظرات العنود..
هيفاء: العنود شفيك ياعمري عسى ماشر؟
العنود وهي تأوه: مادري ياهيفاء احس بضيقة..احس اني مختنقه وابغى اتنفس..وفوق كل هذا احس بحزن فظيع..
هيفاء بلطف:طيب ليه تحسين كذا؟
العنود وكأنها طفلة صغيرة لاول مرة ماتعرف ايش تسوي:مـــاعرف ياهيفاء..
هيفاء ابتسمت لها وحبت تخفف عليها فحبت تعزمها على قهوتها المفضلة..
هيفاء:طيــــب ايش رايك اني انا عازمتك على قهوة الشكولات بار..
العنود:والله مالي خلق الطلعه اليوم ياهيفاء..
هيفاء وهي تجرها عشان تروح تبدل:يله قومي بتروحين معي غصبن عليك فاهمة..
العنود:طيب امرنا لله.


لما خلصوا البنات راحوا بعد كذا لسلفردج عشان يتغدون ويتسوقون شوية اغراض للجامعه وهم طالعين للطابق الثالث العنود شافت فواز نازل من الطابق الثالث.. فواز التفت وشاف العنود وماقدر يشيل عينه عنها..وهي ماقدرت تشيل عينها منه حست انه في شي يجذبها نحوه بس فواز كسر هالسحر لما سفهلها بكل برود..
كمل طريقه لغاية ماغاب عن الانظار والعنود ماقدرت تركز وهي تتسوق وهيفاء تسألها كل شوي والعنود مو معاها بالمره..
طلعوا من المجمع متجهين للشقة مشي ومروا على قهوة جوري ووقفت العنود عندها وهي تطالع اللي داخل من برا هيفاء التفتت عليها:وش عندك وقفتي؟
العنود وبأبتسامة خبث:فيني فضول ابي اعرف ايش داخل؟
هيفاء بس حمد وفهد محذرينا ان احنا ماندخل هالقهوة؟
العنود:طيب وهم ايش يدريهم.
هيفاء بخوف:لا ياختي انتي ادخلي بروحك انا مب داخله.
العنود وهي تجرها:يلا عاد لا تسيرين سخيفه بنطلب قهوة تيك اواي..
هيفاء بعناد:انا مب متحركه من مكاني انتي اللي روحي وطلبي..
العنود استسلمت والتفتت على القهوة ودخلت ولما دخلت تندمت انها دخلت كانت مليانه شباب خليجين ولما شافوها الكل سكت وقعد يطالعها بخبث وبعضهم يضحك ويقمز لرفيقة..العنود كانت مرة خايفة..والله اني حمارة انا ايش اللي خلاني ادخل فقامت كملت طريقها للكاونتر وهي تسحب رجولها سحب من الخوف،ولما وصلت للكاونتر عشان تتطلب الاواحد جا ووقف بجمبها وشوي بيلصق بيها فتحركت بعيد عنه الا واحد ثاني جا ووقف من الصوب الثاني يسد عليها الطريق هنا العنود بجد ارتعبت..
الجرسون:شو بدك تطلبي مدموزيل؟
العنود وبصوت خافت:لا انا خلاص مابي شي..
التفتت تبي تطلع الا واحد واقف بطريقها :وش جاب القمر هنا؟
العنود وهي ترتجف:ممكن لو..سمحت تخليني امر؟
الرجال بابتسامه لئيمة: واذا ماخليتك تمرين؟
الا صوت اجش يتكلم بكل برود:اذا ماخليتها تمر راح تشوف شي بعمرك ماشفته.
التفتت العنود للرجال اللي تكلم وطلع انه فواز .
الرجال التفت على فواز وهو معصب: يعني ايش بتسوي؟
فواز قرب من الرجال بحيث بين طوله وعرضه عند الرجال اللي تراجع وهو رافع ايده..فواز بروحها نظرته تهز الجبل من مكانه التفت عليها وهو يكلمها ببرود: يله خل نطلع..
العنود هزت راسها وطلعت معه ولما اطلعوا هيفاء على طول لمتها من الخوف اللي حست فيه لما شافت الشباب يحوطونها فلما شافت فواز مار ترجته عشان يطلعها من هناك.
العنود لما هدتها هيفاء رفعت عينها لفواز اللي كان معصب:فـــواز.
فواز انتفض والتفت عليها هذي أول مرة يسمعها وهي تنطق باسمه
العنود:مشكور وماقصرت..
فواز مارد عيها بس قعد يناظرها بنظرات غريبة
هيفاء:مشكور ياخوي..
فواز التفت على العنود:ممكن اسألك انتي ايش كنتي تسوين؟
العنود نزلت راسه وهي منحرجة:بس فيني فضول ودخلت..
هيفاء شافت تاكسي جاي فراحت تركض تبي توقفه
فواز بصوت منخفض عشان هيفاء ماتسمعهم:تدرين لو صار لك شي ايش بيصير لي..
العنود رفعت راسها وهي تطالعه بأستغراب،وكان يطالعها بنظرات حنونه ،جات هيفاء ومسكت العنود عشان يروحون للتاكسي العنود التفت قبل ماتركب التاكسي على فواز وقلبها مثل العصفور المحبوس بقفص ويحاول يطلع وحست ان العنود القديمة خلاص راحت وماعاد ترجع..فواز قعد يراقبهم لين ماغابوا..مستغرب من المشاعر اللي يحس فيها حس انه جزء منه راح معها وماراح يرجع الا برجعتها..

**************
وهي قاعده في مكانها المفضل وتسمع حق راشد الماجد "علمني" وتغني معاه وحاسه نفسها بتطير من الفرحه
علمني شلون انساك وانام
وانا اللي لك صاجي ايام وايام
....
علمني شلون انساك وانام
وانا اللي لك صاحي ايام وايام
....
شاغلني في بالي شوقك ولا يروح
صاحي انا ونايم مايروح مايروح

سكرت الووكمان ونزلت تحت ولما دخلت الصاله شافت العيله كلها مجتمعين حمد وفهد ومحمد معاهم يلعبون وهيفاء تكلم وحده من ربعها وامها وام فهد قاعدين يتقهون مع خالها وابوها ،حست ان اليوم مختلف بالمره راحت وقعدت بجمب امها..اللي اول ماشافتها:هلا بعمري ..زين انك فكرتي تنزلين وتشوفين امك وتونسينها بشوفتك..
العنود وهي تضحك:هههههههه..يابعد عمري يايمه..والله كنت تعبانه شوي ولما حسيت نفسي احسن قلت ليه ماروح واشوف امي وابوي واقعد معهم..
ابوها وهو يضمها لصدره:انا ايش اللي مخليني اصدق خرابيطك الا هالكلام الحلو..
ام فهد تطالعهم: الله يخليها لكم ان شالله ..والله وعرفتوا تربون يام حمد..
التفت على فهد اللي ماكان معهم بالمرة وشافته يلعب مع حمد ومحمد .
قامت هيفاء وراحت عند ابوها:يبببببه عندي طلب صغينون ياريت تلبيه لي.
ابوها وهو يضحك على اسلوبها:هههههههه..امري انا كم هيفاء عندي؟
فهد التفت :ولا وحده.
هيفاء وهي تطالعه بنص عيون:هههه سخيييييييف..ردت التفتت لابوها:يبه بغيتك تودينا للملاهي .
العنود نقزت وهي تصفق هي ومها:ايييييييييييييييه
ابو فهد :خلاص ولا يهمكم ..يله روحوا تزهبوا وان شالله بكرة من الصبح بنمشي..
حمد:عاد اي ملاهي ياخال.؟
ابو فهد:بنروح لبرايتون ..
عقب ماتفرق الجميع والكل راح لغرفته عشان يرتاح ام فهد حبت تفتح موضوع من زمان وهو بخاطرها مع ابوفهد وحست ان الحين اهو الوقت المناسب.
ام فهد:اقول يابو فهد..
ابوفهد: قولي..
ام فهد:وش رايك بالعنود بنت اختك..
ابو فهد:ونعم التربية..جمال واخلاق وتربية..
ام فهد: ايه والله..لاني بصراحه بغيتها لولدنا فهد..
ابو فهد وهو فرحان:والله وعرفتي تختارين وين بنلاقي احسن منها وزود على انها بنت اختي.
ام فهد:خلاص انا بروح الحين اكلم فهد واشوف وش رايه.
طلعت ام فهد ورقت فوق رايحة لغرفة حمد ولما طقت الباب فتحلها الباب فهد:هلا يمه..
ام فهد:هلا يمه..حمد موجود؟
فهد:لا مو موجود طلع.
ام فهد:زين عشان بغيت اكلمك في موضوع.
فهد استغرب هذي اول مرة امه كلمه بهالطريقة لا اكيد السالفه كايدة.
لما جلسوا على السريرام فهد اهي اللي تكلمت:فهد انت تدري اني انطر اليوم اللي اشوفك فيه معرس وعندك اولاد..وانت يابعد عمري خلاص ماعاد بقى عليك بالجامعه الا سنه وتخلص..
فهد توتر:فاهم عليك يايمه..
ام فهد:وانا حصلت البنت اللي تليق لك وبتسعدك.
فهد:..................
ام فهد: ايش رايك بالعنود بنت عمتك؟
فهد هنا اندهش:العنود..
ام فهد: ايه العنود.
فهد:والله مادري يايمه ..لاني ماقد فكرت فيها اكثر من كونها اختي..
ام فهد:انت فكر في الموضوع ورد لي خبر..لانك ماراح تلقى احسن منها.
فهد...................
ام فهد:يله تصبح على خير..
فهد:وانتي من اهله يالغالية.
اول ماطلعت امه فهد قط نفسه على السرير وهو يفكر وش هالورطة انا عمري مافكرت فيها اكثر من اخت بس انا لازم انظرلها اللحين بمنظور مختلف البنت مو قاصرها شي الا بالعكس تقول للقمر قوم واقعد مكانك..قام وهو حاس بضيقة فلبس جاكيته ولبس كاب راضة وطلع رايح للقهوة وهو في الطريق دق على فواز.
فواز:هلا ابو عبدالعزيز..
فهد:هلا فواز..اسمع تعال للريشو انا ناطرك..
فواز حس انه في شي:صار دقايق واكون عندك.
فواز سكر من فهد وهو مستغرب وش عنده فهد طالبه هالحزه فقام يحث الخطى للريشو..
فهد شاف فواز وهو يعبر الشارع باتجاهه فواز اول ماوصل قعد بجنمب فهد وطلبوا كابتشينو وكان الجو برا برد ومطر،نفض فواز الجاكيت وعلقه على الكرسي .
فواز:خيـــر فهد فيك شي؟
فهد: لا والله مافيني شي بس بغيت اشاورك في موضوع.
فواز وهو مغضن جبينه:آمر يابو عبدالعزيز.
فهد: الوالدة تبي تخطبلي وانا بيني وبينك محتار.
فواز وهو يضحك:هههههههههه ..اتاري الاخ بيخطب وانا قلت اكيد السالفه فيها شي كايد.
فهد :لا والله بس المشكلة ان البنت انا عادها مثل اختي واذا كنت باخذها لازم ابتدي انظر لها من منظار ثاني.
فواز وهو يبتسم :ومن هذي اللي بتاخذك؟
فهد: العنود بنت عمتي...
……..
ياتـــــرى ايش بتكون ردة فعل فواز لما عرف ؟
والعنود ايش بيكون ردها للخطبة؟
وهيفاء في احداث كثيرة بأنتظارها..

----------


## الاميرات

ياربي شو هل القصة الحلوة و احداث حلوة بس و الله حرام هلعيوز شو يه على بالها تخطب ولدها حق عهود والله عييايز مشاكل يلا حبيبتي شدي الهمه كملي بسرعه

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجــــ السابع ـــزء
فواز حس وكأنه حد صفعه صفعه مؤلمة وحاس ان اللي سمعه مو صحيح فكرر سؤاله على فهد:انت مين بتخطب؟
فهد وهو مو حاس ايش يسوي بفواز:قلتلك بخطب العنود بنت عمتي..بس انت ايش رايك؟
فواز ويحس انه قلبه يوجعه ومايقدر يتنفس:الشور شورك...
فهد:الحين انا متصلك وعازمك عشان اسمع شورك مو شوري انا؟
فوازمعد قدر يتحمل القعده فقام خذا الجاكيت وطلع من الكافية حتى قبل لا يلبس الجاكيت فهد استغرب هالحركة من فواز قعد يناديه وفواز مارد عليه وكمل طريقة.
فواز حس انه لازم يطلع والا بيرتكب شي بيندم عليه فواز واهو ستند على الحائط وماسك على قلبه..ياربي ليه ..ليه ياربي العنود بالذات.ليه علقت قلبي فيها 
ليييييييييييييه..

*************

صوت الباب ينطق فقامت هيفاء نطت وافتحت الباب الا حصلت ام حمد واقفة عند الباب تبتسم:هلا هيفاء..وين العنود؟
هيفاء:العنود بالحمام..ليه ؟
ام حمد:لا بغيتها في سالفه..
هيفاء وهي تمازحها:يعني اطرد نفسي واسيبكو لحالكو..
ام حمد:ههههههههه..زين فهمتيها..
هيفاء:افا ياعمتي افا طردة يعني..
ام حمد:ماعاش من يطردك يابنت اخوي..
هيفاء توها بتكلم الا العنود طالعه من الحمام فقامت لمت حالها وطلعت وتركتهم لحالهم.
ام حمد جلست على السرير وهي تربت المكان عشان تجلس العنود .
ام حمد وهي تسح على شعر بنتها الحريري:العنود يمة تدرين انك كبرتي وصرتي عروس والف من يتمناك..
العنود بابتسامة:يمه ادري بهالكلام كله ممكن تعطيني الزبدة..انا ايش سويت؟
ام حمد وهي فرحانه: خالك يبيك لولده فهد ..ايش رايك؟
العنود هنا اتغير وجهها ن الابتسا مه الى الصدمة من اللي سمعته
العنود وقفت بسرعة:يمه انتي ايش تقولين؟
ام حمد وهي مستغربة ردة فعل بنتها:العنود شفيك كنه مو عاجبك الموضوع.
العنود وهي ترجى امها: لا يايمه انا اقلت شي بس فهد انا عادته مثل اخوي يايمه وماقدر اتزوجه.
ام حمد:طيب انتي لا تقولين شي اللحين انا بعطيك مهلة لمدة اسبوع فكري فيها وردي لي خبر وبعدين فهد الف ن يتمناه لا تنسين هالشي..
امها اول ماطلعت العنود قطت نفسها على السرير وقعدت تصيح ياربي انا ليه حظي كذا يعني اللحين يوم بدا قلبي يتعلق بفواز يصير هالشي شوي الا هيفاء داخلة الغرفة.
هيفاء:وووووووه..الجو برا مطر وبررررد مره.
لما شافت العنود تصيح انصدمت من شكلها قعدت على السرير تهزها:العنود شفيك امك ايش قالتلك....العنود ردي علي..
العنود وهي تصرخ: مافيني شي ..
هيفاء بعناد:لا فيك شي ..قوليلي.
العنود:مافيني شي خليني بحالي ..ارجوك ياهيفاء..
هيفاء استسلمت:طيب راح اخليك لحالك لكنك بتعلميني ايش فيك لما تهدين..
اول ماطلعت هيفاء قامت العنود واجلست عند الشباك وهي حاطه جبهتها على الزجاج وتراقب المطر عبر دموعها المتساقطة..
(ياربي تستجيب لدعائي وترشدني لطريق الصواب)
اللي ماكانت منتبهتله العنود ان في واحد واقف تحت المطر يراقبها ..فواز كان يتعذب وهو يشوفها بهالمنظر كانت تبكي ومبين على وجهها..كان هذي اول مرة يشوف شعرها وماتوقعه بهالروعه كان مسترسل على كتفها مثل الحرير..تنهد بيأس لأنها مستحيل في يوم من الايام بتكون له ،بروحها ماتحبه ولا تطيقه..وبعدين هي مصيرها مع فهد..هو اللي يستحقها..نظر لها نظرة اخيرة ورفع ياقة الجاكيت وكمل طريقة لشقته..

*************

ثاني يوم الكل كان مستعد للرحلة للملاهي اللي هي (برايتون) وكانت هيفاء لابسة بنطلون جيشي وفوقه فستان زيتي وايشارب يناسب معاه اما بالنسبة للعنود اللي بالمرة ماكان لها نفس تروح للرحلة فلبست جاكيت اوف وايت موديل عسكري وتحته بنطلون جينز اسود وطبعاً كانت لابسة نظارة سوداء تخفي الظلال السوداء اللي تحت عيونها من قلة النوم،هيفاء كانت مرة مو مرتاحة من حالة العنود النفسية والتفتت على فهد أخوها اللي هو الثاني اليوم ماكان طبيعي كان طول الرحلة ساكت ومايتكلم الا لما احد يكلمه.
لما وصلوا الملاهي كانوا الكل مجتمعين عند البوابة يتناقشون وين يتلاقون لما يخلصون..الا واحد جاي من بعيد وكان لابس كاب رياضي ونظارات شمسية مخفية عيونه،بس العنود على طول عرفته حتى دقات قلبها تسارعت بشوفته..فواز اول ماوصل قاعد يكلم فهد وعينه مافارقت العنود وحمد ربه انه لابس نظرة عشان يشوفها من غير ماتحس فيه.
فهد:اهلااااااااااا..زين انك جيت ياخي كنت معند انك ماتجي..
فواز وهو يضحك:ههههههه ...والله قلت لنفسي بدال ماقعد بالشقة مقابل الجدران اروح واشوف احبابي احسن.
هو أول ماقال كلمة احبابي التفت على العنود وكأنه يقصدها بهالكلام العنود ارتجفت ولما التفتت عليه شافته يطالعها وهو يبتسم لها بسخرية حست ان اللون الاحمر طغا على وجهها كله من الحرج،الكل افترق وراح في طريقة.

لما قعدوا النسوان مع ابو فهد وابو حمد الاتلفون ام فهد يرن طلعت التليفون من غير ماشوف الرقم.
ام فهد:السلام عليكم؟
:هلا والله بهالصوت ..
ام فهد مستغربة:نعم اخوي بغيت شي..
:حبيت اقولك اني احبك ومشتاقلك حيييييل.
ام فهد عصبت:ماتستحي على وجهك ياولد.
تركي: هههههههه خالتي هدي اعصابك شفيك ماعرفتيني؟
ام فهد بابتسامة:هلا والله بالغالي ولد الغالية..
تركي بابتسامة:تسلمين ياخالتي..شلونك انتي انشالله بخير؟
ام فهد:بخير بسماع صوتك ياعمري..
تركي:اجل انا متصل بس ابي ابلغك اني بمرعليكم واشوفكم.
ام فهد بعبوس:والله فديتك احنا مو بالبيت اللحين ..بس مو مشكلة مر علينا الساعه خمس وتحصلنا ان شالله.
تركي :تم خلاص الساعه خمس انا عندكم ..يالله تامرين بشي؟
ام فهد:مابي الا سلامتك ياعمري..
تركي:يالله فمان الله.
ام فهد:بوداعة الله فديتك.
ابو فهد اول ماسكرت سألها مين المتصل وقالت له ان هذا تركي وانه متصل بس عشان يمر ويسلم.
ابو فهد:انا من شفتك مستانسة..عرفت انه واحد من عيال اختك؟
ام فهد:احبهم يابعد عمري.بس تركي غير من يوم كان صغير وهو الغالي عندي.


العنود وهيفاء كانوا توهم طالعين من لعبة قطار الموت والعنود كانت دايخة وتحس ان كبدها تقلب عليها فقامت واستندت على الشجرة وهي تأشر على هيفاء:خلاص ياهيفاء يكفي لعب والله احس نفسي تعبانه...
هيفاء وعيونها تبرق اثاره:اي خلاص انتي الثانية لسه في العاب مالعبناها..يالله قومي.
العنود وهي تجلس على الارض:لا روحي بروحك انا بريح والحق عليك بعدين.
هيفاء:شلون يعني العب بروحي..
العنود التفتت شافت مها جاية باتجاهم:مهااااااااااااا تعالي ..
لما وصلت مها:خيرررر؟
العنود:روحي العبي مع اختك مع عندها احد تلعب معاه.
مها :وانتي وين رحتي؟
العنود وهي تسند راسها للشجرة:انا تعباااااااااااااااانه وماقدر العب..
هيفاء طالعتها بنظرة استسلام بعدها مسكت مها وراحوا يكملون لعبهم.

*************

فواز كان رايح يشتري مويه من الكافتيريا لما لمح العنود وهي مستندة على الشجرة ومغمضة عينها تلفت حوله وراح لمكان ماهي قاعده،فواز وقف فوق راسها وهو يطالعها بابتسامة،العنود حست انه فيه احد يراقبها فحسبتها هيفاء فمنغير ماتبطل عينها:هيووووف خلصنا انا قلت ماراح العب تعبانه ومو رايقتلك..
فواز وبصوت ناعم:سلامتك من كل شر..
العنود افتحت عيونها من الصدمة:فوووووواز..
فواز:وش عندك قاعده هنا لحالك ؟
العنود وهي مرتبكة:لا..بس..تعبت شوي فقلت اريح.
فواز وهو يتفرس فيها: نسيت اباركلك.
العنود بأستغراب: تباركلي..على ايش؟
فواز ببرود:على الخطبة.
العنود منصدمة:انت دريت ..لكن وش اللي عرفك؟
فواز:فــــهد..
العنود ببرود: خل في بالك ان انا لسه مارديت على فهد..
فواز حس براحه لما سمع كلامها وحاول انه يخفي هالشي: ليــــه؟
العنود:اعتقد ان هالشي مايخصك.
فواز بغضب:واذا خليته يخصني ..وش بتسوين..
العنود:لااااااا انت شكلك منت بصاحي..
فواز بجدية:واذا قلتلك اني فرحان انك مارديتي عليه واني ابي اخطبك..
فواز مايعرف شلون هالكلام طلع منه بس حس انه لازم يقولها هالكلام.
العنود من كثر ماكان قلبها يدق بسرعه حست انه فواز يسمعه: تبي... تخطبني...؟
فواز:ايه ..لاني حبيتك من اول ماشفتك..ولاقدرت اشيلك من راسي حاولت لكن ماقدرت ويوم قالي فهد انه خطبك حسيت اني ابي اقتل فهد لانه فكر ياخذك مني..فانا ابي منك رد يالعنود ..
العنود وقفت وهي ماعد تحس برجولها :الرجال المحترم يروح ويخطب البنت من اهلها مو منها..
فواز:بس بغيت رايك انتي بالاول..
العنود ماقدرت تقول شي فهزت بكتوفها وكأنها ماتعرف ايش اهو ردها وركضت بعيد عنه وراحت لمكان ماكانت امها قاعدة وقعدت بجمبها وهي تحاول تهدي دقات قلبها المجنونه.
فواز اتخذ قرار وهو انه يروح ويخطبها من ابوها رسمي بس انه كان متردد بسبب صداقته لفهد..لكنه خلاص قرر انه بياخذ العنود حتى ولو حطم هذا صداقته بفهد لان العنود له وماراح تكون لغيرة.

************
كانت الساعه 4:30 فقام تركي ولبس له جاكيت جلد بني ومن تحته بلوزه بيج ولبس معاها بنطلون كاكي اللون ،خذا مفاتيح سيارته وطلع من الشقة وهو مايبي يتأخر على الموعد اللي حدده مع عمته بس الحقيقة انه يبي يشوف ردة فعل هيفاء لما تشوفه.
دقايق الا هو واصل لمقصده نزل من السيارة وراح رقى الدرج لغاية ماوصل للشقة ،رن الجرس وهو ينتظر.
في نفس الوقت كانت هيفاء توها نازلة من الطابق الثاني لما سمعت الجرس يرن فصرخت للبيت:حــــــــــــــد عند البـــــاب..
فهد اللي كان منسدح على كنبة الصالة:وجـــــــــع انتي وصراخك يعني ماتقدرين تبطلينه..
تركي كان خلال نقاشهم يرن الجرس اللي تنرفز هيفاء لبست شيلتها وهي تصرخ متجه للباب تفتحه:انزين... انزين... حشــــا حرقت الجرس...
تركي يسمع اللي تقوله من وراء الباب وهو يضحك عليها..
افتحت الباب وهي معصبة:نـــــــعم؟
لما شافته بققة عيونها من الصدمة:انـــــــت!!!
تركي بأبتسامة سخريه: ايه أنــــــا..
هيفاء بغرور بتكبر:خيـر نعم وش تبي.؟
تركي بسخرية: بغيت الوالدة.
هيفاء بغضب:بعد ولك وجه تسأل على امي..شوف احسلك تروح قبل لاا تصل على الشرطة فاهم؟
صكت الباب بوجهه ولا عطته فرصة يتكلم..
اول مادخلت الصاله فهد يسألها:مين كان على الباب؟
هيفاءبتوتر:لا مافي حد واحد مغلط يبي الشقه اللي قربنا..
هيفء في قلبهاتقول يارب غروره يخليه متحمل الاهانه ويروح هيفاء كان قلبه يدق بسرعه مثل الطبول خافت انه احد يسمعه من كثرمايضرب وش يبي اكيد يبي يعلم اهلهاباللي سوته.. الا الجرس يرن ثاني مرة فهد قام من مكانه بيروح يشوف مين وهيفاءو قفت في طريقه.. فهديطالعها مستغربوش فيها اخته استخفت.. هيفاء:على وين
فهد يطالعها بحمق:وش فيك هيفاء بروح اشوف اللي عند الباب..
هيفاءبدهشه:لا مب لازم واحد مزعج يدورشقة رفيقه..
فهد:انزين ضروري احد يفهمه..ويقوله..
والجرس ظل يرن وهيفاءتحس انه حياتها معدوده كل ماتعدي دقيقه تمنى انه
اللي يصير حلم مو حقيقه..فهد يمشي رايح للباب وهيفاء تعترض طريقه تحاول تاخره بس المحتوم صار وفتح فهد الباب حطت هيفاء يدها على وجهها ماتبي تشوف فتح فهدالباب وشاف انه تركي قعد يسلم عليه ويرحب فيه هيفاءكانت تسمعهم رفعت راسها من الدهشة..
فهد:هلا والله تصدق نسيت منك ..
تركي:انا قلت كذا لاني معد سمعت منك شي..بعدين وش السالفه ساعه تردون على
الباب
فهدبضحكه:هذه الله يسلمك اختي هيفاء تقول لاترد اكيد واحد مغلط بالشقه
وتحاول تخليني ماافتح..
هيفاء خافت من يوم عرفت انه صديق فهد اكيد ماراح يخش عليه ..هذه الاشكال
ماينوثق فيها ذمتهم واسعه..لازم تدخل قبل مايقول حق اخوها وتطلع كلمة الحق من نصيبه ..هيفاء دخلت في نصف المناقشه بينهم ووقفت قدام اخوها..واخوها يطالعها بدهشه..
هيفاء تطالع اخوها: فهد لاتسمع كلامه ترى هذا واحد كذاب..يتبلى على..
فهد حواجبه مرفوعه:هيفاء وش فيك على الرجل ماسوى شئ..؟
تركي يطالع هيفاء بسخريه وعلى فمه نصف ابتسامه..يطالعها كان يسخر من تصرفها..
هيفاءترتجف:انت ماتعرفه هذا واحد نصاب ..يبي يستغلني..على حسابك ارجوك لاتصدقه..
فهديطالع تركي:وش السالفه يارجل قولي عسى ماشر..
هيفاء كانت تبي تكلم بس تركي قاطعها:اختك هذه فتحت الباب..حسيت اني مغلط
بالشقه لاني ماتوقعتها تفتح الباب رحت مرتين ورديت مره ثانيه وهي على بالها اني اتحرش فيها..
هيفاء تطالع المجهول وعيونها بتطلع من هول الدهشه وش يقول هذا ..وش يقصد بالكلام اللي يألفه..ليش حاول ينقذ ماء وجهها القصه فيها علامة استفهام..ماتعرفها
فهديضحك:هههههه هيفاء سريعة الانفعال بسرعه تزعل تعال حياك الله ..
هيفاء مسكته من يده وهمست:وين دخله ..تدخل رجل غريب بيت كله حريم..
فهدبهمس:وش فيك انت هذا ..تركي ولد خالتي جاى يسلم على امي ..
هيفاء حست قلبها طاح في بطنها تحس بطنين باذنها ..قلبها يرقع مثل البرق
وقفت عيون هيفاء على تركي كان يطالعها بهدوء يلاحق تعابير وجهها استردت
كل الذكريات اللي صارت معه وحست بالاحراج من اسلوبها معه كانت دايما تحس
انها تعرفه وطلع الخيال واقع كانت طول المده تفكر في المجهول اللي خذا تفكيرها
معه وتحس بالذنب انها نست انها مخطوبه و قلبها ملك لخطيبها ..
هيفاء تئتئ ماقالت كلمه واحده مفهومه على بعضها
فهد دزها من كتفها:روحي داخل ونادي امي ولا تطلعين..
رقت هيفاء الدرج ولقت امها وام حمدفي الصاله الشمسيه بسولفون ويضحكون
كان وجهها لونه مخطوف من الصدمه كانت تحس بالحزن لان المجهول اللي كان
سبب سهرها..كان سبب مخاوفها السنين اللي فاتت والجروح اللي ماندملت..
ام فهد وحواجبها معقوده:يما هيفاء وش فيك وجهك اصفر..؟
هيفاء رفعت راسها:هلا يما ..لا مافيني شئ ..بس مانمت امس..
امها بحيره:لا وجهك شكله كانك شايف جني بسم الله علينا..
وقفت امها ومسكتها من كتوفها وهيفاء كانت منزله راسها ماتبي امها تشوف
الخوف اللي بعينها ..
ام حمدبابتسامه:مافيها شئ بس دلع بنات ياام فهد..
هيفاء تصنع الضحكه :أي يما على فكره ترى فهد يبيك تنزلين تحت عشان
تركي جاي يسلم عليك ..
ام فهدبشك:لا تضيعين السالفه ياهيفاء انا اعرفك زين ..انا بنزل تحت وبرد
وبتقولي لي كل شئ..
راحت امها وخلتهم وام حمد تطالعم باستغراب مش عارفه السالفه..
ام فهددخلت الصاله وبوجها ابتسامة كان تركي وفهد يسولفون ومندمجين بالسالفة يوم شاف تركي خالته فز من مكانه فاتح ذراعيه .
تركي:هلا والله بالغالية..
ام فهد بتأثر:يامرحبا والله بولدي..
ضمته وهي مشتاقه له حيل ،وقرصته في ايده وهي تعاتبه:اعنبوه يالقاطع ولا كن عندك خالة ,,ولا اشوفك الا بالمناسبات..
وتركي يتصنع الالم:السموحه ياخالتي ..والله اشغال..
فهد يطالعهم ويضحك، التفت تركي عليه:اقول انطم مع وجهك..
فهد راح يضم امه وكأنه طفل صغير:شفتي يمه وش يقولي..
ام فهد تضحك على حركاتهم،تركي:بسك حركات يادلوع ماما وخلك رجال..
فهد فز بصدره:يعني كل هذا ومو مالي عينك..
تركي يهز راسه وهو يضحك والتفت على خالته:الا اقول خالتي.
ام فهد:قول يمه..
تركي:وش عندكم ساكنين عند ابو فهد..
ام فهد: ليه انت مادريت؟
تركي وهومقطب جبينه:لا والله مادريت..
ام فهد:البولنديين اللي كانوا ماجرين شقتنا سرقوا المفاتيح وسافروا..
تركي:لا ..لا..
فهد:والله هذا اللي صار فقام ابو حمد الله يطولنا بعمره حلف الا ونسكن معه بالشقة..
تركي وهو يهز راسه:لا هالشي مايجوز..انتي ياخالتي بتجون تسكون بشقتي.
ام فهد:لكن ياتركي مانقدر وابو حمد ايش بقوله وانت بعدين وين بتروح.
تركي:انا شقتي دورين وانا استخدم الغرفة اللي بالدور الارضي وانتو الدور الثاني كله يصير لكم..اما بالنسبة لابو حمد فخليه علي انا..

يـــــــاترى هل بتوافق عيلة ابوفهد على عرض تركي؟
واذا وافقت ايش بتكون ردة فعل هيفاء؟
والعنود وفواز ايش آخرتها؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجــــــ الثامن ـــزء
كانت ام فهد تفكر في راي ابو فهد في انتقالهم لشقة تركي ماظنتي بيسمح
ابوفهد كرامته ماترضى ..وخصوصا لشقة ولد اختها بعدين هو يفضل انه يسكن
في شقة اخته ونسيبه على شقة تركي ..حتى هي قلبها مايطاوعها تخلي رفقه
ام حمد وجلستها اللي توسع الصدر وتقعد في شقة لحالها مع عيالها بعد ماتعودت
علىشملهم..بس رجعت تفكر في المحور الاساسي خطبة فهد للعنود اذا وافقت العنود
من الغلط انهم مخطوبين ويعيشون مع بعض ..لازم تبعد فهد عنها عشان يفكر فيها
بطريقه ثانيه وتنقطع منه مشاعرالاخوه ..ام فهد كانت سرحانه ماكانت تحس بالعيون اللي تطالعها..
تركي بهدوء:هاا وش قلتي خالتي ..موافقه؟
ام فهدانتبهت من سرحانها:والله ياولدي الشور شور ابوفهد مب شوري..
انا باخذ رايه الليله وان شاء الله يوافق..
تركي وقف:خلاص على خير قولوا لي رايكم بكره ..عن اذنكم انا استئذن الحين
ام فهد:على وين توني ماشبعت منك ..
تركي ابتسم:ايش اسوي ياخالتي وراي اشغال ..مع ان الجلسه معك ماتنمل..
تركي حط ذراعه على كتف خالته ومشى معها للباب وفهد وراهم..
ام فهد تطالعه بنص عين:اي اكذب علي بلسانك الحلو ..انا مب ذابحني الا
هاللسان..
تركي يضحك:ههههههههه الله يهداك ياالغاليه هو فيها شك اني احبك.
فهدبخبث:اي اشغال..ماحد يلعب على امي ..الوالده فطينه تفهمها وهي طايره
اسالني انا..
تركي:لا انت حاله خاصه ماعندك اسلوب ولا السان ينقط عسل..تعلم من الخبير
اللي قدامك..
فهداللي كان يبتسم عبس:انت يا لزقة عنزروت فارق وورنا عرض اكتافك..
ترى الباب يوسع جمل..
ام فهد التفت عليه مندهشه: ماانت بصاحي تطرد ولد خالتك..
تركي يطالع فهدويحره:اتركيه ياخالتي منك هالا شكال ماتنعطى وجه دخليه مدرسه
خاصه يعلمونه الادب..
فهد بقق عيونه كان بيردعليه بس تركي قاطعه..
تركي حب راس خالته:يالله مع السلامه خالتي اشوفك على خير..
ام فهد بحنان:الله يسلمك ياولدي ..الله الله بالطريق لاحد يسرع..
تركي ابتسم:ان شاء الله ..لاتنسين تردين لي خبر بكره..
ام فهد هزت راسها..راح تركي وفهد كان مستند على الباب بكتفه و يطالع تركي بحمق..
فهد وهو يسكر الباب:عاجبك اللي سواه ..اشوفك لسانك علي انا بس..
ام فهد تضحك:ههههههه وش سوى..المسكين قعد يمزح معك ماتقبل المزاح..
فهد يهز راسه:لامزاحه ثقيل يبط الكبد..واللي قاهرني انك وقفت بصفه اجل انا من ولده..
ام فهد حطت يدها على خده:كلكم عيالي ..يحليك يافهيدان تغار على امك ..
فهد وهو يضحك:والله كيفي اغار على امي حلالي ..
في هاللحظه كانت في الطابق الاول وتحديدا في غرفة البنات هيفاء متغطيه في الفراش ترتجف راسها كان بينفجر من التساؤلات ليش سوى تركي فيها كذا
ليش ادعى انه سواق ..ليش تستر عليها وكان اسلوبه مش اسلوب محترم
مع خطيبة اخوه..ليش ليش ؟هيفاء غطت راسها باللحاف ودموعها تجمعت
بين عيونها تهدد بالسقوط اكيد كان قصده انه يذلني ويستفرد بي لحالي عشان
يكمل اللي سواه فيني من سنين ..مرت قشعريره علىجسمها لما رجعت لهاذكرى الحادثه اللي صارت لها رجع قلبها قلب البنت الصغيره اللي تحولت مخاوفها الى
صديق رافقها طول هالسنين اللي فاتت والحين لما نستها رجعت مره ثانيه وصفعتها في وجهها ومن نفس الفاعل..انفتح الباب ودخلت العنود وعلى وجهها ابتسامه
راحت وقعدت عند التسريحه تمشط شعرها ..
العنود:يلا هيوف برزي حالك بنطلع نتمشى ولد خالتك اخيرا طلع..
هيفاء:…………….
العنود:وش فيك ماتردين على ..ترى اذا تاخرت بروح واخليك..
هيفاء كانت متمسكه باللحاف بقوه وتطالع الارض سرحانه ..العنود تطالع هيفاء مستغربه كانت مستغرقه تفكر ولا انتبهت لها ..الله يستر لا يكون السالفه لها دخل
بتركي..فال السوء مايجي والا يجيب المشاكل معه..قعدت تطالع بنت خالها وهي كاسره خاطرها..
العنود قامت وقعدت على السرير جنب هيفاء ومسكت يدها لقت يدها بارده ترتجف
العنود تروعت ..رفعت هيفاء عيونها تطالعها وفي عينها مثل نظره العصفور اللي
منكسر جناحه ومابيده حيله كان فمها يرتجف وفجأه انهارت تبكي وطاحت في حظن العنود تبكي كتوفها تهتزوهي تشهق من الصياح العنود انصدمت بس ماكان بايدها الا
انها تجاريها ساكته لين تفرغ اللي في خاطرها ..لما هدت انفاسها ونوباتها خفت
رفعت العنود راسها حطت يدها على وجه هيفاء
العنود بتفكير:هيفاء وش فيك الله يهداك تبكين نوريني..
هيفاء نزلت راسها والدموع تنزل منها بصمت..
العنود ترجاها:الله يخليك ياهيفاء قولي لي انا العنود ليش خايفه..
هيفاء صدت ماتبي ترد عليها ..
العنود:اذا ماقلتي لي الحين بروح اقول حق امك وتصرف معك..
بس هيفاء ما حركت ساكن وشعرها كان مغطي وجهها
بعد صمت دام دقيقتين هيفاء:مااحد يالعنود يقدر يفهمني..
العنود ارتاحت:جربيني وماانتي خسرانه شئ..
هيفاءتنهدت:تذكرين يوم رجعت من السينما مع فهد لاني كنت تعبانه ..
العنود:اي اذكر ساعتها كنتي جايه من الصيدليه وكنت متضايقه..
هيفاء كانت تبلع بصعوبه:يوم رحت الصيدليه صار شئ خطيرماعلمت حد عنه ..
العنودوهي خايفه من اللي راح تسمعه:وش صار..؟
هيفاء بتفكيرراحت تسرد لها كل اللي صار والعنود تسمعها وهي منصدمه من اللي تسمعه ..معقوله كل هذا يصير حق هيفاء ولا قالت لها ..ياحياتي ياهيفاء صدق انك عانيت ولا حد حس فيك يالله وش هالبلوه اللي طاحت على راسك قررت العنود تساعد
هيفاء وتخفف عليها..
العنود وهي محتاره:انزين وش اللي ذكرك باللي صار هذا كله اليوم..؟
هيفاء وجهها تألم:لان الرجل الغريب جاءاليوم الشقه ..
العنود شهقت من الصدمه:وشلون وصلت فيه الجراءه انه ياتيك هنا..
هيفاء وهي تبتسم بحزن:لا وصلته الجراءه.. ولا فهد بعد استضافه بالصاله..
العنود تفكر:متى انا ماشفته ..لا يكون انت قصدك(سكتت من الصدمه)تركي ولد خالتك هو نفسه السايق..
هيفاءهزت راسها وبدت نوبة بكاء جديده..
العنود ماطلبت تفاصيل اللقاء لانها تدري انه بيألمها سكتت شوي
بعدين حطت راس هيفاء على حضنها وهي تمسح على راسها والصمت هوسيد
الجو العنود صممت انها تطلع هيفاء من جو الحزن اللي هي فيه..
العنود تبتسم:خلاص هيفاء تركي مايستاهل دموعك الغاليه ..
هيفاء:العنود انا محتاره ليش سوى فيني كذا انا بنت خالته اولا ومرة اخوه مستقبلا..
العنود بتقطيبة:طيب خليه منك وانسيه ..اللحين قومي صليلك ركعتين وتعوذي من بليس..عشان نطلع.
هيفاء تهز راسها رافضة:انتي روحي ..انا بصلي واناملي كم ساعه احس بتعب رهيب..
العنود:خلاص على راحتك..اجل انا بتصل على الهنوف وبطلع معاها..ولما ارجع ابي احصل هيفاء اللي انا تعودت عليها..
هيفاء تبتسم وردت عليها العنود الابتسامه وطلعت..
وهي طالعه دقت على الهنوف واتفقت هي وياها يتقابلون في قهوة ستاربوكس اللي باكسفورد ستريت..
اول ماطلعت من العمارة لفت يمين بنما فواز وحمد جايين من اليسار ودخلوا العمارة متجهين للشقة..العنود لما وصلت الكوفي حصلت الهنوف تنتظر وهي سرحانه وتهز رجولها وكأن صبرها نفذ..رفعت الهنوف راسه ولما شافت العنود ابتسمت وقامت عشان تسلم عليها..وقبل لا يجلسون العنود سألتها ايش تبي تشرب ..وراحت تنتظر بالصف عشان تطلب الا وحده واقفه قدامها وشكل مو غريب بالمره ولما التفت البنت بققت عيونها لانها سارة..
العنود بصدمة:سارة؟
سارة وهي متوترة:هاااااااي عنود..شلونج؟
العنود:بخير الحمدالله انتي شخبارك؟
سارة:الحمد الله.
العنود:الا وينك انتي طلعتي ومعد سمعنا منك شي..؟
سارة وهي متوترة:هاه..والله امي دقت علي وكانت تعبانه ..فاضطريت اني اروح ..
اشوفها..
العنود بابتسامة:سلامتها ماتشوف شر..وش رايك تجين تجلسين معانا..
سارة:لا والله ماقدر مستعجلة لان احنا بنسافر بعد يومين فلازم اخلص اغراضي..
العنود:حسافه لسنا ماتعرفنا عليك زين..بس ماصار شي يله نشوفك على خير ان شالله
سلمت عليها وطلعت سارة من الكوفي والعنود خذت الطلب وردت للطاولة وحصلت الهنوف قاعده تكلم بالتليفون وصوتها باين فيه الحب والهيام..
الهنوف:خلاص حبيبي اكلمك بعدين..
العنود لما سمعت كلام الهنوف مع خطيبها طرا على بالها فواز ..قطعت الهنوف حبل افكارها: الا وينها هيوف ماشفتها؟
العنود:تعبانه المسكينه..
الهنوف:شفيها لا يكون شي خطير..
العنود تهز راسها وهي مو قادرة تشيل فواز من راسها فقررت انها تسأل الهنوف سؤال محيرها وممكن تحصل الاجابة عندها..
العنود:الهنوف..
الهنوف وهي تتفرج على الرايح والجاي:امممممم..
العنود وهي تحوس في الكوب:انتي شلون حسيتي ان سعود هوالرجل مناسب لك؟
الهنوف التفت عليها وعيونها تبرق من سمعت اسم سعود:تصدقين يالعنود آخر انسان اتوقع اني باخذه هو سعود بس لما شفته حسي بقلبي يدق بسرعه وشي هزكياني..وهالشي ماحس فيه الا لما اسمع صوته او اشوفه..
العنود تضحك على تعابيرها:الله يوفقك ان شالله..
الهنوف وهي ترفع ايدها: مشكوره..وانتي يالله يارب يعطيك رجال يستاهلك ويقدرك واهم شي يحبك..
العنود تضحك عليها وهي مرتاحه لانها خلاص قررت وعرفت مين اللي مقدر لها..

***********
في نفس اللحظه كان فواز موجود بشقة ابو حمد وطلب من حمد انه ينادي ابوه عشان يبغاه في موضوع خاص..حمد وفهد استغربوا من فواز.
حمد:خير فواز فيك شي؟
فواز:لا والله بس بغيته بسالفه..
فهد:وش هالسالفه اللي تبي ابو حمد فيها..
فواز حاول يتجنب فهد:بس..موضوع خاص،التفت على حمد.ياريت تناديه ياحمد..
حمد:والله الوالد مو موجود يافواز طلع مع ابو فهد.
فواز وهو يتنهد: خلاص مرة ثانية ان شالله..
فهد:انا فيني فضول..اموت واعرف انت وش تبي من ابو حمد..
فواز وهو يتأفف: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..ياخي قلنالك سالفه..يالله انا استأذن وراي مشوار ضروري..
فواز طلع وترك وراه جو من الفضول والتساؤل

************
هيفاء وهي غارقه بالنوم..شافت نفسها وكأنها رجعت صغيرة وكان عمرها 8 سنين وقاعده ببيت الكوخ اللي بناه لها تركي بمزرعتهم وفجاءه وكأن الكابوس رجعلها ثاني مره ظلمت السما وبدت تمطر وصوت العد يدوي بالسما وجا تركي وسحب السلم الموصل بالكوخ وهي تطالعه من الشبك يركض وتاركها لحالها تصرخ وهي تناديه ..اجلست على الارض وهي ضامة ركبها وتبكي وتحس بخوف وهي تطالع الاشجار حولينها..فجاءة قامت من النوم وهي مرتعبه وجبينها مليان عرق وقلبها يدق بسرعه طالعت الغرفة وهي تحمد ربها انه مجرد كابوس..
خذت جاكيتها وطلعت للسطح تشم لها شوية هوا ..استغربت انه هالحلم بالذات تشوفه اللجين،ممكن لأنها شافت تركي فروادتها اشباح الماضي اللي خلتها تكره تركي لانه هو السبب باللي صارلها..وتذكرت اللي صار لها من سنين وكأنه صاير بالأمس،كانت هي وياه قاعدين بيوم من الايام قاعدين بالكوخ وكان تركي قاعد يراقب من منظاره العصافير وكانت هيفاء تراقبه..
هيفاء:تركي انت ليه تحب تقعد بروحك..
التفت عليها وهو يضحك:احسن انا ماحب العب مع نواف..عشان هالشكل اقعد هنا والعب على كيفي..
هيفاء بطفوله:انا ماحب اقعد بروحي..لاني اخاف..
هيفاء بهالكلام وكأنها عطت تركي السلاح اللي استخدمه بدون رحمه ضدها ..في اليوم الثاني راحت تدور عليه فطرا على بالها انه ممكن يكون بالكوخ فتسلقت السلم ولما ماحصلته اسمعت صوت تحتها ولم طالعت من الشباك شافت تركي بجاكيته الرصاصي يركض ويبتعد متجه للبيت ولما جات بتنزل ماحصلت الدرج..فقعدت تصرخ على تركي عشان يرد السلم لكن ماحد رد عليها الا صدى صوتها فقعدت على الارض والليل بدا يسدل ظلامه وشوي الا يوم امطر الجو..فقعدت تصرخ عسى احد يسمعها ولما حست باليأس انسدحت على الارض وهي تصيح وتسكر اذنها عشان ماتسمع صوت الرعد قعدت ساعات وهي محد وصل لها..الا ايد تهزها بطلت عينها الا هو ابوها فقامت تضمه وهي تصيح..لما نزلها شافت نواف وتركي واقفين مع ابوهم وتركي باين عليه علامات القلق فهيفاء من دون حاسيه راحت تضرب تركي على صدره وهي تشتمه وتحمله المسؤلية..وقعدت ايام من بعد الحادث وهي تعاني في ارتفاع في الحراره..ومن بعدها كرهت تركي وماعاد شافته من بعدها.
شوي الا العنود داخله عليها وتمشي بخفه والا بتسامه شاقه حلقها..
العنود :وش عنده القمر قعده يطالع سميه..؟
هيفاء التفت بوجه ميت فيه الحياه:لا بس قمت من النوم حسيت الدنيا ضاقت فيني
قلت اشم هواء احسن لي..
العنود وهي مقطبه:هيفاء انا وش قلت لك انسي اللي صاروعيشي حياتك
ترى هذا ابليس اللي يخليك تفكرين كذا..
هيفاء تعوذت:تدرين العنود قمت من النوم مخترعه كأن الشيطان بنفسه يلاحقني..
العنود خايفه:عسى ماشر وش حلمت فيه ..ان شاء الله خير..
هيفاء كانت تامل الشارع :حلمت باللي صارمن احد عشر سنه ..
العنود:باللي صار بالكوخ..
هيفاء هزت راسها:أيي نفس اللي صارلي حلمت فيه اليوم ..وشلون تبيني انسى وكل اشارات الحادثه تلاحقني.. 
العنود بحزن:انا اسفه يا هيفاء ماكان قصدي بس كنت ابيك اقوى من كذا ابي تركي
اذا شافك يقول هذه مب هيفاء اللي يعرفها..
هيفاء بتقكير:لك وعد مني يالعنود اني بكون قويه وماراح اخلي تركي يخوفني انا مب البنت الثمان السنين الضعيفه..
العنود ابتسمت:هذا هيفاء اللي اعرفها اللي تاخذ حقها بايدها يلاعاد اضحكي فرفشي..
هيفاء تضحك:ههههههههه الا انت وش عندك اليوم فرحانه؟
العنود وهي تتنهد:هيفاء انا حصل لي شي ونسيت اقولك عنه..
هيفاء:ايش اللي حصل؟
العنود:فهد اخوك خطبني..
هيفاء وهي مستانسة:الله يالعنود..احلفي؟
العنود وهي تبتسم:والله..بس فيه شي ثاني حصل لي..
هيفاء:واكثر من كذا..ايش بعد؟
العنود:فواز بعد يبي يخطبني..
هيفاء وهي مصدومه:ايييييييييييييييش؟
العنود وهي تنزل راسها:يوم احنا بالملاهي قلي انه يحبني ويبي يخطبني..
هيفاء:طيب وانتي فكرتي بالموضوع..
العنود وهي متوترة: فكرت فيه كثير..
هيفاء: اسمعيني زين يالعنود على كثر ماتمناك لفهد اخوي بس تضلين بنت عمتي وحبيبتي اهم شي انتي تكونين مستانسه..
العنود:هيفاء انا خلاص قررت..

ياترى ايش بيكون رد العنود؟
وفواز هل بتمشي الامور مثل مايبي ولا...؟
تركي مخطط شي حق هيفاء ياترى ايش بيكون؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

*الجـــ التاسع ـــزء
طلعت الشمس وجابت معاها يوم جديد ومشرق..العيله كانت مخططه انهم اليوم العصر يروحون كلهم للحديقة والبنات ما كان عندهم مانع بالعكس تغيير جو..فترة الصباح راحت في السوق وطبعاً كانوا الامهات مرافقات معاهم..
كانوا البنات يقايسون بغرفة الملابس والامهات قاعدين برا ينتظرونهم..طلعت هيفاء وكانت لابسه بلوزه جنان..شوي الا مها طالعه ولابسه نفس البلوزه فقامت هيفاء بققت عيونها عليها بحمق..
هيفاء:الله الله..اقول افسخيها لا فسخك بنفسي..
مها وهي مقهوره:بس انا ماخذتها قبلك..
هيفاء بحمق:يعني موفاسختها..طيييييييييييب..
اتجهت لمها بتهديد..مها انحاشت بالغرفة من الخوف وهي تنادي على امها من ورا الباب:يييييييييييييييمه شووووفيها..
ام فهد وهي تهز راسها:هيوف ..شفيك على اختك؟
هيفاء:يعني قلة عليها البلايز تجي تاخذ زيي.
ام فهد:شفيها؟
هيفاء بعناد:لا ابي اكون الوحيدة المتميزة..
ام فهد: اذا ماخذتها اختك غيرها بياخذها..
هيفاء:بس مش من اهلنا..
ردت دخلت الغرفة..طلعت العنود من الغرفة وهي لابسه فستان يوصل ليما تحت الركبه وكان لونه احمر قاني فابرز لون بشرتها البيضا وكان طالع يجنن عليها سألت امها عن رايها..
ام حمد:يهبل عليك يمه ..بسم الله عليكي..
العنود:يعني آخذه؟
ام حمد:اخذيه دام انه بخاطرك..
ام فهد ماشالت عيونها منها ..وينك يافهد تشوفها تنهدت وهي تتمنى من كل قلبها ان العنود تكون لفهد..
لما خلصوا من السوق خذوا تاكسي واتجهوا للحديقة وهناك اتخذولهم موقع وحطوا فيها الكراسي..شوي الا ابوحمد وابوفهد جايين ومعاهم اعيالهم..محمد اقترح على مها انهم يروحون يركوبون القارب بس ام فهد رفضت فراحوا ياكلون البط من الخبز..

في مكان ثاني كان فواز يرد على مكالمة سارة اللي صايرله اسبوع وهو متجنبها ..ردعليها من غير نفس:الـــــــو؟
ساره بدلع:هلا حبيبي..شلونك..
فواز وهو متنرفز:بخييير..خير وش بغيتي؟
سارة مستغربة من رد فواز:فواز شفيك جذي ..
فواز بسخرية: شفيني.
سارة حست انه فيه شي:طيب حبيبي فواز..تدري ان احنا بنسافر باجر..
فواز: لا.
ساره حست انها بتصيح من برودته:فواز حبيت اشوفك لآخر مرة قبل لا روح.
فوازببرود: آسف ماقدر..مشغول.
سارة قعدت تصيح:فواز ارجوووك يافواز انا بموت اذا ماشفتك..وبعدين كلها الا خمس دقايق..وبعدين ماراح تشوفني..
فواز فكر فيها وقال في نفسه كلها الا خمس دقايق في ايش بتضره وبعدها بيفهمها انه خلاص قلبه املكته وحده غيرها..
فواز:اوكي..بس خمس دقايق..نتقابل بالقهوة اللي بالحديقة اوكي؟
سكر منها وماعطاها فرصة تتكلم..وحث الخطا متجه للحديقة يبي ينتهي من هالمسأله نهائياً..
في نفس الوقت كانوا هيفاء وعنود بالقهوة واقفين بالصف عشان ياخذون طلبهم خذت هيفاء الطلب والتفتت على العنود..
هيفاء:العنود انا بودي القهوة حق ابوي وخالي وانتي لحقيني..
العنود هزت راسها..

سارة كانت عند مدخل القهوة تنتظر على نار شوي ولمحت فواز من بعيد جاي ابتسمت مرتاحه..
فواز اول ماوصل الا سارة:هاااااااااااي حبيبي..
فواز ببرود:اسمعي ياسارة بسك من هالكلام..وقوليلي ايش تبين..
سارة وهي تتدلع:حبيبي انا قلتلك ان انا بسافرباجرفحبيت اودعك..
فواز: طيب اذا على هذا ..مع السلامه..
صد عنها عشان يمشي..الا سارة ماسكته من ذراعه وتلفه عليها..فواز التفت عليها وهو متنرفز..شاف اللي واقفه ورا سارة منصدمة من اللي تشوفه..العنود انصدمت لما شافت سارة ماسكه فواز وتترجاه انه يقعد..سارة انتبهت ان فواز مو معاها التفتت لمكان ماهو يطالع وشافت العنود اللي كان وجهها شاحب من الصدمة..
العنود تمالكت نفسها ومرت عليهم ببرود وهي تمشي بسرعه وماسكه نفسها عشان ماتبكي..فواز حاول انه يلحقها بس سارة كانت ماسكته من ايده ..نفض ايدها ولحق العنود وهو يناديها انها توقف بس العنود مو معطيته وجه..فواز من غير مايحس بنفسه مسك ايدها ولفها عليه..
العنود طالعته بكره:هد ايدي ..
فواز:مانيب لغاية ماتسمعيني..
العنود من الغضب اللي تحسه بداخلها فرغت كوب العصيراللي بايدها عليه..وصرخت فيه:اذا قربت مني ولا كلمتني لا تلوم الا نفسك..فاهم..
كملت العنود طريقها والتفتت عليه وهي تقوله بسخرية ومرارة:على فكرة بقول حق فهد يعزمك على عرسنا..
صدت منه وهي تبكي منهارة ولما ابتعدت عنه بحيث انه مايشوفها قعدت على كرسي وقعدت تفرغ اللي بقلبها من حزن حست انه قلبها يتفتت ..
فواز اللي كان واقف بمكانه منصدم..يعني خلاص كل شي انتهى والعنود راحت منه..
سارة وصلت عنده وهي معصبه:يعني هذي اللي ماخذه عقلك ..العنود..
اشوفك تقولي ابتعدي عنهم ومابي اشوفك وياهم..اتاريك ناوي عليها..
فواز التفت عليها وعرق بفكه كان ينبض من كثر ماهو معصب..سارة لما شافته بهالشكل لمت حالها وراحت وبعد كل شي اهي اصلاً ماكنت تحب فواز بس كانت تمرح معاه ..بس حست بفرحه عظيمة انها خربت بين فواز والعنود..

************

هيفاء لما شافت ان العنود تأخرت راحت تبي تشوف ايش اللي مأخرها..شافت العنود قاعده على الكرسي وهي منزلة راسها وتبكي هيفاء لما شافتها ركضت لمكان ماهي قاعده ..
هيفاء بخوف:العنود عسا ماشر شفيك؟
العنود من غير ماترد ضمت هيفاء وهي تصيح ومن بين صياحاها كانت تردد جملة((ابي ارد السعودية))..هيفاء استغربت حالها طلعت موبايلها واتصلت على امها وقالت لها ان العنود تعاني من صداع وراح يردون الشقة..سكرت من امها والتفتت على العنود:العنود يله قومي بنروح الشقة..وهناك بتقوليلي ايش فيك؟
العنود وعيونها مليانه حزن:هيفاء انا ماعاد لي مكان هنا انا ابي ارجع الرياض..
هيفاء وهي مقطع قلبها شكل العنود:طيب ..يالعنود بس انتي اللحين قومي خلينا نروح الشقة وهناك يحلها الف حلال..
خذولهم تاكسي للبيت،ولما وصلوا العنود اتجهت مباشرة للغرفة وهناك طلعت شنطة ملابسها وحطتها على السرير وقامت تحط الملابس فيها بشكل هستيري وهي تبكي بحرقة..وهيفاء تراقبها مستغربة هاذي اول مرة تشوف العنود بهالشكل..شوي العنود طاحت على ركبها وهي تكرر كلمة واحدة:اكرهــــــــــــــــــــه..اكرهــــــــــه.. 
غطت وجهها بايدها وبدت نوبة بكاء جديدة..هيفاء قربت منها وضمتها وهي تحاول تهديها وبعد فترة هدت العنود..
هيفاء بلطف:العنود..شفيك ترى خوفتيني؟
العنود:فواز ياهيفاء..فواز..
بدت دموعها تنزل بصمت
هيفاء بأستغراب:فواز..شفيه..صاير له شي؟
العنود:النذل..طلع خاين وراعي بنات..تخيلي اليوم صدته مع مين..
هيفاء:مع مين؟
العنود:مع ســـاره..
هيفاء انصدمت من كلام العنود ..هي من اسمعت ان فواز بيخطب العنود وهي حاسه ان هالخطبة ماراح تتم..رفعت العنود من الارض..
هيفاء:العنود انتي ارتاحي انا بروح احضرلك كوباية عصير..
هيفاء طلعت من الغرفة عشان تجيب العصير..العنود حطت راسها على المخدة وغمضت عينها تبي تطرد من راسها ذكرى الحادثه..بس حتى وهي مغمضة عينها يطلعلها فواز بضحكته وغمزته اللي دايماًً ملاحقتها حتى بأحلامها انهمرت عيونها وهي تتأوه بألم..
هيفاء لما رجعت حصلت العنود نايمة..ماحبت توقظه سكرت الباب ونزلت تحت عشان تشوف اذا فيه فلم يعروضنه عشان تشوفه..

******************
فواز طلع من الحديقة وهو حاس انه روحه طلعت منه وماراح ترد خلاص..عبر الشارع وهو منتبه للسيارة اللي جايه صوبه مسرعه..كل اللي يتذكره فواز صوت فرامل السيارة وهي تحاول تتفادى الحادث ..

من بعيد كان فهد وحمد يسولفون لما سمعوا صوت اسعاف جاي من بعيد الكل ذكر الله ..
فهد:لا اله الله..عساه خير..
حمد:هذول البريطانين وسواقتهم..مب صاحيين..
ام حمد:تعوذ من بليس..
حمد:اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...التفت على فهد:الا فهد دق على فواز شوف وينه خل نروح له بدال مقابل الاشجار..
فهد وهو يدق على فواز:اللحين بشوف وينه ..شوي الا فهد:مايرد ..ممكن يكون مشغول ولا شي..وشرايك نروح السينما..؟
حمد:يله قوم..

======
فهد وهو بالسينما رن تلفونه ولما طلعه شاف رقم غريب عليه رد الا واحد اجنبي يكلمه..
..:hello
فهد:hi..who is this
..:hi im calling from the hospital.! do u know fawaz
فهد بأستغراب: him. his my friend yes I know
الدكتور: im sorry to tell u that he had an accident
فهد انصدم:which hospital?
فهد خذا العنوان منه وشكره..التفت على حمد:فواز مسوي حادث ياحمد..
حمد انصدم:عساه مو خطير بس..
فهد وهو يقوم يبي يطلع:والله مادري ياحمد بس شكله مو بسيط..
فهد وحمد لما وصلوا سألوا عن فواز قالولهم انه لسه بغرفة العمليات ولما سألوا الممرضة شلون صار الحادث..هزت كتوفها برد انها ماتعرف..راحوا الشباب وقعدوا بغرفة الانتظار ومرت عليهم ساعتين ولسه مافي رد..شوي الا تلفون حمد يرن ولما شاف الرقم الا اهي امه:هلا يمه..
ام حمد: حمد وينك فيه ؟
حمد:بالمستشفى..
ام حمد مخترعه:مستشفى عسى ماشر..فهد فيه شي؟
حمد:لا يمه حمد بخير بس واحد من ربعنا مسوي حادث ورايحين نشوفه..
ام حمد تنهدت مرتاحه:وشفيه؟
حمد:مسوي حادث..
ام حمد:ان لله وان اليه لا راجعون..وعساه بخير..
حمد:اي بخير يمه الولد للحين بغرفة العمليات وشكل حالته خطيرة.
ام حمد:الله يعافيه ويشفيه ان شالله..
حمد:ايه والله يايمه..ادعيله تراه رجال وفيه خير يستاهل الدعوه عشانه..
ام حمد:طيب فيه احد بلغ اهله..
حمد:لا لسه ننطره يطلع من العمليات..
ام حمد:خلاص فديتك مع السلامه ..وبعدين طمني عليه يبه.
حمد:ان شالله..
حمد اول ماسكر من التليفون الا الدكتور داخل ويبحث عن احد شافهم وعرف انه هم من قرايب فواز لانهم الخليجين الوحيدين بالغرفة فتوجه لهم..حمد وفهد وقفوا وهم يحسون انه في شي مو طبيعي وكأن الدكتور جايب لهم خبرية مو زينه بالمره..

*****************
ام فهد كلمت ابو فهد بموضوع الانتقال شقة تركي هو صحيح كان رافض لكن ام فهد فهمته وجهة نظرها انه ممكن العنود توافق على فهد ويصير الموقف حرج بالنسبة لهم انهم يعيشون تحت سقف واحد..ابو فهد مالقى الا انه يوافق..
ام فهد وهي تدق على تركي عشان تخبره..شوي الا تركي يرد..
تركي:هلا والله بالغالية..
ام فهد:هلا يمه..شخبارك؟
تركي:بخير دامك بخير..انتي شلونك؟
ام فهد: احمدالله..تركي انا كلمت بس عشان ابلغك اني كلمت ابو فهد بالموضوع وهو ماعنده مانع ان احنا ننتقل عندك..
تركي وهويبتسم لحظه:خير ان شالله انا بكره ان شالله بارسل لكم سايق عشان ينقل اغراضطم.
ام فهد:مشكور وماقصرت ياولدي..
تركي: افا ياخالتي هذا كلام مايحتاج تشكريني البيت بيتك..
ام فهد: ماتقصر والله..
تركي:خلاص يالغالية توصين بشي ثاني؟
ام فهد:مابي الا سلامتك..
تركي:يالله فمان الله..
ام فهد:في وداعة الرحمن..
سكر تركي من خالته وهو مستانس انه الخطة تمشي مثل مايبي هو والحين هيفاء صارت تحت عينه ..وبيحاول يعرف منها اهي وش تبي من زواجها بفواز..
وبيحاول بأي طريقة انه يفك هالخطبة..

في نفس اللحظه كان نواف يكلم هيفاء وهو متضايق:والله ياحبيبتي متضايق حدي..
هيفاء:ليه عسى ماشر..
نواف:تركي مادري شفيه متصل علي من كم يوم وامر اني اروح واخلص الشغل اللي بالامارات وهذي اول مرة يطلب فيها تركي مني اني اخلص شي..
هيفاء حست انه تركي وراه شي ولا ليش يطرش نواف للامارات :معليه حبيبي انت استحمل بعد هذا اخوك العود..
نواف بغيرة:اشوفك دافعين عنه..
هيفاء:لاادافع ولا شي انا ماقلت الا الصدق..
نواف:لا انتي شكلك نسيتي هو وش سوى فيكي..
هيفاء ازعلت من اسلوب نواف:نواف انت شفيك؟
نواف تنهد بأسف:آسف..بس من اجيب طاريه اتنرفز..تدرين انه مو راضي بخطبتنا؟
هيفاء وهي مستغربة:ليه؟
نواف:مادري بس لما قلته اني خطبتك زعل وحاول يردني منك..بس انا مارضيت..
هيفاء بحمق: وهو ايش يدخله اذا باخذك ولا لأ؟
نواف :هذا خليه منك..انزين حبيبتي اخليك اللحين..
هيفاء ودعت نواف وهي قلبها قابضها،تحس ان تركي ناويلها شي ..طيب هو ليش مو راضي بالزواج..ياترى ركوبي معاه بالسيارة لما ماقلي من يكون هل يكون يختبرني..تنهدت ورقت طالعه للغرفة الا العنود طالعه بتنزل تحت وحالتها كانت كسيفه ..
هيفاء:ها عنود شلونك اللحين؟
العنود هزت راسها ونزلت تحت وهي في راسها شي واحد تبي تسويه وتنتهي
راحت لغرفة امها ولقتها قاعده على السرير تقرا قرآن ولما شافت العنود وشافت شحوب وجها سكرت القرآن..ونادتها عشان تجلس بجمبها..
ام حمد:ان شالله احسن اللحين؟
العنود وهي تحط راسها بحضن امها:احسن والحمد الله..
ام حمد بقلق:والله للحين لونك مو طبيعي..تبيني اوديك لطبيب؟
العنود هزت راسها علامة الرفض..رفعت راسها من حضن امها وهي تطالع امها بتصميم:يمه انا خلاص قررت ..وموافقه اني آخذ فهد ولد خالي..
ام حمد استانست على هالخبرية بس حاسه انه العنود تقولها بغير قناعه: يمه انتي متأكدة من انه هذا اللي تبينه؟
العنود نزلت عينها وبعدين رفعتها وبكل ثقة:ايه يمه متأكده..
ام حمد بفرح: هذي الساعه المباركه والله..وانا عارفه ان فهد بيسعدك.ز
العنود بتفكير وحزن سعادتي الوحيده بتكون مع واحد بس لكن هو اللي خرب كل شي بخيانته..
ام حمد ومو حاسه:خلاص حبيبتي انا ببشر ام فهد..بس اللحين ابي اكلم حمد اخوك واشوف شخبارهم..
العنود وهي مقطبه جبينها: ليش يمه حمد فيه شي؟
ام حمد:لا بسم الله عليه..واحد من ربعهم مسوي حادث ويقولي حمد ان حالته خطيرة..
العنود ماتدري ليش قلبها نغزها: يمه منهو من ربعهم ماتعرفينه؟
ام حمد:لا ماقلي حمد منهو..بس مانقول الا الله يعينه ويشفيه..
العنود:اللهم آمين..
العنود حبت راس امها وطلعت من الغرفة ورقت للسطح وجلست على الكرسي وهي تفكر هل معقوله ان فواز كان يكذب عليها بكلامه ..وانها ممكن تكون نزوة من نزواته..لا مستحيل لأن فواز لما قلها انه يحبها كان الصدق امبين بعيونه وبصوته..تنهدت بحزن ليه يافواز تسوي كذا..ليه قلبي حبك وتعلق بيك..انهمرت دمعه حارة من عينها ومسحتها وهي متضايقه من نفسها انا ليش اذرف الدموع له واهو مايستاهل انا لازم انساه ..انا خلاص باتزوج فهد..

اللي مو عارفه فيه العنود ان تركي بالمستشفى قاعد يصارع الموت وحالته كانت خطيرة بالمرة والدكتور قال لفهد و حمد انه فواز ممكن يدخل غيبوبه بسبب الضربه اللي براسه..هم عملوا اللي عليهم لكن بالنسبة للغيبوبه مايقدرون شي لأن هالشي مرتبط بالوقت..
فهد انهار على الكرسي وهو ماسك راسه بين ايدينه:لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله..اللحين ايش الحل؟
حمد التفت على فهد: فهد لازم احد يبلغ اهله لايصير بفواز شي وهم مو موجودين..
فهد قطع كلام حمد وهو معصب: حمد لا تقولها ..فواز ان شالله بيعيش..بالنسبة لأهله انا عندي رقم بيتهم بالرياض و بروح ادق عليهم وانت شوف الدكتور اذا بيسمحلنا نشوفه..
حمد راح للدكتور عشان يستفسر منه اما فهد فشاف الساعه لقاها الساعه 11 بالليل معناتها الساعه 1 بالرياض توك على الله ودق على بيتهم وهو متضايق انه بيقوهم هالخبر..قعد التليفون يرن ومحد شاله كان بيسكر الا صوت ناعم يرد عليه:الـــــــو؟
فهد:................
: الــــــــــــــــو...!
فهد بلع ريقه: السلام عليكم.
: وعليكم السلام.
فهد وهو يسمع صوتها الساحر نسى هو متصل ليش..تعوذ من بليس وتمالك نفسه:اختي هذا بيت فواز العالي..؟
: ايه اخوي بس فواز مو موجود..
فهد:انا عارف بس حبيت اكلم الوالده..
بأستغراب: الوالدة نايمة..في ايش بغيتها؟
فهد تنفس بقوه: بس بغيت ابلغكم ان فواز مسوي حادث.
بصدمة:اييييييييييييش؟
فهد:آسف اختي بس الحادث ترى مو خطير..شي بسيط..عفواً من معاي؟
الصوت بخوف: انا اخته..طيب فواز وينه ما يكلمني.
فهد وهو خايف من انه ينفضح: فواز اللحين نايم يرتاح بس هو موصيني انه اكلمكم وابلغكم..وياريت تجون لندن.
اخت فواز بخوف:نجي لندن؟..معناته الحادث مو بسيط..
فهد: والله مافيه شي بس شوية كسور برجله وايده..
يارب تعذرني حلفت كذب
اخت فواز:مسكين ياخوي..خلاص مشكور اخوي وماقصرت..
فهد مايدري ليش مايبي ينهي المكالمه بس هو شاف حمد جاي صوبه:العفو اختي..وصك الخط
حمد وهو يوقف قدامه: الدكتور قال نقدر نشوفه بس لمدة 10 دقايق.
فهد :خلاص خل نروح نتطمن عليه..انا خلاص بلغت اهله..
حمد:شلون تقبلوا الخبر؟
فهد نزل راسه وهو يتذكر صوتها:كذبت عليهم وقلتلهم ان الحادث بسيط..
حمد بدهشه: كذبت عليهم..منت بصاحي؟
فهد:ياخي ماقدرت اقولهم بالتلفون الأفضل انهم يجون ويشوفون حالته بنفسهم..
دخلوا على فواز اللي كان موحاس فيهم وكان لونه شاحب شحوب الموت وراسه مضمد وحاطين عليه جهاز تنفس وجهاز مراقبة النبض..فهد حزن لما شاف رفيقة بهالحاله..وماقدر يصدق ان فواز اللي دايماً كان نشيط ومرح يصير له هالشي..

*************
ام فهد فرحت لما سمعت اللي قالته ام حمد:فرحتيني يام حمد..
ام حمد:مبروك يام فهد..هذي الساعه المباركه اللي ناسبناكم فيها..
ام فهد:الله يباركلك..الا قولي يابختنا بالعنود..لو نلف الديرة مانحصل مثلها..
ام حمد:تسلمين يالغالية..
ام فهد:اجل العنود وينها عشان اسلم عليها..
ام حمد:تعبانه شوي رقت لغرفتها عشان تنام وترتاح..
ام فهد:سلامتها ماتشوف شر..خلاص انا ببشر فهد،الا صحيح هالولد وينه لهالحزه الساعه صارت 11 وهو للحين مارد لاهو ولا حمد ولدك..
ام حمد تبتسم: هم بالمستشف عند واحد من ربعهم مسوي حادث وشكلهم مطولين والاحسن ان احنا ننام والصباح رباح..
ام فهد:وانتي الصادقة..يله تصبيحن على خير..
ام حمد: وانتي من اهله..
الكل اتجه للغرفة عشان ينام بس ثنتين اللي النوم مازارهم بهالليلة العنود اللي كانت قاعده فوق السطح وتناظر البدر وتفكر بمستقبل خالي من فواز..وهيفاء اللي كانت منسدحه على السرير وتفكر في الايام الجاية بترقب تركي مستحيل يقعد مكتوف الايدين ويخلي الزفاف يصير وهو مو راضي..اكيد مجهز لها شي بس هي بتكون مستعده له..وبتحارب ..

العنود من وين هي قاعده بمكانها سمعت صوت سيارة توقف عند عمارتهم طلت على اللي تحت الا هو حمد وفهد..وحمد كأنه يخفف على فهد..
حمد:فهد اذكر الله اكيد انه الله بيفرجها..
فهد برجاء:الله كريم ياحمد..الله كريم..
العنود حست ان حالة صديقهم خطرة ولا ليش فهد متوتر وخايف كذا..العنود راحت وقعدت مكانها وهي تفكر اللحين فواز ايش قاعد يسوي ..اكيد عند ست الحسن والجمال سارة..هزت راسها وهي تحاول تمسح الصورة اللي طلعت ببالها..
وهي تتردد على نفسها انا لازم انساه ..لازم..


ياترى هل بيرد فواز ولا بيستسلم للموت؟
والعنود هل بتهتم اذا عرفت باللي صار لفواز ولا لأ؟
وهيفاء ياترى ايش مخطط لها تركي؟*

----------


## الاميرات

مشكوره ان شاءالله اتكملين بسرعه

----------


## الاميرات

مشكورة حبيبتي اتريه الباجي

----------


## إشراق

مشكوره ..... ياالله القصه روووعه متى يجي الباقي 
اتمنى انه يكون في اقريب العاجل.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

سامحوني ع التأخير

الجـــــ العاشـــــر ــــزء

مرالليل بطئ على غير عادته يحمل في ثناياه الآم ..كان هناك فواز اللي يتالم من اثار الحادث..وفي عقله خيال شخص مالوف يشبه الملاك ويتمنى انه يلمسه ..كان مرافقه
طول ماهو في الغيبوبه كان فواز مستسلم للموت وحالته النفسيه قبل الحادث ماشجعته
انه يكافح عشان حياته لان حلمه الجميل انتهى وبدأ فصل موحش بدون البنت اللي
سرقت قلبه ..كانت العنود صورة الملاك اللى ساعدته على استرداد الحياه ..كان كل ما
غاب في غيبوبه سمع العنود تناجيه انه مايتركها ..وكل مامدت يدها يبي يوصل لها حس
بخيبة امل لان اللي شافه مجرد وهم ..كانت العنود هي السبب اللي قرر منه انه يشفى 
من مرضه ..صمم فواز مع كل نبضه في قلبه تنبض عشان محبوبة قلبه العنود
انه يكافح عشان مستقبله معها.. 
بينما العنود قلبها يذرف دموع الالم والخساره اللي ما حستها الا من عرفت فواز..وتشعر
بنفس الوقت بالخزي من نفسها لان قلبها ضعيف ظل يبكي على واحد خاين مايستاهله استغل سذاجتها وفي الاخير مرغ بكرامتهاعلى الارض ..فكرت العنود انها مب اول واحده تحب من طرف واحد من يدري يمكن انساه مع مستقبلي مع فهد ..اكيد بتنساه مع الوقت هذا مؤكد ..يالسخرية القدرفي بنت في ليلة خطبتها تبكي عشان رجال ثاني ..عند البنات غيرها هذه تعتبر اسعد ليله في حياتهم.. اما انا فهذه نهاية نهاية فصل مؤلم من حياتي وبابدء حياه جديده مع فهد ..
****************************
اشرق النهار بالضوء والانتعاش مع جودافئ تغرد معه الطيور ..والندىيرطب الورود
كان الجو صافي خالي من الهموم غسل معه ظلمة الليل وعبوسه وينبئ بيوم جديد..
كانت الساعه 8 الصبح بلندن لكن في بيت بو حمد كن الكل صاحي ومتنشط عدا العيال والبنات ..وكل واحد منهم سهران لااسبابه الخاصه ..في المطبخ كانت ام حمد تطبخ الفطور وام فهد كانت في الصاله تسبح بالمسباح.. شوي ودخلت ام حمد حطت الفطور على طاولة الطعام ونادت لام فهد تنضم لها ..بس ام فهد راحت تنادي زوجها ونسيبه
واجتمعت كبار الاسره على الفطورومااسرع مانضمت مها لهم تشارك ابوها السوالف
وتغيضه..
ابو حمديطالع مرته:ام حمد وين العيال مااشوفهم فطروا..؟
ام حمد تبتسم:يعني هي غريبه عليك الله يهداك من متى العيال صحو معنا..
ام فهد غمزت لام حمد:الا مابشرتكم العنود وافقت على فهد..
ابو فهد كان بيغص باللقمه:صدق اللي سمعته ..الله يبشرك بالخيروالله انه احلى خبر
سمعته العنود بنتي الغاليه ومنيتي انها تاخذ ولدي..
ابوحمديربت على ظهر نسيبه: شوي شوي يارجال لاتغص ..حنا اللي ماراح نلاقي احسن من فهد رجال والنعم فيه..
ابو فهد يضحك:هههههههه تسلم يالغالي ..
ام حمد : ابوحمد ماقالك محمد انه يبيك توديه ديزني لاند ستور عشان يشتري اغراض
المدرسه..
ابوحمد يقطب حواجبه:بلا قالي امس الا هووينه مابين..؟
ام حمد تضحك:تصدق من يوم شاف كلب جارتنا العجوز الانجيليزيه وهو متعلق فيه مقابله ليل نهار..
ام فهدباستغراب:توبدري على اغراض المدرسه ..
ام حمد تنهد:ماتعرفين هذا الولد اذا حط شئ براسه لازم يسويه..
ابوحمد:انزين ليه ماتودينه انت لازم انا..
ام حمدتفسر:قلت له بس مافي فائده يبيك انت..وده عن خاطره المسكين..
ابو حمدبعناد:مسكين الا مدلع ماتعود حد يقوله لا ..
مها تطالع امها:وانا بعد يما ابي اغراض مدرسه.. 
ام فهدبغضب: اقول انثبري بس.. حمد بزر مايفهم انت بتقلدينه..
مها تطالعها بنظرة تانيب:يبا قولها توديني..
ابو فهد حط يده على راس بنته:اسمعي كلام امك الحين وانا بنفسي بوديك بعدين..
ابوحمدبحنان:معليه يامها انا بوديك ..
مها نقزت من مكانها:هيه يحيى خالي..يااحلى خال بالدنيا
راحت مها تبوسه على خده وابو حمد يضحك عليها..
ام فهدعصبت:مها! قلت انا بوديك..بعدين مب حزة مدارس عشان تشترين..
ابوحمد:ام فهد وش فيك على البنت خليها انا بوديها واصلا انا كذا ولاكذا انا رايح عشان
محمد ..
ابوفهد هزراسه برفض:لا يابو فهد البنت موذيه بتضايقك..وانا مابيها تخرب بالدلع كل شئ تبيه يصير..
ابوحمدباصرار:يابو فهد انا معزم اني اخذها وحرام عليك برد خاطرها شوي..
مها تطالع ابوها بنظره مسكينه عشان يشفق عليها..
ابوفهد وهويرفع اصبعه:اه منك تعورين قلبي ..مااقدر اقاومها..
ام فهد:بس بشرط انكم ترجعون بدري عشان حنا بنروح شقة تركي..
طلعت اصوات معارضه من ابو حمد ومرته بس ابو فهد حاول يرضيهم بالكلام الطيب
ابوحمد وهوزعلان:لا لا مايصيراحسبك بتشيل هالفكره من راسك ..انت الصراحه
زعلتني انت مب غريب يااخي في بيت اختك..
ام حمد بحزن:ياخوي حنا نبي جمعتكم والله انها ابرك السفرات ..نفطر على سفره
واحده مب مثل اول..
ابوفهد كان لام يده في حضنه و يفكر:والله ياختي انا ماكنت ناوي على الطلعه بس لما انخطبوا العيال مانقدر نخليهم يقعدون في دار وحده..
ابوحمد نزل راسه متفهم:ابوفهد معه حق مايصح نخليهم مع بعض ولا ماراح يتشوقون 
للزواج اذا شافوا بعض واجد..
ام حمد وكانها رضخت للامر الواقع :اللي تشوفونه مادام هذا الصواب..
ام فهد مدت يدها تمسك ام حمد:خلاص لاتزعلين يام حمد اوعدك انك بتشوفيني لين
تملين من شيفتي..

----------


## الاميرات

يالله حبيبتي كملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييي

----------


## إشراق

متى يجي الجزي ألي بعده إنشاء الله اليوم قبل بكره
ارجوش عجلي شوي  حبيبتي سجينة الآهات.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

انشاء الله حبايبي وسامحوني ع التأخير

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ام حمد تبتسم:ههههههه الله يهداك يقطع لساني قبل مااقوله ولاانت قعدتكم تنمل..
ابو فهدبدفئ:يلا يام فهد روحي قومي هيفاء من النوم عشان توضب اغراضها..
ام فهد:خلها تنام شوي مانامت الا متاخراذا جاء وقت الصلاة بقومها..
ابوفهد:لالا.. انت ماتعرفين بنتك وش كثر اغراضها كانها بتهاجر تقوم الحين احسن
تفطر وتنشط شوي ..
قامت ام فهد من الطاوله عشان توقظ بنتها والعايله مستغرين بالسوالف 
رقت ام فهد الدرج وفتحت غرفة البنات لقت الغرفه مبهدله تعجبت من حال الغرفه
قعدت على السرير بهدوء عشان العنود ماتحس فيها وهزت بنتها من كتفها..
ام فهد تهمس:هيفاء ..هيفاء!!(هيفاء تمتم كلمات مب مفهومه) قومي ..
هيفاء تكلمها عين مفتوحه وعين مسكره:يما حرام عليك مانمت الا كم ساعه..
ام فهد تنهدت:ادري يايما ..قومي عفيه عليك..
هيفاء رفعت راسها تأفف:انزين كم الساعه الحين ..؟
ام فهد:الساعه 9الصبح..يلا بعدي بنتي الجيده..
هيفاء بققت عيونها تصارخ:الساعه 9 الصبح..عسى ماشر يايما وش الطاري توقظيني مع الفجر..كيفك انا تعبانه وبنام..
ام فهد عصبت وهي تطالع العنود خايفه انها تصحى:هيفاء!!! ووصمه انجنيت تصارخين.. بتقومين يعني بتقومين..
هيفاء كانت حطه اللحاف فوق راسها ومطنشه لامها:لا ماراح اقوم الا اذا عطتيني سبب
مقنع..
ام فهد تذكرت انها ماقالت حق هيفاء:هيفاء يما انا ماقلت لك انه حنا بنطلع من شقة عمتك و ننتقل للشقة تركي..
هيفاء رفعت اللحاف من راسها بسرعة البرق:تركي !!لا يايما انا لوتطربق السماء على الارض ماراح اطلع ..
العنود قامت من صراخ هيفاء:وش السالفه خالتي وش فيها هيفاء تصارخ ..!
هيفاء كانت تنفس بقوه من الغضب وامها تطالعها بنظره تمنت هيفاء ان الارض تنشق وتبلعها ..
ام فهد:استانست يوم صحيت بنت عمتك ..ماينفع معك الكلام..
العنود تطالعهم ومش فاهمه وش السالفه ..
هيفاء حست بتانيب الضمير:العنود نامي انا وامي نتكلم في موضوع خاص واسفه
اني ازعجتك..
ام فهد كانت تنطر العنود تحط راسها وتنام عشان تكلم هيفاء..ولما خمدت العنود
ام فهد بجديه تامه:مافي بيني وبينك كلام ..انا امرتك وبتطيعيني ولا ابوك اللي بيتصرف معك..
هيفاء عرفت من لهجه امها مافي مجال للنقاش..سكتت ونزلت راسها مستسلمه..
وقفت رايحه للباب:يلا ابوك يستنانا تحت ظبي اغراضك ونزليها..
هيفاء قبل ماتطلع امها:يما سؤال اخير من فكرته انه نسكن في شقة تركي..؟
ام فهد التفتت باستغراب:تركي عرض علينا هالفكره وابوك وافق ..ليش السؤال؟
هيفاء وجهها صار من الغيظ:لا ولاشئ ........
اول ما طلعت امها من الغرفه راحت للبلوكونه تفرغ اللي في قلبها بدون ماتحس العنود..
مر نسيم لندن البارد على جلدهاوكأنه يلسعه من البروده كان منظر الصباح وحديقه الشقه استولى على تفكير هيفاء وكأن هذا المنظريهديها لدرجة انهانست السبب اللي منه طلعت للبلكونه ..كانت هيفاء تعيش بخوف طول هالا سابيع اللي فاتت من اللي راح يسويه تركي وبعد اقناع انه مايقدر يسوي شئ لها وهي محاطه باهلها والحين انتقالهم 
لشقته كانت مثل الشعره اللي قصمت ظهر البعير هيفاء كانت متاكده انه تركي مخطط
له الشئ اما هي محتاجه لتفكير طويل في طريقه تحاشاه فيها او اسلوب تقهره فيها
مثل ماقهرها ..هيفاء والعبره كانت خانقتها ليش ماحد يشوفه على حقيقته مثلها كلهم يحبونه وحترمونه ..لا هيفاء ماراح تعطيه السلاح بيدها لازم تكون قدامه واجهه بارده
قويه مايهزها ..مرت عليها رعشه من الجو البارد حست هيفاء بتفائل انها اخيرا بتروح
لعرين الاسد هههههه هيفاء ضحكت مايليق له هالاسم يليق له اسم وكر الثعلب ايه لانه
خبيث مايعرف يواجه.. كل شئ عنده بالحيله شدت هيفاء حزام الروب اللي لابسته فوق
البيجامه الزهريه دخلت الغرفه وهي مستانسه ..بدات تلم اغراضها التفتت تطالع العنود
لقتها في سابع نومه ..حزت بحزن انها بتروح تخلي العنود وهي بها الحاله امس مانامت 
الا على وجه الفجر ..تدري انها لازالت تحت تاثير الصدمه من خيانة فواز لها يالله
يالعنود ليتني اقدر اساعدك..
لما جهزت هيفاء اغراضها لبست وتزينت على حلى حله عشان تبين له انه مااثرعليها 
بشئ وانها راضيه مو مجبوره ..لبست جاكيت ابيض طويل منقوش على ظهره نقش
بالاسود وبنطلون ابيض وسيع وتشيرت نيك تحت الجاكيت لونه ابيض واسود وايشارب
يناسب معه موسكينو..شافت هيفاء شكلها في المراءه وهي راضيه عن شكلها ..سمعت
ا بوها يناديها ..سرعت تلاحق عليه وهي شاله اغراضها..طبعا بعد ماكتبت حق العنودرساله تفسر لها طلعتهم من الشقه..
هيفاء نزلت لقت امها وابوها وعمتها في الصاله يتقهون ..يوم دخلت عليهم كلهم التفتتوا
مستحسنين مظهرها وعلامات الاستغراب باديه على وجه امها مب مصدقه انه هذه البنت اللي رافضه تطلع..ارتسمت على وجه ابوها الوسيم ابتسامة رضا من بنته فتح
ذراعه يناديها تقعد جمبه ..
ابو فهد :هلا والله ببنتي الشيخه ..وش هالزين والله توني داري انه عندي بنت قمر..
راحت هيفاء وبسطت عند ابوها:والله يبا قمر من زمان بس انت مب ملاحظ..
امها تضحك:اكيد بتطلع قمرعلى امها ولا الشين من وين يجينا ..
ابوفهد رفع حاجب واحد تعليق على كلامها:عندك ثقه زياده بنفسك الله يكفينا شرها..
ام فهد مندهشه:هوو وانا وش قلت يابو فهد فلت شئ غلط..
هيفاء تضحك على ابوها:هههههههه يبا امي قالت ان الزين منكم كلكم..
ام فهد تطالعها بنظره جانبيه:وانت قبل شوي تصايحين على كبر البيت ماتبين تطلعين..
وقفت هيفاء وراحت حق عمتها وضمتها:وش اسوي ماقدر على فراق عمتي وجلستها..
عمتها تبتسم:والله ..الله يعين العنود المسكينه بتضايق من بعدكم ماعندها حد تسولف معه..
ابوفهد وقف : يلا مشينا السايق برا ينطرنا ..هيفاء وين اغراضك ..
هيفاء :حطيتها في الممر .. يبا من اللي بيودينا..؟
ابوها جاوبها وهويشيل اغراضها:سواق ولد خالتك ..مرسله تركي لنا..
طلع ابوها برى عشان يحط الاغراض بالسياره وامهاو عمتها يسلمون على بعض وبعد هيفاء سلمت على عمتها ووصتها ان العنود تكلمها اول ماتصحى ..
ام حمد ودعتهم عند الباب:يلا في امان الله..
ردوا كلهم:في وداعة الرحمن..
لما دخلت هيفاء وامها السياره لاحظت ان اختها مها مب موجوده ولا اخوها فهد..
هيفاء بتساؤل:يما مها وفهد وينهم مب رايحين ...؟
امها التفتت عليها:مها راحت مع خالك ابو حمد ديزني ستور وفهد طلع من الصبح رايح لرفيقه في المستشفى..
ابوها كان قاعد قدام:وبنتك حضرتها متى بتشرف ..؟
ام فهد:مادري قالي ابو حمد انه بيوصلها بنفسه للشقه..
هيفاء :يما الا باسألك سؤال من هذا رفيق فهداللي في المستشفى..
ام فهد وهي تحاول تذكر:قالي اسمه بس نسيته ..انت تعرفينه اللي راح معنا الملاهي..
هيفاء بصدمه:فواز!لا مستحيل..
امها بنظرة استغراب:عمى انت وش عرفك فيه ..وليش يهمك كذا..
هيفاءبارتباك:لا مايهمني بشئ ..بس لانه رفيق فهد الروح بالروح ودايما يتكلم عنه ..
وفهد كاسر خاطري..
ام فهد بنظرة شك:أي اقول ..عالعموم كلامك هذا ماينطلي علي..
هيفاء التفتت تشوف ابوها خايفه انه يكون سمعهم لقته يكلم بالجوال..طلعت منها تنهيدة ارتياح بدون ماتقصد..
هيفاء كانت تامل شوارع لندن اللي كانت تقريبا نصف فاضيه لان الوقت كان مبكر..
وتفكر في العنود وش بتكون ردة فعلها لما تعرف ان اللي تحبه بين الحيا والموت ..وعليا عليك العنود انت قاعده تظنين ان فواز مستانس مع ساره وهو الحين في اخر مكان توقعينه في المستشفى ..هيفاء جاءها احساس انها لازم تقول حق العنود باللي صارله
على الاقل ماتسئ الظن فيه هومايستاهل مهما سوى فيها هيفاء متاكده ان فواز يحب
العنود ..شافت هالنظره في عيونه اللي مب موجهه لاي واحده غير العنود
بس انبها ضميرها لانها خطيبة اخوها الحين ..لازم العنود تنسى فواز فات
الاوان انها تعالج الوضع قرر ت هيفاء انها ماتقولها كفى العنود صدمات
لازم العنود تقبل الحياه مافي حب قبل الزواج 
هيفاء في غمرة تفكيرها بمشكلة العنود نست مخاوفها من تركي لفت السياره
لفه على اليسار وقادتهم لحي راقي في لندن كانت الشقه متمركزه في نصف مباني
حديثة البناء تحديدا في شارع النايتس بريدج ..وقفت السياره قدام الشقه هيفاء ماقدرت
تحرك ساكن من كثر ماهي منبهره بجمال تصميم الشقه الخارجي ..كانت هيفاء على انها
رجعت بالوقت للعصر القديم بالقرن التاسع عشر وخاصة العصر الفيكتوري..كانت الشقه مزيج من الا ثنين المقصود العصر الحالي ..كانت الطريق اللي تؤدي للباب الشقه 
مرصفه بحجر قديم وتزين باب الشقه اعمده ارستقراطيه ..كانت الشقه تكون من حجرالقرميد الاحمر القاني اما الحديقه تفرع فيه طرق ترابيه احداها تؤدي الى نافوره 
والثاني يؤدي للباحه الخلفيه وكانت حدود الحديقه محوطه بزهور مختلفه ..ماقدرت هيفاء الا انها تعبر باعجابها ..هيفاء استفاقت من دهشتها على صوت امها تناديها 
ام فهد:هيفاء وصلنا الشقه وانت مصنمه في السياره..
هيفاء :ان شاء الله يما كاني بنزل الحين .. 
سبقوها امها وابوها للشقه وهيفاء تامل الشقه مب مصدقه انها بتقضي الاسابيع الجايه
في هذه الشقه اللي استولت على كل انتباهها تمالكها فضول ياترى هذه الشقه ملك لتركي او العائله ككل ..لان اذا كانت ملك لعيال خالتها معناها بتكون شقة عيالها مستقبلا ..ماقدرت تمالك نفسها من الوناسه فمرت على شفايفه بسمة مرح ..استقبلتهم عند الباب
خدامه من اصل افريقي على عكس توقعات هيفاء كان الباب مصنوع من خشب البني المحروق ولوحه معلقه مكتوب عليها بالا نجليزي ..تركي الضاوي هيفاء تفكربغروره
الزايد يعني لازم يكتب اسمه ليش ماكتب اسم ابوه ..
الخدامه الاثيوبيه:مرحبا انا بشتغل عند مستر تركي وطلب مني اني استقبلكم لان مشغول الحين ..
صافحت ام فهد الخدامه :اهلا.. يعني تركي مش في الشقه ..؟
الخدامه هزت راسها :لا مش موجود بس اكيد بيرجع لما يعرف انكم وصلتوا ..تفضلوا
داخل وانا بحمل الشنط لغرفكم..
دخلوا اهلها وهيفاء تمشى وراهم حست بخيبة امل لانها كانت مستعده تواجهه وخايفه انه هالشجاعه تروح منها بس احسن استكشف الشقه على راحتي..كانت الشقه عريضه من داخل على عكس واجهتها اللي تعطيها حجم اصغر ..قعدوا في صاله انجيليزية التصميم
كانت مجلده بورق جدران اخضر غامق وفي وسطها مدخنه تكون من كنبه عريضه 
وكرسين لونها عنابي ..لفت انتباه هيفاء الصور اللي موضوعه على المدخنه..
راحت تتفرج على الصور وكانت اول صوره لآبوهم الله يرحمه وكان يشبه نواف كثير اما الصورة الثانية فكانت لنواف ومعاه عمته وكانت تضحك للكاميرا وكان اللي مصورهم قال لها شي يضحك..اما الصورة الاخيرة كانت لتركي وكان راكب حصان لونه اسود وكان شكله وكأنه واحد من العصور القديمة فكرت هيفاء بابتسامه وكأنه مجرم هارب..مسكت هيفاء الصورة تمعن فيها
تركي:السلام عليكم..
هيفاء من الرعب طيحت الصورة من ايدها وتهشمت على الارض..
ام فهد:هيــــــــفاء ايش سويتي الله يهداك..؟
هيفاء بصوت منخفض وهي معطتهم ظهرها :آســـفه ماكان قصدي..
نزلت تنظف الزجاج الا تركي يتكلم:خليه منك الخدامه بتنظفه ..والاطار بغيره ..
ام فهد سلمت على تركي وبعدها ابو فهد ولما خلصوا كلام التفتت هيفاء عليهم وهي تأمل تركي اللي كان لابس جينز ازرق وقميص اسود وقاعد يكلم ابوه :البيت نور بوجودكم والله..
ابو فهد:مشكور ياتركي رجال وولد رجال..
تركي:هذا مو كلام يابو فهد البيت بيتكم...تفضلوا ليش واقفين انا بروح أمر الخدامه تجيب لكم شي تشربونه..
لف وشاف هيفاء بوجه وقعد يناظرها من فوق لتحت..هيفاء حست برعشه خفيفه تمر على عمودها الفقري ولما واجهت عينه كأنها شافت فيها لمحة اعجاب بس ممكن تكون تتوهم..مر عليها وطلع..هيفاء زفرت وماكانت تدري انها حابسه نفسها الا لما طلع..
راحت وقعدت بجمب امها اللي كانت تسولف مع ابو فهد مأخوذة باللي تشوفه..
هيفاء التفتت على امها:يمه انا تعبانه شوي وابي اروح لغرفتي ومنها بعد ارتب اغراضي..
ام فهد:خلاص حبيبتي على راحتك..
قامت هيفاء وطلعت من الصالة توها بترقى الدرج الا تركي طالع من المطبخ
تركي:على وين؟
هيفاء وهي تكمل طريقها:على الغرفة..
تركي بصوت بارد:لمــا اكلمك تردين وانتي مو معطيتني ظهرك..
هيفاء وقفت والتفتت عليه وبسخرية:ترا احنا مو في العصر الحجري..
تركي بتهديد:انتي سويها ثاني مرة وشوفي ايش راح اسوي فيك..
هيفاء بغضب:يعني ايش بتسوي..بتحبسني بكوخ مثلاً..لاااا هذا زمن ولى وراح..عن إذنك ياستاذ تركي.
كملت طريقها ركض من غير ماتشوف وراها وكأن الشيطان بنفسه يلحقها..

*************

في نفس الوقت كانت العنود توها قايمة من النوم وتقرا رسالة هيفاء وهي مصدومة من اللي تقراه معقوة ان هيفاء بتسكن مع المتوحش تحت سقف واحد لا اكيد هذي تمزح غيرت هدومها ونزلت تحت عند امها تبي تستفسر منها..
العنود:يمه صحيح ان خالي ومرته انتقلوا لشقة تركي؟
ام حمد وهي تقطع الخضرة للغدا:ايه صحيح..
العنود شوي بتصيح:يــــمه ليش ماخلوا هيفاء تتم معانا.؟
امها هدت اللي بايدها والتفتت صوبها:حاولت لكن ام فهد كانت مصرة انها تروح معاهم..
العنود تفكر بحزن يعني رحتي ياهيفاء وتركتيني لأزمتي لحالي..رقت راجعه لغرفتها وطلعت تلفونها تدق على هيفاء..من ثاني رنه ردت عليها هيفاء بصوت ملهوف..
هيفاء:هلا والله للي اشتقتلها حيل..
العنود:خلي منك هالكلام انت اللي ايش اخبارك مع ولد خالتك المتوحش آخر شي اتوقعه انك تروحين وتسكنون بشقته..
هيفاء:اسكتي شكله يبي يشتغل علينا ريس ومرؤس..
العنود:لاااااااشكل السالفه ماراح تخلص..اسمعي خلينا نتقابل ..
هيفاء :اوك..طيب ايش رايك تمريني ونروح سوا..؟
العنود:اوك..ايش عنوانك؟
خذت العنود العنوان وراحت تحط لمسه خفيفة من المكياج وطلعت..
بعد دقايق وصلت عند الشقة وهي مو متأكدة اذا العنوان صحيح ولا لأ؟ شوي الا واحد طالع من المبنى التفت وشاف العنود تطالعه بتردد فحس انها ضايعه..
تركي:بغيتي مساعده اختي..
العنود:بغيت اعرف اذا هذي شقة الضاوي ولا لأ؟
تركي قطب جبينه:من بغيتي اختي؟
العنود:بغيت بنت خالي..
تركي ابتسم بسخرية وهو يفكر يعني اذا ماخاب ظني هذي تطلع العنود بصراحه البنت حلوه ..
العنود من شافته يبتسم بسخرية وهو يقزها بنظراته خافت..
تركي:الا هذي شقة الضاوي..
العنود وهي تمر بجنبه:مشكور اخوي..
العنود تدق الجرس وهي متوترة لآن الرجل الغريب تم واقف مكانه متعنز على الجدار..شوي الا هيفاء فاتحه الباب وابتسامة مشرقة على وجهها:انا جاهزة..
ولما شافت عبوس العنود استغربت منها الا العنود تأشرلها بعيونها على اللي واقف جمبهم التفتت هيفاء..الا تركي يطالعهم بسخرية..

**************
فهد لما وصل للمستشفى حصل عند فواز ناس فتراجع وراح عند الممرضة يستفسر منهم؟
فهد: excuse me. who is the people with fawaz?
الممرضة they are his family:
فهد شكرها وقعد بالكرسي اللي برا ينطرهم ليما يطلعون عشان يدخل ..
وفي الغرفة كانت ام فواز تبكي على حال ولدها والطبيب بعد ماطمنها الشخص الوحيد اللي كان متماسك كانت اخته الجوهره اللي تهدي في امها وتقويها..
الجوهره:يمه سمي بالرحمن وصليلك ركعتين ..عشان نرجع الشقة..
ام فواز وهي تصيح:لا اله الا الله..انا بقوم واصلي لكن روحه للبيت مانيب برايحه..
الجوهره بعناد:مايصير يايمه كذا من وصلنا وانتي ماذقتي طعم النوم..
ام فوازوهي تحس بتعب:معاك حق.. ان شالله ..
الجوهرة قومت امها ومشت معاها طالعين من الغرفة وقبل ماتطع ناظرت اخوها بنظرة حزينة..لما طلعوا فهد فز من مكانه مما لفت انتباه ام فواز والجوهره ..
فهد:حمد الله على سلامتكم يام فواز..
ام فواز بإستغراب: الله يسلمك ياولدي..بس ماعرفتك؟
فهد:انا صديق فواز فهد..انا اللي دقيت عليكم وخبرتكم..
ام فواز بامتنان:مشكور وماتقصر ياولدي..
فهد:ان بغيتوا شي ولا شي ياخالتي ترا انا بالخدمه ..
ام فواز وهي تهز راسها:مشكور ياولدي الله يخليك لامك وابوك..
لما راحوا فهد قعد يتأمل الجوهرة ياترى هذي اللي كلمتني..سبحان الخالق الصوت مثل الشكل كانت مثل الملاك مع انه حس بعيونها حزن كبير..فهد هز راسه وهو يأنب نفسه..انا ايش قاعد افكر فيه انا اللحين مخطوب للعنود المفروض مافكر في وحده غيرها..
الجوهرة وهي تفكر باخوها المسكين لما امها كانت بالحمام اسمعت اخوها يتمتم باسم العنود..ياترى منهي هالبنت اللي شاغله اخوي حتى وهو فاقد الوعي..هنا قررت الجوهرة انها تعرف منهي هالبنت لانها حاسه ان نجاة اخوها مرتبطة فيها..

*************

----------


## سجينة الآهات

نرجع للعنود وهيفاء ..هيفاء لما شافت تركي رفعت خشمها بتكبر ومسكت العنود ومروا بجمبه ..لكن تركي سد عليها الطريق..
تركي وهو يقز العنود :على وين ياهيفاء؟
هيفاء خافت لما شافته يطالع العنود: مالك خص..
تركي التفت لها وببرود:دامك ساكنه ببيتي ..يكون لي خص..
هيفاء حست بشجاعه ممكن لان العنود معاها: لأ مالك خص ..ويكون ببالك وانا احذرك ياتركي اذا اعترضت طريقي ثاني مرة راح اخبر نواف باللي قاعد تسويه؟؟
تركي من جابت طاري نواف وتغيرت ملامح الى القسوة اللي بانت بصوته: هين ياهيفاء انتي اللي جبتيه لنفسك..والايام قدامنا
ابتعد وخلاهم لحالهم العنود كانت خايفة من تهديد تركي ..هذي اول مره تشوفه لكن ماتلوم هيفاء في رعبها منه..طالعت هيفاء وحصلتها شاحبه من بعد المشاحنه اللي صارت بينها وبين تركي..
العنود:هيفــــــاء؟
هيفاء التفتت عليها تبتسم:ماعليه يالعنود لا تخافين..تدرين احس براحه لأني رديت عليه..
العنود :طيب خلينا نروح..
هيفاء: وين تبين نروح..؟
العنود:ايش رايك نروح الحديقة..
هيفاء:بس ولا يهمك انتي تامري امر..
تابطوا البنات ذراع بعض وتوجهوا للحديقة..وهيفاء كانت تسولف وتمزح بمبالغة فحست العنود ان فيها شي ..اكيد انها مخبيه علي شي وماتبي تقولي..
اول ماقعدوا على الكرسي العنود سألتها:هيفاء شفيك؟
هيفاء وهي تتحاشى النظر للعنود:وش فيني..مافيني الا العافية..
العنود بنص عيون:يله عاد هذا الكلام قوليه لغيري انتي ناسية اني خابزتك وعاجنتك..
هيفاء وهي تفكر اذا تقولها ولا لأ..بس العنود الحت عليها..
هيقاء بهدوء:العنود...فواز مسوي حادث..
العنود تعابير وجهها تغيرت من الابتسام الى الصدمة واخيراً للألم ..همست:انتي ..ايش..تقولين؟
هيفاء وهي تمسك ايدها اللي صارت باردة:انا دريت انه الحادث صار له في اليوم اللي انتي شفتيه مع.....
هيفاء ماقدرت تكمل الجملة..اما العنود قامت من مكانها وقعدت تمشي بتوتر قدام هيفاء وهي تضم جسمها ..التفتت لهيفاء الدموع متحجرة بعيونها رافضة انها تنزل..
العنود بصوت كسير:ابــــي اشوفه..
هيفاء وهي منصدمة: العنود انتي جنيتي..مستحيل..
العنود وهي تترجا هيفاء: هيفاء ارجوك ابي اشوفه..ابي اطمن اذا كان حي ولا ميت..
هيفاء وهي معنده:لا ..وبعدين انتي ناسية انك مخطوبه لفهد..افرضي شافك عنده..
العنود وهي تحاول:هيفاء اررررجوك ..وبعدين بس ابي اشوفه وماغيرت رايي بالنسبة لزواجي لفهد..
هيفاء وهي تتنهد:طيب واذا حصلنا فهد عنده..
العنود:انتي دقي على فهد على اساس انك تبين منه شي واساليه عن مكانه..
هيفاء اخيراً استسلمت ودقت على اخوها..
فهد:هــــلا.
هيفاء وهي تطالع العنود:هلا فهد..شلونك..؟
فهد: تمام..
هيفاء:فهد بغيت منك شي...بس بالاول انت وينك؟
فهد مستغرب من سؤالها:انا توني طالع من المستشفى ورايح الشقة..خير ايش بغيتي؟
هيفاء:مستشفى..خير في شي؟
فهد:لا فواز رفيقي مسوي حادث وتوني جاي منه..
هيفاء:اها...عسا مو خطير؟
فهد: الا..راح في غيبوبه..وبعدين انتي مكلمتني عشان تسأليني عن فواز..
هيفاء وهي تمث:هاااا..اف تصدق اني نسيت انا ايش كنت ابي منك؟
فهد من العصبية سكر التليفون بوجهها..
هيفاء طالعت العنود اللي كانت على اعصابها :يله خلينا نروح مع اني احس اني بندم على اللي بنسويه..
العنود:فهد ايش قال عن فواز..
هيفاء:يقول انه بغيبوبه..
العنود نزلت راسها وهي تفكر..من كم يوم كانت تتمناله الموت..ولما حست اللحين ان فواز ممكن يموت ويروح حست بالضياع وهي تفكر شلون بتعيش في دنيا فواز ماله وجود فيها..رفعت راسها الا هيفاء قرت اللي بعيونها وتفهمتها..
هيفاء:اسمعي يالعنود انا مث ماقتلك سواء اخترتي فهد او فواز انتي راح تظلين حبيبتي..
العنود هزت راسها ومسحت الدموع من عينها:لا انا قلت بآخذ فهد وماراح اتراجع عن كلامي..وبعدين خلينا نروح قبل لا نتأخر..
دقايق الا التاكسي منزهم قدام المستشفى وهم مش متاكدين اذا كان بهالمستشفى ولا لأ ؟بس لما سألوا عن فواز العالي عطوهم رقم غرفته واتجهوا لها ولما وصوا وقفت العنود متوترة قدام الباب ومحتارة مابين انها تدخل ولالأ؟بس هيفاء شجعتها بنظرة من عينها..
افتحت الباب وشافته نايم بسلام وراسه مضمد وجهاز مراقبه متص فيه وكان شاحب ومافيه لون..العنود امسكت قلبها وهي تقرب منه..ولما وصلت قعدت تتأمله وهي ماسكه نفسها عشان ماتبكي..
العنود بصوت هادئ: فــــواز..حاولت تتكلم بس الدموع غالبتها فمن غير ماتحس قعدت تعاتبه وهي حاطه راسه على السرير جمبه..
العنود من بين دموعها: حرام عليك كذا ..حرام..عقب ما خليتني احبك واتعق فيك تسوي فيني كذا..ليه انا ايش سويت لك عشان تعملي كذا..واللحين تبي تموت وتخليني..
فـــواز اصحى..اصحى يافـــواز..
هيفاء طلت عليها وهي تعجلها:العنود خلاص يكفي اللي تسوينه بنفسك..وخلينا نروح..
العنود قبل لاتطلع لمست ايده وطلعت .
فواز وكأن بلمسة ايدها سحرته وخلت دقات قلبه تنبض بسرعه حتى وهو بسباته كان يتنشق ريحتها وكأن يسمعها تعاتبه وتناديه عشان يعيش..فواز فتح عينه عشان يتأكد اذا كانت حلم ولا حقيقة..
الجوهرة اللي كانت تمشي بالممر شافت بنتين طالعين من غرفة فواز وواحده منهم كان باين عليها التأثر..استغربت منهم وهم لما شافوها كملوا طريقهم على عجل حتى قبل لا يتسنى لها الوقت تسألهم ايش يبون.
دخلت الغرفة حصلت فواز واعي وقاعد يناظر الغرفة وكأنه يبحث عن شي ..الجوهرة قربت منه وهي مو مصدقة ..
همست:فواز..
فواز التفت عليها وهو حاس انه لساته بحلم:العنود وينها..؟
الجوهرة بتقطيبه:العنود..مين العنود..
فواز وجفونه تثقل: العنود ملاكي..وغاب عن الوعي..
الجوهرة بسرعة راحت ونادت الدكتور..دخل الدكتور ومعاه النرس وماسمح لها أنها تدخل.هنا عرفت الجوهرة انه العنود اللي يتكلم عنها فواز هي نفسها اللي شافتها تطلع من غرفته.

***********
هيفاء قاعدة تهدي في العنود اللي كانت منهارة من شافت شكل فواز هيفاء ضمتها و العنود من بين شهقاتها:حـــرام يموت ياهيفاء حــرام.
هيفاء وهي تربت عليها :العنود هذا اللي كاتبه الله ..وبعدين حرام اللي تسوينه في نفسك..
العنود تمسح دموعها وهي توقف وترفع عينها للمستشفى وكأنها تودعه..وكملت طريقها وهي خلاص قررت أنها تقنع أمها أنهم يردون السعودية وهيفاء تمشي وراها.
هيفاء وهي تحاول تفرفش العنود:ها وين نروح اللحين..
العنود ببرود:أنا برجع للشقة.
هيفاء منصدمة:بترجعين للشقة! تو الناس ..لا تدرين وين بنروح..بنروح لشوكلات بار..ايش رأيك؟
العنود من غير نفس:آسفة ياهيفاء والله مالي نفس..
هيفاء:طيب ايش رأيك نروح لشقتنا..فيه حديقة روعه متصلة بالعمارة..
العنود:اوكي..ماعندي مانع..بس على الله ولد خالتك مايكون هناك.
هيفاء:لا ماظن بعدين أنتي شايفته وهو طالع..وان شالله إشغاله تعطله..
مشوا متجهين للشقة أول ماوصلوا استقبلتهم أم فهد اللي ضمت العنود بأحضانها وتبارك لها ..وكان هذا سبب ثاني لموافقة العنود للزواج..
العنود بابتسامه:الله يباركلك ياخالتي .
أم فهد:والله يابنتي ماتصدقين وش قد فرحت لما وافقت..
العنود:والله أنا اللي فرحتي أكثر إني بصير واحده منكم..

هيفاء مسكت العنود من كتفها وهي تحثها :يله امشي خل نرقى لغرفتي..يله مامي تشاو..
أم فهد وهي تهز راسها:والله مادري أنتي وش تقولين..
هيفاء والعنود يضحكون على شكل أم فهد وهم يرقون الدرج..
العنود قعدت تتأمل روعة الشقة وإبداعها:تصدقين ياهيفاء بصراحة كأنك عايشه بعصر ولى وراح..
هيفاء بابتسامة جانبية:كنت حاسه انها راح تعجبك يله نحط الشنط بالغرفة وننزل للحديقة..
البنات حطوا الشنط ونزلوا تحت هيفاء دلت العنود على البوابة اللي تاخذها للحديقة على شان هي بتروح تخبر الخدامه تسويلهم كابتشينو..
الا باب الشقة ينفتح التفت هيفاء تشوف مين الا هو تركي.هيفاء دخلت المطبخ بسرعه قبل لا يشوفها بس لسوء حظها دخل المطبخ وهو مبين عليه التعب ومن غير مايقول شي فتح باب الثلاجه وصب لنفسه مويه وشربها كلها دفعه وحده..هيفاء شفقت عليه من شكله مبين انه تعبان،تركي رفع عينه وشافها تأمله وبنظرة احتقار:خير في ايش تطالعين؟
هيفاء وهي مجفله:انا..انا جايه اسوي كابتشينو.
تركي يطالعها بسخرية وهو يشوفها واقفه بمكانها: طيب ليه ماتسوين؟
هيفاء انتبهت لنفسها ولفت تاخذ الغلاية وتحط فيها مويه وتركي واقف بمكانه يراقبها وهي تشتغل مستمتع بتوترها..هيفاء وهي تشتمه في نفسها وتفكر شلون حست بالشفقه اتجاهه..
تركي قرب من مكان ماهي واقفه جمب الغلايه الكهربائية وهيفاء تصلبت بمكانها ودقات قلبها تسارع ،بس هو طل من الشباك وقاعد يشوف الحديقة..وبعدها ابتسم وهيفاء تطالعه من طرف عينها.
تركي وهو عينه على الحديقة:على فكرة بنت عمتك هذي حلوة..
هيفاء التفتت عليه بصدمه: انت ماتستحي على وجهك..
تركي بسخرية: وش فيها ..الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة..
هيفاء بغضب:صدق انك قليل ادب ومش متربي..
تركي وهو متعنز على الدولاب: على فكرة لما تزعلين شكلك روعه..
هيفاء من كثر ماهي معصبه: انا احذرك اذا حاولت تقرب من بنت عمتي راح اقتلك..
صبت الكابتشينو بالاكواب وطلعت وهي مفوره وصوت ضحكته تتبعها..

***************
الجوهره ايش راح تسوي ؟
والعنود ايش راح يكون مصيرها؟
هيفاء ياترى ايش ناطرها؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجزء الحادي عشر
كانت العنود نازلة من الطابق الثاني متجهه للباب عشان ترجع لشقتهم
بس صوت تركي استوقفها قبل ماتفتح الباب..
تركي بصوت هادئ: السلام عليكم..
العنود بأستغراب:وعليكم السلام..
حاولت العنود تطلع بس هو كان واقف بالطريق ..في نفس الوقت كانت هيفاء نازله الدرج بسرعه تبي تقول للعنود شي لما شافت تركي يكلم العنود تراجعت بضع خطوات عشان تركي مايشوفها..بس اللي مادرت فيه هيفاء ان تركي شافها وابتدى بالخطة فتكلم بصوت ساحر:على فكرة ماعرفت اسمك..
بس العنود مامرت عليها هالحيلة فرفعت راسها: على فكرة هالاسلوب مو جديد علي..فياريت توخر من طريقي..
تركي وهو يشوف ارتفاع راسها وعرف انه ماراح يقدر يكسبها بصفه فحب انه يدخل بصلب الموضوع :اسمعي يالعنود..ولما شاف ارتفاع حاجبها..ايه اعرف اسمك بس انا كنت ابي اكلمك بموضوع مهم..
العنود ببرود وهدوء:ممكن لو سمحت تخليني اطلع..
هيفاء ابتسمت بالخفا على اسلوب العنود مع تركي اظاهر هذي اول مرة احد يوقف بوجهه بعناد..بس شكله ماعرف العنود زين..
تركي تحرك من مكانه من غير مايقول شي وافسح لها الطريق عشان تطلع العنود اطلعت من غير ماتعطيه وجه..
تركي اول ماسكرت الباب التفت للدرج هنا هيفاء مسكت نفسها ياترى يقدر يشوفني..بس تركي كمل طريقه ودخل المكتب.وهيفاء ظلت بمكانها وهي تفكر ..ايش الموضوع المهم اللي تركي كان يبي يكلم العنود فيه..هزت كتوفها مش مهتمه ورقت لغرفتها وهناك صلت العشا وبدلت ملابسها ونامت..
************
في اليوم التالي اشرقت الشمس وجابت معاها يوم جديد وتخفي بين طواياها اقدار مايعلم بها الا الله..
في مستشفى في لندن وبالذات في غرفه في الطابق الثالث كان فيه
شابين يختلفون في هيئتهم عن الباقين اللي باين من ملامحهم انهم عرب هناك فهد
قاعد مع تركي يحاول يرفع من معناوياته اللي كانت محطمه من قبل الحادث وفهد بينه وبين نفسه يتساءل عن السبب فواز كان دايما مرح ماخذ الدنيا لعب وضحك ..فهد كان
يتامله مب مصدق اللي قاعد قدامه رفيقه فواز الحادث خذا ماخذه منه كانت الهالات السوداء تحت عيونه وهزل جسمه اللي كان دايما يحسد عليه ..كانت الصينيه قدام فواز
بس مالمسها ..فهد كان يحاول يقنعه انه ياكل كم لقمه بس كان رافض وشارد الذهن..
فهد بغضب:فواز انت لازم تاكل مايسير اللي تسويه بنفسك جسمك ضعيف محتاج يسترد عافيته..
فواز صد بوجهه للجهه الثانيه مثل الطفل العنيد:حد موكلك علي ترى فهد والله مالي خلق لك..
فهد توترت اعصابه:متى صارلك خلق يافواز من الصبح وانت نفسك شينه على الكل..
فواز كان يفرغ الغضب اللي يحس فيه في فهد:اذا انا صارت نفسي شينه فهدا بسببك لانك صاير مثل المراه الحنانه..
فهد منصدم من كلام فواز:انا مراه حنانه مشكور جزاك الله الف خير عالعموم انا 
ماتوقع منك كلمة شكرلان اللي سويته بدافع العشره اللي بيننا...
فواز يطالع برى من الشباك بس ملامحه كانت تحمل الغيظ وكانه مب مستحمل كلمه من فهد..
فهد وقف من كرسيه وهويطالع فواز بتفكير مب عارف شلون يفهمه..
فهد ياشربيده للباب :انا رايح .. وياليت يكون مزاجك المره الجايه احسن من هالمره..
فواز ارتدراسه بقوه:وش قصدك ..ترى ماحد طقك على يدك وقالك تزورني ..
فهد هز راسه وكانه يأس من الكلام معه..ذكر نفسه ان هذا رفيقه ولازم يستحمل مزاجه
لان اللي صارله مب شويه..
*****************

هيفاء توعت من النوم وهي تحس بثقل بجسمها سحبت نفسها للحمام وخذت شاور سريع وبدلت ملابسها ،نزلت تحت وشافت البيت هادي قطبت جبينها ياترى وين الكل؟ دخلت الصاله وماحصت احد سمعت صوت جاي من الحديقة فطلعت وحصلت الكل مجتمع على الطاوله يفطر حتى فهد اللي مو من عادته ان يقوم بدري كان موجود لانه توه جاي من زيارته لفواز..زادت ابتسامتها لما لاحظت انه في واحد ناقص اللي هو تركي.
ابو فهد وهو يناديها: هلا ببنيتي تعالي يمه وقعدي.
هيفاء راحت وقعدت على الكرسي اللي بجنب فهد اللي كان بعالم ثاني.
هيفاء وهي تكلمه: من زمان مافطرنا مع بعض ،صح؟
فهد:............
هيفاء:ياهوووووو...وينك فيه؟
فهد انتبه لها:همم..لا كنت افكر بشي شاغلني..
هيفاء تبتسم:اللي شاغل بالك يتهنا به..
فهد بجديه وبصوت منخفض: الا العنود شخبارها ياهيفاء؟
هيفاء بخبث:اوه اوه من اللحين قمنا نحب..
فهد بعصبيه: انا الغبي اللي اسالك.
وقام من مكانه معصب لدرجة ان الكرسي كان بيوقع وهيفاء استغربت من اخوها وتصرفه هذي اول مره تشوفه هشكل حاولت انها تلحقه وتشوف ايش فيه بس امها مسكتها..
فهد طلع وهو متضايق حده وحاس نفسه بين نارين ومايعرف ايش يسوي كلم حمد عشان يشوف وينه وحصله بالجيم يتمرن فقرر انه يروح له بالجيم وياخذ منه جواب للي يصير لفواز وتصرفاته.

هيفاء تسأل امها:الا يمه المغرور وينه مو مبين؟
ام فهد:اي مغرور؟
هيفاء:يعني من غيره تركي.
ام فهد وهي تضربها: اه ياقليلة الادب صدق انك ماتعرفين الادب اللحين مسكننا في شقته ومتعب نفسه عشانا تقولين عنه كذا.
هيفاء:اوكي يايمه ماكان قصدي آسفه..طيب هو وينه؟
ام فهد:طلع من الصبح يقول ان عنده شغل في منطقة برا لندن ويمكن مايجي الا بكرة.
هيفاء ماتمالكت نفسها نقزت من مكانها من الفرحه اللي حست فيها اول مره تحس بالحريه في ذا البيت ..
امها تطالعها بنظره جانبيه منصدمه منها 
ام فهد عصبت:هيفاء وعمى!! قومي مني لااضربك الحين والله لا تخلين اقول حق تركي يسوي فيك اللي يبيه..
هيفاء كانت مستانسه عبست لان وجهه امها الجدي مايدل على المزح وانها ممكن تسويها فكرت انها محتاجه تكون امها في صفها ..
قامت هيفاء من مكانها وضمت امهاوهي تقولها:افا يايما انا بنتك حشاشة يوفك توقفين ضدي عشان ولد اختك ترى والله مب قصدي..
ام فهد تطالع بنتها بشك:اجل وش قصدك من ذى الحركه ..
هيفاء تبررحق امها:انا قصدي ابي اخذي راحتي في الشقه مب كل دقيقه انخش في زاويه اذا مرتركي ..
ام فهد :معليه ياهيوف بنشوف اخرتك مع ولد خالتك ايش..
هيفاء اعتذرت من امها وطلعت من الصاله ناويه تروح لغرفتها وهي تفكر لها الدرجه واضحه مشاعري تجاه تركي ..ماكان لازم تكتشف أي شئ بيني وبين تركي..مضطره تمثل قدام امها انها تحترمه وتعزه على اساس القرابه اللي بينهم
كلما تذكرت المستقبل اللي راح يجمعهم حست برعشه تمشي على عامودها الفقري
************************************
فهد كان قاعد في مقهى الجوري عازمه حمد على قهوه ونفس الوقت يغير الجو اللي كان عايش فيه ..حمد الوحيد اللي يفهم فهد حس انه لازم يطلع من جو المستشفى والبيت 
لان نفسيته تعبت مع الوقت اللي يقضيه مع فواز حمد كان ناوي يخلي فهد يفضفض
اللي في قلبه على الله يخفف عليه ..
فهد وهو يبتسم ابتسامة ضعف:وش الكرم اللي نزل عليك اليوم وخلاك تعزمني ..؟
حمد وهو يهزراسه:لا والله لاحظت من زمان ماقعدنا مع بعض ندردش ونضحك مثل اول..
فهد منزل راسه وعلى وجهه تعابيرغير مفهومه:حمد وانا اخوك احس اني تغيرت من حادث فواز صرت مقسم وقتي بين المستشفى والبيت لدرجة ماعاد عندي وقت احك راسي..
حمد يطالع فهد بتفكير:فهد تراك مانت ملزوم تروح له كل يوم هله موجودين وهم يتكفلون به..
فهد وهورافض:لا لا ياحمد مومن شيمتي النذاله ..الحين يومه في عز حاجته لي
اروح واخليه
حمد هو يحاول يقنعه:يارجال انا ماقلتلك لا تزوره انا قصدي انك تخفف من زياراتك بعدين تعال انا جايبك مب عشان نسولف عن فواز والمستشفى..
فهد يولع جواله باشارة انه استقبل بلوتوث..من ساحرات العيون..التفت عليه حمد يشوف وش فيه ..
حمد يضحك بسخرية:هههههههه ماانت بهين يافهيد قاموا البنات يتعرفون عليك..
فهد بحيره:تهقى استقبل ولا لا ؟
حمد مندهش:استقبل يافطين عاد فيها شك ..مالت عليهم صارلي ساعه هنا ماحد طرشلي ..
فهد ضغط على زر الاستقبال ..شوي الا دق الجوال رنة المسج فتح فهد المسج شاف 
شاف رسمة بنت ملثمه مكتوب عليها ممكن اتعرف..
فهد ابتسم ابتسامة سخريه وتلفت حوله على الله يلمحها في هالجموع الخليجيه ..شاف واحده تبتسم له ومن مظهرها عرف ان البنت بايعتها ..حمد سحب الجوال من يده يشوف الرساله ..
حمد بونااسه:فهد ارسلها ! هذه فرصه ماتفوت ..
فهد قطب جبينه:وش ارسل لها ..؟
حمد وهو يطالعه بخبث:ارسلها ممكن وبعدين ارسلها رقمك ..
فهد رافع حواجبه مستغرب:انت من جدك ..انا خليت هالحركات من زمان ..بعدين انت شفت وجهها اول..
حمد تلفت:لا وين هي اشر لي عليها ..
فهد اشرله بعيونه عليها وحمد لما شافها عبس وجهه والتفت على فهد وهو ميت من الضحك..
حمد يضحك:ههههه قدرك ..انزين طرش خل نتسلى شوي ..مسكينه حالتها صعبه..
فهد ابتسم :ماشي بس نتسلى مابي ارقام ولامكالمات ..
فهد فتش في جواله عشان يطرش لها ..
رن تلفون فهد وكان رقم فواز ..رجع فهد للواقع المرير..
فواز:الو........
فهد:الو ..مرحبا فواز..
فواز:مرحبتين وش اخبارك ..
فهد :بخير الله يعافيك ويسلمك ..انت بشرني وش علومك اربك بخير..
فواز ابتسم:الحمدالله احسن اليوم ..بس بغيتك تسوي لي شئ وابيك تقولي تم..
فهد ضحك:من غيرمااقول انت تأمر..هاأمر يالطيب..
فواز:ماخاب ظني فيك يافهد رجال والنعم ..بس الا هل متضايقين من همي وابي اخفف عليهم شوي لانهم من يوم وصلوا مارتاحوا دقيقه وللا سف ماعندهم حد في لندن يزورونه وياليت يا فهد يقعدون مع اهلك يستانسون شوي ..
فهد حس باحراج :والله يافواز حنا المقصرين اسمحلنا ..كان المفروض نعزم الا هل من نفسنا ..هذا الواجب..
فواز:ندري يافهد انكم معذروين بس ياليت اذا مافيها احراج الاهل يوافقون.. 
فهد :لا لا ابشر الاهل اليوم عشاهم عندنا ياخي حنا اهل من ديره واحده..
فواز فرح:تسلم تسلم يالغالي والله مادري بدونك وش اسوي ..
فهد:افا عليك تركي انت فصل وانا البس وكلم الاهل ان السواق بيستناهم برع الفندق الساعه خمس الاهم في أي فندق..
فواز:في فندق الفورالسيسون ..يالله مع السلامه ومشكوريافهد..
فهد:الله يسلمك وماطلبت يالطيب..
سكرفهد وشاف حمد يلعب بجواله وباين عليه متاثر..
فهد ياشربيده:ياهووووووووو وين رحت ..
حمد وعلى فمه بسمة انتصار: ياخوي لقيت لي صيده ماتفوت ..بنت تجنن تطرش لي..
فهد ضحك على تعابير وجهه:حبيبي كلهم نفس الصنف .. الحين هد التلفون من يدك وكلمني..
حمد منزل راسه على الجوال بتركيز:هذا وقته البنت تطرشلي رقمها وانت تبيني اكلمك..
فهد عصب:اسمعني الحين بعدين تفرغ لها ..اهلك وينهم..؟
حمد رفع راسه يتافف:امي وانا طالع كانت ناويه تروح لشقتكم ..
فهد وهو يستوعب الامر:اهاا حلو والله عشان تجتمع العائله كلها..
حمد قطب جبينه :ليه من غيرهم بيجون شقتكم..؟
فهد بوجه جدي:عزمت اهل فواز يتعشون عندنا الليله مساكين ما عندهم حد في لندن 
حمد مندهش:لا من من اهله هنا..
فهد وهو يفكر:امه واخته بس..ليش السؤال؟
حمد: لا بس كذا ..البنت كم عمرها..؟
فهد رفع عيونه يفكر:يعني على ماظن كبر خواتنا..
حمد ابتسم باثاره: والله.. زينه ولا شينه ؟ 
فهد عصب ومسك الكوب اللي قدامه:اسكت لا اكت القهوه على وجهك ..عييب هذه شوفات الرجال الحين انت ترضى على شوفاتك..
حمد وهو خايف:انا ما قلت شئ غلط عشان تعصب علي كذاا..
فهد باصرار:لا قلت ترضى انت على اختك يسولفون عنها ربعك..
حمد وهومنزل راسه :لا طبعا..ماارضى..
فهد هدأ:خلاص الحين انطم خل اكلم الوالده..
فهد رفع جواله ودق عل امه ..
فهد وهومتضايق:الو..هلا يما ..
ام فهد:هلا حبيبي وينك ماتغديت..
فهد:بلا تغديت يما لا تشيلين هم ..
ام فهد:وش فيك فديتك ..نبرة صوتك ما تبشر بخير..
فهد ابتسم:لا يما مافيني شئ بس بغيت اطلب منك طلب ..؟
ام فهد قطبت جبينها:يالبيه فهد بن سلمان..
فهد ضحك:الله لبيك يما ..رفيقي فواز متضايق عشان امه شايله هم مرضه وهو عشان تستانس شوي وتغير جو المستشفى فكر ان حنا نعزمها على العشاء..
ام فهد: ماطلب شئ هذا واجبنا ..خلاص تطمن انا بجهزالعشاء الحين وبنضيفهم وبنبيض وجهك عندهم ..
فهد استانست:مشكوره يما ماتقصرين ..اي يما ياليت تطرشين السايق عليهم لانهم مايعرفون مكان الشقه ..
ام فهد:ان شاء الله انت عطني عنوانهم وانا برسله لهم..
فهد:هم ساكنين في فندق الفور سيسون الساعه خمس بيكونون جاهزين..
ام فهد:صار..يالله يايما مع السلامه عمتك عندي هي واهلها ..
فهدتطمئن:الله يسلمك يالغاليه..
حمد طول مافهد وهو يكلم كان يطالعه و يفكر..ليش فهد عصب لها الدرجه عشان اخت فواز اول مره يشوفه حمد مهتم في بنت ولدرجة انه يزعل عليه عشانها لا السالفه فيها ان ..فهد مب النوع اللي يهتم للبنات فليش يوم جبت طاري البنت على لساني عصب..هو صح معه حق بس تصرفاته مالها مبرر اللي مايعرفه يقول عاشق غيور..
***********************
دقت الساعه خمس في شقة تركي الضاوي..كانت السوالف والضحك صدى الصوت في الصاله الرئيسيه ..ام فهد قاعده جنب ام حمد يسولفون والقهوه والشاي مرتبه على طاوله قدامهم ..والبنات هيفاء والعنود قاعدين على الارض مقابلين المدخنه يقشرون حب وياكلونها ..هيفاء كانت تسولف على العنود مغامراتها في لبنان يوم سافروا في الربيع ..
هيفاء وتعابير وجهها متاثره:الله وكيلك العنود لقيت بوت ينلبس فوق البنطلون عليه نقش بالتنين بثلاثمئة دولار..
العنود وهي مندهشه:مالت عليهم ليش غالين ..
هيفاء مسكتها من يدها:تعرفين احلى شئ قومة الصبح ننزل والجو بارد نتقهوى في السولدير ..
العنود وهي مندمجه:مالقيت حد هناك من المشاهير..
هيفاء عبست :مالقيت حد احبه .. لقيت اخت نانسي عجرم ..نادين عجرم ليتك شفت وجه فهد يوم شافها..
العنود تضحك:امانه وش سوى..
هيفاء :الغبي يحسبها نانسي لانها كانت لابسه نظاره وتشبهها فقام الله وكيللك ياخذ توقيعها يوم وقعت له شاف الاسم نادين فاستغرب.. 
العنود وهي متحمسه:انزين وش سوى..
هيفاء :قالها ليش كاتبه نادين قالت لاني نادين قالها يعني انت مب نانسي عجرم ..
قالت لا انا نادين اخت لنانسي..فهدعصب: اقول خل التوقيع عندك مانبغيه..
العنود تضحك:ههههههههه حرام فهد صدق تفشل ..
هيفاء ميته من الضحك:ههههههه لا يستاهل ذبحونا بذي النانسي عجرم..
العنود بحماس:اللللللللله ياهيفاء خاطري اروح لبنان(التفتت العنود على امها) يما ليه مانسافرمع خالي السنه الجايه لبنان..
ام حمد تضايقت:لا تعرفين ان ابوك مايحب هالديره ولا يدانيها..
ام فهد:مايحتاج بعد كم سنه بتروحين معنا ومع رجالك ..
تغيرت تعابير وجه العنود الى العبوس نزلت راسها عشان ماحد يلا حظ مشاعرها 
بس لقطت هيفاء اللي تحس فيه العنودو حست بالعجزوالذنب لان العنود مضطره تمر في هالزواج وهي ماتبي ..هزت ام فهد كتف هيفاء وقطعت حبل افكارها..
ام فهد:يما هيفاء لاحد يوسخ السجاد بقشور الحب ترى بيجونا ضيوف..
هيفاء التفتت مقطبة الجبين مستغربه:من الضيوف يما..! ام محمد..؟
ام فهد وهي تهز راسها:لا اهل رفيق فهد اخوك فواز..
العنود اللي كانت شارده الذهن في عبوسه التفتت على هيفاء بسرعة البرق..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

هيفاء حست بصدمه :يما ليه ما قلت لنا كان على الاقل تبرزنا..
ام فهد وهي تطالع في الساعه: اجل روحوا تبرزوا لانهم الحين جايين بالطريق..
وقفت هيفاء ومسكت العنود تقومها من مكانها وملامح وجهه على ماهي من الصدمه
ماتقدر تواجهه اهله وتمثل عليهم انها ماتعرفه ولا تحبه حست بخوف من مشاعرها انها تفضحها وش ردة فعل اخته لما تعرف ان احنا البنات اللي كنا بالمستشفى عند فواز العنود من غير ارادتها تسارعت دقات قلبها بقوه ..كانت هيفاء تمشيها لغرفتها 
تحس برجيلها مثل الماء اذا وقفت بتنهار تمسكت بهيفاء لما وصلوا لغرفتها وتلا شت 
قوتها وطاحت على السرير ..هيفاء خافت على العنود وجهها اصفر..
هيفاء تهز العنود:العنود ..العنود تكلمي وش فيك ..لاتخوفيني..
العنود رفعت راسها وهي تهزه:لا لا ماقدر ياهيفاء ماقدر اواجه اهله ماكأن شئ صار بيني وبينه..
هيفاء فهمت قصدها:العنود الله وش منه خايفه مايعرفون عنك شئ ولاراح يعرفون اذا خليت نفسك طبيعيه..
العنود مصممه:ماقدرانا من اسمعه طاريه تقلب مشاعري ..بعدين نسيت ان اخته شافتنا عنده بالمستشفى..
هيفاء هزت كتفها بغيرمبالاه :عادي بنقول جاين نمر فهد عشان نروح معه السينما اواي شئ ..العنود اوعدك انه ماراح يصيرشئ من اللي في بالك بالعكس سوالف ووناسه..
العنود بعيون كلها رجاء:توعديني ..
هيفاء بابتسامه:اوعدك ..يلا قومي الحين نتزين ونتكشخ مع اني متاكده انهم الحين تحت..
قضوا البنات نصف ساعه في اللبس والتزين وحطوا مك اب بسيط عباره عن كحل ومسكره ..واخيرا خلصوا وكل واحده تاملت نفسها في المراه راضيه من شكلها..
نزلوا تحت وسمعوا اصوات غريبه عباره عن صوت مراه كبيره في السن والثانيه
صوت بنت في مقتبل العمر..هيفاء عطت العنود ابتسامة تشجيع وتقدمتها في الدخول
لما دخلوا سلموا البنات على ام فواز وبنتها..
ام حمد بابتسامه:هذه بنتي العنود وهذه بنت اخوي هيفاء..
ام فهد :بنات هذه خالتكم ام فواز وبنتها الجوهره..
هيفاء بابتسامه:هلا والله خالتي تو مانور البيت..
ام فواز بحنان:والله ان البيت منور باهله ..
العنود بخجل:مرحبا خاله وش اخبارك ..
ام فواز التفتت على العنود:مرحبيتين يابنتي بخير تسلمين ياعمري..
هيفاء التفتت على الجوهره تبادل معها اطراف الحديث ..حست بخجل العنود فشركتها معهم بالسوالف..
الجوهره بفضول:انت بأي سنه جامعه ..
العنود بنعومه:سنه ثانيه بجامعة الملك سعود..
الجوهره استانست:والله انا بعد سنه ثانيه بجامعة الملك سعود
العنود انصدمت :معقوله بس انا ماشفتك بالجامعه باي تخصص انت ..؟
الجوهره بفخر:تصميم ديكوروانت..
العنود:انا لغه انجيليزيه ..
الجوهره التفتت لهيفاء باستمتاع:وانت وش تخصصك..
هيفاء بفخر:بدخل الجامعه هالسنه وراح اتخصص تاريخ..
الجوهره:يحليك اثرك صغيره مايبين عليك ..
هيفاء حطت يدها على خصرها:يعني وشلون مايبين علي ..
العنود تاشرلهيفاء بيدها:العنود خلك منها مانكلم بزران..
الجوهره ضحكت:هههههههههه لا انا ماقصد ماشاء الله على عقلك يعطيك اكبر من سنك..
هيفاء الفتت للعنود:شوفي الدرر اللي تطلع من فمها الله عليك يالجوهره صدق عجبتيني..
العنود كشت على وجه هيفاء:كش عليك البنت تجاملك ماتعرفين الفرق بين المجامله والصدق..
الجوهره استغرقت بالضحك على الثنتين..
هيفاء بنظرة توعد:اوريك صبري علي ياعنيد خليهم يروحون وتشوفين..
العنود رفعت يدها تمثل الخوف:لاعاد خوفتيني يامرعبه ..
هيفاء طنشت للعنود:ماعلينا امشي يالجوهره اوريك الشقه..
طلعوا البنات من الصاله الرئيسيه وتمشوا في الشقه ماقدرت الجوهره الا تعبرعن اعجابها بالشقه وفي الاخير اتفقوا انهم يروحون ويشربون كابتشينوفي الهواء الطلق..
الجوهره باعجاب:ماشاء الله عليكم علاقتكم too close.. 
هيفاء ضحكت:لا وبعد ابشرك البنت بتصير مرة اخوي..
الجوهره باستغراب:أي اخ ..؟
هيفاء تفسر:في غيره فهد اخوي طبعا..
الجوهره طاح قلبها في بطنها حست بشعورغير مالوف اول شئ وبالحزن على اخوها عشان كذا كان متضايق ونفس الوقت كانت مشمئزه من نفسها لانها سمحت لنفسها تعجب بواحد مخطوب بس الجوهره متاكده ان العنود تحب اخوها.. عندها الفرصه تختبرها اذاهي تحبه ولاهي توهم..
الجوهره :يابختك انا وفواز وحيدين والحين بحن عليه عشان يتزوج..
العنود رفعت راسها بقوه :ليش الا ستعجال خليه ان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامه بعدين دوروا له على عروس..
الجوهره ابتسمت برضى لانها لقت الجواب على اسئلتها :معك حق هذا اذا وافق..
هيفاء تدخلت: وليش مايوافق..؟
كانت الجوهره بتجاوب بس ام فهد دخلت عليهم وقاطعت جو التوتر اللي هم فيه
ام فهد:يلا بنات تفضلوا على العشاء..
طلعوا البنات من الحديقه وراحوا لغرفة لطعام فيها كانت السفره تحمل انواع الاكل واصنافه وكان الطبق الرئيسي كبسه باللحم..
هيفاء تطالع الاكل بشهيه :الله اشتقت للكبسه وش عرفك يما اني خاطري فيها..
ام فهد ابتسمت:من اللي قالك اني مسويتها لك هذا عشان حبيبتي ام فواز..
ام فواز :تسلمين الله يطول بعمرك..
طول العشاء والجوهره تحاول تقرب من العنود تبي تعرف وش السبب اللي خلا العنود توافق على فهد وهي تحب تركي بس مالقت الجواب الشافي منها..
على الساعه 9استئذنت ام فواز هي بنتها بيروحون البيت سلموا الحريم على بعض واتفقوا انهم يشوفون بعض مره ثانيه..
الجوهره توجه كلامها للهيفاء والعنود:امانه بنات لازم نشوفكم مره ثانيه لا تقاطعونا..
هيفاء هزت راسها:ان شاء الله انا والعنود كل يوم نطلع بكره وش رايك تروحين معنا..
الجوهره قطبت جبينها :امم بكره ماقدر لازم اكون بالمستشفى..
العنود:خلاص رقم موبايلي عندك كلمينا في أي وقت..
الجوهره ابتسمت:خلاص يالله باي بنات..
البنات ردوابصوت واحد:بــــــــــــــــــاااي
بعد هم بربع ساعه طلعت عمتها والعنود وراحوا البيت ..
ام فهد باين على ملامحه الا رهاق:احس اني تعبانه قايمه من صلاة الفجر ولاغيلت عالعموم برقى لفوق لغرفتي وبنام..
هيفاء وافقتها الراي:وانا بعد يما بروح معك ..
ام فهد حطت يدها على صدرها:اعوذ من البليس نسيت بنتي..
هيفاء خافت:وين نسيتيها يما ..
ام فهد بقلق :نسيتها عند بيت عمتك وداها ابوك اليوم عندهم من الظهر..
هيفاء ارتاحت:يما الله يهداك وين ناسيتها يعني في السوق خليها تبات عندهم الليله والصباح رباح..
ام فهد تثاوبت :أي والله انا تعبانه ومافي حد بيجيبه هالحزه..
هيفاء مسكت امها من خصرها ورقوا الدرج:يلا يما تصبحين على خير..
نامت هيفاء ليله مضطربه في نومها وكالعاده حلم الكوخ صار يرافق احلامها هالايام ويعكر نومها لدرجة انها تنام متقطع قامت هيفاء من نومها مجفله تعوذت من الابليس
وحست بجفاف في حلقها جفاف مؤلم ماقدرت تنام من بعده فقامت من سريرها بخطوات ثقيله ونفس الوقت كان قلبها يضرب بقوه من جراء تاثيره بالحلم..
لبست روبها فوق البيجاما ونزلت تحت للمطبخ قررت انها تسوي لها حليب حار يساعدها على النوم
كانت قاعده حطى يدها على خدها تنطر الحليب يفوح ..لما فاح شربته بهدوء وطلعت من المطبخ فكرت انه تشوف فهد اخوها اذا جاء ..لقت غرفته مظلمه اكتفشت انه نايم
كانت بتروح صوب غرفتها بس لفتت انتباهها الغرفه اللي بجنب غرفة فهد هذه الغرفه الوحيده اللي مادخلتها هيفاء خوفا من صاحبها مالك الشقه ..
بس هذه فرصتها هومش موجود ومارح يعرف اني دخلتها ..ذبحها الفضول وقفت قدام باب الغرفه متردده ..بس في الاخير سمعت كلا م قلبها ودخلت الغرفه المظلمه 
وفتحت لمبة الابجوره اللي انارت الغرفه وبدا واضح كل شئ كان الاثاث فيها ذكوري وعملي عكس اثاث الشقه الباقي حست هيفاء بخيبة الامل مالقت شئ يثيرفضولها كانت التسريحه مليانه عطور والكبت مافيه الا الملابس..
راحت للكمودينه يمكن تلا قي شئ تمسكه عليه او نقطة ضعفه..لما وصلت يدها عند
مقبض الكومودينه سمعت حركه عند الباب التفتت لقت ظل رجل وشكله ناوي يدخل الغرفه التفتت يمين يسار تدور على مكان تستخبى فيه مالقت الا تحت السرير انبطحت واستخبت تنتظربخوف ..انفتح باب الغرفه ودخل شخص ..ماعرفت هيفاء من يكون ..سمعته يفتح الكبت لمحته هيفااء يطلع ملابس ولما عطاها وجهه انصدمت هيفاء صدمة حياتها..تركي!!!مستحيل وشلون وصل وليش ماقالنا شكله كان مرهق 
لاحظت هيفاء انه بغير ملابسه فغمضت عينها من الخجل مافتحتها الا لما حست بثقل يطيح على السرير طلع من انين بسبب ضيق التنفس..فتحت عينها الا شافت يده تدلى من السرير قدام وجهها بالضبط خافت هيفاء فكرت انها لازم تصبرشوي لين يغفو لما هدأت انفاسه جرت جسمها من تحت السرير بهدوء عشان مايحس فيها لما لقت نفسها برع السرير تنهدت باطمئنان التفتت تاكد انه نام لقت في سابع نومه..
هيفاء وهي مستلقيه على ظهرها همست "الحمدالله"
تركي متعنز على يده اليمين يبتسم:مرحبا بنت خالتي وش هالزياره المفاجئه؟
هيفاء التفتت عليه برعب مب مصدقه اللي تشوفه:لا مستحيل قبل شوي كنت نايم..
تركي يطالعها بسخريه :وشلون تبيني انام والقمر تحت سريري.. 
ياترى وش بيصيرمع هيفاء وتركي..؟
فوازوش الخطه اللي مدبره حق العنود..؟
وفهد وش اخراعجابه بالجوهره..؟

----------


## إشراق

شكراً لش ياسجينة الآهات إن شاء الله الليله اسهر على القصه ...........

----------


## سجينة الآهات

العفو حبيبتي راح أخليش تسهرين عدددددل بحط لش كمان أجزاء 

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجــــ الثاني عشر ــزء
هيفاء من الرعب غطت عينها وحست نفسها بحلم وفي هالوقت كان تركي يتأملها ويلاحظ شعرها الحريري منتشر حولينها مثل الهاله وطالعه مثل الحور بجمالها فتحت عينها ببطء وطاحت عينها بعينه مباشرة وهنا وقف الوقت والزمن وحسوا بخيط خفي متصل بينهم يجذبها له وقرت في عيونه مشاعر كثيرة ماعرفت تفسرها واخيراً تكلم تركي بصوت اجش:
هيــــفاء؟
هيفاء حست لسانها معقود وماتقدر تتكلم..فتكلم تركي ثاني مرة بتساؤل:انتي ليه تكرهيني..
هيفاء هزت راسها من غير ما تتكلم بطريقة غير مفهومه.
تركي بصوت اثقلته المشاعر: هيفاء ارجوك ..اتركي نواف ..
هيفاء رفرفت بعيونها وكأنها كانت بحلم والسحر انفك...تركي وهو يكمل:اتركي نواف..لاتتزوجينه..
هيفاء قامت من مكانها وهي زعلانه من نفسها انها سمحت لنفسها تنجرف ورا مشاعرها ومن الكلام اللي يقوله يعني معقوله انه كان يمثل عليها بس عشان تترك نواف..هيفاء وهي ناسية انها من غير غطا ولابسه بجاما ردت على تركي بقسوة: انت حقيــر و قاسي ومغرور ..و..و..وصرخت: انـــانـــــي!
كملت وصدرها يرتفع وينخفض من الانفعال:ماهقيت انك عشان تنفذ اللي براسك بتستخدم اكثر الوسائل المنحطه عشان توصل للي تبيه!
تركي تغيرت ملامحه الى الغضب وفز من السرير بحيث خلاها تتراجع بضع خطوات من الخوف..وهو يتكلم بقسوة:انتي بالذات اللي المفروض ماتتكلم عن الانانية..تعرفين ليه..لانك وحده طماعه ونواف ماوافقتي عليه الا عشان فلوسه..
هيفاء انصدمت من اللي يقوله لكن تركي تابع كلامه مو مهتم فيها: بس خلي في بالك اني مستحيل اخلي هالزواج يتم ولو فوق جثتي..
اتجهه للباب وافتحه علامة الطرد ..هيفاء سحبت رجولها سحب لانها كانت تحس بثقل فيها وكانت بس تبي توصل لغرفتها عشان تفرغ اللي فيها من حزن..تركي جرحها للمره الثانية لما وصفها بالطماعه وانها طمعانه بفلوسهم.مرت عليه من غير ماتطالعها وهو سكر الباب بهدوء وراها هيفاء وصلت لغرفتها وهناك دفنت وجهها بالمخده وقعدت تنتحب بصوت واطي ولاقدرت تنام ..شلون وكلامه لسه في بالها..هو ليه كذا قاسي معي انا ايش سويت له عشان يعملي كذا ،انبطحت على ظهرها وهي تناظر السقف..وتتذكر ذاك اليوم لما ابتسم للعنود بنعومه حست بالغيرة لانها ماقدرت تسحب منه هالابتسامه غمضت عينها ودموعها تنزل ساخنه على خدها..


العنود في ذاك الوقت كانت صاحيه مثل عادتها.. وهي متى ذاقت النوم تفكربمراره ..هي من عرفت فواز وهي ماعرفت طعم النوم..حاسه انها مختنقه وتبي تفضفض اللي بقلبها ..وقعدت تفكر بكلام الجوهره لما قالت انهم ناوين يخطبون لفواز..هذا دليل ثاني انه ماكان يحبني..تنهدت بضيق وزاحت غطا السرير عنها ومشت رايحه للشباك وهي تناظر القمر وضايعه بافكارها ..وتتمنى تلقى الحل لمشكلتها وتغادر هالديرة وتترك وراها كل شي صار لها فيها وتحاول تجمع حطام قلبها من جديد.

******************
في اليوم التالي كانت هيفاء لساتها صاحية ولما شافت ان الساعه صارت 7 الصبح قررت انها تنزل وتشوف لها شي تاكلها .بدلت ملابسها وحطت الغطا على راسها اول ماطلعت من الغرفة اسمعت صوت باب ينفتح من وراها التفتت الا هو تركي بكامل ملابسه الرسمية نزلت راسها ومشت من غير ماتقول شي وهو مشى وراها ويراقبها بهدوء دخلوا مع بعض المطبخ وهناك حصلوا ام فهد موجوده هيفاء حبت راس امها وقعدت على الكرسي تصب لنفسها نسكافي..بينما تركي يصبح على ام فهد اللي كانت مستغربه من وجوده:صباح الخير خالتي.
ام فهد:صباح النور يابعد عمري..الا انت متى جيت؟
تركي بابتسامه ماوصلت عينه:البارحه بالليل.؟
ام فهد:وعسا نمت براحه وما تعبت؟
تركي التفت على هيفاء وبصوت ناعم: براحــــــه تامه.
هيفاء اللون الاحمر زحف على وجهها بالكامل وغطت ونزلت وجهها..عم المكان السكوت ام فهد كانت تقرا الجريده وتركي كان ياكل بصمت وبتفكير..اما هيفاء كانت تحاول تهدي من خفقان قلبها وشاغله نفسها بشرب النسكافيه..رن تلفون هيفاء اللي قطع جو الهدوء وكان التليفون بينها وبين تركي اللي رفع عينه يشوف التليفون الا التلفيون مكتوب عليه (حبيبي) هيفاء خذت التلفون وطلعت للممر عشان تتكلم على راحتها.
هيفاء:هــــــلا نواف..
نواف بحنان:هلا والله بالغالية..
هيفاء تفكر بمرارة بالفرق بين الاخوين:اهلين وشخبارك؟
نواف بصوت ناعم:اشتقتلك!
هيفاء وهي تضحك بنعومه:ههههههههههه..والله؟
نواف :والله..وانتي ماشتقتيلي..
هيفاء كانت مستحيه تقوله ولما شافت تركي طالع من المطبخ..غيرت نبرتها للنعومه: نـــــواف..ليه ماتجي للندن؟
هنا تركي وقف في مكانه متظاهر انه قاعد يقرا البريد اللي على الطاوة بالممر..
نواف بأسف:والله ياحبيبتي ودي بس الله وكيلك تركي ماعطاني فرصة ارتاح فيها ما اخلص صفقه الا مطلعلي صفقه ثانيه..
هيفـــاء:خســــارة..لاني بصراحه مشتاقتلك..
تركي رفع راسه يطالعها بقسوة ونواف اللي كان منصدم منها هذي اول مرة هيفاء تكون جريئة معه: طيب ايش رايك انه انا اول ماحصل فرصة راح اجي للندن..اوكي؟
هيفاء:اوكي..يالله باي.
نواف:باي..
تركي قط اللي بايده وهو يبتسم بسخريه وطلع من الشقة..ام فهد طلعت من المطبخ وهي تكلم هيفاء:هيفاء يمه روحي قومي فهد خليه ينزل عشان يتفطر..
هيفاء:ان شالله يمه..
هيفاء طقت باب غرفة فهد وماحصلت رد افتحت الباب ودخلت الغرفة اللي كانت مظلمه اتجهت لفهد تقومه لما انتبهت للرسومات اللي كانت موضوعه على التسريحه قربت منها عشان تشوفها،فهد كان معروف انه فنان من يوم كان صغير ،رفعت الرسمات تشوفها الرسمه الاولى كان رسم اولي خلته وخذت الرسم الثاني وشافته راسم عيون وحده وملامحها ماكنت باينه لانه ماكملها لسه بس هو رسم عيونها بطريقه رائعه وكأنها تحمل مشاعر كثيرة..فجاءة انسحبت الرسمة من ايدها بعنف التفتت على فهد اللي كان معصب عليها:انتي وش قلة الادب اللي فيكي تخليك تفتشين باغراضي..
هيفاء بصدمه:بس قاعده اشوف..
قطع عليها كلامها بغضب :ولا كلمه..اطلعي برا لا اصكك بكف اللحين..
هيفاء حزنت من الكلام اللي قاله وبان هالشي بوجهها ،فهد تنهد وتعوذ من بليس:آسف ماكان قصدي..بس انتي تعرفين انه انا ماحب احد يفتش باغراضي..
هيفاء وهي منزله راسها:آسفه والله ماكان قصدي..
فهد وهو يحط ايده على كتفها بمرح: الا وش جاب القمر لغرفتي..؟
هيفاء تبتسم:جيت عشان امي تقولك انزل عشان تتفطر.
فهد وهو يأشر على خشمه: على هالخشم..بعد آمري..
هيفاء بمزح:ابي ساعه الماس..
فهد وهو يطردها:اشوفك ماخذتها جد اقول اطلعي برا..اطلعي برا
هيفاء طلعت وهي تضحك عليه:هههههههههههههه...

******************
العنود صحت من النوم وهي تحس بتعب رهيب قامت للحمام وخذت لها شاور سريع وراحت للتسريحه تجفف شعرها وهي تحس بالم فظيع يغزو جسمها لما خلصت وبدلت ملابسها نزلت تحت،وهي نازله شافت حمد كاشخ وقاعد يصفر..العنود استغربت منه هالكشخه..
حمد بمرح: صباح الخير..
العنود وهي رافعه حاجبها:صباح النور...
حمد:وش عندك تناظريني كذا؟
العنود:ولا شي بس وش عندك كاشخ اليوم؟
حمد:كيفي مزاج...طق براسي اليوم اكشخ عندك مانع؟
العنود وهي تنزل معاه: لا ماعندي مانع..
لما اوصلوا باسوا راس والدتهم وقعدوا على الطاوة عشان يتفطرون بس العنود ماشتهت تاكل فصبت لنفسها شاي وقعدت تشربه شوي الا حمد يسألها..
حمد:وين بتروحون اليوم..؟
العنود وهي تهز كتوفها:مادري يمكن نروح نجيب الاغراض اللي هيفاء حاجزتها من المحل..
حمد:امممممم..
العنود:ليـــــه تسأل؟
حمد:ولا شي بس كنت احسبك مورايحه لمكان كنت عزمتك على المطعم نروح نتغدى..
العنود استغربت: تعزمني...
حمد:ايــه
العنود:حمد انت فيك شي...لا انت اكيد فيك شي..
حمد وهو يضحك على شكل اخته:ههههههههههههه.. ليه وش فيها؟
العنود :لان هذي اول مرة تعزمني فيها لمكان..اجل فهد وينه؟
حمد مسك راسه:بلييييييس لا تجيبين طاريه..
العنود: وش السالفه؟
ام حمد باستغراب:هوو وشفيك على ولد خالك؟
حمد: مو انا اللي شفيني الا قولي هو وش اللي فيه،من كثر مايقابل فواز حالته النفسية تأثرت صارت نفسه شينه..
العنود نزلت عيونها للكوب بينما ام حمد:مسكين والله ..وانت ياحمد لازم تراعيه..
حمد:والله ان انا مراعيه..بس هو يقول ان فواز من يوم الحادث وهو متغير عليه ومايدري من ايش..
العنود رفعت راسها لامها وبعيونها رجاء:يمه الله يخليك خلينا نرجع للرياض..
ام حمد بصوت حازم:رجعنا لنفس السالفه..انا قلتلك لا يعني لا..
العنود برجاء:لييييييييه..
حمد:انتي من جدك..اللحين الناس كلها تتمنى تقعد وانتي تبين ترجعين..لا شكلك مانتي بصاحية..
العنود كانت بترد بس حست بلوعه فظيعه فمسكت بطنها وقامت تبي ترقى لغرفتها عشان تنبطح شوي وتريح..بس حتى لما انبطحت ماحست براحه وبدت تحس بالبرودة في اطرافها ..شوي الا راس مها يطل عليها من الباب..
مها بابتسامه:هااااي عنود..
العنود ردت عليها بابتسامه واهنه:هاي..
مها:ممكن استخدم تليفونك عشان اتصل على فهد يجي ياخذني..؟
العنود:ممكن؟
العنود عطتها التلفون وقعدت تراقبها وهي دق على الرقم وبعدين تحط التليفون على اذنها تنتظر رد..
فهد:الو؟
مها:هلا فهد..
فهد:هلا مهوي..
مها:فهد بغيتك تجي تاخذني من بيت عمتي..تقدر؟
فهد:خلاص خمس دقايق وبكون عندك..بس انتي ابرزي..
مها:اوكي..باي.
سكرت التلفون وحطته عالطاوله والتفت للعنود وشافتها مصفرة مها خافت من شكلها:عنوووود انتي فيك شي؟
العنود بابتسامة اطمئنان: ايه بس احس بلوعه..
مها :طيب انا بنزل تحت انطر فهد اخوي..تبين شي اجيبه لك؟
العنود هزت راسها :لا مشكوره حبيبتي..
اول ماطلعت مها من الغرفة الا التلفون يرن ردت العنود..
هيفاء:هاااااااااااااااي..تئبريني؟

----------


## إشراق

سهرت ساعة كاملة وارد اقول القصة رووووووووووووعة جداً لكن فين الباقي إن شاء الله يجي بسرعععععععععععععععععععة.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

العنود:هايات..
هيفاء:ها وينك؟
العنود:بالبيت...انتي وينك؟
هيفاء:بالبيت لكن اللحين بجيك..
العنود:بتجين مع فهد؟
هيفاء باستغراب:ليه اخوي فهد بيجيكم؟
العنود:ايه راح يجي ياخذ مهوي اختك..
هيفاء وهي تصارخ:وييييييي..طيب يالله باي ..بروح الحق عليه..
العنود سكرت منها وهي تضحك..قامت من مكانها عشان تستعد بس احتاجت انها تتمسك بالسرير لان صابها دوار عنيف بس لثواني..هزت راسها واتجهت للتسريحه عشان تحط شوية ميك اب وتجهز،بعد ماخلصت انزلت تحت وحصلت مها قاعده بالصاله تتابع التلفزيون راحت لها ..
العنود:يله مهوي قومي خلينا ننزل تحت ننطرهم برا..
مها قامت وطلعت معها وقعدوا على الكرسي الموجود برا العمارة يتفرجون على الرايح والجاي شوي الا سيارة رياضية توقف قدامهم وصوت هيفاء وفهد وهم يتناقرون داخل السيارة، نزلت هيفاء من السيارة ووجهها صاير احمر من العصبية وفهد نزل من وراها وهو منبه لوجود العنود يصرخ فيها :هذي آخر مرة تركبين فيها معاي..
العنود وهي مستغربه:شسالفه؟
فهد انتفظ لما سمع صوتها ولف عليها:هلا العنود..تصدقين اني ماشفتك.
العنود بهدوء:اهلين فهد..شخبارك؟
فهد وهو راجع للسيارة ويحاول يتجنبها:بخير الله يسلمك..يله مهوي..
هيفاء استغربت اللي صار بين اخوها والعنود التفتت على العنود وحست انها مو طبيعيه:العنود ايش فيكي؟
العنود:ولا شي.
هيفاء :طيب يله قومي خلينا نروح..

************************
في نفس الوقت في المستشفى كان فيه واحد معند لاياكل والجوهره تحاول فيه انه ياكل..
الجوهره بحزن:فواز والله حرام اللي تسويه في حالك..انت كذا بتموت..
فواز وبنظرة الم: ياريتني اموت ..
الجوهرة برعب:فوووووواز ايش اللي قاعد تقوله..
فواز صد عنها وهو يفكر انه خلاص حياته مالها معنى من غيرها ودامها بتصير لغيرها يتمنى الموت ولا يشوفها تروح لغيره..الجوهرة حبت تفرحه فحبت تقوله عن زيارتهم البارحه لبيت ام فهد..
الجوهرة:امس رحنا بيت ام فهد..
فواز وهو لسه صاد عنها:وخير ياطير..
الجوهره تكمل:وكانت عندهم ام حمد وبنتها..
فواز هنا الجوهرة استحوذت على كل انتباهه فواز التفت عليها وبنظرة غامضة:لا.. وش اخبارهم..؟
الجوهرة بخبث:الحمد الله..
فواز حس انه ماراح يقدر يسحب شي من اخته من غير مايفضح مشاعره فقال بالم: تدرين ان العنود مخطوبه لفهد..
الجوهره بهدوء:ادري ..
وعشان ترفع من معنويات اخوها شوي: بس احس انها مو عاجبها هالشي..
فواز وهو يحس بالامل:شـــلون..هي قالت لك شي؟
الجوهره:لا الا بالعكس البارحه كانت هاديه بس هيفاء اللي تدخلها بسوالفنا..كانوا يبوني اروح معاهم اليوم بس انا اعتذرت منهم عشان اجي لعندك..
فواز بعصبيه:ليه ماتروحين معاهم..روحي..
الجوهرة خافت من تغير اخوها:فواز شفيك..
فواز بتصميم:دقي عليهم وشوفي وينهم..وروحي لهم.
الجوهره بتردد:بس انا قلتهم اني ماراح اروح..
فواز بصوت منخفض: اقولك اتـــصلي لـــهم..وروحي لـــهم.
الجوهره خافت منه:اوكي..اوكي..حشا كلتني..
الجوهره طلعت التلفون ودقت على العنود عشان تشوف اهم وين..لحظات الا العنود معاها:الـــــو؟
الجوهره وعيونها على اخوها:السلام عليكم..
العنود:وعليكم السلام..
الجوهره:هلا العنود ماعرفتيني؟
فواز من سمعها تنطق باسمها وهو قلبه يدق بجنون وفي خاطره يتمنى ياخذ التلفون من ايد اخته بس عشان يسمع صوتها اللي يرد الروح..
العنود:هلا والله بالغاليه..شلونك؟
الجوهره بابتسامه:بخير الله يسلمك..انتي شلونك؟
العنود:الحمدالله..هاه عسا بس غيرتي رايك وقررتي تطلعين معانا..
الجوهره بتردد:اذا مافيه حرج؟
العنود:افا عليك لا حرج ولاشي الابالعكس هذي الساعه المباركه اللي عرفناك فيها..
الجوهره:تسلمين يالغاليه..اجل انتو وين عشان اجي لعندكم؟
العنود عطتها العنوان وقالت لها ان اول ماتوصل تدق عليها رنه عشان تطلع لها خذت الجوهره العنوان واتفقت معاها ومن بعدها ودعوا بعض وصكت التلفون.
التفت لاخوها اللي كان شارد الذهن:ياهوووو..
فواز التفت عليها:هاه عسى بتروحين لهم؟
الجوهره باستغراب مصطنع:اموت واعرف انت ليش مصمم اني اروح معاهم؟
فواز ارتبك:ولا شي بس مابيك تعبين نفسك معاي وابيك تستانسين..
الجوهره حزنت ان اخوها ماقال لها السبب الرئيسي لانها عارفه انه يبيها تروح معاهم بس عشان تجيب له طاريها واخبارها..

*************************

كان تركي بالمكتب ومركز على الاوراق اللي بين ايديه لما سمع طرق على الباب
طل ايلي من الباب:مرحبا تركي.
تركي هو مازال مركز على الاوراق:اهلين..
ايلي:تركي..عندك مكالمه..
تركي وهو مو منتبه:مشغول..
ايلي بتوتر:بس هيدا نواف..
تركي رفع راسه وهو مستغرب:نواف؟
ايلي هز راسه..تركي:طيب حول المكالمه..
ايلي حول المكالمة اللي استقبلها تركي:الـــــو؟
نواف:هلا تركي..
تركي ببرود:مرحبا..
نواف: شخبارك؟
تركي وهو حاس انه في مغزى ورى هالاتصال..بسخرية:تمـــــام..
نواف بتردد:تركي بغيت...اجي لندن؟
تركي ببرود:لا.
نواف بعصبية: ليـــــــــــــــه؟
تركي بقسوة:اولا عندك شغل..وثانيا مابيك تكون بقربها.
نواف عرف تركي مين يقصد فغضب من مقصده:اسمع ياتركي اذا حاولت تسويلها شي او قربت منها بسوي شي ماشفته.
تركي بسخرية:يعني ايش بتسوي؟
نواف بحقد:بخليها تحتقرك اكثر..انا سويتها مرة واقدر اسويها مرة ثانية..
نواف بعصبية:وانا ماعلي منك..اليوم انا جاي على اول طيارة للندن.
تركي بهدوء:هذا اذا قدرت تطلع من المطار..
نواف:.................
تركي بسخرية:من سكوتك اتبين انك عارف كلامي..انا اعرف ناس بالمطار اقدر اخليهم مايسمحون لك تركب الطيارة...وسلم على عمتي.
تركي صك الخط وهو معصب حاول انه يرجع للاوراق اللي كانت بين ايديه بس تركيزه كان متشتت قام ولبس الجاكيت .بيطلع يشمله شوية هوا ممكن ينفعه.

***********************
في نفس الوقت كانت هيفاء تقيس لها بدله عاجبتها عبارة عن بنطلون ضيق للركبة وفوقه بوت وبلوزه فضفاضه وضيقه من الخصر طلعت هيفاء من الغرفة عشان تشوفها العنود وتاخذ رايها.اول ماطلعت وشافتها العنود شهقت..
العنود:روووووووووعه ياهيوف...تجنن
هيفاء:والــــله؟
العنود:والله..لازم تاخذينها..
هيفاء:خلاص باخذها....بالمناسبة الجوهرة ماوصلت ؟
تو العنود بترد عليها الا تلفونها يرن رنه علامة ان الجوهرة وصلت.
ابتسمت العنود لهيفاء وقامت من مكانها متجهه لبوابة المحل عشان تشوفها الجوهرة بينما هيفاء خذت الملابس وراحت تحاسب..شوي الا العنود والجوهره داخلين المحل وهم يضحكون.
هفاء وهي تسلم على الجوهره:هلا حياتي..شلونك؟
الجوهره:بخير الله يسلمك..انتي انشالله بخير؟
هيفاء:بخيرالحمد الله..
العنود مسكت لها بدلة كانت مترددة تاخذها ولا لأ:لحظه ياهيفاء استني شكلي باخذ هالبدله.
هيفاء: اوكي خلاص انتي ادفعي فلوسها وانا استناك برا.
التفتت على الجوهرة:تستنين معس برا ولا مع العنود.
الجوهرة بابتسامه:انا بتفرج شوي لغاية ما العنود تدفع.
هيفاء:اوكي.
طلعت هيفاء من المحل تستناهم الا بالصدفه شافت حمد مار وهو يعبث بالتلفون ومو منتبه لها قامت هيفاء ابتسمت بخبث وراحت وراه .
هيفاء :حمــــــــــد!
حمد وهو مخترع:حسبي الله على بليسك!
هيفاء وهي تضحك:هههههههههههههه..
حمد:تضحكين والله حركه سخيفه انها اللحين مشغول..
هيفاء بخبث :ماشوفك مشغول..
حمد:ههههههههه..والله ماقول الا الله يعين نواف عليك..
التفتت هيفاء للصوب الثاني من الشارع وانصدمت لما طاحت عينها في عيون تناظرها باحتقارشديد..تركي انصدم لما شاف هيفاء واقفه مع واحد غريب وتضحك وتسولف معاه فحس بالاحتقار اتجاهها..اما بالنسبة لهيفاء اللي كانت مستغربه نظراته وحمد لما شاف ملامحها تغيرت لف صوب المكان اللي هي تطالعه:منو هذا ياهيفاء؟
هيفاء ببرود:هذا واحد مو مهم.
حمد :تبيني اروح واسنعه لك؟
هيفاء وهي تتخيل حمد يضرب تركي او العكس صحيح:ههههههههه..من جدك خله منك؟
التفتت هيفاء على تركي وماحصلته ..احمدت ربها انه راح تحس انه شوي بيقتلها على انها ماتدري ايش عملت،بس هو ايش يخصه فيها.
طلعت الجوهرة وهي ماسكه العنود تعنزلها وكانت العنود مصفرة وتحس بلوعه شديده وماتحس باطرافها ،هيفاء لما شافتها بهالشكل ارتاعت.
الجوهره:هيفاء الحقي العنود فجاءة طاحت وتقول انها تعبانه وماتحس برجولها.
حمد تحنحن:احححححم..وخروا عنها انا سيارتي قريبة من هنا ..امشي يالعنود..
قام ومسك العنود من خصرها وهو يعنز لها ومن الصوب الثاني كانت هيفاء تعنز لها :العنود ..شفيك ..بايش تحسين؟
العنود ماقدرت ترد تحس اذا ردت راح ترجع ..
...
ياترى ايش اللي بيحصل للعنود؟
وفواز ايش بتتوقعون راح يصير له بالايام اللي جايه؟
ونواف هل بيعصي تركي وبيجي للندن؟
وتركي ايش اخرتها مع هيفاء؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجــــ الثالث عشر ــزء
حمد اخذ العنود للبيت وهناك اول ماشافتها امها تخرعت وضربت على صدرها
ام حمد:يمه العنود..شفيها؟
حمد وهو يساعد العنود:مادري شفيها يايمه تعبت عليهم بالسوق..تقول تحس ببرد ولوعه.
ام حمد:اكيد صايبها برد..حمد خذها لغرفتها وانا بروح اجيب لها شي يريحها..
حمد:ان شالله..بس انتي استعجلي..
حمد ساعد العنود وهم يرقون الدرج لغاية ماوصلها للغرفة وسدحها على السرير وهي تتنافض من البرد فقام وغطاها ..هذي اول مرة يشوف اخته بهالحاله صاير لها ايام وهي مثل الميته حتى لقلة اكلها بانت عظام خدودها وانطفى اللون المورد فيها..
بصراحه كسرت خاطره.
ام حمد دخلت الغرفة وبايدها حبوب وكاسة مويه حطت ايدها على راس العنود فحصلت حرارتها مرتفعة ،رفعت راسها عشان تاكل الحبوب.
ام حمد:العنود يمه هاك خذي هذي وان شالله بتتعافين.
العنود بتعب:يـــمه احس نفسي بموت..
امها بحنان:بسم الله عليك..كلها الا حراره..ان شالله مافيك شر
العنود بعد خذت الحبوب ارجعت وحطت راسها على المخدة وغمضت عينها فقامت ام حمد ومعاها ولدها عشان يطلعون من الغرفة بس استوقفها صوت بنتها تنتحب بصمت..التفتت ام حمد باستغراب لبنتها وحصلتها معطيتهم ظهرها وكتوفها تهتز بصمت ام حمد تنهدت يمكن تكون تعبانه بالمرة فاشرت لحمد يطلع وطلعت معاه...بس حمد حس ان اخته فيها شي ثاني ولا يدري ايش يكون..
والعنود قعدت تصيح وتنتحب وهي خلاص تعبت ..تعبت من التفكير فيه حتى في منامها يوصلها وفي نهارها طيفه موجود رفعت راسها وهي تدعي..يارب ..يارب ارجوك كفايه خلاص ابي انساه ..ابــــي انــــــساه...
انا تعبت 
************************
في نفس الوقت الجوهره كانت بالتاكسي تفكر باللي صار للعنود بصراحه كانت مره خايفه عليها كان شكلها مايطمن ولازم تتصل عليها بعدين تشوف وش حالها..انتبهت انها وصلت للمستشفى نزلت ودفعت للتاكسي وطلعت لغرفة اخوها بس حصلت فهد عنده فقررت انها تروح وتنتظر في الانتظار لغاية مايطلع..
في نفس اللحظه كان فهد يشوف فواز وهو يقوم من السرير متجه للحمام بس فواز فقد التوازن فحاول فهد انه يساعده بس فواز نفض ايده بعصبيه:ماني بمشلول عشان تعنزلي...
فهد وهو يضبط اعصابه: انا بس احاول اساعدك يافواز..
فواز بحمق:ماحتاج مساعده..
لما دخل فواز الحمام رد فهد وقعد مكانه وهو يتنهد ينتظره فلاحظ المجلة اللي كان فواز يحل فيها الكلمات المتقاطعه فاخذها عشان يتسلى فيها..بس انصدم لما لاحظ اللي فواز كان كاتبه حس انه وكان احد صافعه من المفاجأه فواز كان كاتب بكل المربعات اسم واحد بس((العنود))فهد قعد يفكر هل ياترى هي العنود اللي ماغيرها ببالي وقعد يفكر بتصرفات فواز مؤخراً اهي تصرفاته ماتغيرت الا بعد ماخطبت العنود...هنا توضح كل شي بالنسبة له..فواز يحب العنود وانا اخذتها منه..ابتسم بسخرية على لعبة القدر فيهم..قام ورجع المجلة مكانها وطلع من الغرفة وهو براسه شي لازم يسويه..

الجوهره شافت فهد لما طلع من الغرفة فلمت حالها ودخلت الغرفة وحصلت فواز واقف عند باب الحمام يطالع الغرفة باستغراب التفت عليها.
فواز:فهد وينه؟
الجوهره:توه طالع.
فواز راح وقعد على الكرسي وسند راسه وهو مغمض عيونه ويتنهد:خلاص انا بطلع بكره...وبفتك من هالمكان..
الجوهره بابتسامه:مسكينه الوالده كانت تبي تجي ..
فواز:وليه ماجبتيها..
الجوهره:اولا مسكينه تعبانه وماقدرت اخليها تجي وبعدين انت بكره انشالله بتطلع..وبعدين شلون تبيني اجيبها وانا طالعه مع البنات.
فواز بغموض: ايــــه..هاه ان شالله استانستي؟
الجوهرة وهي تفكر اذا تقوله ولا لأ..
فواز رفع راسه وهو يكرر سؤاله:شفيك...ماستانستي؟
الجوهره بتردد:بلى بس..
فواز وهو مقطب جبينه:بس ايش؟
الجوهره:انا استانست بس لين تعبت علينا العنود....
فواز وهو يتفس بصعوبه:شلون يعني تعبت عليكم؟
الجوهره بخوف:مادري بس شكلها مريضة..اظاهر انها مسخنه..
فواز يتمتم بصوت غير مسموع:ماتشوف شر الغاليه..
الجوهره:هاه...ايش..؟
فواز وهو يصد عنها:ولا شي..

**********************
في نفس الوقت كانت هيفاء تزرع غرفتها من الخوف والتوتر..لانها تتصل على العنود وماترد فالاخير قررت انها تروح لها وتشوف شخبارها..نزلت تحت عشان تقول لامها وكانت تركض على الدرج وهي ماكانت منتبهه قدامها فاصدمت بشخص وارتدت على ورا وكانت بتطيح لولا انه ايد امتدت وامسكتها من معصمها ورفعتها ..وقفت هيفاء وهي تلتقط انفاسها رفعت عينها وشافت تركي قدامها فعدلت من حجابها وهي تحاول تمر بجنبه بس هو كان ساد عليها الطريق رفعت عينها عليه وببرود:ممكن امر؟
تركي بكل برود وقسوة:اللحين صدقت ظنوني فيك...
هيفاءوهي تأفف وتتكلم بسخرية:وايش هي ظنونك يا فيلسوف زمانك.؟
تركي بسخرية:خلي منك هالاسلوب لانه مايلبقلك...
هيفاء وهي تناظره بكره:...............
تركي وهو يمر بجنبها:وينك يانواف تجي تشوف خطيبتك..تسولف مع رجال غريب..
هيفاء التفتت عليه وهي تشهق:انت مجنون!
تركي التفتت عليها:لا تحاولين تنكرين لاني انا شفتك بعيني..
هيفاء افتحت فمها عشان ترد بس رجعت وسكرته اصلاً مافي فايده اتكلم معاه لانه مارح يصدقني وبعدين ليه ابرر له خليه يفكر باللي يبيه انا مايهمني..
عطته ظهرها ونزلت تحت تدور على امها وحصلتها بالصاله تنسل شعر مها فجلست جمبها تسألها:يمــــه ممكن اروح بيت عمتي؟
ردت عليها مها:اصلاً احنا بنروح لهم يالذكية..
هيفاء التفتت عليها امها:والله يمه؟
ام فهد:ايه ام حمد توها متصله لنا وعازمتنا كلنا حتى فهد اخوك..
هيفاء وقفت وهي مستانسه:من زمان مارحنا لهم ..خلاص انا برقى لغرفتي عشان اجيب الشنطه..
ام فهد:وخلي فهد ينزل معك..
هيفاء وهي طالعه:اوكي..
هيفاء دخلت الغرفه وخذت شنطتها وراحت ودقت باب غرفة فهد شوي الا فهد طالع لها :خير؟
هيفاء:يله اجهز عشان بنروح بيت عمتي..
فهد بشرود:اصلاً انا خالص يله امشي..
مشت هيفاء ورا فهد وحصلوا امهم تنطرهم تحت عند الباب وطلعوا كلهم متجهين لبيت ابو حمد.
وهناك ببيت ابو حمد كانت ام حمد عند بنتها اللي ذبحت نفسها بالبكي وتحاول تستخرج منها سبب هالبكي كله ..
ام حمد وهي كاسر خاطرها شكل بنتها:حبيبتي العنود ..انتي اللحين ليه تبكين؟
العنود وهي تدفن وجهها اكثر: ماقدر..ماقدر يايمه..
ام حمد وهي تهز راسها:طيب ايش المشكله اللحين؟
العنود رفعت راسها وطالعت امها برجاء:يمه الله يخليك لو كنت غاليه عندك ..خلينا نرجع السعوديه..
ام حمد حست ان العنود من جد تعبانه:خلاص ابشري ياعمري انا بقول حق ابوك يحجز لنا على اول طياره بكره...ومايصير خاطرك الا طيب.
العنود وهي مو مصدقه:والله يمه؟
امها باستسلام:ايه يايمه..بكره جهزي شنطتك..
قامت ام حمد بتطلع من الغرفة بس قبل لا تطلع التفتت على بنتها اللي كانت تطالع الفراغ وسارحه .
ام حمد:العنود؟
العنود ارفعت راسها لامها..ام حمد: انتي اكيد مافيك شي؟
العنود ولمحة حزن بصوتها:لا يايمه مافيني شي..بس خلاص زهقت من هالديرة وكرهتها ..وابي ارد للرياض..
ام حمد بشك:بس هذا السبب؟
العنود وهي تهز براسها:ايه يايمه..وان شالله ماراح ارجعلها ثاني مره...ابد..
ام حمد استغربت هالتغير ببنتها لان العنود من اشد المحبين لهالديره ولازم في الصيف تصيف هناك فاستغربت منها هالشي..طلعت ام حمد من الغرفة واتركت العنود لافكارها..ووحشتها.
في الطابق السفلي كانت عيلة ابو فهد توها واصلة وقعدوا يسلمون على بعض وقعدوا بالصاله واول ماقعدوا نطت هيفاء واقفه.
هيفاء:عمتي العنود صاحيه ولا لأ؟
ام حمد:بلى صاحيه روحي لها ترا مرة متغلقه.
ام فهد باستغراب:ليه عسى ماشر؟
ام حمد تتنهد:والله يالغالية مادري شفيها اظاهر صايبتها حراره..
ام فهد:سلامتها الغالية ماتشوف شر.
ام حمد: ياعمري كاسره خاطري..وعلى فكرة احنا خلاص بنرجع للسعودية بكره..
ام فهد وهيفاء مع بعض:بتردون السعوديه؟
ام حمد تبتسم :ايه لان بصراحه العنود مادري شفيها صاير لها كم يوم وهي تحن تبي ترجع السعودية وانا بصراحه كسرت خاطري احس انها فيها شي..فعشان كذا انا بكلم ابو حمد يحجز لنا على بكره.
هيفاء قامت من مكانها ورقت للطابق الثاني عشان تشوف العنود وتتطمن على حالها..اول ماوصلت الغرفة حصلتها مستلقية على السرير وشاردة ..
هيفاء:سلامات ياقمر ماتشوفين شر...
العنود وهي تبتسم:الله يسلمك ياعمري الشر مايجيك..
هيفاء قعدت على طرف السرير وهي تتأملها كانت بالمره باين عليها المرض والتعب.
هيفاء:العنود جد الكلام اللي سمعته من عمتي؟
العنود بتفكير:اي كلام؟
هيفاء:انكم بتردون للرياض..؟
العنود :ايه صحيح...
هيفاء: بليس لا تقولين لي ان السبب فواز...
العنود قامت من السرير وتوجهت للشباك: بلى فواز اهو السبب الرئيسي..
هيفاء: بس انتي كذا تخربين على نفسك.
العنود التفتت على هيفاء وبعيونها حزن: انا ياهيفاء ابي اطلع من هالديرة عشان كل شي فيها مرتبط فيه...تدرين ان انا طعم النوم ماذوقه خوف من ان فواز يطلع لي باحلامي..حتى اذا صحيت احاول اني مابقى لحالي عشان مافكر فيه..العنود ماقدرت تكمل لان دموعها غالبتها وكملت وهي تبكي...انا اكرهه ياهيفاء ..اكرهه..اكرهه لانه خلاني احبه..اكرهه لانه خلاني اتعلق فيه...
راحت هيفاء وضمتها وتحاول تهدي منها :خلاص يالعنود..ترى والله عورتي قلبي وبعدين هو مايستاهل منك هالدموع كلها..
العنود وهي تمسح دموعها: خلاص انتي انزلي تحت وانا بغير وبنزل تحت..
هيفاء: بس انتي تعبانه.
العنود:لا مافيني شي بعدين انا اللحين كويسه بعد ماخذت الدوا..
هيفاء:اوكي..انا ناطرتك تحت لا تطولين علينا...
لما طلعت هيفاء العنود راحت وبدلت ملابسها وغسلت وجهها وحطت شوية ميك اب وحطت الغطا على راسها ونزلت اول مانزلت شافت فهد طالع من المطبخ ووقف ينتظرها لين مانزلت.
فهد بغموض:سلامتك يالعنود؟
العنود وفي صوتها بحه:الله يسلمك..شلونك؟
فهد:بخير..
فهد اخذ نفس وتكلم:العنود بغيت اكلمك بموضوع..
العنود باستغراب: خير ان شالله؟
فهد وهو يتلفت حولينه:طيب ممكن اكلمك في مكان محد ممكن يقطع علينا..
العنود بحده:شلون يعني بروحنا؟
فهد بتوتر:لا لاتخافين بخلي هيفاء تجي معانا..
العنود هزت راسها :اوكي ..خلاص انا بروح انادي هيفاء وممكن نروح للسطح وهناك بنلقى راحتنا...
راحت العنود لصاله وهناك شافت ام فهد وخالها سلمت عليهم كلهم وهي خايفه تتأخر على فهد بس ابوها اللي مسكها وقعدها بجمبه.
ابو حمد بعتاب: افا يالعنود انا ابوك ولا اعرف انك تعبانه..
العنود وهي تضحك:هههههههه..فديتك يايبه انا مافيني شي الا بس شوية تعب..
تدخلت هيفاء: ماعليكم منها هذي عياره..
العنود وهي تقمز هيفاء: معليه ياهيفاء..اقول قومي بس ابيك بالمطبخ..
هيفاء:توني جايه من هناك روحي انتي..
العنود وهي تاشرلها بايدها من تحت اشارة قومي..بعد عناء هيفاء فهمت وقامت معاها ..وحصلوا فهد ينطرهم مغتاظ..
فهد:حشا كل هذا قاعدين تقرقرون.
هيفاء مستغربه: شسالفه؟
فهد وهو يرقى الدرج:بعدين انتي بتعرفين..
ولما وصلوا للسطح فهد التفت على اختها وبسخريه: ممكن لو سمحتي تتكرمين وتبعدين شوي عشان ابي اكلم العنود بموضوع..
هيفاء وه تطالعهم بخبث: الله الله ..عاملين لنا فيها روميو وجولييت..
العنود وفهد بنفس الوقت وبغضب:هيـــــــــــــــــــــــفاء..
هيفاء جفلت:طيب طيب حشا كلتوني..
راحت ووقفت بعيد وهي تطالعهم بحمق..فهد ارتد عن العنود وهو يحاول يرتب الكلام براسه ويحاول يلتقط انفاسه..العنود اللي كانت تطالعه باستغراب..
العنود:فـــهد؟
فهد تنهد والتفت عليها: اسمعي يالعنود انا بسألك سؤال وبذمتك تجاوبيني بصراحه؟
العنود :أسأل.
فهد بهدوء شديد: انتي ماتبين تتزوجيني،صح؟
فهد وكأنه يقر بهالشي مو يسألها بس العنود ماقدرت تجاوبه نزلت راسها وهي ماتعرف ايش تقول..
فهد :العنـــــــود؟
العنود رفعت راسها: مادري يافهد..
فهد عطاها ظهره: طيب يالعنود عشان افكك من هالسؤال انا قررت افك الخطبة.
العنود انصدمت وتحس ان لسانها انعقد .ايش الكلام اللي يقوله هذا معقوله يتكلم جد.
فهد التفت عليها وهو يتكلم بمراره:بصراحه يالعنود انتي بنت قمر والكل يتمناك بس انا عادك زي اختي ووالله ان غلاتك من غلات هيفاء اختي...فانا حبيت ابلغك قبل مابلغ الوالده.
فهد هز براسه ونزل تحت بينما العنود وقفت مكانها وتحس ان مشاعرها متضاربه تحس انها مصدومه وفي نفس الوقت مرتاحه من هم وانزاح بس الحمدالله انها جات منه هو..هيفاء جات عند العنود ووجهها جدي: وش عنده فهد يبيك؟
العنود التفتت عى هيفاء وهي تضحك على سخرية القدر قبل كانت تتمنى تفك الخطبة ولا تدري شلون تفكها وفي اللحظه اللي مافكرت فيها بهالشي يجي فهد وهو بنفسه اللي فكها.
هيفاء وهي تهز العنود: عنيد شفيك؟
العنود:فهد اخوك فك الخطبه.
هيفاء بققت عيونها: كذابه...من جدك تتكلمين؟
العنود وهي متجهه للكرسي :ايه من جدي..ليه مستغربه؟
هيفاء وهي تقعد على الكرسي اللي جمبها: مستغربه الا قولي منصدمه!

----------


## سجينة الآهات

قعدوا البنات ساكتات فجأه هيفاء طرا على بالها شي وهي تشهق: تهقين فواز قال حق فهد عنك وان هذا اللي مغير رايه...
العنود وهي تهز راسها: مستحيل فواز يسويها..
هيفاء بحمق: تراك واجد واثقه منه نسيتي اللي سواه شلون ماتتوقعين منه هالشي..
العنود حست بالم لما ذكرتها هيفاء بالموقف وهيفاء تحسفت انها جابت طاريه .
هيفاء باسف:العنود سوري ماكان قصدي..
العنود بمراره: لا عادي انت قلتي شي واقع ..ماتدرين ممكن بيوم من الايام اتذكرها واضحك.

***********************
في مكان ثاني الجو كان حارجدا في دبي وبالتحديد في منطقه مزدهره بالعمران والشركات التجاريه كانت هناك شركه مختلفه في تصميمها الغريب والحديث وتتبع باقي شركات الضاوي للمقاولات في السعوديه وبداخل الشركه كانت الاجواء حاميه بالاشغال والعمال فيها مستغرقين بالشغل ..في الطابق الثالث عشر كان مكتب رئيس مجلس الشركه اللي يتولاه حاليا نواف بدلا من تركي ..كانت الطاوله اللي قاعد عليه نواف مليانه بالاوراق ..نواف حس بالجهد من الشغل وتعنز بيدينه على المكتب يفكر بالوقت الراهن حس بالعجز لانه مايعرف وش اللي يصير في لندن ولابأيده يروح هناك يستطلع الوضع ..نواف اعترف لنفسه انه يحس بالخوف من نوايا تركي تجاه هيفاء من كلامه من اخر مره كان واثق من نفسه وصمم انه مايجيهم وهذا دليل انه في شئ يدور براسه والله يسترر لا يخرب الخطط اللي حطيتها لان خطوبتي من هيفاء هو طوق النجاه ونفس الوقت ضربه في وجه تركي .. نواف رفع السماعه ودق على رقم معتاد عليه.. 
نواف وابتسامه خبث ترسم على شفايفه:مرحبا يااغلى لولو بقلبي في الدنيا..
صوت انثوي ينبع غنج:اهلييييييييين حبيبي ..طولت علي ليش ماكلمت ..
نواف ضحك بسخريه:هههههههه حبيبتي وش اسوي لازم اطول عليك عشان تشتاقين لي..
لولوه بدلع:ياسلام اصلا انت ماتعرف لوتمردقيقه ولااسمع فيها صوتك اشتاق لك فيها..
نواف وهو يفسرلها:وش اسوي ياعمري والله العظيم مشغول..
لولوه باستغراب:ليش اخوك مااعطاك للحين ورثك ..؟







نواف بتفكير:لا ماعطاني ورثي وهذا انا الحين اشتغل لما يتنزل سمو الاميرو يرجع السعوديه..
لولوه وهي تأنبه:انزين ليش خاطب مادامه ماعطاك فلوسك انت مو قلت لي انه بيعطيك فلوس..
نواف وهو مش عارف وشلون يفهمها:ياحبيبتي خطوبتي وصلتني للشغل بالشركه 
والشغل بيوصلني للورث..
لولوه قطبت جبينها:وشلون مافهمت ..
نواف بتركيز:اذا اشتغلت بشطاره في الشركه واثبت جدارتي عند تركي ساعتها بيثق فيني ويخليني استلم ورثي ..
لولوه رفعت حواجبها:اهاااا الحين فهمت بعدين وش بتسوي..
نواف ابتسم :بعدين ياعمري اول ماستلم فلوسي بودع الشغل والشركه ..
لولوه بعصبيه:بـــــــــــــــــــس!والخطوبه..
نواف استدرك الوضع بسرعه:اول خطوه يا حبيبتي اني افسخ الخطبه من هيفاء واتزوجك ..
لولوه بخبث:أي على بالي نسيتني ..الا هذه اللي اسمها هيفاء حلوه مع اني اعرف انها مستحيل تكون احلى مني ..
نواف ضحك:ههههههههه والله انك تحفه ..هي الصراحه على خبري فيها يوم كنا صغار كانت جميله عيونها مشدوده ووساع وشعرها اسود حرير..
لولوه تنرفزت:اشوفك ياستاذ نواف حط عينك عليها ..لايكون ناوي تاخذها ..
نواف:وش ابي في النجوم وانا عندي القمر..
لولوه تضحك بدلع:هههههه ياحلوك يانواف وياحلو كلامك ..الناس كلها تشهد اني احبك ..
نواف بسخريه:وانا بعد ياعمري احبك ..يلا حبيبتي بخليك عندي شغل..
لولوه تأففت:لـــــــــــــــــيه لساتني ماشبعت من صوتك ..
نواف:معليه استحملي ياحبيبتي .. بكره اذا استلمت الورث بتملين مني ..
لولوه بدهشه :انا امل منك..! انا امل من الناس كلهم ولا امل منك.. 
نواف بغرور:خلاص ياعمري بكره ارسلك صورتي قابليها ليل نهار ومره واحده تشبعيين منها لاني بضطر اقلل من مكالماتي..
لولوه بصوت يحمل خيبة امل:لا عاد مايصير..وش اسوي امري لله خلاص حبيبي مع السلامه..
نواف تنهد مرتاح:الله يسلمك ..

*****************************
في البلكونه في بيت ابوحمد كانوا البنات قاعدين يطالعون امهاتهم اللي كانوا مبسطين في الحديقه ياكلون الفاكهه ويشربون بارد لان الجو كان ربيعي يناسب لنزهه برى بس حالة العنود الصحيه ماسمحت لهم يروحون مكان ..كانت هيفاء تطالع مها اختها تلعب بمرح وبراءه مع محمد هيفاء في هذه اللحظه كانت تمنى ترجع صغيره ولنظرة الطفل السطحيه للعالم..هيفاء ابتسمت بسخريه من نفسها والتفتت لاحظت العنود تشاهدهم بعيون ماتشوف ..تنهدت هيفاء بداخلها من حال العنود من يوم وصلوا وهي ساكته اذا تكلموا ترد عليها باجوبه مختصره كان لونها شاحب وباين عليها قلة النوم من الهالات السوداء اللي تحت عينها وشفايفها صفراء جافه ..هيفاء رثت لحالها كانت تحس بصراع داخلي بين اخوها اللي فك الخطبه وبين العنود اللي مضحيها بمستقبلها وحبها لفواز عشان العائله ونفس الوقت بسبب الخيانه اللي لقتها من فواز.. هيفاء مرات تحس نحوه بالشفقه ومرات بالاحتقار
العنود كان شعرها مفتول ويتنفس بالهواء حول وجهها الناعم رفعت هيفاء خصله عن خد العنود وحطتها وراء اذنها ..العنود انتبهت من سرحانها والتفتت لهيفاء تبتسم ابتسامه مكسوره..
هيفاء بتركيز:العنود انا بسألك سؤال بصراحه انت تعبانه نفسيا ولامريضه..
العنود نزلت عيونها للارض:مادري وش اقولك ياهيفاء اناحاسه ان مشاكل الدنيا
على راسي..
هيفاء وهي تحاول تفهمها:انزين انا هنا عندك خليني اشيل عنك شوي..
العنود ابتسمت بسخريه:هه وشلون تشيلين عني ماحد يقدر ياهيفاء يساعدني..
هيفاء وعلى وجهها علامة استفهام:ليش ماحد يقدر يساعدك ..حاولي..
العنود بيأس:اللي انا فيه قدري ومكتوب من يوم طلعت لها الدنيا..قدري ياهيفاء اني احب فواز بس ما اتزوجه..
هيفاء ابتسمت بامل:من يدري يمكن قدرك يحملك مفاجآت..
العنود قطبت جبينها:مفــــــــــــاجأت!لامااظن اللي صار صار..انا حاليا بس ابي ارجع السعوديه افكر واراجع قراراتي..
هيفاء وهي تحاول تغير من راي العنود:ترجعيـــــــــــــــــــن!وتخليني لحالي ..العنود انا مالي قعده في لندن وانت مب موجوده ..
العنود التفتت لها بارهاق:هيفاء انا محتاجه ابعد عن فواز مااقدر اكون بقربه..اتعب اتعب!
العنود حطت يدها على وجهها تبكي وكتوفها تهتز من النحيب هيفاء مدت يدها وحطتها على كتف العنود تواسيها خلتها تبكي لين ترتاح شوي ..لما هدت هيفاء مسكتها من كتفها وقومتها من الكرسي ودخلوا الغرفه لما وصلوا السرير
انسدحت العنود وهيفاء قاعده جنبها تمسح على شعرها ..هيفاء فكرت انهالازم ما تكون انانيه وتقعد العنود في لندن على حساب تعاستها ..فكرت ان العنود معها حق لازم ترجع الرياض وترتاح من مشاكل فواز اللي تلاحقها ..من يدري يمكن اذا راحت السعوديه بتنساه مع الوقت ..مثل مايقولون الزمن كفيل بالجروح..
هيفاء بنعومه:العنود حبيبتي نامي الحين ..
هيفاءكانت بتقوم بس العنود وقفتها:هيفاء اسمحيلي لاني بخليك لحالك مب باستطاعتي اني اقعد هذا شئ خارج طاقتي ..
هيفاء ابتسمت متفهمه:العنود انا راحتك عندي بالدنيا كلها واذاراحتك انك ترجعين السعوديه ..فانا موافقه ولااابعد مصره..
العنود طالعتها بنظرة امتنان:ياحياتي ياهيفاء صدق انك اختي وصديقتي ..هيفاء انا بقولك شئ انت ماتعرفينه عن نفسك ..
هيفاء بحيره:وشو..؟
العنود وخدودها مبلله بالدموع:انت ياهيفاء انسانه قويه بس ماتدركين هالشئ بامكانك تواجهين تركي وعشره من امثاله..
هيفاء بحزن:انت تقولين كذا عشان تخففين على نفسك تأنيب الضمير..
العنود تفسرلها:لاوالله ياهيفاءاقول الحقيقه ..انت اقوى مني والدليل انك بتزوجين نواف وتركي اخوه..
هيفاء رفعت اللحاف وغطت العنود:انت نامي الحين وخلي تحليلاتك النفسيه بكره..
العنود مسكت اللحاف بخوف:هيفاء على فكره احنا بنسافر بكره..
هيفاء بخيبة امل: حجزتوا به السرعه..
العنود هزت راسها:أي امي كلمت ابوي حجز على بكره ..
هيفاء:يلا حبيبتي اشوفك على خير..
العنود ضمت هيفاء:راح اشتاق لك ..كلميني يوم بيوم..
هيفاء هزت راسها:ان شاء الله ..
العنود برجا:ماراح تجينا بكره ..
هيفاء :لاماظنتي ..يمكن امي بس انا ماقدر..خليني انودع بعض الحين ..
العنود نزلت راسها :على راحتك ياعمري وسلمي على الجوهره عني..
قامت هيفاء من مكانها وراحت للباب بتطلع وهي تطالع العنود بعيون معذبه 
هيفاء وهي تصنع الابتسامه:يوصل ..
طلعت هيفاء ونزلت برى للحديقه وهي تفكر وشلون راح تستحمل الاسابيع الجايه بدون العنود ..مع من تطلع و من راح تقولها سوالفها مع تركي ..هيفاء العبره خنقتها ماتخيل لندن بدون العنود ..العنود الوحيده اللي مالها بديل عندي..
لقت امها وعمتها يتناقشون بجديه وباين ان السالفه عن سفرهم للسعوديه..سمعت امها تحاول تقنع عمتها بس عمتها ماقالت لها ان السبب الرئيسي هو تعب العنود وحالتها النفسيه لها السبب امها مب راضيه تفهم ليش رجوعهم المفاجئ لاسيما انهم قبل نكسة العنود كانوا فرحانين ومكيفين على السفره ..هيفاء حست ان هالوقت المناسب انها تدخل وتنقذ عمتها من اسئلة امها المتطلبه..
هيفاء حطت يدها على كتف امها:يما الله خليك افهمي ..انا متأكده ان عمتي لها اسبابها..
ام حمد طالعت هيفاء بنظرة شكر:والله اعذريني ياام فهد..الود ودنا نقعد معكم بس الظروف جابرتنا وابو حمد حجز خلاص..
ام فهد بيأس:متى النيه انشاء الله..؟
ام حمد : بكره ان شاء الله..
ام فهد وقفت:تامرين على شئ ياام حمد وربي انك لوتطلبين عيوني ماتغلى عليك..
ام حمد بدهشه:على وين تونا بدري..
ام فهد:لازم نخليكم تبرزون اغراضكم وبعد مثل ماانتي شايفه مها نعسانه تبي تنام..
ام حمد:ماابي الا سلامتك ياطويلة العمر..
هيفاء مسكت عمتها تسلم عليها:يلاعمتي تروحون وترجعون بالسلامه ..
ام حمد:ليش ماراح نشوفك بكره ..؟
هيفاء نزلت راسها عشان ماتبين دموعها:لاوالله ماقدرياعمتي اودعكم الحين احسن..
ام حمدابتسمت:افاا هذا وانا معتمده عليك عشان تخففين على العنود حزنها على فراقكم..
هيفاء بحزن:انا اللي محتاجه حد يخفف علي ياعمتي ..ماحد يقدر يعوض علينا غيابكم..
التفتت هيفاء وراها بينما امها تسلم على عمتها شافت محمد يلعب بالحشيش قربت منه ..لما رفع راسه وشافها ابتسم لها ابتسامه تعور القلب خلى قلب هيفاء يذرف دم
محمد بمرح:هيوف تعالي العبي معي اختك مها الخايسه راحت وخلتني..
هيفاء ابتسمت بحزن :لاحبيبي ماقدر بنروح الحين..ماراح تسلم علي..
محمد هزراسه وراح ضمها وهيفاء ضمته بالمثل لما رفع راسه..
هيفاء بتحذير:مااوصيك على امك والعنود الله الله فيهم تراك انت رجال البيت ..
حط محمد يده على خصره:ليه وين راح ابوي وحمد..
هيفاء:ابوك الله يخليه لكم اما حمد مخبل..
محمد:هههههههه اذا سمعك حمد تقولين هالكلام بيذبحك..
هيفاء:هههههههه يخسي مايقدرعلى هيفاء بنت سلمان ..هاا حبيبي توصي على شئ خاطرك فيه..
محمد وهو يفكر:امم لا مابي شئ..لالحظه اذا في شريط بلاي ستايشون جديد اشتري لي..
هيفاء ابتسمت:ماشي يامستر محمد..اي اوامر ثانيه..
محمد هز راسه:لا.
هيفاء واهلها طلعوا من شقه عمتها..وهي تحس بفراغ داخلها وكانها فقدت شئ غالي على قلبها حست انه جزء منها خلت وراها تاملت هيفاء شوارع لندن في السياره وكل شارع يحمل ذكرى مع العنود او حادثه معينه ..هنا ماقدرت تستحمل بدأت دموعها تنزل بصمت تبكي على رفيقتها والا نسانه الوحيده اللي تفهمها كرهت هيفاء لندن حست انها 
فاضيه وبارده ..دعت هيفااء برجاا من ربها انه يصبرها لين ترجع السعوديه ..
لما رجعوا البيت كان كل واحد منهم يحس انه ماعنده كلام يقوله للثاني فكل واحد راح لطريق غرفته ..حمدت هيفاء ربها انها ماشافت تركي اليوم وخاصة الحين 
لانها تحس انها ضعيفه ماتقدر تدافع عن نفسها مشت بخطوات بطيئه متثاقله بالالم
لاحظت ان ضوء مكتبه مفتوح ..اكيد عنده اشغال اهم من مناقرتها تخيلت هيفاء لوكانت العنود عايشه معهم هل كان بيعامل العنود مثل مايعاملها كأنها شخص غير مرغوب بها..هيفاء اول ماوصلت لغرفتها نامت على السرير بدون ماتغير ملابسها 
وفي نفسها تامل ان النوم يمسح هموم النهاراللي عانتها..

*************************
بس فيه واحد ماكان معاهم فهد طلع من بيت عمته بعد العشا .. ركب سيارته وتوجه للمستشفى وهو لازم يبلغ فواز انه فك الخطبه على الاقل ان كان فواز يحب العنود ويبي يخطبها هذي تكون فرصته..وبينه بين نفسه يحس براحه واكتشف ان كان العنود مثل اخته واصلا حتى ولو استمر بالخطبه مستحيل تنتهي بزواج لان مشاعره اتجاها مشاعر اخويه..
وصل فهد للمستشفى وحس ان الوقت متاخر بس احساسه يقوله ان فواز صاحي فاخذ اللفت للطابق اللي فيه غرفة فواز واتجهه لغرفته وطق على الباب قبل مايدخل..ولما دخل حصل فواز مستلقي وحاط ايده ورا راسه ..
فهد:السلام عليكم.
فواز عدل من قعدته:وعليكم السلام..هلا فهد..
فهد بابتسامه:عسى مازعجتك؟
فواز:لا ازعاج ولاشي الا بالعكس زهقان..
فهد:اهااا..
فواز:ها شخبارك؟
فهد بتوتر:والله مافي شي جديد....
فواز حس انه فيه شي:خير فهد فيك شي؟
فهد: هاه..لا بس اليوم فكيت خطبتي من العنود..
فهد وهو يراقب ملامح فواز وبريق الامل اللي اشتعل للحظه بعيونه وانطفى: فكيت خطبتك..ليه في شي؟.
فهد:لا مافي شي بس مثل ماقلتلك من قبل البنت انا عاده مثل اختي.
فواز بغموض:وهي شلون تقبلت الخبر..
فهد:عادي..
فواز: وبس هذا اللي موترك.
فهد : ايه والله ياخي احس اني كنت حامل هم..
فواز بمرح: حشا عذا وانت خاطب ..اجل لو عرست وش كنت بتسوي..
فهدوهو يضحك ومرتاح ان فواز نفسيته تحسنت: هههههههه..بليس لا تقول...
قعد فهد فترة عند فواز يتسامرون ويسولفون لغاية ماقطعت عليهم الممرضة وتطلب من فهد انه يطلع لان الوقت اللحين متاخر..
فهد بابتسامه:حشا حتى جامعتنا مش كذا..
فواز وهو يضحك:هههههههههه..الله وكيلك مو هذا اللي مطفشني..
وقبل مايطلع فهد التفتت على فواز:ايه على فكرة ترا حمد بكره بيرد السعودية.
فواز بدهشه:لاااااااا..وش عنده الاخو؟
فهد:مو هو بس الاهل كلهم..عالعموم انا تاخرت يله تصبح على خير..
طلع فهد وترك فواز لصدمته مامداه يفرح بخبر ان فهد فك الخطبه يجي وينسفه بخبر انها بترد السعوديه..

*********************
قامت هيفاء من النوم متأخر بسبب تعبها البارحه حست بثقل بجسمها غسلت وجهها وغيرت ملابسها اللي من امس ونزلت تحت تتفطر وتدعي في نفسها انه تركي مايكون موجود لانها مالها خلق حد ..كلت فطورها من غير نفس ..خافت من هدوء البيت المفاجئ ماكان قي صوت لايكون راحوا خلوها مب غريبه يسونهاا..راحت واستطلعت في اركان البيت مالقت حد ..حتى مها اللي كله منقعه عند التلفزيون
مالقتها هنا صدق بدا الرعب الحقيقي يدب في قلبها ركضت للتليفون تكلم شقة عمتها
لاحظت نوته جنب السماعه رفعتها وقرأتها ..تقول فيها امها انهاوابوها ومها اختها
راحوا لشقة عمتها يساعدونها على ترتيب الاغراض لقوها نايمه ولاقدروا يقومونها
واذا بغت تجي تكلم السايق يجيبها ..حست باكتتْاب لانها راح تقضي اليوم ماعندها شئ تسويه ..رجعت للمطبخ تشرب العصير بسرعه وترجع لغرفتها قبل مايشوفها تركي ويستغل فرصة انهم لحالهم في الشقه..على اخررشفه شربتها من العصير انفتح الباب وعيونها تطالع الشخص عند الباب بخوف انه يكون الشخص اللي في بالها 
طلت زهره الاثيوبيه من الباب والابتسامه على محياها لما شافت هيفاء..طلعت منها تنهيدة ارتياح ضحكت هيفاء على خوفها وسلمت على زهره بفرح..
زهره بابتسامه:لساتك قايمه يااميس هيفاء ..من شان اعملك الفطور..
هيفاء هزت راسها:لا زهره مشكوره انا فطرت ..من وين جايه..؟
زهره وهي تحط الاغراض اللي في الاكياس في الثلاجه:لساتني جايه من السوبر الماركت ..المدام ام فهد طالبه مني اشتري اغراض البيت..
هيفاء وهي حاطه يده على خدها متملله:وفهد اخوي وينه ..؟
زهره رفعت عيونها فوق تذكر:على مااظن لساته ماصحى..
طل عليهم من باب الصاله راس فهد ووعيونه منفخه من النوم كان وجهه متكاسل كأنه ماله خلق لحد..
هيفاء ضحكت:جبنا سيرة القط جانا ينط..
فهد وهويفرك عينه:صباح الخير.
ردوا اللي في المطبخ:صباح النور.
فهد وهورافع حاجب واحد:خير عسى ماشر من صباح الله خيره تحشون فيني..
هيفاء ابتسمت:الخير في وجهك بس كنت اسئل زهره عنك..
زهره بمرح:هاا يامستر فهد ايش عاوز على الفطور..
فهد سند راسه على طاولة المطبخ بتعب:كالعاده.
بدأت زهره تعد الفطورحق فهد ..هيفاء ارتاعت من شكل اخوها المرهق اللي يشوفه يقول مانام الليل خالص..
هيفاء باهتمام :فهد وش فيك مانمت امس..؟
فهد رفع راسه بثقل:بلا نمت امس بس هالايام نومي مايزيد على الخمس الساعات..
هيفاء باستغراب:من اللي جبرك تعذب نفسك..
فهد كان سرحان ومارد عليها..
بعد خمس دقائق التفت فهد عليها:الا الاهل وينهم مابينوا..
سكتت هيفاء لما حطت زهره الصينيه قدام فهد ..
هيفاء كملت:راحوا بيت عمتي يسلمون عليها..
فهدوهو مركز على اللي قدامه:لــــــــــــــــــــيه..؟
هيفاء بجديه:لانهم بيسافرون بكره..شفيك نسيت
فهد وهو يضرب على راسه :اوووف نسيت عشان كذا حمد ذبحني بالتلوفونات...
قام فهد ولاكمل صحنه:انا بروح لبيت عمتي..
هيفاء وقفت:فهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد !
بس فهد اشرلها بيدينه وكمل طريقه بدون مايوقف..
زهره باستغراب:ماله مستر فهد ..؟
هيفاء هزت راسها :مااعرف يازهره وش فيه..
قامت هيفاء وطلعت للحديقه وهناك شغلت النافوره وقعدت تفكر كانت شاغله فكرها بالعنود بنت عمتها هالايام حاسه ان العنود رفيقة عمرها ماراح ترجع مثل اول المرحه والعفويه اللي الحب المدفون في قلبها انكسروانجرح
صارت مثل المرأه اللي اكتفت من الحياه وعطاياها وتحمل هموم اكبر ..هيفاء انصدمت من نفسها لقت جزء منها يحسد العنود..على الاقل هي عاشت الحب وجربت مرارته وحلاوته ..اما انا مالقيت من هالدنيا الا الاخذ ولاعطتني شئ املكه لوحدي ..هيفاء كانت قاعده في الحديقه شاردة الذهن وحاطه يدها على خدها مالا حظت العيون اللي تاملها من النافذه ..عيون غامضه ماحد يعرف بالمشاعر اللي تخبيها ..خرجت من هيفاء تنهيده غصبا عنها من الاحوال الرديئه اللي تمر عليهم ..وفي نفس الوقت الضعف بدا يراودها لانها ماقدرت تكون شق في درع تركي المنيع كان دايما يحسسها بالا حتقار وان احسن من مستواها ..لاحظت هيفاء ان مكالماتها قلة مع نواف وهذا اللي لاحظه تركي وخلاه يحس بالا نتصار ..شعور القهر ألمها لانها سمحت للمغرور ينسيها خطيبها ..شوي شوي اكتشفت هيفاء ان تركي خذا جزء من افكارها وهذا اللي مستحيل ترضى به اوشخص يتمنى تعاستها تخليه يتسلل لكيانها 
*******************
ايش تتوقعـــــون راح يصير؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجـــ الرابع عشر ـــزء
العنود وهي قاعده بالمطار مع اهلها ينتظرون موعد رحلتهم...قعدت تناظر الناس المسافر منهم والقادم منهم والتفت تشوف بنت تودع صديقها وهي تبكي ..وماتدري ليه بس حست بالم لما شافت هالمنظر..شوي الا تلفونها يرن رنة مسج طلعت التلفون عشان تقرا المسج الا مكتوب فيه:
..يهــون عــلى قلبــك يبتعـــد ويتـــركني..
(فواز)
العنود انصدمت لما قرت الاسم ..فواز..لكن من وين جاب رقمي ردت تقرا المسج والدموع متجمعه بعيونها ودها ترد عليه بس تدري انه مافي فايده وكان ودها تقهره وترد عليه بكلمه وهي ايه يهون..فواز اللي كان قاعد بالشقه وينتظر رد منها بس لما شاف ان مرت مدة عرف انها ماراح ترد..تمنى ان الجوهره تعرفت عليها من زمان هو لما شاف الجوهره مشغوله بالمطبخ انتهز الفرصه وطلع رقم العنود..تنهد واستلقى على الكنبه وهو يراقب التلفون في امل انها ممكن ترد..وفي نفس اللحظه كانت عيلة ابو حمد تصعد للطيارة والعنود اللي كانت ترتعب من طاري الطياره كان هدوءها مروع حتى امها لاحظت هالشئ وهنا حست ان قرارها انهم يردون السعودية كان قرار صائب ..العنود قعدت جمب الشباك ومحمد اخوها كان قاعد بجمبها قفلت حزام الامان وقعدت تراقب لندن من شباكها وكانها تودعها وتودع كل ذكرياتها فيها سواء من مرة او حلوة.

*******************

اما بالنسبه لهيفاء اللي كانت قاعده بالبيت لحالها متملله وتفكر شلون تقضي وقت فراغها اللحين بدون العنود..قامت من مكانها وتوجهت للدرج عشان بتروح لغرفتها لما شافت مكتب تركي مفتوح فجاها فضول انها تدخل وتشوفها لانها بالعاده تكون مغلقه فتحت الباب اكثر ودخلت وشافت ارفف مليانه بالكتب ومكتبه كان مليان بالاوراق المبعثره وريحة السجاير للحين موجوده بالجو توجهت لللارفف تقرا اللي موجود فيه لغاية ماوصلت لرف كان نوع الكتب اللي فيه عباره عن قصص بوليسيه خذت واحد من الكتب وقعدت على الكنبه الجلديه تقرا فيه وغرقت بالكتاب وفقدت الاحساس بالوقت لدرجة ان تركي لما دخل ماحست فيه.
تركي بحده: وش قاعده تسوين؟
هيفاء سكرت الكتاب ووقفت مرتبكه: قاعده اقرا....
تركي بسخرية: يعني ماشوف...قصدي ايش اللي دخلك مكتبي..؟
هيفاء بارتباك:شفت باب المكتب مفتوح ..دخلت..
تركي توجه لمكتبه وقعد هناك: بس بهالبساطه..لا احم ولادستور..
هيفاء وهي ترد الكتاب مكانه: آسفه ماكان قصدي..
تركي وهو يشعل سيجاره : اعتذارك غير مقبول..
هيفاء وهي تحس بالغضب: اصلاً انا الغبية اللي اعتذر منك..
تركي بسخريه: بصراحه تصلحين ممثله..وكمل بقسوة: اذا بتمثلين مثلي على نواف مو علي..
هيفاء تحس ان ودها تقذف شي بوجهه: ممكن اعرف انت ليه كذا؟
تركي وهو يطالعها بسخريه:..........
هيفاء ضربت الارض برجلها من الحره وطلعت من المكتب وهي تصفق الباب وراها بقوه ورقت فوق لغرفتها وهناك رمت نفسها على السرير وهي تصر على اسنانها من الغيض..بعد دقايق سمعت طرق على الباب ومن غير نفس..
هيفاء:مييييييييييييين؟
تركي: انا تركي.
هيفاء فزت من السرير مصدومه..تركي ايش يبي اكيد يبي يكمل تهزيئه فكرت بينها وبين نفسها انا لازم ماسمح له..قامت من مكانها معصبه ومستعده تواجه..افتحت الباب بقوه:نعــــــــم؟
تركي وعلى وجهه ابتسامه: من جدك زعلتي؟
هيفاء انصدمت من التغيير اللي طرا عليه: خير ايش بغيت؟
تركي وهو مازال يبتسم: بغيت اعتذر منك..
هيفاء وهي ترد عليه بنفس جملته :اعتذارك غير مقبول..وصكت الباب بوجهه.
وتوجهت للسرير بس تركي فتح باب الغرفة بغضب وهيفاء تطالعه بغضب.
هيفاء:انت شلون تتجرأ وتدخل غرفتي..
تركي وهو يمسك ايدها بقوه:انا كم مره قلت لك لا تعطيني ظهرك وانا اكلمك..
هيفاء وايدها تعورها من ضغطه:تركي ايدي ..
تركي وهو يصر على اسنانه: ياويلك ان سويتها ثاني مره..
هيفاء وهي تحس ان ايدها انشلت والدموع تنزل من عينها: ايدي تعورني..
تركي لما شاف دموعها انصدم وهد ايدها وهو مصدوم من اللي سواه بس هي تنرفز الواحد..قعد يطالعها وهي تفرك معصمها ودموعها تنزل بصمت..
تركي بحزن: هيفـــاء انا آسف..
هيفاء طالعته من بين دموعها بكره وهي تصرخ:انااكرهك..اكــــــرهك..
اطلع برا وخلني بسلام...
هيفاء وهي تشوف المشاعر اللي بانت بعيونه وهو يطالعها بنظرات غريبه وماتعرف لها تفسير..
تركي طلع من الغرفه من دون مايقول شي وترك هيفاء وراه حزينه وحيرانه من المشاعر اللي غزتها بالايام الاخيرة ولاتعرف لها تفسير ..طالعت ايدها وحصلتها محمره ..مشت للحمام وفتحت المويه وخلتها تنساب على ايدها تكمدها ..بعدها رجعت للغرفة وهي تفكر بان هالافكار والاحاسيس اللي تحس فيها مجرد اوهام وانها مان تتصل بنواف الا وتختفي.فاخذت تلفونها وهي تدق على رقم نواف وتنتظر بس ولاول مره نواف مارد عليها قطبت جبينها مستغربه،تنهدت واسنسدحت على السرير وهي تفكر بالعنود وتمنت انها راحت معهم بس هي عرفه رد امها ايش بيكون..طرا على بالها تتصل بالعنود تشوف اذا كان تليفونها مسكر معناته سافرت واذا كان مفتوح فرصة وتفضفض لها لكن نفس الشي حصلت تلفونها مغلق.
قررت انها تجلس بالغرفة تفادي انها تتصادم مع تركي وتنتظر اهلها لغاية مايجون وينقذونها من هالوضع الكريه.

*********************
فواز كان قاعد يمشي في غرفته وهو يفكر ياترى هل يلحقها للرياض ولا لأ؟بس الخوف انه يروح وترده وهنا هو مايقدر يستحمل اللي بيصير له لو رفضته.. فجأه احد يطق على باب غرفته..
فواز وهو يقط نفسه على الكرسي بتعب:ميــــــــن؟
الجوهره: انا يافواز.
فواز:تعالي ادخلي.
الجوهره دخلت ولما شافت غرفته معتفسه قطبت جبينها بقلق:فواز ماتبي تاكل شي ترا حطينا الغدا.؟
فواز من غير نفس: مابي مشكوره.
الجوهره تنهدت وتوجهت للسرير وقعدت: ممكن اعرف انت ايش فيك؟
فواز وهو يبتسم بسخرية: يعني ايش فيني مافيني الا العافيه..
الجوهره بحزن: فواز انا اختك اذا ماقلت لي ايش فيك يعني حق مين بتقول؟
فواز كان متردد اذا يقول لها ولا لأ بس بالاخير استسلم وقرر ان يبوح لها ممكن يلقى الجواب عندها.
فواز وهو يبتسم بمراره:انا اللي فيني يالجوهره مرض ماله علاج.
الجوهره بهدوء:مافي شي ماله علاج.
فواز بسخريه: بس انا علاجي مرتبط بوحده.
الجوهره وهي تنتظر منه ان يكمل:...............
فواز بتعب:انا احب يالجوهره.
الجوهره وهي منزله راسها: اعرف.
فواز طالعها بصدمه: وش دراك.؟
الجوهره بصوت منخفض: لما كنت بالمستشفى بالغيبوبه نطقت باسمها.
فواز وهو رافع حاجبه: كملي.
الجوهره وهي تحط عينها بعينه: انت تحب العنود.
فواز حس بصدمه يعني الجوهره كانت عارفه طول هالوقت ولا قالت شي.
الجوهره باسف: اسفه يافواز ما كان قصدي..
فواز قطع عليها الكلام: عادي ..لانها خلاص راحت.
الجوهره بتفكير: خلاص يافواز انت لازم تنساها ..هي اللحين ملك لواحد ثاني.
فواز ببرود: لا لان فهد فك الخطبه..بس المشكله ان هي سافرت وراحت.
الجوهره :طيب ايش المشكله روح واخطبها.
فواز بمراره: شلون وانا خنت ثقتها فيني..
الجوهره:شلون؟
فواز خبر الجوهره بكل شي صار بينه وبين العنود من اول ماشافها لاخر مره شافها فيه اللي هو بعد ما شافته مع ساره.
الجوهره بتفكير: طيب انا عندي الحل.
فواز وهو يطالعها برجا: هاتي الحل.
الجوهره :ابتعد عنها ..كمل دراستك وانساها.
فواز وقف بعصبيه:انت جنيتي شلون تبيني انساها..اقولك ماقدر اعيش من غيرها تقولين لي انساها..
الجوهره: انت اسمع كلامي وبتشوف.
الجوهره قعدت تحاول بفواز عشان يقتنع بفكرتها لغاية ماخيرا اقتنع وقرر انه خلاص يرجع يكمل دراسته ويكمل حياته عادي.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

بعد عدة ساعات اعلنت الطيارة عن وصولها لمطار الملك فهد بامان وبدوا الركاب اللي فيها بالنزول من الطيارة . 
واخيرا وصلت للرياض هذا اللي فكرت فيه العنود وهي مستانسه وتحس بالامان قعدت تنتظر ابوها وحمد مع امها واخوها محمد مستعجله تبي تروح البيت وخصوصا لغرفتها وهناك خلاص بتبتدي صفحه جديده وتحاول تنسى كل شي صار لها بلندن..خلص ابوها من الجوازات وطلعوا وحصلوا السايق ينتظرهم برا ومعاه السيارة وطول ماهم بالطريق قعدت العنود تشبع عيونها بالرياض ومنظرها بالليل وهي تتاوه هذي اول مرة صدق احس اني مشتاقه للرياض. 
اول ماوصلوا للبيت على طول توجهت العنود لغرفتها وهناك حصلت كل شي بمكانه حتى الثياب اللي كانت مطلعتها على اساس تاخذها وعلى اخر لحظه خلتها كانت مثل ماهي بمكانها..مسكت البرواز اللي كان موجود على التسريحة واللي كان يحتوي على صورة غالية على قلبها وهي عبارة عن صورة لها هي وهيفاء ماخذينها ببلكونتها وهم مو لابسين الا بجاما ومصورين صورة عباطه كانت هيفاء شاده شعر العنود بينما العنود مطلعه لسانها..ماحست العنود بدموعها الا وهي نازله يالله وش قد مشتاقه لهيفاء..مسحت دموعها وردت الصورة لمكانها وخذت التلفون عشان تدق على هيفاء وتاخذ اخبارها مع ان الوقت كان متاخر وكانت خايفه انها تحصل هيفاء نايمه بس مع ذلك دقت ..رن التلفون كذا رنه الا صوت حزين يرد عليها.
هيفاء:الــــــو؟
العنود قطبت جبينها باستغراب: هيــــــفاء؟
هيفاء فزت من السرير وهي تضوي نور الابجوره:العنــــــــــود!
العنود وهي تضحك:ههههههههههه...يعني مين غيري بيدق عليك هالحزه.
هيفاء بصوت حزين: اشتقت لك يالخايسه حييييل..
العنود وهي تمزح:عيــــــاره مافيك الا العافيه توك شايفتني البارحه.
هيفاء وهي ماتعرف ليه تبكي: العنود يارتيك مارحتي..
العنود استغربت صياح هيفاء: هيفاء شفيك..فيك شي؟
هيفاء وهي تحاول تجمع حالها: تركي الحقير..
العنود وهي تتنهد:بعد ايش سوى المتوحش؟
هيفاء بابتسامه حزينه: اما في هذي الكلمه معاك حق لانه صدق متوحش وحقير..تعرفين ايش سوى؟
العنود وهي متوتره:ايش سوى ياهيفاء؟
هيفاء وهي تحس انها راح تبكي: دخل علي الغرفة وعورني بايدي..
العنود انصدمت:أيــــــــــــــــش...وان شالله سكتي..
هيفاء ودموعها تنزل بحراره: يعني ايش تبيني اسوي؟
العنود بحده: كان خبرتي خالتي.
هيفاء وهي مبققه عيونها: انت صاحيه..لا يابنت الحلال ماقدر..
العنود وهي محتاره منها:طيب ليه؟
هيفاء بتوتر: لا ياختي ماقدر، مابي اسوي فضيحه..
العنود احتارت من هيفاء: يالغبيه هذي فرصتك عشان تردينها له خبري خالتي..
هيفاء وهي ماتدري ليه ماتقدر: ماقدر يالعنود ماقدر..
العنود استغربت: هيفاء شفيك..مو انتي اللي دايماً تقولين انك تنطرين منه موقف عشان تردينها له.
هيفاء ودموعها تنزل بصمت:بلى.
العنود بصبر: طـــــيب؟
هيفاء بحزن: ماعرف يالعنود..
العنود تنهدت: طيب على راحتك..خلاص اخليك اللحين تبين شي.
هيفاء بصوت منخفض: العنود انتي شخبارك؟
العنود بصوت حزين: ماشي حالي ..انا قررت افتح صفحه جديده وماراح اتراجع عن قراري.
هيفاء وهي تبتسم: خلاص ياعمري..باي.
العنود:بـــــــــــــــــاي.
العنود سكرت من هيفاء وهي تناظر التلفون وماتدري ليه بس هي فتحت اخر رساله وصلتها وقعدت تقرا فيها ..وكانت على وشك انها تمسحها بس ماتدري ليه غيرت رايها ..حطت التيلفون على التسريحه وتوجهت للحمام تبدل وتنام.

***********************

طلع الصباح وقامت هيفاء من النوم واحساسها ينبئها ان اليوم راح يكون غير عن باقي الايام وماتعرف ليه..قامت وخذت شاور وبدلت ملابسها وحطت ميك اب خفيف ونزلت تحت وشافت الكل مجتمع حول الطاوله يتفطر ماعدا تركي فتوقعت انه ممكن يكون لسا نايم قعدت على الطاوله وهي تناظر الفطور بقرف .
امها بغضب: هيووف وش عندك تناظرين الاكل كذا..
هيفاء : لا يمه بس ..مالي نفس لاكل البيت..
قامت من الكرسي وهي تمسك شنطتها وتحطها على كتفها :تدرين يمه بفطر بالكافيه اللي موجود تحت جمب الشقه..
امها وهي تقرا الجريده:خلي مها تروح معك..
هيفاء بتذمر:بس يمه...
لكن ام فهد عطتها نظره سكتتها فقامت هيفاء من غير نفس وتوجهت للصاله تسأل مها.
هيفاء وهي تخوصر لمها: مها تبين تروحين معي للكافيه تحت؟
مها وهي مندمجه مع التلفزيون: لا مابي انا فطرت خلاص..
هيفاء رفعت عينها تحمد ربها حثت الحطى وطلعت من الشقة واستخدمت الدرج بدل اللفت واول ماطلعت لفت عند زاوية العماره وحصلت نفسها قدام الكافيه بس المفاجأه انها شافت تركي قاعد بالطاوله الموجوده برا الكافيه وكان سرحان وشكله ما انتبه لها فحاولت تسحب نفسها وترجع بس تركي التفت وشافها فجمدت هيفاء بمكانها وقلبها يرقع مثل الطبول لانها شافته يوقف .
تركي بصوت هادئ وهو يسحب الكرسي اللي مقابله: تعالي ياهيفاء ابي اكلمك بموضوع.
هيفاء ترددت لكن تركي ابتسم لها باطمئنان: ماراح آكلك.
هيفاء هزت كتوفها وقعدت على الكرسي من غير ماتحط عينها بعينه بعدها جا الجرسون ياخذ طلبها فاطلبت كرسون وعصير برتقال ولما راح الجرسون قعدت تتفرج على الرايح والجاي وهي تعبث بغطاء الطاوله بتوتر ولما شافت ان الصمت طال التفتت عليه الا هو يطالعها بسخريه وكأنه حاس بتوترها فنزلت عينها لتحت.
تركي بهدوء:هيفاء..حبيت اعتذر عن اللي صار امس..
هيفاء وهي شاغله نفسها بشنطتها وببرود: ماصار شي.
تركي بصوت منخفض: طالعيني وانتي تكلميني.
هيفاء رفعت عيونها اللي كانت مليانه حقد: عاجبك كذا.
تركي بهدوء: لا.
هيفاء وهي متوتره من نظراته: طيب في ايش كنت تبي تكلمني.
تركي :ولا شي بس حبيت اعتذر عن اللي صار امس ..ونتكلم عن الماضي.
هيفاء بحده: الماضي لااا.
تركي بابتسامه :طيب بالحاضر.
هيفاء ببرود: مثل ايش.
تركي: مثل دراستك..ايش ناويه تتخصصين؟
هيفاء قعدت تخبره ان حلم حياتها انها تجيب نسبه وتخصص تاريخ وشوي شوي حست ان التوتر خف وبدت تسمتع بمناقشاتها معه بس فجأه انتبهت لنفسها انا شلون اقعد مع واحد مش حلال علي واسولف معاه بكل راحه بس هذا تركي همس لها قلبها..رفعت راسها من سرحانها وحصلت تركي قاعد يتاملها وبعيونه نظرات غريبه..
تركي بصوت اجش ورجاء: هيفاء اتركي نواف..
هيفاء بققت عيونها من الصدمه يعني هو عازمني بس عشان يستدرجني..بس تركي كمل من غير مايحس بالتبدل اللي طرا عليها:هيفاء اذا انت بتاخذين نواف عشان فلوسه..انا عندي فلوس اكثر ومستعد اخذك..
تركي كان بس يبيها تعترف انها ماخذه نواف عشان فلوسه مع انها تنكر بس مايدري ليه قلبه مو راضي يصدقها..
هيفاء بصوت ملئ بالالم: لهالدرجه انت حقير مستعد تضحي بمالك وكل شي بس عشان ماتزوج اخوك...طيب واذا قلت لك انه حتى ولو كنت آخر انسان بالدنيا مارح اخذك.
قامت من مكانها وطلعت ركض ومتوجهه للحديقه العامه اللي يفصل بينها وبين الشقة الشارع العام وهناك قعدت تحت الشجره وهي تحاول تلتقط انفاسها وهي تمسح دموعها .. يالله شلون ماحست بهالشي من قبل هالاحساس ماتحس بيه الا وتركي بس موجود..ماتحسه مع نواف او اي رجال ثاني بس تركي اللي اذا شافته او حست بقربه او لمسته تحس بجنون نبضات قلبها وتسارع انفاسها..تاوهت بصمت على المصيبه انا شلون ماعرفت من قبل ..انا احبه..نزلت دموعها حاره وهي تتمتم بالكلمه ..انا احبه..فجأه الا منديل ممدود لها رفعت راسها ومن بين دموعها شافت تركي واقف فوق راسها..
هيفاء لفت وجهها تتجاهله..بينما تركي نزل لمستواها وهو يتكلم بصوت ملئ بالمشاعر: هيفاء انتي اللي بايدك تنهين كل هالمشاكل بس لو تعترفين ان انتي ماخذه نواف عشان فلوسه..
هيفاء وهي ترفع عيونها بصبر: يالله انت لهالدرجه ماتفهم..انا قلتلك انا خذيته مو عشان فلوسه ..فاهـــــــــم.
تركي بضيق: طيب انتي ليه بتاخذينه ممكن تفهميني؟
هيفاء وهي تطالعه ببرود: لآنـــــي احبـــــــــــه..
تركي اجفل من كلامها بس مابين عليه هالشي فبسخريه: هه...تحبينــــــــه واضــــــح..وهو عسى يحبك بس؟
هيفاء بثقه: اكيــــــــد .
تركي قط راسه ورىوهو يضحك مما خلا هيفاء تستغرب هالشي: شفيك تضحك؟
تركي وهو يتفرس فيها: مسكينه ياهيفاء والله ماقول الا الله يعينك...
هيفاء بخوف: وش قصدك؟
تركي بسخريه: انتي اللحين من جدك تحسبين نواف ماخذك عن حب؟
هيفاء بتوتر: ايه اجل عشان ايش؟
تركي: نواف ياحبيبتي بياخذك عشان الورث..
على ان هيفاء توترت لما سمعته يقول حبيبتي بس هي عارف انه مايقصدها: .........
تركي كمل بقسوه: نواف مو مسموح يمسك الورث الا لما يتزوج...
هيفاء انصدمت من كلامه بس ماتبي تصدقه: انـــــت كـــــذاب!
تركي وهو يوقف ويهز بكتوفه باستهزاء: حلاص لاتصدقيني بس لما تكلمينه اساليه هالسؤال...رفع ايده اشارة توديع ومشى بعيد عنها لغاية ماغاب وتركها وراه عايشه بحيرة وماتعرف اذا تصدقه ولا لأ بس حست ان عشان تتاكد لازم تكلم نواف وتستفسر منه قبل ماتحكم عليه.
قامت من مكانها متجهه للشقة وهناك يحلها الف حلال...

***************************

في نفس اللحظه كان فهد قاعد مع فواز بالقهوه قاعدين يسولفون .
فهد وهو يتأفف:اووووف..بكره بتخلص الاجازه..
فواز بابتسامه: احسن والله اشتقت للجامعه..
فهد وهو مبقق عيونه: انت من جدك على وشو مشتاق على القومه من الفجر والكراف والتعب..صدق انك مانت بصاحي..
فواز وهو يضحك لدرجه بينت معها قمازيته:هههههههههههههه..ياحليلك يافهد وانت من جدك صدقت..
فهد كان بيرد بس قطع عليهم ان جوال فواز ولع دليل بلوتوث فهد رفع عينه لفواز اللي كان يبتسم بغرور: حشا مامدانا تونا واصلين..
فواز رفع التلفون وضغط على استقبال وشوي الا جايته صورة قلب يدمي وتحته مكتوب 
((ممكن اتعرف؟))
رفع فواز راسه يراقب الكافيه وبنفس الوقت كان يرسل رساله لصاحبة البلوتوث.. بالوقت اللي سمع فيه رنت المسج طاحت عينه على وحده كان جوالها هو الوحيد اللي رن فعرف انها هي ابتسم بسخرية والتفت على فهد اللي كان يناظره: عرفت منهي؟
فواز بثقــــــه: اكيـــــد.
فهد وهو يلف بعينه على الكافيه: طيب ورني وين مكانها.
فواز وهو ياشر بعيونه للبنت اللي قاعده على يمينه ولا تفصل بينهم الا طاولتين..فهد لما طاحت عينه عالبنت توقعها تكون شينه بس لما شافها هذي وحده تطيح الطير من السما التفتت على فواز مستغرب حركاته هذي مادام فواز يحب العنود ليه يعبث مع هالبنت ..
فهد بجديه:ايش ارسلت لها؟
فواز: ممكن.
فهد: وهي ارسلت شي ثاني؟
فواز وهو حاط التلفون على الطاوله ويكمل شرب الكابتشينو:لا.
شوي الا تلفونه يولع فاستقبل ولما اصدحت رنة المسج فواز مارفع التلفون ولا فتحه..فاستغرب فهد حركته:ماراح تفتحه.
فواز بسخريه: لا...خليها على نار شوي وتعرف اني مو سهل.
فهد تضايق من حركات فواز:فواز خل منك هالحركات واللي يسلمك.
فواز وهو يكمل الكابتشينو ببرود: ماراح اخليها..
فهد قام من مكانه متضايق: اجل خل هالحركات تنفعك.وطلع من المكان.
اللي ماكان عارفه فهد هو ان فواز يعتقد انه برجوعه لحركاته القديمه وانه اذا تعرف له على بنت غير العنود راح ينساها بس مهما سوى ومهما فعل راح تضل هي مختلفه عنهم العنود الوحيدة اللي ماعطته وجه..شوي الا تلفونه يضوي فالتفت على البنت اللي كانت تناظره بنظرات ساحره فحس بحيره بس بالاخير مسك التلفون ورفض المسج وهو عيونه عليها تناظرها باحتقار.وبنفس الوقت غضبان من نفسه لانه ماقدر يطلع العنود من راسه.
قامت البنت من مكانها معصبه لانها ماقدرت تجيب راسه وطلعت من الكافيه.


**********************
هيفاء كانت ماسكه التلفون وهي متردده اذا تكلم نواف ولا لأ كانت خايفه من انه يكون كلام تركي يكون صحيح..رن التلفون بايدها ولما شافت الاسم الا هو نواف وابتسمت للصدف.
هيفاء:هـــــــلا..
نواف بصوت ساحر: هلا والله بالغاليه.
هيفاء: اهلين ..شلونك؟
نواف:تمام ..انتي شخبارك؟
هيفاء وهي متوتره: الحمد الله كويسه..
نواف: شخبار خالتي وفهد انشالله طيبين؟
هيفاء وهي تحس التوتر يتفاقم معاها: كلهم طيبين والحمدالله.
نواف: اممممم..هاه ماشتقتي لي؟
هيفاء بتوتر: نواف ابي اسألك سؤال؟
نواف بهدوء: آمـــــــــري..
هيفاء: هو صحيح انك ماراح تمسك الورث الا لما تتزوج؟
نواف تفاجأ من معرفتها لها شئ وحس ان هيفاء تقر بهالشئ مو تسأله فتضايق: ايه صحيح ..
هيفاء بخوف: يعني انت تزوجتني عشان بس تمسك الورث؟
نواف وبصوت ساحر: معقوله ياهيفاء تظنين فيني هالظن ..انا ياهيفاء خطبتك لاني احبك..ولا حتى فكرت بالورث..
هيفاء وماتدري ليه للحين قلبها قابضها: من جد تتكلم يانواف؟
نواف وبثقه: أيـــه من جدي..وكمل بسخرية: ولا لايكون تركي لف لك عقلك بكم كلمه وانتي صدقتيه ؟
هيفاء ببرود: تركي ماله خص بالموضوع.
نواف خاف لما سمع نبرة صوتها فحاول يتمالك نفسه: ادري يابعد عمري بس بصراحه انا خايف عليك منه ..اخاف يغيرك علي،يسويها لانه ناوي يفك هالخطبه باي طريقه..
هيفاء وهي تتنهد بتعب: والله مادري يانواف...عالعموم لاتخاف ماراح يقدر يسوي شي.
نواف تنهد مرتاح: ايه ابيك كذا على طول..يله ياعمري تبين شي؟
هيفاء بهدوء:سلامتك.
نواف:خلاص سلمي على خالتي..باي.
سكرت هيفاء منه وهي متضايقه حدها ومحتاره من مشاعرها.. هي بطريقه تحس انها تحب نواف بس حبها لتركي يختلف بالمره عن حبها لنواف يعني لما تكون مع نواف تحس بالراحه وتقدر تاخذ وتعطي معاه من غير ماتتوتر اما بالنسبه لتركي فلما تكون معاه تحس بالامان وبالخطر بنفس الوقت وان دقات قلبها تتسارع وتحس بشعور غريب ببطنها وتظطر تحبس انفاسها بوجوده.
طلعت هيفاء من افكارها لما سمعت امها تناديها..فقامت من مكانها عشان تنزل تحت.

***********************

اما بالنسبه للعنود اللي كانت قاعده بالبيت تشاهد التلفزيون وهي اصلا مو معاه كانت قاعده تفكر بفواز وايش ممكن قاعد يسوي اللحين لكنها هزت راسها تبعد منها هالافكار وهي تكلم نفسها "خلاص انسيه وابتدي حياة جديده.."
حمد باستغراب: جنيتـــــي انتي؟
العنود باجفال: حمد..
حمد وهو يحرك ايده بحركة جنون: شفيك استخفيتي تكلمين نفسك؟
العنود وهي تعيد انتباها للتلفزيون: كيفي اذا كلمت نفسي...
حمد وهو يقعد بجمبها: انا اصلا كنت حاس من زمان انك مجنونه بس اللحين اثبتي لي صدق احساسي.
العنود وهي تتمصخر:هه هه لا بصراحه ضحكتني.
حمد توه بيرد عليها الا ام حمد متدخله:حـــــمد.
حمد وهو يلتفت عليها: لبيـــــه؟
ام حمد: فديتك يبه بس بغيتك تروح لبنده تجيب لي اغراض(بنده هو عباره عن سوبرماركت كبير مشهور بالسعوديه).
حمد وهو يقوم من مكانه: ان شالله.
العنود فزت من مكانها: حمد بروح معاك..
حمد وهو بيرد عليها بالرفض بس هي قعد ت تمثل عليه التمسكن: ياشينك عاد اذا سويتي هالحركات..قومي يله.
العنود وهي تضحك متجهه لغرفتها تجيب العبايه:هههههههههههه..مشكوووور.
ولما كانت تلبس عبايتها رن تلفونها نغمة مسج فالعنود فتحته متوقعته من هيفاء بس المسج كان :
}}حياتي{{...
وش حياتي دام انا ماجيك وتجيني!
احس اني جسد هامد!!
يضيق الصدر بغيابك..
"حبيبي"من يسليني؟ في هالغربه!
ابي (قربك)..ترى (بعدك) يالعنود أجدد احزاني..
..فواز..

العنود مسكت فمها تحاول تمنع نفسها من البكي.. مسكت التلفون بغضب والم وقعدت تتطقطق فيه وكتبت مسج وارسلت المسج له وهي عارفه انها بهالمسج راح تقطع آخر وسيله بينها وبينه.
خذت شنطتها ونزلت على حمد اللي كان ينطرها بالسيارة وانطلقوا لبنده وهناك تفرقوا هي توجهت لقسم الشوكلت بينما حمد راح يخلص اغراض الوالده،بينما هي كانت تتنقى بالشكولت وتختار اللي تبيه شافت الشوكلت اللي هيفاء تحبه خذته وهي تكلم نفسها"ياي..هذا اللي تحبه هيفاء"ومسكت شوكلت من نوع جديد وهي تكلم نفسها" ماظن انه حلو؟"
الا صوت من وراها: والله حلو لو ايش تاخذين..
العنود جمدت مكانها وهي تحس ان قلبها هبط ببطنها وتتذكر واحد قال نفس الجمله لها وملك قلبها من بعدها التفتت ووجهها ابيض من الشحوب...

ايش تتوقعون انا ماراح اسألكم شي انتو وتوقعاتكم للي بيصير؟

----------


## إشراق

ياالله متى يجي الجزء الخامس عشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بسرعععععععععععه بليز.........

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجــــ الخامس عشر ـــزء
هيفاء نزلت تحت عشان تشوف امها ولما دخلت الصاله حصلت الكل بحالة توتر فخافت من شكل امها وهي تشوفها تبكي فتوجهت لها وقعدت على الارض تمسك ايدها بخوف: يمــــــه شفيك؟
ام فهد من بين دموعها: خالتك لطيفه تعبانه..
هيفاء تفاجأت لان توها مكلمه نواف وهو ماجاب لها طاري مرض خالتها: يــــمه انتي متأكده؟
ام فهد وهي تهز براسها: ايه يايمه متأكده.
هيفاء قامت من مكانها وحاسه نفسها ضايعه فالتفتت على فهد اللي كان متعنز على المدفأه وضايع بافكاره راحت وهزته:فهد شسالفه..خالتي ايش فيها بالضبط؟
فهد وهو يتنهد: والله مادري ياهيفاء بس اللي عرفته من تركي ان صابتها جلطه خفيفه بالقلب..
هيفاء برعب:جلـــــــــــطه!
فهد بصوت منخفض: ايه..
هيفاء وهي تتلفت تبحث عن تركي: طيب تركي وينه..
فهد وهو متجه للباب طالع: تركي سافر للرياض اول ماسمع الخبر..
هيفاء بسرعه:متى؟
فهد قبل مايطلع: اليوم الصبح.
هيفاء وهي تفكر يعني بعد ماطلع من الحديقه ..راحت وقعدت جمب امها وهي تحس بحزن شديد:يمه اذكري الله..وانشالله خالتي لطيفه ماراح يصير لها شي.
ام فهد وهي ترفع يدينها:لا اله الا الله..يالله انك تشفيها وتقومها بالسلامه..
مها اللي كانت قاعده جمب امها ضمت امها بصمت وهيفاء :يمه احنا لازم نرد الرياض.
ام فهد التفتت عليها: ابوك راح عشان يحصل لنا حجز اليوم..
هيفاء هزت راسها وهي تقوم من مكانها: خلاص يايمه انا بروح اجهز اغراضي..ولا تحاتين اغراضك واغراض ابوي انا برتبها لكم..
ام فهد: خلي زهره تساعدك..
هيفاء وهي بتطلع :ان شالله.
هيفاء كانت تفكر بخالتها وبحالتها المرضيه اكيد ان حالتها خطيرة ولا ماكان سافر تركي بهالسرعه بس هذي بحسبة امه فاكيد انه بسافر باقصى سرعه..وصلت لغرفتها وهي ضايعه بافكارها بس نواف ليه ماقال لها شي ..معقوله يكون نواف ماعنده خبر..بس شلون الخبر يوصل تركي اللي بلندن قبل مايوصل لنواف اللي اقرب لها..تنهدت وابعدت عنها هالافكار وطلعت شناطها وبدت ترتب اغراضها..

*************************

نرجع للعنود..
التفتت العنود بوجه شاحب خالي من اللون لصاحب الصوت..الشاب اللي قط عليها الكلام خاف لما شاف شحوبها وخوفها..فحاول يعتذر منها بارتباك:اسفين ياختي...
وابتعد منها ..وهي بدورها تنهدت بارتياح وهي تحاول تلتقط انفاسها وضحكت على نفسها شلون تفكر انه ممكن يكون فواز..وفواز موجود بلندن.
حمد:ها خلصتي!
العنود اخترعت لانها ماشافت حمد فصرخت صرخه مكتومه وهي ترمي الشوكلت على الارض.
حمد وهو معصب:هــــــــس... يالخبله فضحتينا!
العنود وهي تمسك قلبها: خوفتني..
حمد بنص عيون: ليه ايش قالوا لك وحش..
العنود وهي تلم الشوكلت وتحطه بالعربه اللي كان حمد ماسكها: وليه توك مكتشف هالشي..
حمد طالعها بنص عيون:اقول انطمي بس..
العنود مشت قدامه فقام حمد بسخريه ويخلي نفسه هندي: ماما انا دفي اربانه(عربانه)اوكي..
التفتت عليه العنود وهي كاتمه ضحكته: يله راجو مايبي تأخير.
حمد معصب: بس شاب مع وجهك ..تعالي دفي العربه ولا دعمتك بيها..
العنود راحت تاخذ العربه منه وهو يمشي قدامها متجهين للكاونتر..
ولما كانو بالسيارة كانت العنود تعبث بالاكياس تدور على الشوكلت..
ولما حصلته..بنصر:اخيــــــــــراً!
حمد وهو منتبه للشارع: من ضعفك اللحين تاكلين شوكلت..
العنود وهي تلتهم الشكولت: والله انا مو متينه وبعدين هذا شوكلت فيه احد مايكل شوكلت..
حمد وهو يستفزها ويمثل الجديه: العنود هذا انا اقولك الحقي على عمرك قبل لاتصيرين برميل..
العنود وهي مبققه عيونها:برمــــــيل!
حمد وهو يكمل بجديه: ايه انتي ماتلاحظين على عمرك تراك مره متنانه ..
العنود نزلت راسها عشان تشوف شكلها فتوهمت من جدها ان لها بطن وانها زايده وزن: تعرف ..كلامك صحيح..اووووووف اللحين ايش اعمل..
حمد لما شافها من جد صدقت رد راسه على ورا وهو يضحك عليها بينما العنود التفتت عليه متفاجأه:شفيـــــــــك؟
حمد :ههههههههههه..انتي اللحين من جدك مفكره نفسك متينه الا قولي هالكه..
العنود بنص عيون: بـــــــايخ..وصدت تطالع الشارع..
حمد يكمل:لا والله من جدي يالعنود تراك مره ضعفانه وبيني وبينك مايصلح لك الضعف حتى شوفي..وهو يمد ايده على خدها..عظام خدودك بدت تبين..
العنود وهي تتلمس عظام خدودها اللي مابينت الا عقب ما ذاقت المر من حاولت تنسى فواز صارت الاكل ماتشتهيه وعيونها فقدت بريقها ولمعانها..تنهدت بصمت وقعدت تناظر السيارات..
حمد وهو يطالع اخته بصمت العنود قبل كان ينضرب المثل بجمال جسمها وتناسقه..بس من رجعت من لندن وهي حالها متغير..

***************************

كان فواز لساته بحالة صدمه من اللي قراه لدرجة انه مو مصدق قعد يقرا المسج مره بعد مره:
فواز انا ماحبك 
ولا تحط في بالك اني حبيتك انا زعلت لاني ماتوقعت انك من 
هالنوع من الشباب ..لاني بصراحه
احتقر اشكالك ..واكرهك
وياريت ماترسل مسجات ثاني مره

فواز حط التلفون بجيبه وقام من مكانه ولبس الكاب والجاكيت وطلع راجع لنفس الكافيه اللي كان فيه وهو فهد وهو مصمم ان يطلع العنود من راسه وقام يكرهها ويحتقرها ..وكره نفسه اكثر لانه علق نفسه فيها وحبها وبالمقابل ايش تطلع هي ماتحبه ولا وفوق كل هذا تكرهه وتحتقره..اول ماوصل الكافيه طلب لنفسه قهوه وقعد يفكر بطريقه شلون يخلي فيها العنود تذوق المر مثل ماذاقه واكثر..شوي الا تلفونه يرن..شاف الاسم الجوهره..
رد من غير نفس:هلا الجوهره..
الجوهره: فواز وين طلعت انت ناسي ان اليوم رحلتنا..
فواز وهو يمسد رقبته: اووووف..نسيت،خلاص اسمعي انتوا جاهزين..
الجوهره:ايه كل شي جاهز،بس متى رحلتنا؟
فواز وهو يدفع الفوس ويطلع من الكافيه: مادري..انا اللحين بمر السفريات عشان آخذ التذاكر بس انتو خلكم جاهزين..
الجوهره:اوكي..
فواز سكر منها واتجه للسفريات وهناك حصل ابو فهد فاول ماشافه ابو فهد سلم عليه:هلا والله ..شخبارك فواز؟
فواز: والله الحمدالله ..انت شلونك ياعمي؟
ابو فهد:بخير والحمدلله..الا انت وش عندك جاي هنا؟
فواز بابتسامه: جاي آخذ تذاكر الاهل..
ابو فهد: ليه بيسافرون اليوم..
فواز:ايه طال عمرك..
ابو فهد وهو يتنهد بتعب: ياخوك انا عندهم من الصبح ولا حصلت حجز.
فواز بابتسامة ثقة: ولا يهمك ياعمي انت بس اجلس وارتاح وانا اللحين بطلع لك حجز..
ابو فهد وهو يربت على كتفه: ماقصرت يافواز بس ماظن انك بتحصل اقولك انا عندهم من الصبح ولا حصلت..
فواز بثقه: انت اتكل علي وبس كم تذكره تبي..
ابو فهد وهو يقعد على الكرسي: 4 تذاكر..
اتجه فواز للكاونتر اللي كانت تشغله وحده لبنانيه اللي اول ماشافت فواز ابتسمت بادب: مرحبا..كيف بدي اخدمك..
فواز ابتسم لها وحده من ابتسامته الساحره: والله بغيت حجز على الرياض اليوم درجه اولى..
اللبنانيه وهي تطقطق على الكي بورد:امممم سوري مافي حجز..
فواز وهو يقمز لها: اكيد ..مايصير تأكدي مره ثانيه..
اللبنانيه ماتت لما قمز لها فواز:هلق راح شوف لك مره تانيه..
بعد دقايق: حصلتلك على حجز بدك لكم شخص..؟
فواز:4 اشخاص..
طقطقت اللبنانيه على الكي بورد واكدت الحجز: خلاص اتأكد الحجز..
فواز التفتت على ابو فهد:خلاص ياعمي تم..
قام ابو فهد:مشكور ياولدي وماتقصر..خلاص الباقي خله علي وماقصرت ياولدي..
فواز:ماسوينا شي ياعمي..
فواز اتجهه لكاونتر ثاني وخلص التذاكر وقبل مايطلع رفع ايد مودع ابو فهد ورجع للشقة وهناك حصل امه واخته مجهزين شناطهم وحاطينها بالممر بانتظاره..
دخل للصاله وحب راس امه وقعد جمبها:خلاص يايمه طيارتكم بتطير الساعه 7..رفع ساعته يشوف الساعه..يعني بعد ساعه لازم نطلع للمطار.
ام فواز بحزن: ماوصيك ياولدي بنفسك..
فواز وهو يلم امه: لاتوصين حريص يالغاليه..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ام فواز: والله ياولدي لو انك تتزوج وتستقر كان ارتاح بالي..
فوازبعد مدة من الصمت تكلم بغموض: كلامك صحيح يايمه..
الجوهره انصدمت لما سمعت اللي قاله فواز..وام فواز اللي ماصدقت خبر: والله يافواز تتكلم جد يمه؟
فواز وهو منزل راسه: ايه يايمه انتي خيطي وانا البس..
ام فواز وهي فرحانه: هذي الساعه المباركه والله..بنقيلك احلى بنت بالسعوديه..
فواز قام وهو متضايق:خلاص انا بروح للغرفه اريح واذا صارت الساعه 5 صحوني.
الجوهره قامت ورا اخوها تستطلع واول ماصاروا بروحه هي واخوها:فواز انت من جدك تبي تتزوج..
فواز انسدح على السرير وحط ايدينه ورا راسه: ايه من جدي ..
الجوهره بصدمه: والعنــــــــــــود!
فواز بغير مبالاه: وشفيها ؟مش انتي اللي قلتيلي انساها..خلاص هذا انا نسيتها وبابتدي صفحه جديده..
الجوهره هزت كتوفها باستغراب وماتعرف ايش تقول بس هي فرحانه انه اخوها خلاص قرر يتجاوز العنود ويكمل حياته..طلعت من الغرفه من غير ماتقول شي..

***********************

بعد ساعه بالضبط كانت عيلة ابو فهد مجتمعه بالمطار لما فواز واهله وصلوا فالجوهره اول ماشافت هيفاء راحت تسلم عليها..
الجوهره:اهلييييين!
هيفاء: هاي حبي..شلونك؟
الجوهره:بخير الله يسلمك..انت كيفك؟
هيفاء وهي ترجع تقعد على الكرسي والجوهره معاها:الحمدالله!
الجوهره وهي متحمسه:قولي انكم معنا مسافرين للرياض..؟
هيفاء وهي تقمز لها: ايه معاكم بنفس الرحله والطياره بعد..
الجوهره:الله وناسه ..خلاص انا حاجزتك طول الرحله..
هيفاء وهي تضحك:ههههههههه..وانا لك..
فهد ماكان منتبه مع امه اللي طايحه فيه وصايا كان باله مع الجوهره وهو يراقبها بين فترة وفترة ويتامل جمالها ونعومة صوتها..
ام فهد وهي معصبه:فهد..فهد..
فهد وهو يرد انتباهه لامه:لبيه...والله يايمه معاك وفاهم عليك مايحتاج توصين..
ام فهد وهي تمسك نفسها عشان ماتبكي: وش اسوي بعد..
فهد وهو يبوس راس امه يودعها:يله يايمه اشوفك على خير..وطمنوني على خالتي..
ام فهد:وصل يايمه وانت خل بالك من نفسك.
التفتت فهد على هيفاء ياشر عليها..فهيفاء قامت من مكانها وهي تعتذر من الجوهره واتجهت لاخوها وضمته وهي تحس انها بتصيح: بشتاق لك يالخايس..
فهد وهو يرفع عيونه: الله يالصاروخ..الا بتستانسين على فرقاي..
هيفاء تضحك عليه:ههههههههههههه..
الجوهره كانت تناظر فهد وتتامله هذي اول مرة تشوفه عدل كان طويل وطبعا جسمه كان متناسق ووقفته كانت وقفة عسكرية نظراً لتاثره بدراسته العسكريه عكس فواز اخوها اللي مهما درس بهالجامعه ماراح تغير من وقفته اللي كلها سخرية وكبرياء..
في هاللحظة التفت فهد على الجوهره وطاحت عينه بعينها فحس بمشاعر غريبه تجتاحه والجوهرة من الحرج صار وجهها احمر ونزلت راسها بسرعه..
فهد انسحب وراح وسلم على ابوه ونطر فواز لغاية مايودع اهله عشان يرجعون مع بعض.
فواز وهو يضم امه ويحبها على راسها:خلي بالك من نفسك يافواز..وماوصيك بصلاتك..
فواز بابتسامه جانبيه:وشدعوه يايمه مايحتاج توصين..
التفت على الجوهره اللي كانت مره متاثره:الجوهره ماوصيك على الغاليه..
الجوهره وهي تمسح دمعه نزلت:لاتوصي حريص..
اتجهت لفواز وسلمت عليه بينما ام فواز: خلاص انت بس شد حيلك وخلص دراسه والعرس خله علي انا..
فواز ببرود:اللي تشوفينه يايمه...يالله مع السلامه..
وراح لمكان مافهد ينتظره وطلعوا مع بعض.

**************************

العنود اللي كانت قاعده على الماسنجر تكلم صديقتها رهف:
رهف(معشوقة فيصل): اوووف الجامعه باقي لها اسبوع..
العنود(علمني شلون انساك وانام): ونااااااااااااااسه..
معشوقة فيصل:اي وناسه انتي الثانيه..الا قولي قرف..
علمني شلون انساك وانام: انا ماعرف ليه انتي ماتحبينها على انك شاطره.
معشوقة فيصل: لاني زهقت ..يالله متى يجي اليوم اللي فيصل يتزوجني فيه وافتك من الجامعه.
علمني شلون انساك وانام:هههههههههه..واللي يسلمك اللي يسمعك ماكأن فيصل طالب منك تخلصين الجامعه بالاول.
معشوقة فيصل: ماهو هذا اللي قاهرني...
تمت العنود ساكته تفكر بصديقتها وبحظها ..رهف حبها فيصل من اول ماشافها وعلى طول راح وخطبها..
معشوقة فيصل:ياااااااااااااااااااااااهو..الو..الو..
علمني شلون انساك وانام: معاك
معشوقة فيصل: تعالي انت ماقلتيلي انتوا ليه رجعتوا الرياض كذا بدري؟
علمني شلون انساك وانام: زهقنا ورجعنا بدري..
معشوقة فيصل:هااااااااااااااااااا...فيه حد يصير لندن ويزهق منها؟
العنود: رهف بغيت اسالك سؤال.
رهف:اسااااااااااااااااااااالي؟
العنود بتردد: تخيلي انو انتي حبيتي واحد وهو قالك انو راح يخطبك..
رهف:امممممممم
العنود: فجأه لقيتيه يكلم وحده ثانيه..ايش راح تعملين؟
رهف: بصراااااااااااااحه راح ازعل..بس انتي ليه تسالين هالسؤال؟
العنود اختبصت فحاولت تدور على عذر تقدمه من غير ماتفضح نفسها: ولا شي بس لاني شايفه مقاله بمجله تتكلم عن مشكلة هالبنت..
رهف بتفكير:طيب هو ماحاول يبرر لها..
العنود بتوتر: لا البنت تقول انها ماعطته فرصه.
رهف: غلط..المفروض عطته فرصه وسمعت ايش بيكون تبريره ممكن يكون ماعمل شي.
العنود وهي تفكر بالم ماعمل شي بس انا شفته بعيني وهي ماسكه ايده: والله ماكتبوا شي..
رهف: اشفوك مررررره مهتمه بهالمقاله..
العنود خافت: لا بس لان آخر المقاله كاتبين سؤال(ايش راح يكون شعورك لو كنتي مكانها؟).
رهف:كااااااااان عطيته طرررررررررررراق..ههههههههه
العنود:الله يرجك هههههههههههههه
رهف:طيب عمري انا اللحين بطلع تامرين بشي..
العنود:مشكوره....
رهف:باااااااي
العنود:باااااااااااي
طلعت العنود من الماسنجر وقامت عشان تبدل ملابسها ولبست بيجاما ورديه عشان تنام بس النوم جافها..لان مخها كان يشتغل على جملة رهف(المفروض عطته فرصه عشان يبرر)قامت من السرير وتوجهت للبلكونه وقعدت على الكرسي الموجود برا وهي تراقب القمر ..هل معقوله اكون ظالمه فواز وانا ما عطيته فرصه يبرر لي اللي حصل..لا انا اللي سويته صح شلون ظالمته وانا بنفسي شفته بعيني يمسكها والدليل انه انصدم لما شافني..تنهدت بتعب وغمضت عيونها ونسيم الصيف يداعب خصلات شعرها..

********************

في الطياره كان الكل نايم ماعدا ثنتين قاعدين يتسامرون..
هيفاء: والله مو هينه صدق انك قويه..لو انا ماظن اقدر اقول للدكتوره كذا.
الجوهره: لا حبيبتي انا حقي آخذه بايدي اجل تنقص من درجاتي وانا اجوبتي كلها صح..لألألأ مايصحش كدا..
هيفاء وهي تضحك:ههههههه..الله يقطع بليسك خلاص ان بغيت مساعده بالجامعه راح اقولك..
الجوهره وهي تطق على صدرها:افا والله عليك انت تامرين امر..
هيفاء وهي ميته من الضحك على حركاتها:هههههههههه..
قطعت عليهم المضيفه وهي تطلب منهم يقصرون صوتهم شوي فتفشلوا البنات وتموا ساكتين فترة بس ماقدروا..
هيفاء: الجوهره بغيت اسالك سؤال بس مستحيه؟
الجوهره:اسالي.
هيفاء :انتي مخطوبه؟
الجوهره بابتسامه:ياريت..
هيفاء وهي تدفها من كتفها: ههههههه..لهالدرجه مستعجله عالعرس..
الجوهره وهي تمزح: ايه بموووووووووت اذا ماعرست..
هيفاء: يالله عقبالك..
الجوهره وهي قاصده: بس مو اللحين ..
هيفاء باستغراب:ليه.؟
الجوهره :لان فواز موصينا ندور له على عروس. 
هيفاء انصدمت بس مابينت هالشي على ملامحها: اها..ومن بتاخذون له؟
الجوهره بتفكير: والله مادري بس امي اظاهر براسها وحده..
هيفاء بجديه: وفواز هو اللي طلب انكم تخطبون له؟
الجوهره: ايه ..وبعد طلب هالشي اليوم قبل لانسافر..
هيفاء كانت بتقول شي بس المضيفه قطعت عليهم مره ثانيه تطلب منهم الهدوء لان النسوان اللي بجمبهم منزعجين منهم ومايقدرون ينامون..التفتوا الجوهره وهيفاء على النسوان ولقوهم يناظرونهم بنظرات ناريه فانحرجوا فقامت كل وحد وتلحفت وغمضت عينها الجوهره بعد فترة قصيرة راحت بنومه بينما هيفاء تفكر باللي قالته الجوهره من شوي..معقوله فواز بيخطب مسكينه يالعنود..

*********************

انتهى الليل وظلامه وابتدا النهار وظيائه وكانت الساعه 8 الصبح لما قامت العنود ولاول مره من مدة تحس بنشاط اتجهت للحمام وخذت شاور سريع وبعدها اتجهت للدولاب تدور على شي تلبسه فطلعت تنوره قصيره توصل للركبه لونها اخضر مع بودي ابيض مورد من غير اكمام توجهت للتسريحه تحط شوية ميك اب وبعدها نزلت تحت وحصلت امها قاعده اتقهوه ومحمد قدامها قاعد يلعب بلاي ستيشون.
ام حمد اول ماشافت بنتها : حلاتين وش هالزين كله..
العنود باتسامه: الزين عندك يايمه..
ام حمد: ايه هذا السنع من ردينا من لندن وانتي ماتلبسين الا المبهذل..اللحين رديتي مثل اول..
العنود وهي تضحك:ههههههه..خلاص ولا يهمك كل يوم بكشخ..
ام حمد: انزين قومي يمه كلي لك لقمه الفطور بالمطبخ..وخذي معك هالمخبل اللي اول ماقام حتى ماغسل وجهه جا وشغل هالكمبيوتر.
العنود وهي تقوم انشالله..اتجهت لمحمد وهي توخصر له:يله محمد قم خل نروح نتفطر..
محمد وهو مركز مع اللعبه:ماااااااانيب...
العنود بخبث: يعني منت بقايم؟
محمد وهو سافهها: لا
العنود:طييييييييييب..راحت العنود واتجهت للتلفزيون بتطفيه ومحمد لما عرف حركتها قام من مكانه وهو يصرخ:خلالالالالالاص بقوم بقوم اوووووووووف...
ام حمد قعدت تضحك على اشكالهم والعنود تتقدم محمد للمطبخ.
الا تلفون البيت يرن ردت عليه ام حمد:السلام عليكم.؟
ام فهد: وعليكم السلام..شلونك يالغاليه؟
ام حمد:مرحبا والله..انا الحمدالله بخير انتي شخبارك؟
ام فهد بصوت حزين:كويسه والحمدالله ..انا كلمت يام حمد بس عشان ابلغك انو احنا بالرياض واللحين واصلين البيت..
ام حمد بخوف: خير يام فهد فيه شي..
ام فهد بتعب: خير انشالله بس اختي لطيفه تعبانه شوي..
ام حمد:سلامتها الغاليه وش فيها؟
ام فهد:والله ماني عارفه بس انا بمرها بعد الغدا انشالله..
ام حمد:على خير انشالله ..خلاص انا بروح معاك..
ام فهد:اجل انتي مريني عشان نروح سوا..
ام حمد: انشالله..يالله مع السلامه..
ام فهد: بوداعة الرحمن..
سكرت ام فهد من ام حمد وهي مره تعبانه من الرحله وكان باين عليها هالشي فهيفاء حزنها شكل امها:يمه واللي يسلمك تقومين ترتاحين لك شويه..
ام فهد:ماقدر يايمه ماقدر..مايجيني نوم..
هيفاء باقناع:معليه يايمه بس انتي قومي وانسدحي ترتاحين شوي وانا راح اوقظك لما تجي عمتي..
ام فهد وهي مره تعبانه قامت ورقت لغرفتها وبالفعل اول مانسدحت على طول غمضت عينها ونامت..
اما بالنسبه لهيفاء اللي ماكلها الخوف تبي تروح لخالتها اللحين قبل بكره خالتها لطيفه تحبها مووووت ممكن لانها عاشت وحيده من غير ماتتزوج وماعندها اولاد حبت هيفاء زي بنتها وعشان كذا بعد ماتوفى خالها ابو تركي هي اللي تولت تربيتهم وعدتهم مثل اولادها.
خذت تلفونها ودقت على العنود ثواني الا العنود راده: هلا والله باهل لندن!
هيفاء بمراره:اي لندن الا قولي الرياض..
العنود باستغراب:انتو بالرياض.؟
هيفاء:ايه تونا قبل شوي واصلين.
العنود وهي تمثل الغضب:صدق انك خاينه..ليه ماقلتيلي؟
هيفاء وهي متنرفزه:ايش اقولك انتي الثانيه انا حصلت وقت عشان ادق عليك..
العنود حست ان في شي: هيفاء شفيك كذا عصبتي..ترا امزح؟
هيفاء بحزن: خايفه يالعنود..
العنود: شفيك ياهيفاء ترا مره خوفتيني..؟
هيفاء:خالتي لطيفه تعبانه يالعنود وانا بصراحه خايفه عليها..
العنود بصدمه: خالتك لطيفه! المسكينه ايش فيها؟
هيفاء:جلطه بالقلب..
العنود بحزن لانها عارفه غلاتها عند هيفاء: مسكينه..طيب امي عرفت؟
هيفاء وهي تتنهد:ايه الوالده كلمتها وقالت لها..راح تجينا بعد الغدا عشان تروح مع امي..
العنود:خلاص انا بروح معاكم..
هيفاء:اوكي ناطرتك..
العنود: باي..
*********************
في شي راح يصير بالمستشفى بس ايش راح يكون؟
......
والعنود هل بتهتم اذا عرفت ان فواز بيخطب؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجـــــــــــــــ السادس عشرـــــــــــزء 
هيفاء كانت قاعده في غرفتها تفكر وش تلبس عشان روحتها للمستشفى مع ان بالها كان مشغول مع خالتها لطيفه وتدعي ربها ان الله يشفيها وماتكون هالجلطه لها تاثير على حياتها واخيرا استقر رأيها على بنطلون جنز عليه كلمات انجيليزيه ودبابيس كموديل
ومعه بلوزه قطنيه مزمومه على الجنب ..وعلى السريع حطت ميك اب حفيف عطى وجهها الناعم هاله من الجمال..لما شافت عمرها بالمرآه حست بالاكتئاب لانها تذكرت احتمال وجود تركي في المستشفى وهي ماترضى انه يطن ان هالزينه كلها عشانه..
فجأه وصل لاذنها صوت امها تناديها ..تنزل تحت..تأففت لانها مضطره تروح بشكلها 
خذت عبايتها وشيلتها ونزلت الدرج على عجل وهي تمنى في خاطرها انه مايكون هناك 
حست بنبضات قلبها تسارع ويدق بقوه ..غزا قلبها الخوف من هالمشاعر الجديده عليها 
ليش دايما تحس بها المشاعرالغريبه ..وخاصة باتجاه شخص واحد ..شخص تكرهه بعقلها.. بس قلبها يقولها كلام ثاني ..فكرت هيفاء معقوله انا احب تركي .......؟ لا 
مستحيل طردت هالفكره من راسها ..جزء منها كان مشتاقله طول هالمده ..تقعد معه من دون أي توترواشباح الماضي تطاردنا ..تقعد معه وتنسى العالم كله ..للحين ذكريات اليوم اللي قضوه مع بعض في المقهى عايشه معها حست انهم لحالهم في الدنيا مافي شئ واقف بينهم ..واللي صدمها خطأ توقعاتها طلع انسان غير اللي صدقته فيه من 
عيوب هيفاء ذبحتها الغصه ليش القدر يلعب فينا العابه ..ماحبيته الا بعد ماصرت حرام عليه ..ابتسمت بسخرية صدق لاقالوا لعبـــــــــــــــــــة الاقــــــــــــــــــــدار ..!

******************************
في المستشفى تقابلوا عائلة ابوفهد مع عائلة ابو حمد وخذوا وقتعلى مايسلمون على بعض ثم خذوا المصعد للطابق الخامس ..لما انفتح باب المصعد كشف عن طابق راقي جدا وكل غرفه لها مساحه واسعه ..الهل كلهم كانوا يسولفون الا هيفاء كان عقلها مب معهم كان قلبها وروحها مع شخص كانت كل خطوه تقدمها باتجاه الغرفه تزيد نبضات قلبها وتحس برجفه لدرجة ان رجلها ماتقدر تشيلها وهي غارقه في افكارها انتبهت العنود لحال هيفاء الغير طبيعي..
العنود حطت يدها على كتف هيفاء:هيفــــــــــــــــــــــاء!وش فيك ماانت على بعضك..؟
هيفاء جفلت بخوف:لا حبيبتي مافيني شئ..يعني وش بيكون فيني..
العنود قطبت بحيره :لامافيك شئ بسم الله عليك من يوم وصلنا المستشفى وانت ساكته مانطقت بكلمه ..
التفتت عليهم ام فهد باهتمام:اعذريها يالعنود لانها من سمعت الخبر وهي قلقانه على خالتها لطيفه..
هيفاء وافقت امها الرأي بسرعه :أي صح امي معها حق ..!انا الصراحه كثير خائفه على خالتي لطيفه ..
ام حمد حطت ذراعها على كتفها تواسيها:الله يهداك ياحبيبتي خالتك لطيفه مافيها الا العافيه ان شاء الله ..
هيفاء بحزن:الله يسمع منك ياعمتي..
العنود الوحيده اللي ماصدقت كذبة هيفاء ..لان هيفاء عمرها ماكانت ضعيفه مثل اللي تشوفها الحين ..بس على وش مستعجله انا بعرف وش سالفتها وصلوا لباب الغرفه من الطبيعي ان تقدمهم ام فهد عشان تسوي لهم درب ..بس هيفاء تصنمت في مكانها ماقدرت تلحق امها العنود وام حمد كانوا يطالعونها باستغراب متوقعين انها تلحق ام فهد لكن هيفاء ماتحركت من مكانها تحس بخوف من اللي ناطرها داخل الغرفه ..الا باب الغرفه ينفتح فجأه ووجه ام فهد يطل يضحك .
ام فهد تاشر بيدها للداخل الغرفه: تفضلي ياام حمد مافي حد هنا..
دخلت ام حمد والعنود وراها ..بس العنود وقفت والتفتت شافت هيفاء واقفه وعلى وجهها باديه علامات الصدمه العنود خافت عليها .
العنود وهي تأمل وجهه هيفاء باهتمام:هيفاء وش فيك وقفت.. امشي ندخل.
هيفاء هزت راسها بخيبة امل ومشت وراء العنود وهي بدخالها تحس براحه لانها مالقته لانها خافت ان مشاعرها تفضحها ونفس الوقت شوق جياش يجري بعروقها مناه شوفه تركي.
كانت النرس الفليبينيه عند الباب واقفه وهي حاطه اصبعها على شفتها 
النرس:
Please don’t make anoise because she is seep!
التفتتوا البنات للمكان اللي تاشر الممرضه لقوا جثه هامده على السرير وباين على اساريرها التعب ..تقدمت هيفاء لخالتها بخطوات حزينه من اللي تشوفه قدامها كانت تطالعها وكأنها مب مصدقه ان هذه خالتها المرحه والنشيطه مسكت الحديد اللي حول السرير بقوه.
هيفاء التفتت لامها بصدمه :يمـــــــــــــــــا وش فيها خالتي مو واعيه..!
ام فهد:ششششش اسكتي ..خالتك مافيها الا العافيه توها النرس مطمنتني عليها وتقول انها كانت صاحيه من ساعه ونامت..
هيفاء طلعت منها تنهيدة ارتياح .
العنود ضحكت:هههههههههه وانت بس شاطره تخافين.
هيفاء مسكت يد خالتها لقتها بارده وشاحبه وكأن مافيها حياه وام فهد التفتت عليها بتنبيه ان لاتوقظ خالتها .

************************************
بعد ساعه ونصف صار لهم بالمستشفى كان الوقت بعد المغرب والغرفه كانت هادئه الا من صوت ام فهد اللي كانت تقرأ القران وام حمد كانت قاعده على السجاده تسبح والبنات بعد ما خلصواالصلاه حطوا كراسي عند الشباك وقعدوا يتأملون الرايح والجاي.
العنود بجديه:هيفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء..
هيفاء وهي تأمل برى:امممممممممم.
العنود بشك:وش فيك اليوم هادئه زياده عن اللزوم..
هيفاء التفتت عليها بدهشه:انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا!
العنود هزت راسها باصرار:أي انت وش فيك اخترعت ..
هيفاء:..............................
العنود بحزن:هيفاء امانه قولي لي انا دايما ابوح لك اسراري وانت ماتنطقين بكلمه..
هيفاء انهارت:آآآه يالعنود احس بتعب وضيقه ..احس اني شايله هم اكبر مني .. 
العنود بحيره:هيفاء انت وش تقولين..
هيفاء رفعت راسها بتركيز:العنود انا كرهت كل شئ بها الدنيا ..احس اني ضعيفه كل شئ يأثر فيني..
العنود تهز راسها:اووف هيفاء انا مب فاهمه شئ من اللي تقولينه .
هيفاء بتصميم :العنووود بدون لف ودوران انا خلاص مابي اتزوج نواف !
العنود بصدمه :انت من جدك تقولين هالكلام ...؟
هيفاء التفتت تشوف امها:اششششششش امي لاتسمعنا.
العنود بعصبيه:هيفـــــــــــــــــــــاء نوريني وش قصدك بها الكلام ..؟
هيفاء نزلت راسها بحزن:لاتخافين ماراح افسخ خطوبتي منه ..انا قصدي يالعنود ان حياتنا صارت مكشوفه مستقبلا ..
العنود وعلامة الاستفهام:.............................
هيفاء بتفكير:الحقيقه انا مااحبه ولا حبيته بس هذه مب المشكله ..المشكله لاصارت المعامله الوحيده اللي بيننا هي الرسميات والبرود التام..
العنود بصدمه:معقوله ياهيفاء ماعمره قال لك كلام غزل او حتى حب..
هيفاء بألم :صدقيني يالعنود اللي بيننا مجرد روتين يومي (السلام عليكم وش اخبارك الحمدالله) بس هذا اللي ينقال بيننا..
العنود وهي محتاره:انزيــــــــــــن وش بتسوين الحين..؟
هيفاء بسخريه:هه.. بمضي في هالزواج وانا مغلولة اليدين..تصدقين حياتي انتهت فيها الاحلام مافيها أي حماس لاني صرت اعرف حياتي معه مسبقا.
العنود استسلمت ماعندها شئ تقوله يقدر يغير الواقع.
العنود رجعت مره ثانيه ترفع معنوياتها:على الاقل نواف احسن من تركي بالف مره.
هيفاء كانت دموعها تهدد بالسقوط في اي لحظه:تركــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي..!
العنود طالعتها بشك:هيوووووووف لايكون تركي الثعبان هو اللي قالب مخك..
هيفاء فكرت آآآآه يالعنود لو تدرين ان تركي هو السبب الاول والرئيسي هو الوحيد اللي خلاني انسانه لها كيان حيه تتنفس وقلب ينبض بمشاعرما عرفتها الا معه.. تركي وعاني بدون مايدري بس للا سف مايعرف ان توعيته هذه غيرت مجرى حياتي..
العنود كانت تنطر من هيفاء الجواب على سؤالها بس هيفاء كانت سارحه في افكارها.
رن تلفون هيفاء برنة الجوهره المعروفه..
هيفاء ابتسمت بتصنع :الوووووووووو..
الجوهره بحماس:اهلين يالسخيفه وينك..حشى من يوم نزلنا من الطياره ماكلمتيني..
هيفاء ضحكت:ههههههههه هلا والله بالجوهره وحشتيني..
العنود دقات قلبها تسارعت لما عرفت انها الجوهره حست بشوق رهيب تسمع فيها اخبارفواز..قلبها كان يتساءل هل نساها ولا بيرجع مره ثانيه ويرد الحب القديم.
الجوهره:وانا اكثر هاا وش اخباركم ..بشريني من خالتك ان شاء الله بخير..
هيفاء مسكت التليفون وحطته على السبيكر عشان تسمعها العنود..
هيفاء:لا الحمدالله خالتي بخير وحالتها حاليا مستقره..
الجوهره :زيــــــــــــــــــــــــن بشرتيني الله يبشرك بالخير..امي المسكينه قعدت تحاتي امك من يوم سمعت الخبر في الطياره..
هيفاء قطبت جبينها:الجوهره وش هذا الازعاج اللي عندك ..صوت اغاني..
الجوهره ضحكت:ههههههه أي انا في بيت خالتي عندهم عشاء لبنات عمومتي والاهل كلهم بمناسبة سلامة فوازوعشان سبب ثاني بعد..
العنود خافت من اللي بتقوله الجوهره لانها حاسه اللي بتسمعه ماراح يسرها ..
هيفاء بحيره: لاوش السبب الثاني..؟
الجوهره:وش فيك نسيت عشان تدور لفواز بنت تخطبها له..
العنود وقفت من الكرسي تصارخ :لامستحيــــــــــــــــــــــــل ..
ركضت العنود بسرعه برى الغرفه والحريم كلهم التفتوا لها مستغربين..
الجوهره باستغراب:هيوووووووووووف من هذا اللي يصارخ عندك..
هيفاء توترت:لاولاحد ..اسمعيني الجوهره انا مضطره اخليك الحين ..
الجوهره:لاعادي.. يلا حبيبتي مع السلامه .
هيفاء بعجله :مع السلامه حياتي.
مشت هيفاء بسرعه تبي تطلع من الغرفه لكن عمتها مسكتها قبل ماتطلع تستفسر عن بنتها.
ام حمد برعب: هيفاء وش فيها بنتي طلعت تراكض من الغرفه ..
هيفاء توترت ماعرفت تجاوبها:لاعمتي ..العنود كانت بس تبي تسبقني على الكافتيريا..
ام فهد باستغراب:ليش لا يكون الكافتيريا بتطير وانا مادري..
هيفاء وهي تفكر:لايما انا وياها كنا نتسابق واللي بتوصل اخر واحده حماره القايله..
هيفاء تطالع الباب مستعجله :عن اذنكم انا بروح الحقها قبل ماتسبقني..
ام فهد تهز راسها وكأن نفذ الكيل:لا البنات شكلهم جننوا ..مابه عقل بس خساره على السنين اللي ربيت فيها ذي البنت.
ام حمد ضحكت :هههههههه خليهم ياام فهد يعيشون حياتهم.
هيفاء كانت تدورفي الممرعلى اثار صوت خطوات العنود لكن مافي اثرليما اضطرت انها تروح تسأل الرسيبشن عل وعسى انهم شافوها ..لقت هيفاء على المكتب مرأه عربيه
هيفاء بقلق:لوسمحت شفت بنت بسني مرت تركض من هنا.
المرأه وهي تحاول تذكر:ايوا صحيح مرت من خمس دقائق وركضت من هالممر
هيفاء ابتسمت براحه:شكرا..
مشت هيفاء للممراللي اشرت عليه السكرتيره ولما وصلت له حصلت نهايته مسدود بزجاج يطل على الشارع والعنود كانت واقفه على الزجاج تطل على اللي برى.
هيفاء بهمس:العـــــــــــــــــنود.
العنود مالتفتت لها بينما هيفاء تقدمت منها وهي تبتسم عشان تخفف جو التوتر اللي بينهم.
هيفاء وهي تبتسم :هاااااا بكيت فضفضت اللي في خاطرك ترى بحذرك انا ما معي منديل تنشفين فيه دموعك فاكتفي باللي عندك من ملابس .
لفت عليها العنود بوجه جامد خالي من التعابيرعلى عكس ماتوقعت هيفاء وهذا اكبرشئ خافت منه بان الصدمه تأثر على عقلها.
العنود بغضب:ليش انت تشوفيني الحين ابكي.
هيفاء بقلق:لأ وهذا اللي انا مستغربه منه.
العنود بجديه:هيفاء قولي الصراحه انت كنت تعرفين بهالخبر .
هيفاء نزلت راسها مكسوفه:أي كنت اعرف قالت لي الجوهره هذا الكلام واحنا في الطياره.
العنود بسخريه بارده:اهاا وانت ليش ما قلت لي.
هيفاء وهي متردده ماتعرف وش تقول:العنود انا ماسويت كذا الا عشان مصلحتك..بعدين شوفي انت وش صار لك لما سمعت الخبر.
العنود باصرار:بس مهما كان ياهيفاء تعرفين انه هالخبر يهمني ولاكنت تنطرين توصل لي بطاقة العرس وانا اخر من يدري .
هيفاء بلعت ريقها بصعوبه: ارجوك لا تفهميني غلط يالعنود ..بعدين نسيت اتفاقنا انك تنسينه نهائيا.
العنود استسلمت للواقع:لا مانسيت ..تصوري ياهيفاء صدمتي..الحقير ماصبر على فراقي اسبوع وراح يخطب.
هيفاء تحاول تبرر:لا تظلمينه انت ماتعرفين اعذاره ..يمكن هو مجبور.
العنود باحتقار:عالعموم انا مايهمني ان شاء الله يتزوج اربع ماراح اهتم.
هيفاء ضحكت:أي كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا خليك سبور تعجبيني والله يابنت العمه..
العنوود التفتت لها تبتسم:يحليلك ياهيييييييييييييييييييوف انت ماتكبرين ابد..
هيفاء حطت يدها على راسها تذكر:اللللللله نسيت.. حطيتني في موقف محرج مع امي.. الله يرجك!
العنود برعب: وشو خوفتينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي..؟
هيفاء وهي تمثل الزعل:وش عليك انت اللي تغلطين والغلط يركب على راسي..
العنود تأفف:اوووووف وش سويت بعد.....!
هيفاء :لاماسويت شئ ركضت قدام امي وعمتي تبكين وش توقعين يقولون يعني..؟
العنود تذكرت:ايييي صح..سوري هيووووووف نسيت نفسي من الصدمه.
هيفاء ضحكت: ههههههه وتوقعين وش قلت لهم.
العنود بفضول:وش قلت لهم..؟
هيفاء زادت نوبات الضحك عندها:هههههههههه ماراح يطرى على بالك..قلت لهم ان اناوانت نتسابق على الكافتيريا واللي بتوصل اخر واحده حمارة القايله.
العنود ضحكت:ههههههههه من جدك قلت لهم هالكلام ..لابالله رحنا وطي..
هيفاء ماتمالكت نفسها من الضحك:ههههههه لاوأمي عطتني نظره محترمه مقصدها فيها ان وراي حساب عسير في البيت.
العنود اندهشت :هههههههه اراهن مئه بالمئه ان وجه خالتي صار مثل الطماطم.
هيفاء وقفت من الضحك:يلا امشي نلحق نسيطر على الوضع قبل ماينقلب الموقف كله علي.
العنود عطت هيفاء نظرة حنان:هيوووووووف أحمد ربي انه عطاني اخت مثلك توقف معي وتساعدني في مشاكلي.
هيفاء بنصف عين:وانا اقول ياربي ليش بليتني بواحده مثلك مشاكلها ماتخلص..
العنود ضربت هيفاء على كتفها:هيووووووووووف يالحماره..!
هيفاء مسكت كتفها متألمه:يالله عليك ليش كذا انت خشنه..
لما فتحت العنود باب الغرفه لقت امها على وشك الخروج واستغربوا البنات سبب روحتها .
العنود بدهشه:يمــــــــــــــــــــا ويــــــــــــن رايحـــــــه..؟
ام حمد ابتسمت:بنروح البيت حبيبتي يلا روحي اخذي شنطتك خل نطلع.
العنود وافقت:ان شاء الله.
هيفاء مسكت العنود من كتفها :وانت على طول ماصدقتي تقولك بتروحين ..هالدرجه مليتي مني؟
العنود بتعب:هيووووووووووووووف وش تبيني اسوي اقعد هنا لحالي.
هيفاء التفتت لام حمد ترجاها:عمتــــــــــــي الله يخليك خليها تقعد عندنا.
ام حمد:انا ماعندي مانع بس من اللي بيوصلها للبيت اذا طلعتوا.
هيفاء باصرار:احنــــــــــــا اللي بنوصلها.
العنود هزت راسها برفض:لا هيفاء ماأقدر ابي اروح البيت اريح اشوي.
هيفاء هزت كتفها مستسلمه:على راحتك ..يلا ياعمري تشاااااااااااااو..
اشرت العنود لهيفاء بيدها وطلعت من الغرفه:تشااااااااااااااااااو.
صدى صوت ام فهد في الغرفه الوسيعه بنرة غاضبه تنادي هيفاء اللي في قلبها عرفت سبب طلب امها كان له علاقه باللي صار للعنود اليوم و باحساس ينبئها ان اللوم كله بينحط على راسها.
هيفاء وقفت عند السرير مقابلها امها:هلا يمـــــــــــــــــــــــا طلبتيني..؟
ام فهد وبنظره جديه:ممكن اعرف وش هالمهزله اللي سويتها في المستشفى..
هيفاء بتوتر:أي مهزله يمــــــــــــــــــــا..
ام فهد تنرفزت:لا والله تخلين نفسك ماانتي عارفه ..سالفة المراكضه قدام خلق الله.
هيفاء حست بقلق:يما انت فهمتيني غلط انا ماقصدي ان احنا بنتراكض عشان نوصل.
ام فهد بقلة صبر:اجـــــــــل وش قصــــــــدك.
هيفاء حست بالذنب لانها تكذب:انا قصدي من يوصل اول بالمصعد.
ام فهد غضبها زاد:حتــــــــــــى ولو فرضا لوحد شافك من اهل نواف وش بيقولون مااخذ له واحده مب صاحيه.
هيفاء من سمعت طاري نواف تنرفزت:والله هو ماخذني هيفاء بنت سلمان.. انا على ماانا وماراح اغير نفسي عشان حد.
ام فهد بققت عيونها:انت وش تقولين جنيت..!
هيفاء وفي خاطرها تفضفض اللي في قلبها: لاااا ماجنيت الحق ينقال..بعدين ماحد ضربه على ايده وقال له ياخذني.
خرج صوت ضعيف وخفيف اشبه بالأنين لكن كان مب من ام فهد ولا هيفاء ..التفتتوا كلهم يشوفون مصدرالصوت اللي كان طالع من المريضه اللي على السرير..
ام فهد وهي حاسه بخوف:لطيفــــــــــــه وشفيك..!
لطيفه بصوت متقطع وجاف:مويـــــــــه..ابــــــــــــــي مويـــــــه..
ام فهد هزت راسها بقوه والتفتت لهيفاء:روحي بسرعه جيبي مويه.
ركضت هيفاء للكمودينه وصبت مويه في الكاس ياللي بسرعه عطته امها.
ام فهد رفعت راس لطيفه وشربتها :تفضلي يا لطيفه اشربي ..
لطيفه بعد ماشربت ولين الماي ريقها:انا عرفت ان هاليد الدافئه يد حبيبتي ورفيقة عمري ام فهد.
ام فهد بحنان:الحمد الله على سلامتك يالطيفه..خوفتينا عليك.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

لطيفه بصوت متعب:الله يسلمك ياعمري ..متـــــــــــى رجعتوا من السفر.
ام فهد بابتسامه عريضه:رجعنا امس بالليل اول ماسمعنا انك تعبانه.
لطيفه وهي تمثل العتب: ماكان له يا ام فهد لزوم تقطعون اجازتكم وترجعون عشاني.
ام فهد ابتسمت بحزن:افا يالطيفه وانت تشكين اني بخليك تعبانه واقعد مرتاحه ..وربي غلاتك من غلا اختي فاتن الله يرحمها .
هيفاء بخجل حطت يدها على يد خالتها لطيفه:الحمدالله على السلامه خالتــــــــــــي.
لطيفه التفتت لهيفاء بفرحه:هيفــــــــــــاء ياعمري ..تعالي هنا في حضني خل احس في بنتي الغاليه.
هيفاء والدموع في عينها راحت ولمت خالتها بقوة ولما رفعت راسها:مايحتاج ياخالتي انا قلبي وروحي معك.
لطيفه بابتسامة حزن:آآآآه ياهيفاء بودي تتزوجين نواف وتجيبن عياله قبل مااموت.
ام فهد هزتها بقوه:لا ان شاء الله جعل عمرك طويل.
سمعوا صوت حد يطرق الباب ويدخل وطل عليهم وجه تركي وظله الطويل بينما تأثيره خلى هيفاء ترتجف وقلبها يخفق بقوه لدرجه انها خافت يسمعون دقات قلبها اللي كانت تضرب مثل الطبول..هيفاء في خاطرها حمدت ربها لان ظهرها للباب ولايقدر يلاحظ تعابير وجهها.
تركي بصوت خشن:مررررررحبا اشوف الا هل منورين الرياض..
ام فهد وابتسامة ترحيب على وجهها:مرحباااا والله بتركي حياك تفضل..
تركي ابتسم:انا بدخل بس معي ضيوف جايين يسلمون على عمتي لطيفه.
ام فهد وقفت من كرسيها بفضول:ضيـــــــــــــــوف ..!خلهم يدخلون .
تركي فسح الطريق اللي قدام الباب وخلى حريم متغشين يدخلون كان بينهم حرمه كبيره وبنتها الشابه ثم طلع من الغرفه .التفتت هيفاء تشوفهم اللي سرعان ماكشفوا عن وجوهم هيفاء حست انهم مألوفين لكن ماعرفتهم.
لطيفه ابتسمت:مرحبـــــــــــــا باام بندرتفضلي حياك..
ام فهد بدهشه:من ام بندر..! اسمحيلي يالغاليه ماعرفتك .
تقدمت ام بندر وبنتها وسلموا على لطيفه ثم سلموا على ام فهد وهيفاء .هيفاء هنا انصدمت لانها ماشافتهم من سنين وخاصة بنتها منى.في الحقيقه ام بندرتصير مرة عم تركي ونواف ومنى بنت عمهم.
هيفاء سنحت لها الفرصه تامل البنت اللي قاعده مقابلها كانت حاطه ماكياج زياده عن اللزوم والروج راسم شفايفها اكبر من حجمها من نظراتها الوقحه عرفت هيفاء انها ماتغيرت كانت دايما طويلة اللسان ومغروره والكل يعرف انهم مابينهم أي اتفاق واذا اجتمعوا في الغرفه كان العداوه شاغله بينهم.
لطيفه والبشوش على وجهها:مرحبا والله با أم بندر وش هالمفاجأه الحلوه.
ام بندرابتسمت:يامرحبا بك والله شوفتك وانت بخير ردت فيني الروح ولا اول ماسمعت الخبرقلت لازم ازورها و بنتي منى فديتها اصرت انها تجي معي وتتطمن عليك .
منى ابتسمت ابتسامه كريهه:انا قلت حق امي عمتي لطيفه الغاليه تتعب ولااجيها مايصير فاصريت على امي اروح معها.
لطيفه التفتت على منى بحنان :منى اصلا حبيبتي ادري بها طيبه وبنت اصول.
ام بندرلفت على ام فهد:الا ام فهد وشلونك ..وينك مانشوفكم ولا تشوفونا وخبري فيك يوم فاتن الله يرحمها حيه..ماشاء الله هذه بنتك هيفاء.
ام فهد طالعت بنتها بفخر:والله بخير الله يسلمك ..وش نسوي الظروف فرقتنا..أي هذه هيفاء بنتي .
ام بندرطالعت هيفاء باعجاب:ماشاء الله عليها كبرت وصارت زي القمر.
هيفاء ابتسمت:تسلمين ياخالتي عيونك الحلوه.
فجأه انفتح الباب ودخل تركي ومرت عيونه على الحريم اللي داخل الغرفه لكن عيونه وقفت على واحده معطيته ظهرها لكن سرعان ماعرف من هي ومرت على فمه شبه ابتسامه للا فكار اللي تراوده براسه.
تركي وعيونه مركزه على ظهر هيفاء:مـــــرحبــــــــــا عمتي هابشريني ان شاء الله احسن اليوم.؟
لطيفه تطالع تركي بحنان فائق:اليوم احسن الحمدالله ..وين رحت دخلت مع خالتك ام بندرثم طلعت.
طالع تركي عمته بجديه :لا ابد يالغاليه رحت اسأل الدكتورعن حالتك الصحيه والحمدالله طمني عليك.
هيفاء لاحظت عيون منى كانت تلتهم وجه تركي باعجاب كأنه وليمه تبي تنقض عليها وتركي كان يرسل لها ابتسامات بين لحظه والثانيه اما هيفاء صدرها امتلأ بالغيره والغيظ منها.
ام بندربابتسامه:ماشاء الله على ولدك يالطيفه صدق عرفت تربينه اول ماشافنا في الممر تائهين دلنا عليك و ماعطانا رقم الغرفه بس الا اصر انه يوصلنا بنفسه للغرفه.
لطيفه مسكت يد تركي بفخروحب كبير يطل من عينها وتركي بادلها النظره اللي كلها دفء وحنان ماعرفت هيفاء ليش حست انها تحسد خالتها لطيفه لا ن تركي وجه لها هالنظره اللي تمنت طول عمرها يوجها لها.
ام فهد وهي تأشر له :تعـــــــــــــــــال اقعد ليش واقف.
تركي التفت حوله بيحث عن كرسي اول مالا حظت منى هالشئ قربت كرسي فاضي جنبها واشرت عليه عشان يجي يجلس ولما اتجه للجهه الثانيه من السرير كان تقريبا مقابل هيفاء اللي رفعت عينها واستقرت في عينه حست بخوف في قلبها بسبب نظراته الجريئه كانت عيونه تبادلها النظرات لكن انقطع اتصال العيون اللي كان بينهم لما مارست منى سحرها المدروس على تركي .
منى كانت تطالع تركي بنعومه متصنعه:اقعد ياولد عمي في هالكرسي الفاضي.
ناظرها تركي باعجاب ممزوج بالسخريه:مشكوره يابنت العم .
جلس تركي ورجعت عيونه تستقر على هيفاء كأنه يبي يحفظ كل لمحه من حنايا وجهها حست هيفاء بالغرابه كانت نظراته غير هالمره نظرات شوق ووله ووحنان غريب .
طالعته منى بدلال بين اهدابها الطويله:وش هالصدفه الحلوه اللي خلتني اشوفك ياتركي بعد هالسنين كلها.
التفت لها تركي بابتسامه :وانا الصراحه كنت بفوت فرصه نادره لواني ماشفتك.
ضحكت منى بصوت جذاب لانها حسبته جاد في كلامه:اجل اخوك نواف وينه ماشفته من يوم كنا صغار.
التفت تركي بوجه جدي لهيفاء:لاتسأليني انا اسألي خطيبته هي اللي بتجاوبك على هالسؤال.
فرنت ضحكتها وردت تستفسر:ههههههه صح نسيت ان نواف مخطوب لهيفاء.. وش سويت في خطيبك ماعد صار ينشاف الا في المواسم.
اجابت هيفاء بابتسامة غيظ :والله انا ماغيرت فيه شئ وبعدين نواف في دبي عنده شغل في الشركه.
رفع تركي حاجب واحد كأنه يبي يستفزها :معقوله في واحده ماتعرف مكان خطيبها وللاسف اني اقولك نواف كلمني امس وهو في الرياض.
ردت عليه بصوت حاد:والله نواف رجال بالغ مب ملزوم يقول لي وين رايح وين جاي.
طالعتها منى بشفقه متكلفه:حرام عليك ياتركي احرجت البنت المسكينه .
هيفاء ردت عليها بثقه عاليه:والله ياآنسه منى انا ماعينتك محامي دفاع عني.
كان في دائرة حديث بين الحريم الكبار حاولت هيفاء تشرك نفسها معهم وتناسى وجود تركي ومنى اللي كانوا مندمجين في سوالفهم .
ام بندر طالعت هيفاء بابتسامه:متى ان شاء الله نفرح بالعيال ونحضر عرسهم يا ام فهد.
ام فهد توترت:نواف كان خاطره العرس يكون بعد سنه بس هيفاء رفضت قالت انها تبي تخلص دراستها في الجامعه.
التفتت ام بندر لهيفاء بدهشه:هو في بنت هذه الايام تبي الدراسه على العرس. .والله لو انها بنتي منى كان شرطت انها تزوج وتكمل دراستها بعدين.
هيفاء نبئها احساسها ان ام بندر تحاول تنبه الخاله لطيفه مدى غلطتها في تأجيل العرس وتدفعها انها تكلم في هالموضوع بس الخاله لطيفه ماعلقت لانها تعرف ان هالقرار يخصها ويخص نواف.
صدق ان تركي كان مستغرق في الكلام مع منى لكنه كان حاط اذنه عندهم عشان يسمع رد هيفاء في هالموضوع.
هيفاء بدون نفس ردت:والله ياخالتي انا مب مثل بنتك هدفي في الحياه هو العرس فقط انا عندي عقل احب استخدمه في الدراسه واهم من هذا كله ابي اضمن مستقبلي الدراسي.
التفت راس منى بقوه لهيفاء تعليق على اللي قالته وراحت تعطيها نظرات ناريه ممزوجه بكراهيه واضحه بينما تركي مرت في عيونه لمحة اعحاب بهيفاء.
ام فهد حست بقلق:ام بندر اسمحيلي هيفاء مب قصدها هالكلام كانت تقصد انها شاطره في الدراسه وماتبي تشغل بالها في الزواج .
ام فهد التفتت لهيفاء وهي تصر على اسنانها :وهيفاء معي في هالكلام ..صح ياهيفاء ..
التفتتوا الجميع لهيفاء كاتمين الانفاس ينطرون الجواب لكن هيفــاء سكتت لحظه مصره على رأيها بس لما شافت الرجـــــاء في عيون امها يطلب الخضوع .
هيفاء هزت راسها موافقه:امي معها حق في اللي قالته السموحه ياام بندر.
ام بندرهزت راسها دليل مسامحتها لهيفاء اما منى كانت نار الغضب تطل من عينها.
منى مدت بوزها باشمئزاز:ياحرام ياهيفاء لساتك صغيره على الزواج والدليل انك تقولين كلام ماتعرفين وش معناه.
هيفاء وقفت من كرسيها متنرفزه تبي ترد بس ام فهد وقفت تبي تلاحق على الموقف قبل لا يخرج عن السيطره.
ام فهد ابتسمت بتوتر:وش رأيكم بعصيرطازج يبرد عليكم.
لطيفه بلهفه:ياليت جزاك الله الف خيرتعطينا عصير بارد .
منى طالعت هيفاء تبي تستفزها:ياليت ياخالتي يكون عصير برتقال احسن.
تركي كان يلاحظ الجو المشحون بالتوتر بين البنات مستمتع وهيفاء حاولت ماتعطيه أي اعتبار.
ام فهد مسكت هيفاء من كتفها:هيفاء يما روحي صبي العصير في الاكواب ووزعيها على الضيوف.
هيفاء طالعت منى وهي تصر على اسنانها من الغيظ:ان شاء الله يما.
كانت هيفاء وهي تصب العصيرتراقب منى اللي كانت تلتصق بتركي مثل مايلتصق العسل بالملعقه قالت شئ خلاه يضحك لقت هيفاء نفسها تحسد البنت على براعتها في اجتذاب تركي.
طرت على هيفاء فكره بتخلي البنت تموت من القهر كان المفروض انها تصب في الاكواب السته كلها عصير برتقال لكنها صبت ثلاث اكواب برتقال والثلاث الباقيه مانغو.
تقدمت هيفاء بالصينيه اول من حهة الحريم وخذوا جميعهم اكواب عصير البرتقال مما يعني ان اللي بقى بس اكواب عصير المانغو ولفت للجهه الثانيه من السرير اللي كان قاعد فيها تركي ومنى.
شافت منى الاكواب المعروضه على الصينيه باشمئزاز:وش هالعصير ..؟
ردت هيفاء بابتسامة خبث:اللي شايفه قدامك عصير مانغو..!
منى تنرفزت بقووه:بــــــــس انا طلبــــــــــــــت عصير برتقـــــــال.
هيفاء من غير نفس:للا سف خلص عصير البرتقال مافي الاانك تكتفين باللي قدامك.
تركي انحنى وخذ اكوب وهويبتسم ابتسامه سخريه:انا عن نفسي اي شئ من يد هيفـــــــــاء عسل على قلبي حتى لو كان السم بعينه.
وجهت منى نظرة لتركي مندهشه من الكلام اللي قاله مما سبب عندها غيره كبيره من هيفاء لان تركي وقف بصفها بينما هيفاء عارفه انه مايقصد هالكلام الا عشان يغيض منى ويشعل النار بينهم .
منى حطت عينها بعين هيفاء بتحدي:روحي شوفي لي الحيين عصيربرتقال.
هيفاء مثلت الدهشه بسخريه:اووووووه السموحه ماعرفت ان الشيخــه منـــــــى ماتشرب الا عصير برتقال ولاكان طلبت عصير برتقال مخصوص عشـــــــانك.
فجأه رنت صدى ضحكة تركي في الغرفه على المـــــــــشهد اللي يصير قدامه مما زاد من عصبية منى وانفعـــــــــــالها .
كانت هيفاء بتروح لكن منى نـــــادتها بصوت حاد:وقفـــــــــي بـــاخذ عصير مانغـــــــــــو. 
لما مدت يدها في الصينيه كانت هيفاء تراقب حركات يدها وبالحركه البطيئه بدل ماتاخذ الكاس دفعته بيدها في حضن هيفاء وكأنهــــــــا تعرف وش اللي تســـــــويه كانت هيفاء من الصدمه ماادركت اللي صار الا بعد ما حست ببرودة العصير على ملابسها.
هيفاء من الدهشه رفعت عينها تشوف وجهها لقــــــت ابتسامه بغيضه على وجهها خلتها اقبح مما هي عليه.
منى وهي تمثل الجهل :اوووووووووووووبس اسفه ماكـــــان قصدي .
هيفاء رفعت راسها بشراسه:انــــــــت واحــــــــده ......
كانت بتكمل جملتها بس ام فهد تداركت الوضع ومسكت هيفاء من كتفها تجرها صوب الحمام وهيفاء شرارات الغضب تطير من عينها صوب منـــــــى..!
ام فهد وهي تحاول تخفف التوتر:خـــــــلاص ياهيفاء ماصار شئ..روحي نظفي عباتــــــك في الحمام.
هيفــــــــــــاء كان صدرها يرتفع وينخفض من الغضب وكانت ناويه تعصي كلام امها وتخلى هالمغروره تندم على اللي سوته لكن ام فهد عطتها نظره سكتتها مفادها انها 
ضروري تطيع كلامها.
رحت هيفاء للحمام وهي تحمل معها الآم الهزيمه تجمعت الدموع في عينها شفقة على كرامتها اللي انجرحت.
فتحت هيفاء صنبور الماء وبللت فيه منديل عشــــــــان تنظف فيه العبايه ولما خلصت التنظيف غسلت وجهها وطلعت شافت تركي يستناها عند الـــباب.
هيفاء والغضب ماخذ منها مأخذه:انـــــــت .. !وش تــبي اكيد جاي تكمل اللي سوته بنت عمك.
تــــــــركي بهدوء:لا انا جـــــــــــاي اقدم لك مســــــــاعده.
هيفاء بقسوه قصدها فيه انها تجرحه :آســـــــــــفه تاخرت واجد علـــــــى هالســــؤال.
قال تركي بلطف:انا ماقصدت الا اعرض..
قاطعته بصوت حاد: لااااا كيف الا خليت بنت عمك لحالها..؟ بعدين وشلون تخليها تلصق فيك كذا..؟
رد عليها بالحده نفسها:يااااشيخه لا تحطين حرتك فيــــــني ..!انا مالي علاقه باللي صار..انت اللي جبتيها لنفسك لما استفزيتها.
هيفاء بدهشه:انــــا ..!الله العالم انك انت اللي استفزيتها بكلامك الحلو اللي قلته لي ..
تركي رفع اصبعه بغضب:اصلا مالها حق علي عشــــــان تزعل ..!
هيفاء تكتفت:بالله وشلون ماتبيها تزعل وانت اللي سمحت لها تنشب مخالبها فيك ولاحاولت توقفها عند حدهـــــــا.
قال تركي بقسوه:لكـــــــن انــــــــا يــاحبيبتي مش مخطوب وبأمكاني اشجع البنات مثل ماابغي سواااااء رضيت او ابيت.
كــــــان كلامه جارح وهو يعرف انــــه جرحـــها لانها ماتـقدر تخفــــــي عذابــــها ومع ذلك كمـــل كلامه:بروح اوصلهم لبيتهم .ممكن اسأل ليه شفايفك ترتجف والدموع تتجمع في عيونك ..؟ترى بدأت اظن انك تغارين منها .خلاص على الاقل خليني امسح دموعك كجائزة ترضيه.
وبينما كان يمسح دموعها بالمنديل شافت امها تقطع المسافه الطويله متجها ناحيتهم لكنها ماقدرت التهرب من نظرة امها المؤنبه ولا من نبرتها المعاتبه لما نادت:
هيفـــــــــــــــــــــاء..!
فقال تركي بجديه تامه:خلاص عمتي.لاتحطين اللوم عليها انا اللي كنت اهمس لها واواسيها وكان المفروض انك تفتحين عينك وتشوفين اللي يصير قدامك زيــــــــن..!
وقفت ام فهد تنظرله بضعف ماتقوى على أي اعتراض ثم استدارت ورجعت للضيوف.
هيفاء رفعت عينها له بضعف:تركــــــــــــي مشكــــــــــور..
تركي طالعها بحنان نابع من القلب:حقــــــــك علـــى ياهيفـــــــاء انا الغلطان..عن اذنـــك.
راح تركي وهيفاء حست ان قلبها راح معه لانها ماتحس ان قلبها حي وينبض الا بوجوده.
قعدت هيفاء لحظات عند النافذه عشــــــــان تسترد طبيعتها ونفس الوقت نفسيتها ماتساعدها انها تواجه منـــــــــــى مره ثانيه .
لما رجعت هيفاء لهم لقت الغرفه فاضيه الا من امها وخالتها لطيفه واللي اثار استغرابها هذا السكون الغريب.
هيفاء تكلمت متناسيه مشاكلها الخاصه:يمـــــــــا...
ام فهد حطت اصبعها على فمها :اووووووووووووش خالتك لطيفه تعبــــــانه وتبي تنووم.
التفتت هيفاء لخالتها لقت ان النوم استولى علـــيها .
هيفاء بتعب :يمــــــــــا متى بنروح البيت انا تعبـــــــانه حيل..؟
ام فهد بتفكير:مــــــــادري ياهيفاء مااقدر اروح البيت واخلي خالتك لطيفه لحـــــالها فرضاَ قامت من النوم بالليل ومافي احد حولها.
هيفاء قلقت:انزيـــــــــــن وش بتسوين الحيــــــن.
ام فهد وهي تحاول تفكر:المشـــــــكله اني مااقدر اخلي ابوك ومها ماتنوم في البيت اذا انا مب موجوده.
هيفاء فهمت مقصد امها من هالكلام:خلااااااص يما اذا تبيني ابــــــات عنــــــدها ببــــــات.
ام فهد التفتت لبنتها بفرحه:عفيـــــــه عليك يابنيتي الغاليه هذه خالتــــــك اللي تحبك واحنا لازم نوقف معها في محنتها .
هيفاء هزت راسها متفهمه الوضع:مـاطلبت شئ يمــــــا هذا واجبي.
ام فهد احاطت يدها حول وحهه هيفاء ثم باستها على خدها:من يوم جبتك في هالدنيا ماخاب ظني فيك ولا لحظه ..قول جعل الله يريحك دنيا واخره مثل ماريحتني.
كانت ام فهد بتطلع من الغرفه لكن هيفـــــاء وقفتها :يمـــــا ملابسي لاتنسينها.
التفتت لها ام فهد وهزت راسها موافقه:ان شاء الله اول ما اوصل البيت برسل عليك السايق معه كل الاغراض.
طلعت امها وخيم صمت حائر غريب في المستشفئ يعلن نهاية وقت الزوار للمرضى كانت الغرفه هادئه الامن صوت تردد تنفس الخاله لطيفه ونبضات قلب هيفاء اللي يخفق بين ضلوعها يتذكر كل كلمه ونظره وجهها لها اليوم تركــــــــي.
…..
ياتـــــــرى وش يخبئ المستقبل حق هيفاء و تركي..؟
وهل العنود بتستسلم لقرار فواز بالزواج من غيرها ..؟
وهل فواز بينسى حبه للعنود ويتزوج واحده ثانيه..؟

----------


## إشراق

متى بس يجي الجزء الأخير الرجاء بسرعه..........

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجـــــــــــــ السابع العشـــرـــــــــــــزء
تنهدت هيفاء ثم اغمضت عينها تسمح للنوم يغلبها .فرأت في منامها ان الرجال اللي غزاها في حلمها ماصار غريب عنها صار انســـــان ثاني كل مشاعر القلب ترق له وتشتاق له العين اذا غاب عنها حست انه بعد ماوافقت عيونهم البارحه اختفى كل تردد كان بينهم.
تنهدت هيفــــــــــاء برضى وهي غارقه في احلامها. 
كانت الغرفه غارقه في نور الشمس لما دخل تركي الغرفه وشاف عمته نائمه بهدوء وكان بادي عليها الاسترخاء ابتسم بفرح كامل ورضى وتقدم من السرير اللي قدامه وباس عمته على جبينها وفتحت عينها تطالعه بكسل مبتسمه ثم مدت يدها نحوه تلمس وجهه شوي قبل ماتنزلق من جديد وقد غالبها النعاس مره ثانيه.
التفت تركي مره ثانيه في الغرفه الوسيعه يبحث عن الثلاجه لانه طلع من البيت الصبح 
بدون مايتفطرناوي انه يزورعمته زياره سريعه ويرجع الشركه يكمل الشغل المتراكم عليه ابتسم تركي من اصوات معدته اللي تنادي من الجوع وكمل طريقه للمسافه الطويله بين السريروالحمام على امل يلاقي ثلاجه وسرعان مالقى اللي كان يدور عليه ..لما فتح الثلاجه شاف ماألذ وطاب من الاكل والمشروبات ابتسم لروعة المنظراللي قدامه والتفت يبحث عن الصحون لكن في شئ غريب لفت انتباهه كان وراء الحمام مساحه صغيره وباين من المساحه المخفيه وراء حائط الحمام طرف سرير..مما استدعى فضول تركي 
انه يروح ويستطلع هالشئ اللي ماكتشف وجوده الا اليوم .قفل تركي باب الثلاجه وكل ماقرب تركي من المكان المقصود انكشف جزء من السرير وكان من الواضح انه في شخص يشغل هالسريرولما وقف قدام السرير وتبين شكل الشخص النايم على السرير تركي جمد بمكانه وهو مو مصدق..اللي كانت نايمة كانت هيفاء نايمة بهدوء وشفايفها مفترة بابتسامه ..قعد يتأملها من غير مايحس بنفسه بكل حنيه من حنايا جسمها ووجهها الملائكي و حس بمتعه غريبه وهويتأملها في هذا الوضع وهي نقطة الضعف عند الانسان عرف تركي في نفسه اللي يسويه الحين غلط لكن ماقدر يحرك رجوله كان بوده يخلي هاللحظه تدوم للابد في هالوقت غزت قلب تركي مشاعر غريبه ورغبه مجنونه تتمنى بجنون ان هيفاء تكون ملكه ولوحده لكن عقله ذكره مره ثانيه ان هيفاء اصبحت من املاك اخوه حس بالغصه في حلقه من هالحقيقه المؤلمه نزل تركي راسه بحزن .. تحركت هيفاء على السرير وكأنها على وشك انها تقوم من النوم وفتحت عينها بكسل مبتسمه لكن هالابتسامه سرعان ماختفت وحل مكانها علامات الصدمه لما شافت تركي واقف يتأملها روادت هيفاء الظنون انها لساتها عايشه في احلامها . فقام تركي بلمح البصر تحرك من مكانه وراح عند الثلاجه وهو حاس ان ريقه ناشف فتح الثلاجه وطلع عصير برتقال ورفعه لفمه عشان يشربه لما سمع صوتها وهي تتحرك في السرير بلع ريقه بصعوبه وهو يحس ان مشاعر غريبه تشق طريقها الى قلبه لأول مره..
هيفاء جمدت بمكانها لما ادركت انها ماتحلم فمسكت اللحاف بقوه وهي تنادي بصوت منخفض:تركي ممكن درب عشان ابغى الحمام؟
تركي بجمود وهو يعنز جسمه على الثلاجه: خذي راحتك.
هيفاء اول ماسمعت صوته حست برجفه تسري على عمودها الفقري قامت من السرير بسرعه لمت ملابسها وخذت فرشاة اسنانها ومعجونها وتوجهت ليمن عند الستاره ومن وراها نادت: امررر ولا لأ.
تركي سكت للحظه وهو يتأمل ظلها من ورا الستارة وببرود: مري انا رايح عند عمتي...
هيفاء ادركت مدى فداحة غلطتها لما فكرت تبات عند خالتها وشلون مافكرت احتمال انها تشوف تركي كان كبير الا أكيد ..وهي تحس بالعجز من السيطره على مشاعرها المجنونه وجدت الطريقه الوحيده عشان تهدئ احاسيسها واشواقها الغير المرغوبه انها تبتعد عن طريقه في المستقبل على الاقل الى اليوم اللي تتزوج فيه نواف تكون ساعتها تحكمت في مشاعرها.
*****************
في نفس اللحظه كانت العنود قاعده بالبلكونه تتأمل الشارع وتتأمل الزراع وهو يسقي الزرع البارحه ماجاها نوم من التفكير وبمصيرها المجهول والتساؤلات اللي هاجمتها بدون رحمة ما اذا كانت بتحب مرة ثانية وما اذا كان حبها لفواز مجرد اعجاب..تنهدت بتعب وانبطحت على الكنبه وغمضت بعينها مستمتعه بلسعة الشمس على بشرتها البيضا لغاية ماجا ظل ووقف بينها وبين الشمس افتحت عينها وحصلت محمد واقف فوق راسها وهو يهز راسه:الحمدالله والشكر ...تتشمسين؟
العنود رجعت غمضت عينها: شوف ياحمود ترا مو فاضيتلك..وش تبي؟
محمد:امي تبيك تنزلين تحت..
العنود بطلت عين واحده:ليه؟
محمد هز كتفه وهو طالع:مادري.
العنود قامت من مكانها وراحت لدولابها وطلعت لها بنطلون جينز مريح وخذت معه تي شيرت اخضر قان ابرز بياض بشرتها وبعد ماخلصت انزلت تحت وحصلت امها قاعده بالصاله تتكلم بالتليفون وقفت عندها:يمه تبيني؟
ام حمد تاشر لها انها تقعد وتنطر لغاية ماتخلص من التليفون اتجهت العنود للكرسي وقعدت عليه وبدت تفرفر القنوات وحصلت فلم فخلته عليه وتمت تتابعه ..
ام حمد:العنود يمه؟
التفتت العنود على امها: لبيه يمه.؟
ام حمد: يمه متى بتشترين لك فستان حق عرس بنت عمك؟
العنود بتقطيبه:قصدك الهنوف؟
ام حمد: ايه ..
العنود بتفكير: وش رايك بالفستان اللي اشتريته من لندن؟
ام حمد:أي واحد؟
العنود:يمه اشفيكي الفستان الاحمر اللي قسته ووريتك اياه انتي وخالتي ام فهد..
ام حمد :اااااااااااااااااااااه بلى تذكرته ..ايه حلو مره البسيه..
العنود وهي تنزل راسها:بس يبي له تضويق شوي.
ام حمد بحده: اصلا مايحتاج تقولين ..مبين عليك انك ضعفانه من رجعنا وانتي اللقمه ماتذوقينها..
العنود سكتت وماردت ..ام حمد وهي تتنهد:المهم متى بتروحين المشغل عشان يضوقونه لك؟
العنود وهي تقوم من مكانها :بعد الغدا بتصل على هيفاء بشوف اذا بتروح معي ...
راحت بسرعه ترقى الدرج لا نها مشتاقه تقضي يوم مع هيوووف لحالهم وتمنى في خاطرها انها توافق ولما وصلت لغرفتها راحت تدور على الموبايل بفوضويه وهي تحس بجنون لانها مالقته رفعت يدها في الهواء دليل على نفاذ صبرها وبعد بحث طويل شافته تحت السرير رفعته ودقت على هيفاء ..
العنود وهي تهز رجلها بغير صبر:يللللللا هيوووووووف ردي.
كان يرن بس ماحد يشيله، كانت العنود بتقفل الخط بعد ماقعدت على السماعه عشر 
دقائق بس في شخص على الخط الثاني رد عليها.
العنود تنهدت :آآآه واخيرا هيوووووف ..كان مارديت احسن.
صوت امرأه كبيره في السن:الوووو..من معي..؟
العنود خافت:الوووو.. هذا مو رقم هيفاء ..
الصوت اللي على الخط ابتسم:بلللللا هذا رقم هيفاء ..مين العنود ..؟
العنود ضحكت لما تعرفت على صاحب الصوت:هههههههههه مين خالتي ام فهد اسمحيلي على بالي ان هيفاء اللي بترد علي.
ام فهد بنعومه:اعذريني ياحبيبتي كنت اسمع التليفون يرن يوم شفت انه ما سكت كسر خاطري اللي يتصل قلت لا زم ارد .
العنود باستغراب:ليييييييش اجل هيفاء وين هي..؟
ام فهد بتفكير:هيفاء ياحبيبتي باتت البارحه عند خالتها لطيفه ونست موبايلها في البيت.
العنود بصوت يحمل خيبة الامل:اهاااا خلاص يالغاليه ماراح اطول عليك وعالعموم اذا جات هيفاء من المستشفى ياليت تقولي لها تتصل لي ضروري.
ام فهد :ان شاء الله ..يلا حبيبتي مع السلامه.
العنود بحزن:مع السلامه.
العنود فكرت يالله عليها مافكرت تبات عند خالتها الا اليوم اللي بغيت اطلع معها يعني مافي اي وسيله ثانيه اقدر اتصل عليها ..قطع سلسلة افكار العنود صوت رنة موبايلها.
شافت الاسم على الجوال "الجـــــــــوهره" فرحت من قلب لانها جات في الوقت المناسب.
العنود بحماس:الوووووووو ..ولك اهلييييين وسهلين بالججججججوهره.
الجوهره ضحكت:مرررررررررررررحبا خيتو ..كيفيك اشتقت لك كتير .
العنود باستخفاف دم:وانت اكتتتتتتتتر ..هاكيفك حياتـــــــــــي منيحــه.
الجوهره بجديه:اقوول العنود خل اللهجه اللبنانيه لاهلها ترى ماتصلح لنا.
العنود ضحكت:ههههههههههه وانت الصادقه ..الا انت وينك اشوف من لقى احبابه نسى اصحابه.
الجوهره وهي تفسر:والله يالعنود حقك علي بس كنا مشغولين ..والاهل بعد ماقصروا من يوم نزلنا بالمطار وكل يوم عزيمه على شرفنا.
العنود تذكرت اللي صارالبارحه ورجع الحزن يطرق باب قلبها لانها تعرف الحقيقه القاسيه وراء هالحفلات.
مرت لحظه صمت مؤلمه ولحسن الحظ البنت اللي على الطرف الثاني ماحست 
بالمشاعرالمكبوته وانه كلامها هذا فتح جروح قديمه من الصعب تضميدها.
الجوهره بتنبيه:الووووووووو ..العنوووود وين رحتي.
العنود باكتئاب:مارحت مكان معاك .
الجوهره بتساؤل:الا هيوووووووف وينها اتصلها ماترد.
العنود رجعت للواقع لما سمعت طاري هيفاء:هيفاااااء تسلم عليك عند خالتها في المستشفى.
الجوهره ضحكت:ههههههه أي اكيد بتكون عندها لانها من ريحة الحبايب.
فهمت العنود مغزى كلام الجوهره وفي خاطرها سخرت من هالكلام لا نها لوسمعت الكلام اللي قالته هيفاء امس عن نواف ماكان هذا ردها.
العنود بهدوء:لابعد هذه خالتها من واجبهم يكونون عندها ..
الجوهره بخيبة امل:خســــــــارره كان ودي اعزمكم على مقهى د. كيف.
العنود بفرحه:واللللللللللللللله وش تبين بهيوف الخايسه والقمر عندك ..هههههههه تصدقين انا بعد ابي حد يروح معي المشغل. 
الجوهره بصدمه:جــــــــد والله زيييييييييين فرحتيني انا الصراحه نفسي اقعد معكم مشتاقه لكم حيييييييييل.
العنود ضحكت بنعومه:ههههههه وانت اكثر خلاص اتفقنا وش رأيك نروح المشغل بعدين نرجع المقهى.
الجوهره بتفكير:امممممممم تبيني امرك ولاتمريني انت..؟
العنود بصوت قاطع:لا انا اللي بمرك بس المشكله اني مااعرف وين بيتكم.
الجوهره ابتسمت:خلاص بطرش لك عنوان بيتنا مسج اوكــــــــي..
العنود بمرح:اوكـــــــــــــي يلا..see you
الجوهره:بـــــــــــــــاي.
دقائق ورن موبايلها ينبه بوصول مسج لما فتحته العنود اكتشفت ان بيت ام فواز على بعد كم شارع من بيتهم وهذا اللي صدمها ..فكرت معقوله يافواز طول هالمده كنت قريب مني ولااجتمعنا..ليه القدر ماجمعنا من قبل يمكن كانت الظروف تغيرت ..طردت العنود هالافكار من راسها مهما كان المكان والزمن غير ماراح تغير اللي في القلب وفواز بيقعد فواز اللي يلعب بقلوب البنات ولايكتفي وللأسف مافي شئ راح يغير هالواقع.

********************************

----------


## سجينة الآهات

هيفاء صلحت هندامها الخارجي في الحمام ولبست الشيله والعبايه وقطعت الممر الطويل بين الحمام والسرير و قلبها يضرب في الثانيه عشرين دقه من جراء تأثيرعيون تركي اللي صدمتها كانت هيفاء تفكر كم من الوقت كان واقف وهو يطالعني خافت هيفاء انه كان يتأملها لأنها نطقت باسمه وهي نايمه لانه هذا السبب هو السبب الوحيد المنطقي ولا مافي أي سبب يسر الواحد من وراء مطالعة شخص وهو نايم.
هيفاء دخلت على خالتها لطيفه وهي تبتسم ابتسامة توتر.
هيفـــــــــاء وعيونها مركزه على خالتها:صباح الخـــــــــــير.
ردو اللي في الغرفه بصوت واحد :صبـــــــــــاح النور.
لطيفه بابتسامه بشوشه:وش هالمفاجأه ياهيفاء ماصدقت تركي يوم قال لي انك بايته عندي البارحه.
هيفاء ضحكت: الله يهداك ياخالتي انتي امس النوم غلب عليك بعدها امي خافت عليك وقالت ماتقدر تخليك تنومين لحالك في المستشفى فعطيت لنفسي الشرف اني ابات عندك.
لطيفه بحنان:ياحياتي ياهيفاء ابرك الساعات اللي تباتين فيها عندي وربي لو انه احد غيرك كان رفضت.
كان تركي يطالع المشهد اللي قدامه بوجه جدي ساخر حاولت هيفاء تفرس في تعابير وجهه عشان تفهم اللي وش اللي يدور بعقله لكن تعابير وجهه كانت غامضه وفي منتهى الحيره.
هيفاء تقدمت من السرير :خالتي تفطرت ولاانادي النرس تجيبيلك فطور.
لطيفه بوجه متعب:لا حبيبتي انا خلاص تفطرت لكن انا احاتيك انت روحي الحين المقهى وتفطري.
هيفاء بحيره :ليه الثلاجه ما فيها اكل؟
لطيفه هزأت راسهارافضه: الافيها اكل لكن كلها فاكهه وحلويات لزوم الضيافه.
هيفاء نزلت راسها بخجل:لاعادي اصلا انا موجوعانه ولا ابغى اتفطر الحين.
لطيفه بقلق:مايصير يابنتي لازم تأكلين خلاص اذا انت خجلانه بخلي تركي يروح معاك.
هيفاء اثار استغرابها هدوء تركي بدخلتها بينما تركي كان يستمع لصوت هيفاء ويدقق في نعومته ورقته كان صوتها يدخل السرورفي قلب أي رجال يسمعه ..صوت مخملي هادئ فيه بحه حلوه خاف تركي من المشاعر اللي ترواده عند شوفتها لكنه فضل يحتفظ بهالمشاعرالغير مرغوبه لنفسه لأنه مو من حقه يشعر فيها.
قطع سلسلة افكار تركي صوت عمته لطيفه تناديه.
تركي اجفل :هلا عمتي..
لطيفه بحيره:يمــــــا تركي وش فيك من يوم جيت وانت سرحان صاير شئ في الشركه .
تركي رفع حاجب واحد بضيق:لا موصاير شئ الا رهاق مأثر علي.
التفت شاف وجه هيفاء الجميل يطالعه باهتمام حس بالا حتقار لنفسه شلون سمح لمشاعر تقوده كان دايما يحسد نفسه على قدرته بالتحكم بنفسه ومشاعره لكن في الوقت الحالي افكاره صارت مشتته ومشاعره اصبحت اقوى منه.
لطيفه بوجه باسم تأمل الرجا:اقول يما تركـــــــــي ليه ما تأخذ هيفاء المقهى عشان تتفطر.
التفتت راس هيفاء بقوه:لا ياخالتي الله يخليك انا مو مشتهيه اتفطرونفس الوقت مابي ازعج تركي وهو تعبان.
تركي طالعها بنظره تصميم:انا ما عندي مشكله اخذها لكن البنت شكلها خايفه مني .
هيفاء طالعته بقسوه:انا مو خايفه منك لكني مو مشتهيه.
افتر طرف فمه بابتسامة سخريه تعليق على جوابها:على راحتك عالعموم انا رايح المقهى بك وبلياك لاني انا كمان ماتفطرت.
وقف تركي من كرسيه ومشى باتجاه الباب بخطوات واثقه .
لطيفه التفتت لهيفاء برقه:قومي حبيبتي روحي معه مافيها شئ هذا ولد خالتك ونفس الوقت حماك.
هيفاء كانت منزله راسها بعناد لكن لما سمعتها ادركت صحة كلامها:تــــــــــركي..! وقف بروح معاك.
كان تركي يده على بكرة الباب التفت وطالعها بخبث يذكرها بصدق كلامه هيفاء مشت وراه صاخه ماتبي تزيد غروره بنفسه بانها كانت خايفه منه.
**************************
العنود لما وصلت بيت ام فواز ارسلت السايق يروح ويدق على جرس بابهم وجلست تأمل بيتهم القصروهي في قلبها تحس بفرحه كبيره لان في كل زاويه من زوايا هالبيت 
تحمل ذكرى لفواز في كل مرحله من مراحل حياته ..تجمعت الدموع بعينها لانها تخيلت نفسها متزوجه من فواز وهذا البيت الكبير يشيلهم ويشيل عيالهم لكن الواقع الاليم حطم تخيلاتها بان هذا البيت بيكون البيت الزوجي لبنت غيرها .
كانت العنود حاطه يدها على خدها عند شباك السياره سارحه في خيالها لما انفتح الباب الثاني ودخلت منه الجوهره.
الجوهره بابتسامه عريضه:هااااااااااااااي ..
العنود التفتت لها بوجه ميت فيه الروح لكن مع ذلك حملت نفسها على الابتسام:هاااااااااااايات..
ضموا البنات وراحوا يتأملون بعض الجوهره شافت بالحزن بعيون العنود لكنها تجاهلته
الجوهره بعدم تصديق:العنــــــــــــود وش فيك كذا ناحل جسمك.
العنود ابتسمت بود متصنع:تعرفين لاني ماتعودت على اكل المطاعم في لندن.
الجوهره بصدمه:حتــــى ولو مولهالدرجه ماعرفتك لما ضميتك.
ضحكت العنود:ههههههههه ماعلينا نمشي .
الجوهره :يـــــــــــــــــلا.
العنود اشرت للسايق يطلع من البيت وهي بخاطرها تدخله وتمعن في البيت اللي حمل بداخله اسرار فواز وضحكاته واحزانه وهي تمنى تكتشف اشياء اكثرعنه.

**********************************

هيفاء كانت قاعده في مقهى المستشفى على طاوله من شخصين تستنى تركي اللي راح ياخذ لها اكل من البوفيه .
استغلت الفرصه تأمله من بعيد على راحتها بدون ماتلقى واحده من نظراته اللاذعه لاحظت بأنه بالثوب والشماغ احلى بألف مره من البدله اللي اعطاه منظر الشاب السعودي الوسيم لكن هيفاء حست فيه اليوم انه جاف ومتباعد وكان طول الوقت مكشر 
كأنه يوضح لها بأنه مجبور على رفقتها .
ظهرتركي استدار متوجه لها ومعه صينيه تحمل الاكل.
تركي حط الصينيه بهدوء على الطاوله وقعد ياكل وهو ساكت ماعطاها فرصه تساله عن الاكل اللي اشتراه لها.
تركي طالعها باستغراب:اكــــــــــــــلي وش فيك ماتأكلين .
هيفاء اشرت بيدها على الصحن:هذا صحني..؟
رجع راسه يطالع بصحنه وهو يهز راسه باستخفاف:اجل من صحنه صحني انــــــــا.
حست هيفاء بهاللحظه انها وده تضربه لكنها لجمت نفسها وبدأت تلهي نفسها بالاكل.
هيفاء وهي ماسكه العصير:جبت سترو مع العصير.
التفت لها تركي بغيرمبالاه:لا ماجبت نادي الويتير يجيبلك .
شافت هيفاء ويتير جمبها من اصل شامي ونادته وهي تحس بالتوترتحت وطأة نظرات تركي المتفحصه.
هيفاء بنعومه:لــــــو سمحت ممكن سترو..
ابتسم لها الجرسون ابتسامة غزل واضحه:مين عيوني التنتين بدك شئ تاني حضرتك.
هيفاء ابتسمت له احدى ابتسامتها الرائعه:لا ميرسي .
لما التفتت هيفاء لتركي لقتها يتأمل وجهها باهتمام بالغ حست بنفسها بالاحراج فراحت تطالع الماره وتجاهل وجوده.
هيفاء التفتت له ببرود:اذا في خاطرك شئ قوله بدال هالنظرات السامه.
تركي ابتسم بخبث:تصدقين انا ولد خالتك ولاعمرك وجهت لي ابتسامه اما هذا الرجل الغريب فكان سهل عليك تبتسمين له.
هيفاء حست بالصدمه من كلامه ونفس الوقت يدورفي عقلها الكثير من التساؤلات الغير المفهومه عن سبب اهتمامه المفاجئ بابتسامتي.
هيفاء وهي تدعي الغير المبالاه:لانك ماعطيتني سبب عشان اوجه لك ابتسامه.
تركي حس بالنكران وانه كبريائه انجرحت مع انه ماكان قصده بهالكلام الا لانه ماعرف طريقه يخليها تبتسم له واحده من ابتسامتها الحلوه.
وقف الجرسون عند الطاوله وسلم هيفاء اللي طلبته لكن تركي ماكان غافل عن نظرات الاعجاب اللي كان يرسله الجرسون لهيفاء.
هيفاء بلطف:شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا.
انحنى الجرسون لها:العفــــــــــــــــو.
تركي فكر انه يشفي غليل كرامته المجروحه بقول جارح يخليها تدرك عاقبة اللي قالته.
تركي باحتقار:انا الصراحه اشك ان في رجال في هالدنيا امين معك.
هيفاء رفعت راسها بحده لكنها ردت بنفس الاسلوب:هذا انت ياسيد تركي بامان معي.
ابتسم لها تركي بقسوه:لاني حماك ولاا لو ماكنت اخو زوجك..كان اضفتيني الى لائحه معجبينك.
هيفاء وقفت عن الكرسي بغضب خلى الكرسي يطيح مما سبب صدى صوت حاد في المقهى.
هيفاء والدموع تجمعت بعينها :انت انسان من الصعب الواحد يحبك لانك تجرح كل من حولك حتى اقرب الناس لك.
تركي صابته صاعقه من كلامها اللي ترك اثر كبير في قلبه وكره نفسه لانه استخدم طريقة التجريح عشان يخفي مشاعره.
هيفاء كانت تراكض في المستشفى بدون وعي وين بيقودها هربها ولايهمها اهم شئ تهرب بابعد مكان عن هذا المتوحش .
تركي راح يدور عليها في المستشفى يلحق يصلح غلطته اللي ارتكبها بحق من ..فكر تركي بحق من .. بحق الانسانه الوحيده اللي مال لها قلبي.
كانت هيفاء واقفه في الممرتنتظرالمصعد ودموعها تساقط على وجهها بدون توقف شافها تركي ووقف يتأملها حس بقلبه يتكسروبلوعة الحزن وبالضمير يأنبه لانه يعرف ان كلامه هو سبب لها هالالم كله مشى لها تركي بخطوات ثقيله تعبر عن الاعتراف بالذنب.
هيفاء كانت معطيته ظهرها وكتوفها تهتزجراء البكي وخزات الالم.
تركي بصوت متحسف:هيفــــــــــــــــــاء.
هيفاء بصوت متقطع من البكاء:ارجوك ياتركي مافيني استحمل تجريحك انا خلاص تعبت وربي تعبت.
وكملت نوبة البكاء تركي ادرك مدى ضعفها وهشاشتها وهذا زاد سهام العذاب في نفسه كان بوده هاللحظه يضمها لصدره ويتركها تفرغ حزنه في حضنه.
تركي بصوت معذب:انا اسف ياهيفاء صدقيني ماكنت اقصد هالكلام.
هيفاء ظل نشيج البكي يهزها ودموعها كملت مسارها على خدها تركي ماعرف ليه دايما يغلط مع هيفاء او لسانه يدفعه لاأراديا لتجريحها احتمال لأنه يعرف ان الكلام اللي يكبته في قلبه مو من حقه يقوله لها فيستخدم البديل القاسي.
هيفاء بصوت يقطعه البكاء:تركي ..اذا كنت ماتبيني فاأنت مو مجبور على مرافقتي ماعليك الا تقولي وانا ابتعد عن طريقك.
حشرجت صوتها الدموع فتقطعت كلماتها.
ابتسم ابتسامة حزن:هه انا ماابيك لو.. تعرفين ياهيفاء العذاب اللي اعانيه كل يوم وانا اشوفك قربي ونفس الوقت اعرف انك حق شخص مايستاهلك.
في صوته ماارسل القشعريره لها وفيه ماجبرها ترفع راسها وتطالعه لما شافت نظرة الشوق في عيونه والعذاب الدفين فيها حبست انفاسها بسبب خفقان قلبها الواجف والصدمه اللي ماأدركها عقلها.
هيفاء بصوت مرتجف:تــــــــــــركي انت وش تقول تعرف وش معنى كلامك.
تركي سكن لحظه يتدارك نفسه ورجع مره ثانيه يلبس قناع اللامبالاه على وجهه.
نزل راسه :انا اسف .. انسي كل الكلام اللي قلته.
هيفاء مسحت دموعها بهدوء:تركي انا الا حظ كل مااجتمعنا يضطر كل منا الى جرح الثاني لاأراديا وانا للحين مااعرف السبب ولا الحل.
كملت كلامها بارتباك :وانا اسفه على كل كلمه جرحتك فيها و اوعدك اني ببتعد عن طريقك على الاقل بالوقت الحالي ليما تهدئ الامور.
هيفاء عطته ظهرها ومشت كم خطوه باتجاه المصعد ناوي تروح للغرفه لكن تركي استوقفها.
تركي :هيفـــــــــــــاء.
كان ذلك الصوت العميق المؤثر بمثابة يد تلمسها فارتجفت لكنها مااستدارت لانها ماحبت انه يشوف المراره بوجهها.
مضى كم دقيقه ماتعرفت فيها على صوته المرتبك:اسمعيني هالكلام اللي قلتيه ماله أي معنى لان انت مرة اخوي حاليا وبعد كم سنه بيكون عندك عيال بكون اناعمهم.
استدارت هيفاء تشوفه لكنها حست بالخوف من اللي شافته لان عيونه مازال فيها بعض الشوق.
اضاف بثقه:وانا اقتراح عشان راحتي النفسيه ان احنا نبدأ صفحه جديده ونتعرف على بعض من جد وجديد.
سحبت هيفاء نفس عميق:وشلون تبينا نبدأ من جديد وانت من الاساس مو راضي على زواجي من نواف.
اسودت عيونه مفكر:انا بوافق على الزواج بس بشرط..؟
هيفاء قطبت جبينها بحيره:وش الشرط..؟
رفع عيونه لها بتصميم:اذا كنت تحبينه بجد انا بوافق.
هيفاء حست بتشوش افكارها كانت عيونه تقولها عكس الكلام اللي يقوله ماكانت واثقه ان كان كلامه سخريه او صدق . سعى الى نظراتها المراوغه.
ابتسم بسخريه:غريبه توقعت ردك بيكون جاهزا مو تقعدين لحظه تفكرين اذا كنت تحبينه ولا لا.
ردت هيفاء غريزيا:انا احبه مافيها أي شك اني احبه.. ليه انت تشك بحبي.
ماتدري هيفاء اذا كانت تتخيل لكن في عيونه مرت ومضة حزن واختفت ورجع يحل محلها السخريه.
نزل تركي راسه يخفي تعابيره:لا بس كنت امل العكس ولكن الحقيقه دائما تعطينا صفعه وترجعنا للواقع.
هيفاء قطبت جبينها لانها حست بحيره ولاقدرت تفهم حرف من اللي قاله ياترى وش كان يقصد بالحقيقه.
قاطع تركي افكارها:عالعمـــــــــوم مادام هذا قرارك انا فرحان عشانك.
كانت هيفاء تحاشى عيونه ماتبي تشوفه ويشوف الحقيقه على وجهها تنهدت آآآآآآه لوتدري ياتركي انك انت الانسان المنشود بحبي.
هيفاء بصوت مضطرب:تركي ممكن سؤال ..؟
تركي بحيره:ممـــــــــكن..
هيفاء بلعت ريقها بصعوبه:ليه موافقتك على الزواج محصوره على حبي له.
تركي انصدم ماتوقع يكون هذا سؤالها لكنه جاوبها:لانك اذا كنت تحبينه معناها ان سعادتك معه .
هيفاء ردت لاأراديا والحزن يعتمر قلبها:وهل تهتم هالدرجه بسعادتي.؟
تركي ابتسم وفي عينه نظره غريبه:طبعـــــــا اهتم انت بنت خالتي وعزيزه علي وماارضى يوم بالايام حد يحزنك حتى لوكان هالشخص اخوي.
هيفاء لما قال هالكلام حست بالسكاكين تنغرز بقلبها ويدمي باألم وتمنت لو انها ماسألت هالسؤال لان سؤالها هذا قادها حقيقه اكتشفتها اليوم بأنها لو نصيبها ماكان مكتوب لنواف كان تركي مستحيل يهتم فيني لان اهتمامه على مدى الابد سواء كنت مخطوبه لنواف او لا.. بيضل محصور بالاخوه.
تركي اقترب منها بخبث:هيفــــــــــاء وين نـــــــواف المفروض يكون معنا بهالمحنه اللي احنا فيها..؟
هيفاء رجعت للواقع وهي تفكر: على ماظن نواف في الشركه مادام انت مكفله بالشغل.
تركي اقترب من هيفاء اكثر فاحست بقشعريره تجتاحها كان قادريثير توترها بعيونه والمؤسف ان انوثتها تستجيب له .
تركي بحده:غبـــــــــــــي ..!يترك خطيبته واهله ويروح الشغل هذا مب عذر .. لوكنت لي ماكان تركتك ولا لحظه.
هيفاء مشاعرها ماسمحت لها ترد.. كلامه هذا فتح المجال لخيالها يسرح مع فكرة انها تكون له والتسؤلات تثيرها هل كان بيتركها مثل نواف ولا بيلازمها.
لكنها رغم كلامه قاومت باصرار:لكني مو لك واذا كنت لاأحد فانا لنواف.
ركزتركي عيونه الغاضبه عليها وقبل ماينحني صدر صوت اجش من بعيد ينادي:تــــــــــــركي..!
التفتتوا جميعهم لمصدر الصوت كان صادر عن رجال تبين لهيفاء من ملامح تركي المصدومه انه يعرفه.
تركي بدهشه:نــــــــــــــــــــــواف..!

**************************************
في مشغل راقي بالرياض ومشهور باعداده الفساتين الراقيه ولأشهر المصممين .كانت
العنود والجوهره صار لهم خمس دقائق في المشغل لأنه كان هناك زحمه حريم وخصوصا ان الصيف موسم الأفراح لكن هذا ماأخرهم انهم يتفرجون على الفساتين المعروضه.
الجوهره كانت ماسكه طرف فستان باعجاب:وااااااااااااااااو يجنن هالفستان عنيــــــد وش رأيك فيه.
العنود رفعت حواجبها منبهره: الصراحه شويـــــــــــه عليه كلمة روعه .
لا حظت العامله في المشغل اهتمام البنات بالفستان فتقدمت منهم تساعدهم.
العامله المصريه ابتسمت:اهلا وسهلا ممكن اساعدكم في حاجه.
العنود التفتت لها بفضول:ايوا احنا حابين نعرف هالفستان بكم ..؟
العامله قوست حاجبها بتفكير:والللللللللله ياست ده الفستان عليه خصم .
الجوهره هزأت راسها برضى:اهااااا والله زيييييييين.. انزين كم سعره بعد الخصم.
ضربت العامله باصابعها على الاله الحاسبه بسرعه:سعره بعد الخصم 3000 ريال.
الجوهره متصنعه الدهشه:ووول ليش كذا..؟
العامله راحت تشرح لها السبب:لأنه ياحبيبتي ده تصميم زهير مراد جايه مخصوص من لبنان.
الجوهره حطت اصبعها على ذقنها تفكر:امممممممم انزين فيه منه سايز .
ردت العامله وهي تنقل بصرها بين العنود والجوهره:ايوا فيه.. ايه السايز اللي انت عاوزاه وانا حاجيبهو لك.
الجوهره التفتت للعنود متردده:اصبري لحظه ..العنود وش رأيك اخذه ..؟
العنود هزت راسها تشجعها: اخذيه حرام يتفوت عليك ..بس بالاول قاوسيه.
العنود التفتت للعامله بثقه:خلاص عطيني سايز medium.
العامله هزت راسها باأسف:مافيش للاسف اخرقطعه خلصت النهرده ..طب جربي سايز large واحنا حنضيق اللازم.
وافقتها العنود بخيبة الامل:عطيني اياه وانا بشوف.
ابتسمت العامله ابتسامه عريضه:دقيقه وحيكون عندك.
نادت العامله وطلبت من العاملات الفلبينيات السايز المطلوب من المخزن .
التفتت العامله للعنود باهتمام:وانت ياحلوه مش عايزه حاجه..؟
ابتسمت العنود وهزت راسها برفض:لا انا جايه هنا معي فستان محتاج تضويق.
طلعت العنود الفستان وعرضته عليها وكان ردة فعل العامله هي ابداء اعجابها بالفستان.
هزت العامله راسها بثقه:اه طبعـــــا نقدر نضيقه بس سبيني اخد مقاسك بالاول.
العنود وافقتها:خلاص ماشي.
طلعت العامله شريط المقاس وراحت تاخذ مقاسات العنود ولما خلصت ابتدأت تكتب في ورقه.
عطت العامله العنود ورقه:دي الفاتوره تعالي بعد يومين وحيكون جاهز ان شاء الله.
العنود هزت راسها:شكــــــــــــــرا.
ابتسمت العامله:العفــــــــو..(واستدارت للجوهره تعطيها الفستان)اهوو فستانك ياستي خوديه وقيسيه في غرفة المقاس اللي هناك.
خذت الجوهره الفستان والتفتت للمكان اللي تأشر له العامله وراحت له مع العنود لقوا غرفتين ممتلئه والثالثه فاضيه.
الجوهره عطت العنود شنطتها:هاك امسكـــــــــتي شنطتي واغراضي.
خذت العنود الاغراض وقعدت على المقاعد اللي مقابل غرف القياس .
قبل ماتدخل الجوهره الغرفه غمزت للعنود بضحكه:wish me luck.
مضت دقيقتين استنت العنود فيها الجوهره وهي متشوقه تشوف شكلها لانها حاسه ان الفستان يناسب لها مره.
وفجأه من غير توقع رن تلفون الجوهره لكن العنود ماتبي تدخل فما اهتمت تشوف منو الجوهره سمعت الرنه ونادت العنود من وراء الستاره:العنــــــود ردي هذه اكيد امي لاني ارسلت لها مسج قلت لها ان احنا في المشغل.
العنود طلعت الموبايل من الشنطه وطالعت الاسم كان مكتوب "غلا حيــــــــــاتي" ترددت انها ترد سكتت تمنى انه يقفل لكنه المتصل شكله مصر.
الجوهره بصوت ملح:العنـــــــــــود ردي ولا امي بتقلق علينا.
العنود بنظره خوف:الجـــــــــــوهره استحــــــــي.
الجوهره بسخريه:الله واكبر وش هالسحا اللي نزل علينا فجأه .. اقول ردي عن السخافه.
ردت العنود بخجل:الــــــــــــــــو.
الصوت الرجولي رد عليها بنفاذ صبر:واخيـــــــــرا يالجوهره.
العنود تسارعت دقات قلبها وارتجفت مثل ورقه في مهب الريح لما تعرفت على صاحب الصوت المحبب على قلبها وخافت انه يتعرف عليها فحاولت انها تغيرصوتها.
العنود تكلمت بسرعه وبصوت واطي:انا مو الجوهره .. الجوهره مو موجوده كلم بعد خمس دقايق وراح تلاقيها.
فوازباستغراب:اجل انت مــــــــن..؟
العنود تفاجئت وحست بالخوف:انا.. انا رفيقتها مهـــــــا.
الجوهره صارخت بصوت عالي تمكن فواز انه يسمعه:العنــــــــــــود مين..؟
فواز بصدمه:العنـــــــــــــــــــود..!
العنود خفق قلبها بحده محركه فيها مشاعرجديده ومشعله في نفسها نيرانا .فواز سكن مترقب ردها عليه وهولازال تحت تأثير الصدمه موصدق ان القدر جاب له حبيبة قلبه العنود.

ياترى وش الموقف الحامي اللي بيصير بين نواف وتركي وهيفاء في المستشفى..؟
وهل تركــــــي بيوقف متفرج ويخلي الزواج يتــــــم ..؟
وش راح يصيربين العنود وفواز في التلفـــــــــون..؟

----------


## إشراق

شكلي بقعد الإجازه كلها اقرأ القصه إذا كل يوم جزء.............
ممكن تحطي ياحبيبتي جزئين او ثلاثه في اليوم او كلهم مع بعض...... بليز.
بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرعه.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجـــــــــ الثامن عشـــــــرــــــــزء
العنود خفقات قلبها ازدادت من شدة الخوف وطالت مدة الصمت و التوترعايش في الهدوء السادي كان الشئ الوحيد المشترك اللي بينهم هو خفقات القلب المجنونه العاصيه لأوامر العقل والمنطق الساميه.
فواز بعدم تصديق:العنـــــــــــــــود ...!
العنود سكنت ماردت تحاول تسيطر مشاعرها اللي ثارت لما سمعت صوته.
فوازباصرار:العنـــــــــــــــود..! ردي علي..!
العنود بارتباك ملحوظ:انـــــــــــــــا اسمعك..!
فواز بغضب:بلاك تسمعين صوتي ولاتردين.
العنـــــــــود رجعت القسوه لقلبها:تصــــــــدق قاعده اتأمل صوتك الجميل.
فواز بسخريه جارحه:لا والله..!وتطنزين بعـــــــد..!
العنود باحتقار:وليش مالي رب..!اوووه صحيح نسيت اسمح لي ..انا اسفه نسيت ان من شروط علاقاتك ان حبيبتك تكون دلوعه وومالها لسان ومطيعه وانا الحمدالله ماتوفر فيني هالشروط.
العنود وهي تكلمه مشت بهدوء وطلعت من غرفة القياس عشان ماتسمعها الجوهره وتنصدم في اخوها المصون.
فواز ببرود قاتل:وراك ماعرفت..؟
العنود بحيره: ماعرفت باايش..؟
فواز بصوت مبتسم:نويت اتزوج وكلمت الوالده تدور لي على بنت تصلح لي.
العنود بصوت ممزوج بالسخريه و يتخلله الالم:اوف خبــــــــر الموسم فوازالعالي محطم قلوب البنات بيتزوج ..الصراحه صاعقه بعد اللعب مع البنات ومن غير أي اهتمام باي واحده نويت تتزوج.
فوازبصوت غريب:انت توصفيني على اني انسان بليد الاحساس ..!
العنود بحده :لان هذه الحقيقه انت انســــــان من غير مشاعر قلبك بارد..مافكرت في يوم من الايام ان في واحده من هالبنات اللي شبكت معهم حبتك واعتبرتك شريك المستقبل.
فواز بصدمه ولكنه كمل بصوت ساخر:انا ماعرف واحده حبتني من قلبها وكانت جديه في علاقتها معي الا اذا طبعا كنتي تقصدين نفسك.
العنود بصوت يشابه الصراخ:انت غلطان انا ماكان بيني وبينك أي شئ ولاحسيت بأي شئ ناحية واحد اناني مثلك فاهم...!
فوازبصوت جدي:انــــــــاكنت ببرر لك اسبابي وبشرح لك كل شئ ..بس للاسف انت انسانه ماتعطي أي فرصه يصلح غلطته اوتسمع تفسيره.
العنود لما سمعت كلامه دخلت قلبها الام قديمه حاولت تدفنها من مده طويله وتناساها لكن احلامها اللي تكسرت من هالموقف ومخاوفها رجعت مره ثانيه والحين مضطره تواجهها.
العنود بصوت منحفض:انا ماغلطت يافواز لما حكمت عليك وماكنت احتاج لاي تفسير لان كل شئ كان واضح قدامي.
فواز بيأس:عالعموم مادام هذا قرارك ماراح اغيره وبترك الايام ترويك الحقيقه بس بقولك كلام ..راجعي افكارك زين وانتي بتعرفين الحقيقه.
العنود باستغراب:حقيقه شنو..؟
كمل فواز:حقيقة للي صار بالحديقه.
العنود حاولت تهرب من الكلام عن هالموقف: المهم اذا كنت تبي الجوهره.. مشغوله الحين وبقولها تكلمك اول ماتخلص.
فوازبصوت مقهور:شكــــــــرا مااحتاج واسطه بيني وبين اختي ..اذا بغيتها بكلمها .
العنود انصدمت من كلامه القاسي:ارجوك خلاص كفاك كلام السم اللي تقوله لي.
فوازارتبك من صوتها المكسور:العنـــــــــود ..انـــــــا..
قاطعته العنود بصوت يحمل العبرات:انت شنو ..اعرف انك تكرهني بس مايحتاج هالكلام الجارح عشان توضحه لي.
فوازبصوت فيه توتر:العنـــــــــود انت للحين ماعرفتيني ..لو انك تعرفيني زين كان استنتجت اني مااكرهك.
العنود وصوتها ارتخى من الدموع الساخنه:اجـــــــل وش تفســـــــرتصرفاتك القاسيه معي..!
فواز بصوت غير مفهوم:انت بروحك اللي تعرفين التفسير لان علاجي الوحيد لحالتي هذه على يدك.
العنود لقت انها تكلم لتلفون مقفول لأن المكالمه انتهت بينها وبينه من غيرماتنتبه اوعلى الاقل يعطيها أي لمحه عن مغزى الكلام اللي قاله.
العنـــــــود حست بالذنب بسبب قسوتها معه لأنه طول هالمده كانت مشتاقه له وتحن تسمع أي شئ عنه وتمنى تجيها الفرصه تسمع صوته وكانت تسهر الليالي على كل كلمه قال لها لكنها دمرت كل شئ بكبرياءها المجروحه. 
الجوهره بصوت عالي وملح نادت العنـــــود من غرفة القياس.
العنود ويدها ترتجف مسحت دموعها اللي انهارت لاأراديا وهي تحاول تخلق ابتسامه على وجهها.
دخلت العنود على الجـــوهره منبهره من شكلها في الفستان اللي ابرز قوامها الممشوق ومفاتنها في فستان تركوازي موديله على موضه الستينات كانت تشبه الممثلات الاجانب القدامى مثل مارلين مونرو.. الفستان كان من حرير..عاري الكتوف يضيق عند الخصر والردوف وفي النهايه يتوسع وله ذيل طويل من وراء وقفازات بيضاء.
الجوهره رفعت حاجبها:وش فيك..! قولي وش رأيك..؟
العنود منبهره وابتسمت:كأنك طالعه من فيلم اجنبي ستيني بس ناقصك التسريحه المموجه القديمه وبطل حلو مثل كلارك غيبيل.
الجوهره ضحكت:هههههههه ياليت اذا فيه منه جيبي لي .. لكن المشكله وين بنلاقي مثله في السعوديه.
العنود ابتسمت بخبث:وانا اذا لقيت واحد مثله بعطيك اياه..سوري ياعيوني انا اولى به منك ..
الجوهره انصدمت وضحكت:ههههههههه يانذله ..اي اطلعي على حقيقتك وبعدين احلمي تقابلين واحد يشبه كلارك اللي مثله انقرضوا مو في السعوديه الاكل العالم.
العنود ضحكت:هههههههه والله انك صادقه بس ما انا ماعندي مشكله ذوقي مايوقف على كلارك غيبل وبس ..يعجبني تيم الحسن وش رايك فيه.
الجوهره ضربت بيدها على صدرها:يالهوووي يالهووووي.. هذا حاله خاصه موووووووت يقتل..لا لاهذا مايختلف عليه اثنين.
العنـــــــود ضحكت وتأشر لها بعلامة الجنون: ههههههههه واللللللللله انك خبــــــــل بس ما تنلامين هذا خطر على النساء.
امسكت الجوهره اطراف فستانها ودارت على نفسها:انزيييييييين ماقلت لي وش رأيك في فستاني..؟
العنود اشرت لها باصبعها:رووووووووعه جنااااااااااان قمرررررر.. وش بعد.. خلصت الكلمات اللي عندي في القاموس.
الجوهره تدعي التفكير:امممممم ماقلت اني احلى من الحلى نفسه وبعد ماقلت اني احلى من هيفاء وهبي وووووبعد ماقلت..
العنود قاطعتها بسرعه:بس بس بدينا الشغل بالغرور ..حشى ليتني مامدحتك مادريت انه بيفتح علينا بــــاب.
الجوهره بسخريه:اصلا مايحتاج تمدحيني ياآنسه عنود لان القمر يتشقق اذا شبهوه فيني.
العنود تدعي الضحك:ههههههه ضحكتني ..وانا اقول وش فيه القمر مختفي .. اكيد ان عنده حاله نفسيه من يوم شبهوه فيك.
الجوهره ضربتها بالشال حق الفستان:ياحمـــــــاره ..! اقوول عطيني مقفاك وفارقي خل ابدل ملابسي.
العنود تحسست يدها :آييييييييي يعني لازم تضربيني عشان اطلع ..ياختي ماعندك ذرابه ماتعرفين الاتكيت..!
الجوهره تمثل الغضب:عنيــــــــــــــــــــد...!
العنود ابتسمت:خلاااااااااااااص بطلع بطلع .
الجوهره ضحكت في سرها على شكل العنود كانت دايما تحب تستفزها وتطلعها من طورها بس هالمره كانت غير كان مقصدها تنسيها العبوس والحزن اللي يتملكها بين كل لحظه والثانيه والجوهره للحين ماعرفت سبب حزنها.
العنود طلعت وسكرت الستاره وراها وهي تشكر ربها لان الجوهره نست سالفة التلفون ولا سألتها من المتصل كانت ترتعد خوفا من الجوهره تكتشف شئ عن صلتها بفواز.

********************************************
هيفاء ماتبينت ملامح الرجال اللي يمشي ناحيتهم من بعيد لكنها حست ان تركي تعرف عليه من سمع صوته ومن وقفته الجامده اول ماشافه حست انه مصدوم او بالاحرى ماكان يبغي يشوفه.
هيفاء التفتت لتركي بحيره تلفت انتباهه :تركـــــــــــــي ..!
تركي التفت لها باشمئزاز :توقعي من جاء ينقذك..!خطيبك المصون تنزل واخيرا وجاء المستشفى.
هيفاء حست ان الصدمه شلت جسمها والتفتت بالحركه البطيئه تطالع الرجال اللي يمشي متقدم لهم ماتعرفت عليه عن بعد لان ملامحه ماكانت واضحه ونفس الوقت كانت مشاعرها تهتز تحت تأثيركلام تركي اللي قاله لها ولاانتبهت بالناس اللي حولها.
تركي رجع وحول نظراته باهتمام يطالع وجهها مستمتع بتأثير صدمتها بشوفة نواف.
الشخص المفروض يكون خطيبها وقف مقابلهم ولكنه ماانتبه لوجودها وكان مركز بنظراته على تركي بجديه.
هيفاء تعرفت على ملامح وجهه عن قرب وحست بشعور غريب مجهول تملكها.
تركي ابتسم باستهزاء:لا لا ماأصدق الكينغ نواف تنزل من مكانه وكلف على عمره يزور عمته بالمستشفى وين السجاده الحمراء خل نفرشها لك.
نواف بغضب: تركي عن الحركات البايخه واسمعني ..انــــــــت وينـــــــــك صار لي ساعه ادور لك..؟
تركي رفع حاجب واحد بسخريه:ليش انت جاي عشاني ولا عشان عمتي..؟
هيفاء لما شافت ان السالفه حاميه بين الطرفين انخشت وراء ظهر تركي ماتبي تدخل بينهم.
نواف يفرك يدينه وهو متوتر:عمتي صار لها اسبوع تحن علي تبيني ازورها وفي الاخير يوم جيت طلعت لها بفكره مجنونه جديده.
تركي قطب جبينه:وش فكرته..؟
نواف وهو متنرفز:تبيني اتزوج هيفاء في هالشهرتصور..ابي اعرف بس من اللي غسل مخها..!
تركي تكتف وابتسم بخبث:ليـــــــــش انت ماتبي تزوجها.
نواف ارتبك:لا انا ابي اتزوجها بس مو الحين اذا جاء وقته .
تركي استغرب: ومتى وقته ان شاء الله ..؟
نواف ابتسم بتوتروشرح له:يعني الملكه اذا انتم مستعجلين نخليها بعد ستنين .
تركي التفت لهيفاء متشوق انه يعرف ردة فعلها اوانطباعها عن نواف لكنه استغرب ردة فعلها الهادئه وتهربها المفاجئ من نواف.
نواف ياشر له بيده:تركـــــــــــــــي وين رحت ..!(تركي رجع وأعطاه انتباهه) المهم اسمعني ابيك تساعدني اشل هالفكره من راسها .
تركي طالعه باحتقار:وليش مو انت اللي قلت لي انك رجال وقرارك بيدك..خلاص تصرف انت ..انا مالي خص ..!
نواف انصدم من ردة فعله:نعــــــــــــم ..!وش اللي غير رأيك يااخ تركي انت اللي كنت رافض هالزواج وكنت بتسوي المستحيل عشان تفسخ هالخطبه.
تركي كان منزل رأسه يطالع تحت ويفكرقد ايش تمنى من قبل هاللحظه تجي عشان تعررف هيفاء على حقيقة نواف لكن المشكله الحين انه مشاعره رفضت الاهانه اللي تعرض لها هيفاء من نواف .
تركي من غير توقع رفع راسه وفي عينه نظره تحدي:انـــــــا صحيح كنت رافض هالزواج ..!لكن لما عرفت خطيبتك قد ايش هي حساسه ورقيقه وانسانه بمنتهى الروعه غيرت رأيي ..هيفاء تستاهل الخير.. حالها حال أي بنت انها تزوج وتستقر وانا مااسمح لك انك تقلل من قدرها وترخص من قيمتها حتى لو كنت اخوي.
نواف اندهش من كلام اخوه ومن تغير موقفه المفاجئ ويتساءل عن كثر معرفته بهيفاء.
نواف قاوم باصرار:الزبــــــــــده يعني ماراح توقف معي..!
تركي بثبات:انا رأي من رأي عمتي اذا صدق تبيها تملكها وصير رجال عند كلمتك واذا كنت ماتبيها خل البنت تشوف نصيبها ولاتحيرعليها .
نواف كمل بحده: ياخي وش عرفكم ان البنت تبي تتزوج الحين انا حاس ان هيفاء رأيها من رأي.
تركي ببرود:هيفــــــــــاء عندك الحين ليش ماتسألها..؟
نواف قطب جبينه بحيره:مافهمــــــــت وش قصــــــــدك..؟
هيفاء كانت معطيه ظهرها لهم تستمع للمسرحيه اللي تصير قدامها مومصدقه ان هذا تركي وهذا نواف كأنهم تبادلوا الادوار فكرت هيفاء ممكن هذه الحقيقه اللي انا كنت مغمضه عيني وكنت رافضه اشوفها حست هيفاء بالارتباك من اهتمام تركي واصراره على زواجها من نواف رغم ان هذا اللي كانت تمناه دايما.
التفت تركي على هيفاء وعينه تطالع نواف بسخريه:هيفـــــــــــــــاء.
نواف كان يلاحق بعيونه حركات تركي وعقله منشل مايقدريسمع أي شئ ولكن عيونه طاحت على بنت معطيته ظهرها وراء تركي.
هيفاء التفتت ببطء وعيونها منزله بالارض ماتقدر ترفع عينها خايفه تنصدم من اللي راح تشوفه .
نواف وفمه مفتر بدهشه:هيفـــــــــــــاء من متى وانت هنــــا..؟
هيفاء ماردت وظلت صاخه تفكرهل هذه واحده من الاعيب تركي عشان يخليني اكره نواف وافسخ الخطبه بنفسي.
تركي بقسوه:هيفــــــــــاء كانت هنا من البدايه وسمعت كل شئ.
نواف كانت الصدمه متملكته كليا فسمح لعيونه مدة دقائق تأمل هيفاء ..اولا لان هذه اول مره يشوف فيها هيفاء من بعد سنين فاكتشف انها هالسنين ماغيرت من جمالها بالعكس كبرت وصارت مثل الورده المفتحه مورده وجميله وسبب ثاني خاف ان هيفاء سمعت كلامه واصراره على تأجيل زواجهم وهروبه من الالتزام معها لسانه انعقد لأنه ماعرف وش موقفها من المسأله.
تركي طالع نواف باشمئزاز:على كل حال انا راح أخليكم تناقشون في الموضوع على راحتكم.
اشر لهم تركي بيده بغير مبالاه وراح يمشي بخطوات واثقه في الممر..وعيون هيفاء تلاحقه ماتعرف وش السبب لكنها خافت من انها تقعد مع نواف لحالها كأن تركي هو الدرع المنيع اللي بيحميها منه.

**********************************

لما طلعوا البنات العنود والجوهره من المشغل على طول اتجهوا لأقرب مقهى د.كيف وهناك قعدوا بقسم النساء وكل وحده نزلت غشوتها وقعدوا يسولفون وهم يشربون الكابتشينو..
الجوهره:تصدقين على اني رحت لندن بس ماتشريت شي حق الجامعه..
العنود وهي مستانسه: اما انا اذبحيني والتسوق ...اصلاً من اول يوم قعدت اتشرى..
الجوهره بحسره:ياحظك على الاقل اشتريتي شي مو انا..
العنود بابتسامه:ولا يهمك ..اللحين مادامني معك بنلف الرياض بكبرها ونشتري اللي تبينه من الملابس لغاية ماتقولين بس...وش رايك؟
الجوهره وهي تضحك:ههههههههه..انت من جدك؟
العنود:ايه من جدي..وين تبين تروحين؟
الجوهره بتفكير:اممممممممم..وش رايك نروح المملكه..
العنود :اوكي ماعندي مشكله..
قاموا البنات وطلعوا من الكافيه وراحوا للمملكه وهناك قعدوا يتسوقون ويتفرجون على واجهات المحل ولاحظت العنود ان الجوهره من النوع اللي لازم تفكر مرتين اذا جات تشتري شي..وبينما كانوا واقفين عند واجهة محل ..
الجوهره وهي تلوي فمها:اممممم..ايش رايك في هذا مو حلو؟
العنود مابغت ترددها: انتي وذوقك..
تنهدت الجوهره:على الاقل ساعديني..
العنود طالعتها بتفكير :طيب بساعدك بس بشرط..
الجوهره:ايش هو الشرط.؟
العنود بخبث:اول شي انتي تثقين بذوقي؟
الجوهره بنفاذ صبر:ايه اثق وانتي ذوقك يجنن..
العنود امسكت ايدها تسحبها:خلاص انا بوديك لمحل انا دايماً اتعامل معاه..
الجوهره بفرحه:والله؟
العنود وهي تطالعها ببسمه:ايه..
اللي ماكانوا البنات منتبهين له ان فيه واحد من الشباب قاعد يلاحقهم من مكان لمكان والشاب لما شاف العنود تسحب الجوهره ابتسم بخبث وشاف ان هذي فرصته..فتقدم لهم: اموت على البنات اللي يجرون بعض..
الجوهره التفتت عليه بخوف اما العنود فطالعته باحتقار وهي تمسك الجوهره وتكمل طريقها..
الجوهره بهمس:العنود هو لين اللحين ورانا...
العنود بصوت هادي:اسفهيه واعتبريه وكأنه مو موجود..
الجوهره بخوف:بس هو للحين ماراح..
العنود:قلت لك اعتبريه مو موجود..
وصلوا للمحل المقصود ودخلوا فيه والشاب لساته موجود برا المحل ينتظرهم..
الجوهره ماقدرت تركز خايفه انه يسوي لهم شي..اما بالنسبة للعنود فقعدت تتنقى بلايز للجوهره عشان تقيسها..
راحت عند الجوهره اللي كانت قاعده على الكرسي وبايدها كومة بلايز:هاه وش رايك في هذي؟
الجوهره بعصبيه: والله يالعنود معاد لي نفس اشتري شي لوع كبدي هالشين اللي واقف لنا برا..
العنود التفتت وشافته واقف يطالعهم بابتسامه وردت طالعت الجوهره: خليه منك اللحين مصيره يتعب ويروح..
الجوهره: مادري اوريه سنع الله..اكفخخخخخخخخخه ولا اعطيه بالشلوووووووت..
العنود قعدت تضحك على الجوهره وشكل نظراتها الاجراميه وهي تنطق بالكلمات.
العنود:هههههههههههههههههههه..
الجوهره بصدمه:تضحكين..على وشو ان شالله؟
العنود وهي تضحك:انتي لو تشوفين شكلك وانتي تتكلمين تقولين ريا ولا سكينه..
الجوهره وهي تبتسم: تدرين وش لنا فيه خلني اقيس ملابسي واشتري اللي ابيه ونطلع..
العنود:ايه هذا السنع يله قومي..
قامت الجوهره تقيس الملابس والعنود تنطرها برا والشاب اللي برا قاعد يسويلها حركات فيها قلة ادب والعنود سافهته ومو معطيته وجه بالمره..
بعد دقايق طلعت الجوهره وجهها احمر من كثر ماتقيس وتفصخ:اووووف احس بموت من الحر..
العنود:هاه عسى عجبك شي منها؟
الجوهره بابتسامه:لا والله بجد عندك ذوق باخذها كلها ماعدا الزرقاء لانها تسمرني..
العنود:ليه بالعكس تجنن..
الجوهره بسخريه:وش قالو لك بيضا زيك يليق لي...لا حبيبتي ماراح اخذه..
راحوا عند الكاونتر ودفعت الجوهره للبياعه وبعدها طلعوا وهم متناسين وجود الشاب اللي كل دقيقه والثانيه قاط كلمه وآخرتها قط رقمه فقامت الجوهره ماعاد استحملت..التفتت عليه بغضب..
الجوهره بحمق:انت ماتستحي على وجهك ..من زينك عاد قاعد تغازل..
الشاب:والله بصراحه لانك كسرتي خاطري..فبغيت اعطيك رقم دكتور يعالجك من الغرور الزايد فيك..
العنود امسكت ضحكتها لاتطلع من تعليقه بينما الجوهره اللي شهقت من رده وهي تشوفه يبتعد..التفتت على العنود وهي ميته من الغيض:شفتييييييييييييييييه...؟
العنود وهي تضحك:ههههههههههه...انا اصلا قلت لك اسفهيه..لكن انتي ماسمعتي كلامي..
الجوهره بغيض تحس معاه انها بتصيح: ودي اذبحــــــــــــه الحقير..
العنود وهي تمسكها :هو حقير بس بعد انتي جبتيه لنفسك...يله امشي السيارة تنطرنا..

********************

----------


## سجينة الآهات

نواف كان يطالع هيفاء بتوتر ويحاول ان يعرف بايش تفكر لانها كانت تناظره بحيره وببرود..نواف بتوتر:هيفاء..
هيفاء بغضب وببرود: بس يانواف..كفايه اللي قلته..
راحت تضغط على زر المصعد بعصبية..ونواف يحاول يستوقفها:هيفاء انطري واسمعيني..
هيفاء وهي تناظر الارقام ففوق المصعد:اسمع ايش..اسمع شلون انك ماتبي تتزوجني..اذا انت ماتبي تتزوجني فاعرف ان انا بعد مابي اتزوجك..
نواف هنا انقلب للهجوم: وش قصدك يعني ..انتي تدرين زين اني ابي اتزوجك..بس انتي اللي ماكنتي مستعجله عليه بسبب انك تبين تخلصين دراستك بالاول مو هذا الكلام اللي قلتيه لي..والا شلون..؟
هيفاء حست بالخجل من نفسها شلون فكرت ان نواف مايبي يتزوجها ..التفتت لنواف:اسفه يانواف ماكان قصدي اكلمك بهالاسلوب..بس لما شفت طريقة كلامك مع تركي وكاني هم وتبي تزيحه من حياتك..
نواف بلطف زائف:انتي هم..الا انتي النعمه بعينها..وماصدقت الاقيها..
انفتح المصعد فمسكه نواف وهو ينطر هيفاء:يله بتجين ولا شلون..
هيفاء ركبت معاه وشعور التوتر مافارقها وماتدري من ايش..

****************

العنود وهي تنزل الجوهره عند باب بيتهم: يله عاد خلينا نشوفك...
الجوهره بابتسامه :اما هذه اضمنيها..
العنود:خلاص حياتي نشوفك على خير..
الجوهره :يله باااااااااااااي..
راقبتها العنود لغاية مادخلت بيتهم بعدها امرت السايق انه يمشي ولما وصلت البيت حصلته هادي مو على عادته..فراحت تصرخ باسم امها ولاحد رد عليها خافت من صمت البيت..شوي الا الخدامه طالعه من المطبخ..
الخدامه: شنو يبي مدام؟
العنود:ماما وين ماريا؟
ماريا:ماما روح بيت ماما ام فهد..
العنود هزت براسه:انزين شوفي سوي لي سندويتش جبن وعصير كوكتيل وجيبيه فوق اوكي؟
هزت الخدامه براسها واختفت بالمطبخ.
العنود وهي ترقى الدرج طالعه لغرفتها رن تلفونها فجأه طلعت التلفون وشافته الا هو هيفاء:هلا هيـــفاء؟
هيفاء بهدوء ماعتادته العنود: هلا العنود ..شخبارك؟
العنود باستراب:بخير..هاه انتي وينك؟
هيفاء :انا بالبيت..
العنود وهي تحس ان هيفاء فيها شي: اها ..طيب انتي ايش اخبارك؟
هيفاء وماعاد تقدر تستحمل انهارت بالبكي:العنــــود....انا ..
العنود خافت ورجعت نزلت للطابق السفلي:هيفاء شفيك؟
هيفاء وهي صوتها يقطعه البكي:العنود تقدرين تجيني؟
العنود بتصميم:انا اصلاً جايتك..
سكرت العنود من هيفاء واتصلت على السايق عشان يطلع السيارة ..ركبت معاه واتجهت لبيت ابو فهد وهي قلبها يرقع من الخوف ..لان صوت هيفاء ماكان يطمن بالمره..
دقايق الا هي واصلة بيت ابو فهد وهناك حصلت مها قاعده بالصاله تتابع التلفزيون ومندمجه بحيث انها ماشافت العنود العنود ماحبت توقف تسألها فاتجهت بسرعه لغرفة هيفاء وهناك لما دخلت الغرفة حصلتها مظلمة ومكركبه وحصلت جسم متقوقع على نفسه ويصدر منه صوت بكاء صامت يقطع القلب..اتجهت العنود للسرير وقعدت عليه وضوت نور الابجوره وارتاعت من شكل هيفاء..
العنود بصوت منخفض:هيفاء حبيبتي شفيك؟
هيفاء رفعت نفسها:مادري يالعنود احس برغبه شديده للبكي واني ابي ابكي وابكي لغاية مافرغ اللي بقلبي كله..
العنود وهي عارفه ايش اللي بقلب هيفاء:وايش اللي بقلبك ياهيفاء؟
هيفاء قامت ومشت ناحية الشباك: اللي بقلبي يالعنود واحد تصورته متوحش من دون قلب ..واحد اناني مايهمه مشاعر الناس..(كملت وهي تصيح)واحد تعلق قلبي بيه وصار مجنون بيه..
والتفتت للعنود بالم..العنود ردت عليها بهدوء:تــــــركي..؟
هيفاء نزلت راسها:انا محتارة يالعنود احس اني احب نواف وماحبه في نفس الوقت...وحبي لتركي مختلف بالمره..
العنود بحيرة: هيفاء انتي بتلغين الزواج؟
هيفاء التفتت لها بسرعه:لا..ماقدر بعدها بيشك تركي..وبعدين انا قلت له اني راح اتزوج نواف وماراح اتراجع بكلمتي..
العنود قامت ووقفت بجمبها:هيفاء لاتخلين كبريائك يحطم حياتك..
هيفاء بتصميم: انا قلت راح اتزوج نواف وماراح اغير رايي..
العنود بابتسامة:طيب اللحين قومي غسلي وجهك وتوضي وصلي لك ركعتين..عشان بعدها نطلب من مطعم..
هيفاء بابتسامة:ابغى من دومينوز..
العنود وهي تحط اصبعها على خشمها:على هالخشم..
هيفاء تضحك وهي متجهه لحمام:هههههههههه..الله يخلي لي هالخشم وصاحبته..
العنود اتجهت للتلفون وطلبت بيتزا حجم كبير من النوع اللي يحبونه ومعاها 2كوكاكولا..
دقايق الا تلفونها ران شافت الرقم الا الجوهرة:هلا والله..
الجوهره بخبث:عن الخراط اللحين اكيد اول ماشفتي رقمي قلتي اووووف هذي ايش تبي بعد....صح اعترفي؟
العنود وهي تضحك:هههههههه..الله يقطع بليسك انا اقول هالكلام ..ماعاش من قاللك هالكلام..
الجوهره وهي تمثل:احم احم...عموماً انا متصلتلك عشان اعزمكم عندي بكره ببيتنا..
وش رايك؟
العنود بابتسامه:ماااااعندي مانع...
الجوهره:خلاص انا اللحين بدق على هيفاء اقولها..
العنود/مايحتاج انا عندها اللحين...انا بقولها..
الجوهر:اوكي خلاص انا ناطرتكم بكره ..وياويلكم اذا مابينتوا..
العنود وهي تمثل الرعب:يمممممممممه منك لا خلاص بنجي..
الجوهره:اوكي يله باااااااي..
العنود:بااااااااي..

***********************

قامت هيفاء من النوم تعبانه وتحس بثقل برجولها فسحبت نفسها للحمام فخذت لها شاور سريع ولما طلعت بدلت ملابسها وصلت ونزلت تحت عشان تتفطر بس لما شافت الساعه ارتاعت كانت الساعه1:30 الظهر استغربت ان امها ماوقظتها..نزلت تحت فحصلت مها قاعده لحالها تتغدى وتشوف التلفزيون..
هيفاء:مها وين امي..؟
مها وهي منتبه مع التلفزيون:راحت للمستشفى..
هيفاء حمدت ربها ان امها ماوقظتها ولا لحت عليها تروح معاها لانها ماتتقدر تستحمل تشوف تركي من غير ماتبين مشاعرها وتفضحهها...
حست بالجوع يهاجم معدتها فقامت للمطبخ تدور لها على شي..
بعد ماخلصت الغدا طلعت لغرفتها عشان تتعدل الساعه صار2 ونص وليمن تتعدل وتخلص بتصير الساعه 3 عشان تروح لبيت الجوهره..
اختارت لها بنطلون جينز ابيض مع بودي ذهبي بكم طويل ورفعت شعرها بعد ماجففته على شكل ذيل حصان..
اما بالنسبه للعنود كانت مخلصه لابسه فستان وردي قصير لغاية ماتحت الركبة وشعرها مسترسل على كتوفها بنعومه بس المشكلة كانت بايدها اللي ترتجف من التوتر وماقدرت تمسك الريشه عشان تحط الميك اب..كانت متوتره والخوف مجتاح جسمها من فكرة انها بتدخل البيت اللي عاش فيه فواز..تنهدت تحاول تبعد عنها التوتر ..الا طرق على بابها..
العنود:ادخـــل؟
راس هيفاء يطل من ورا الباب:هاااااااااااي ..ها خلصتـــــي؟
العنود مبققه عيونه:تو الناس لسه بدري..
هيفاء وهي تقعد على السرير: أي تو الناس انتي الثانيه..اللحين الساعه صارت 3 ونص..
العنود انصدمت من مرور الوقت بسرعه من غير ماتحس فبسرعه بسرعه خلصت الميك اب ولبست عبايتها..
العنود:يله انا جاهزه..
قاموا البنات ونزلوا تحت وركبوا السيارة ولما وصلوا لبيت الجوهره هيفاء اللي بدت الكلام..
هيفاء باستغراب:اتاري بيتهم قريب من بيتكم يالعنود؟
العنود بمراره:تــــقولين.
دخلوا داخل ودقوا الجرس شوي الا الجوهره فاتحه الباب تخوصر لهم:كان ماجيتو احســــن؟
البنات يضحكون وهم يسلمون عليها..وبعد السلام قعدوا بالصاله وبدت السوالف والحش بخلق الله ..شوي الا ام فواز داخله عليهم..
ام فواز:ياهلا والله بمن جانا..
العنود وقفت تسلم عليها:هلا خالتي شلونك؟
ام فواز بابتسامه:بخير الله يخليك..
وسلمت على هيفاء:هلا بهيفاء شلونك يمه؟
هيفاء:الحمدالله كويسه..انتي شخبارك يخالتي؟
ام فواز:انا كويسه يابعد عمري..
وبعد السلام والكلام طلعت ام فواز وخلتهم لحالهم..

*****************

في مكان ثاني كان نواف قاعد بغرفته يكلم لولوه وباله مو معاها...
*لولوه بغضب:نواف انت شكلك مو معاي بالمره..
نواف رد انتباه لها:لا انا معاك ياحبيتي..
لولوه بدلع: شفيك ياحبيبي؟
نواف بدون نفس :تدرين حبيبتي بكلمك بكره لاني بصراحه احس بتعب وابي ارتاح.
لولوه ومو مصدقه: اللحين بس الساعه لسه 8 ..وكملت بعتاب:شلون تتعب ولولو تكلمك.
نواف بابتسامه: انا مستحيل اتعب ولا امل من لولوتي الحلوه..بس والله حبيبتي تعبان بالمره اكلمك بعدين اوكي؟
لولوه ذابت من كلامه اللي يقوله:اوكي يابعد عمري..ناطرتك بكره..باي..
سكر نواف من لولوه ورجع يفكر باللي شاغل باله..اليوم هذي اول مره يشوف هيفاء وصدمه جمالها ونعومتها واللي صدمه اكثر هو وجودها مع تركي ياترى ايش كان يقولها وايش اللي غير موقف تركي وخلاه يصر على الزواج..تنهد بتعب وهو يتخلل باصابعه في شعره..انا لازم الاقي حل لهالمشكله هو ماايبي يتزوج اللحين بس الحاح تركي وعمته افزعه..

**************

كانت الساعه تسعه والبنات قاعدين يتعشون بالحديقة لما اقترحت الجوهره على البنات انهم يباتون عندها اليوم هيفاء وافقت على طول بس العنود كانت متردده ان امها ماتوافق..اما بالنسبه لهيفاء فكانت فرصه عشان تتعذر وماتروح مع امها المستشفى بكره..
الجوهره:عاد العنود لاتسيري سخيفه كذا..
العنود:خلاص انا بكلم امـــي وبشوف ايش رايها..
دقت على امها وهي حاسه ان جوابها بيكون الرفض..
ام حمد:الــــــو؟
العنود:هلا يمه..
ام حمد:هلا حبيبتي..ها وينك؟
العنود:احنا لسه ببيت ام فواز..
ام حمد:زين شوفي اذا بتردين خلي هيفاء توصلك لان السايق مريض ورايح المستشفى.
العنود:بس يمه هيفاء ماراح تجيهم السيارة..
ام حمد:ليه؟
العنود وهي تعض شفتها:لان هيفاء بتبات عند الجوهره ..فممكن ابات انا بعد..
ام حمد اسكتت لفترة:طيب ممكن ..بس لان ماعندنا سايق ولا ماكان رضيت وانتي ادرى..
العنود وهي مستانسه:مشكوووووره يمه فديتك الله يخليك لي..
ام حمد:خلاص يله ودعتك الله..
العنود :بااااااي.
وسكرت وهي مستانسه:امي وافقت..
الجوهره:الله ونااااااسه..خلاص اليوم السهره صباحي..
هيفاء وهي تطق صبع: عاااااااااشوا عاااااااشوا ..عاشو والله عاشو..
قعدوا البنات بالحديقه يسولفون ويضحكون..ولما تأخر الوقت وصارت الساعه 12 اقترحت الجوهره انهم يغيرون ملابسهم ويلبسون بيجامات فرقوا كلهم لغرفة الجوهره والمفاجأه كان سرير الجوهره مفرد يعني مايكفيهم..
هيفاء بسخريه:الله الاخت تعزم وسريرها سرير اقزام..
الجوهره وهي تضربها بالمخده:هاي احترمي نفسك عاد هذا سرير الملكه وبعدين انا خليتهم يجهزون لكم غرفة فواز عشان تنومون فيها..
العنود اختبصت لما سمعت اللي قالته الجوهره..هي ترقد بسرير فواز ماتظن انه بيغمض لها جفن وهي نايمه على سرير فواز نام فيه..
هيفاء براحه:اشوا بعد قلت ان احنا بنتزاحم بهالنتفه..
بعد مابدلوا البنات نزلوا تحت بالحديقه وكملوا السهرة ولما صارت الساعه 1العنود ماعاد تقدر تستحمل كانت جفونها تتطابق من ثقل النعاس فقامت من الكرسي..
الجوهره:ويـــــــن وين..تو الناس؟
العنود وهي تتثاوب:لا ماقدر ميته من النعاس وبروحي اليوم قايمه بدري..يله سي يو بكره الصبح..
طلعت منهم العنود ورقت الدرج متجهه لغرفة فواز بخطوات متثاقله بالنعاس واول ماوصلت رمت نفسها على السرير وتغطت وبعدها غطت في نوم عميق..بينما البنات كانوا سهرانين بالحديقه مانتبهوا للشخص اللي دخل البيت ومبين عليه التعب قط الشنطه بالصاله وتوجهه لغرفته تعبان واول ماوصل الغرفة فك الجوتي وحذفه وقط نفسه على السرير العنود حست ان في احد دخل ونام على الجانب الثاني من السرير فاعتقدت انها هيفاء الشخص اللي بجمبها حس ان فيه احد نايم معه عالسرير فضوا نور الابجوره وانصدم لما شاف ان فيه بنت نايمه بسريره فز من السرير بقوه افزعت معاه العنود..
العنود التفتت مفزوعه:هيفاء شفيـــ...
العنود غطت فمها برعب وتحاول تغطي شعرها فحصلت منشفه قريبه منها وغطت بها شعرها..
فواز وهو يتنفس بصعوبه:العنود؟

ايش تتوقعون راح يصيــــر* ؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجزء التاسع عشر
العنود التفتت مفزوعه:هيفاء شفيـــ...
العنود غطت فمها برعب وتحاول تغطي شعرها فحصلت منشفه قريبه منها وغطت بها شعرها..
فواز وهو يتنفس بصعوبه:العـــــنود؟
العنود حست وجهها يحترق من الاحراج لحظات الا فواز مختفي من الغرفة ويحس بغضب عارم فاتجهه لغرفة اخته عشان ياخذ منها تفسير وماحصلها بالغرفة كان على وشك انه ينزل تحت لما سمع صوتها يجيه من البلكونه من ناحية الحديقة طل عليها وحصلها مع بنت فرعد بصوته يناديها:الجوهــــــــره!
هيفاء اخترعت لما سمعت صوت الرجال التفتت على جوهرة:من هذا مو انتي قلتي ان مافي احد بالبيت؟
الجوهــره:هذا كنه صوت فواز اخوي..بس مستحيل يكون هو لان عنده جامعه..خل اقوم اشوف شسالفه..
هيفاء برعب:و اذا هذا فواز..(فجأه سكتت تتذكر ان العنود نايمه بغرفته)العنـــــود..الحقي العنود موجوده بغرفته..
الجوهره هزت براسها وهي تركض اتجاه البيت:ماعليييييه..
فواز كان يزرع غرفة اخته وهو يحس بغضب وبنفس الوقت بصدمه..شلون العنود وصلت لغرفته وبالذات لفراشه اول ماشافها حس برعشة تسري بجسمه..وحاس كانه بحلم..
شوي الا الجوهره داخله الغرفة ومصدومه لما شافت فواز:فواااااااااز انت متى جيت.؟
فواز ببرود:ممكن لو سمحتي تقولين لي ايش اللي جاب العنود بغرفتي؟
العنود كانت قاعده بمكانها ترتجف من راسها لساسها وكانت تسمع الكلام اللي يصير بين فواز والجوهره بما ان غرفة الجوهره مقابله غرفة فواز والباب كان مفتوح شوي فقدرت انها تسمع اللي يصير..
الجوهره بهدوء:انا ماعرفت انك راح تجي ..
فواز بغضب:ولو هذا مايسمحلك انك تخلينها تنام في غرفتي..
العنود لما سمعت اللي قاله فواز حست بطعنة الم بقلبها ..كان يتكلم عنها وكأنها شي كريه مايبي اي صلة بينه وبينها..
الجوهرة بطولة بال:يعني وين اخليهم ينامون بالارض..؟
فواز صر على اسنانه :ابيها اللحين تطلع من البيت ..
الجوهره بصدمه:شلون تبيني اطردها؟
فواز ببرود:عندك 10 دقايق عشان تطلعينها فاهمه؟
طلع من الغرفة ونزل تحت للمكتب من غير مايسمع رد اخته اللي كانت منحرجه ايش تقول لهم..العنود دخلت الغرفة ووراها هيفاء العنود كان وجهها وكأن الحياة مفارقته فمن غير ماتقول شي خذت ملابسها ودخلت الحمام تبدل..اما الجوهره فطالعت هيفاء بنظره كسيرة..هيفاء تفهمت الوضع فحاولت تزيح التوتر شوي:عادي يالجوهره مره ثانيه ان شالله ..
الجوهره بخجل: بصراحه انا منحرجه منكم ومادري ايش اقول.. 
هيفاء بابتسامه:ايش هالكلام اللي تقوينه وبعدين معاه حق يزعل ..مسكين جاي من السفر تعبان يبي ينام ويحصل سريره محجوز..
الجوهره عارفه ان هيفاء تمثل انها ماتعرف بالسبب الرئيسي لكن هي مشت التمثيلية مع هيفاء: بس ولو كان على الاقل اتصل..
كانت هيفاء بترد بس العنود بدخولها قطعت عليها الكلام.. العنود بجمود:هيفاء جات السياره؟
هيفاء:اللحين بيوصل ..
دخلت هيفاء عشان تبدل وخلت الجوهره مع العنود لحالهم كانت العنود منزله راسها وتلهي نفسها بتأمل السجاده تحتها.. وهي حاسه كأن احد اقتلع قلبها من مكانه وداس عليه وانها ماعاد تحس بالحياه..وفي هالوقت كانت الجوهره تتأمل العنود بعيون حزينه ..حزينه على حال اخوها اللي صار مايذوق طعم النوم ويهيم على وجهه وكأنه جسد من غير روح ..وحزينةعلى حالة العنود اللي نفس الشي باين عليها وهو قلة الاكل اللي تسببت بحفر في خدودها الشاحبه اللي كانت في اول مرة شافتها فيها موردة ومملؤه بالحياة..بس كبرياء الاثنين هو اللي حطم هالشي..
طلعت هيفاء من الحمام وفي نفس اللحظه سمعوا صوت الجرس الخارجي فلبسوا البنات عبايتهم ونزلوا وحصلوا السايق والخدامه بانتظارهم..فواز كان يطالعهم من الشباك بالم وهو متحسف على قراره المتسرع لكنه رجع وذكر نفسه ان اللي يسويه هو الشي الصحيح ..ولسه قدامنا الايام يالعنود..

************************

لما وصلت هيفاء العنود البيت اصرت انها تنزل معاها بس العنود كانت معنده ورافضه ..
هيفاء باصرار:اكيد اللحين الكل نايم ..
العنود بابتسامه باهته:صديقيني بحصل حمد سهران..
هيفاء :انزين انا بنتظرك لغاية مايفتحون الباب لك..
العنود هزأت راسها باستسلام ونزلت ووقفت عند الباب وهي تدق الجرس وتنتظر تحت نظرات هيفاء لكنها ماطولت وهي واقفه لان حمد فتح لها الباب وهو مستغرب اشرت لهيفاء انها تمشي ودخلت البيت مع حمد اللي بادرها:العنود من وين جايه هالحزه؟
العنود قعدت على الكرسي اللي موجود بالصاله بتعب:جايه من بيت ام فواز..
حمد باستغراب وهو يجلس جمبها:لهاحزه وانتو عندها..
العنود هزت راسها بصمت وحمد رد ورجع اهتمامه للتلفزيون قدامه ..في هاللحظه العنود تمنت لو يكون عندها اخت تشكي لها وتفهم لها... ومن دون ماتحس بنفسها قامت دموعها تنزل بحراره مما ارعب حمد اللي قعد يراقبها باستغراب :العنود اشفيـــك؟
العنود وهي مغطيه وجهها بايدينها ومستمرة بالبكي مما حزن حمد اللي قرب منها وهو يسألها بحنية: شفيـــك ..لا يكون زعلانه من هيوف..
العنود رفعت راسها وهي تطالعه بحزن وتفكر آه ياحمد لو تعرف: ايه ياحمد...هيوف اهانتني وانتزعت قلبي وداست عليه من دون مشاعر...اكرهها ياحمد اكرهها..
حمد استغرب اللي يطع من اخته ياترى هيفاء ايش مسويتلها عشان العنود تقول عنها هالكلام..
حمد وهو يوقفها ويمزح معها:ولا يهمك انا اللحين بروح اكفخها لك..وش رايك؟
العنود ابتسمت وهي تبكي: لا مايحتاج..
حمد وهو يمسح دموعها:انزين اللحين امسحي دموعك واطلعي غرفتك ونامي لان الوقت تأخر..
العنود هزت راسها ولفت ترقى الدرج طالعه لغرفتها وهي حاسه ان النوم بيفارقها لكن على عكس ماتوقعت اول ماحطت راسها على المخده غطت في نوم عميق..


*****************************

هيفاء كانت على فراشها تصارع الارق والنوم محارب جفونها كانت تحس الدنيا منقلب حالها ..العنود اللي جفاها حب حياتهاالاول والاخير وراح تظل طول عمرها تعاني وفوازاللي للحين ماعرفت هيفاء مشاعره تجاه العنود هل يحبها أو لا ..واذا كان يحبها وش اللي واقف بينها وبينه ..اما هي ماتعرف وشلون تعبرعن مشاعرها تجاه تركي بدأت تشك بمشاعرها تجاهه لانها ماتعرف وشلون تحب انسان مايعتبرها اكثرمن اختها ولاتصرف مره أي تصرف يقولها عكس هالكلام ..مستحيل تحب شخص يرفضه منطق العقل..سخرت هيفاء في قلبها من قدرة قوة القلب اللي طغت على قوة العقل وحكمته هيفاء حاولت توصف شاعرها تجاه تركي بس ماقدرت..تركي بالنسبه لها
كان لها القوه لما تكون ضعيفه ..كان الكلمات لما تعجزعن النطق ..كان البصراذا ما شافت..كان يدخل البهجه في قلبها لما تكون حزينه ..عطاها الايمان بالحب لما ماكانت تؤمن فيه ..كان الوحيد اللي يحسسه انها تقدر تطير في السما بنظره واحده من عيونه..لكن هيفاء ماندمت على كل لحظه عاش قلبها معه بالعكس تشكره لانها صارت انسانه لها مشاعر بوجوده.
*************************************

فهد كان يفرك عينه صاحي من النوم والفراش عفيسه والملابس متوزعه في كل مكان 
فتح عينه بكسل وتأمل المكان حوله ويقول في نفسه وينك يايما تشوفين غرفة ولدك.. آآآآآآه على خدامتنا صدق عرفت قيمتها رفع الساعه عشان يعرف كم الوقت .. اكتشف ان الساعه تسع بالليل في لندن لانه صار اثنى عشر ساعه نايم يعوض عن شقى الاسبوع اللي راح ولانه مواصل من امس البارحه ففكرأن في الويك اند يتشبع نوم فتح جواله شاف مكالمات لم يرد عليها..كلها من الربع في الجامعه اكيد يبي يعزمونه على مطعم ولاشئ بس لاحظ عشر مكالمات من فواز..فهد ارتاع من مكالماته المتكرره اضطرانه يتجاهلها وفتح رساله جديده وصلت له..كانت من (فواز يقول فيها انه بيسافر الرياض الليله عنده ظروف مستعجله وضروريه و يعتذرعنه للدكاتره وانه ان شاء الله راح يرجع بعد يومين..)حس فهد بالخوف وش السبب العاجل اللي خلى فواز يرجع عشانه ..فواز هالايام صاير غريب فكره دايما مشغول والمشكله ان مااحد يقدريتوقع وش نيته ولا اللي في قلبه.. فهد بسرعه رفع سماعته واتصل على فواز رن مده طويله بس مارد عليه..سكن لحظه يفكرلكن دقايق الاجواله يرن رد بدون مايشوف المتصل ..
فهد بخوف:الـــــــــــــو..
عادل:هلاااااااااا يابو الشباب.
فهد تنهد:هلا عادل.
عادل بصوت مرح:وينك يارجااااال ماتنشاف هذي سواه تسويها فينا.
فهد وهوحاس بخمول:لاوالله مشغول تعرف اول اسبوع كله تعب .
عادل مستغرب:وش فيك صوتك كأنك صاحي من النوم.
فهد ابتسم:ههههههه وانت الصادق توني صاحي.
عادل استغرب:لا لا لا ..اجل صح النوم ياشيخ..
فهد ضحك:هههههههه وش اسوي تعبان وابي اعوض في هالاجازه..
عادل بتفهم:انزين بلاك ما تطلع من السكن وتقعد في شقه بروحك.
فهد هزرأسه: لا لا ماظنتي انا مرتاح بعدين كذا ولاكذا كلها نفس الحاله.
عادل باستعباط:اقوووووول رفيقك الهوس وينه ..؟
فهد ضحك :هههههه من فــــــــــواز..؟
عادل بخبث:هو في غيره ..من كثر ماهو هوس بعمره اشك انه يحط كريمات الحريم.
فهد ابتسم:انا مادري لوفوازمرأه وش كان سوى.. كان كل يوم عملية تجميل.
عادل ضحك:هههههه ..حمار يعرف انه مزيون.
فهد رفع حاجبه:لواقولك وينه ماراح تصدقني.
عادل بسخريه:يعني وين.. تلاقيه في ذي المجمعات يرقم له واحده.
فهد ضحك:هههههههه لأ ..فوازيافهيم الحين في طياره رايح للرياض.
عادل بعدم تصديق:انت من جدك ولاتنكت..!
فهد ابتسم بسخريه:لاوالله من جدي.
عادل بدهشه:االعن شكله وينه رايح..؟
فهد وقف يشوف شكله في التسريحه:توه الاخ مرسل لي رساله يقول فيها انه اضطر يسافر وبيرجع بعد يومين ويبيني اعتذر له من الدكاتره.
عادل بمزح:وراه على باله جامعه ابوه عشان يغيب على كيفه.
فهد بغيرمبالاه:وش عرفني..اسمع وين نيتكم الليله ان شاء الله ..؟
عادل بفخر:الليله سهرتكم عندي ..العشاء كبسه باللحم اللي يحبه قلبك من يد حسام طباخنا وبعدها نروح برى نتمشى.
فهد بفرحه:كبسه ..الللللللللللللللللله متى علمي بالكبسه يوم كنت في السعوديه..تكفى ياعدوووووووول لاحد يخلص علي الصحن دقايق وانا عندكم.
عادل ضحك:تعـــــــــــــــال بسرعه لأنه سلطان ناوي عليه .
فهد عصب:يخسي الا هو ..قوله يمسك بطنه والا بتجيه علوم مني.
عادل:هههههههههه ابشرانت تعال وعين من الله خير.. ياالله مع السلامه.
فهد بعجله:مع السلامه.
فهد ركض للحمام بسرعه وهو متحمس لفكرة العشاء وخاصة انه شوقه لديرته زاد ويبي يشبع شوقه بقعدة الشباب الونيسه والكبسه السعوديه اللي تذكره بالوالده الغاليه.

***********************************

لمـا صحت هيفاء من النوم بعد ليله عصيبه البارحه وفي الاخيرلما نامت..نامت نوم متعكرخالي من الاحلام ..شافت الساعه احد عشر استغربت بعد السهره امس كان ممكن انها تغط في النوم ولا تصحى الامتأخر.
لبست روب بيجامتها وراحت للحمام غسلت وجهها وتنشطت اشتهت تشرب نسكافيه 
فنزلت تحت فما سمعت صوت لما تقدمت من صالة التلفزيون شافت اختها منسدحه على الارض وحط يدها على خدها تطالع التلفزيون باندماج.
هيفاء وهي تطالع اختها باستخاف:انت عيونك ما تفطر من كثر ماتشوفين التلفزيون.
التفتت مها عليها وفي عينها لمحة مرح:هيووووووووووووف الحقي علي بمووووت.
هيفاء قطبت جبينها:ليه عسى ماشر..؟
مها ابتسمت بنعومه:حبيب قلبي بيستضيفونه في برنامج.
هيفاء ماستوعبت:نعـــــــــــــــــــــم..!
مها وهي تميع ..........)اللي كان في ستار اكاديمي.
هيفاء باشمئزاز:لاوالللللللللله..!اشوفك زوديتها قمت تسمينه بعد حبيب قلبك ..عيييييييب تقولين هالكلام ان عاد سمعتك تقولينه بأدبك فاهمه..!
مها عصبت:اصلا انت متخلفه وش عرفك كل البنات في المدرسه يتابعونه وكمان ميتين عليه..!
هيفاء بدهشه متصنعه:ماشاء الله انا الحين اللي متخلفه ..!هذا البرنامج لعلمك ماسووه الا عشان البزران اللي مثلك..!
مها وهي حالمه:انا مو بزر صار عمري 13وبعد كم سنه بدخل الثانويه ..آآآآآآآآآآه لويشوفني اللي في بالي ..بيغيررأيه ويتزوجني.
هيفاء تنرفزت من اوهام اختها:اقووووووووووول مهوي قومي لاضربك بهالشبشب على رأسك ..طول هالمده اللي فاتت كنت ساكته عنك احسب انه اذاخلص البرنامج بيخلص ولعك فيه بس الاخ الكريم ظلع لزقه عنزروت.
مها طالعتها بنظرة اتهام اما هيفاء في المقابل طالعتها بنظرة تأنيب عشان ترجع لها عقلها اللي ضيعته من يوم شافت هالشاب في هالبرنامج اللي له تأثير كبيرعلى الشباب وخاصة المراهقين اللي بعمر مها اختها وهدفه القائم تضيع وقتهم.
هيفاء مدت يدها بتهديد في ووجهه اختها:شوفي يامهوووووي ان ما رميت دفتر الصور والاشعاراللي مسويته عشانه بعلم امـــــــي ..!
مها بخوف:لا كل شئ ولادفتري ..امانه هيفاء مااقدراشقق شئ عزيز علي.
هيفاء سكتت ماردت عليها تفكر في حال اختها اللي كاسرخاطرها ماتعرف ان اللي كل تسويه مجرد تضييع وقت وتفاهات مالها اول ولاتالي.
هيفاء تنهدت:خلاص ..المهم امي وين هي..؟
مها ابتسمت بارتياح:امي راحت المستشفى ووصتني اقولك تلحقينها هناك.
هيفاء قعدت على الكرسي ومسكت راسها بين يديها معناته انها مضظره تواجه نفس الموقف اللي واجهته اخرمره.
طل وجه خدامتهم الهنديه من الباب المطل للصاله:هيفـــــــــــاء..!
رفعت هيفــــــاء راسها بضيق:نعـــــــــم شانتي وش تبين.
شانتي بتساؤل:انت مايبي اتفطر..؟
هيفاء طالعت التلفزيون بملل:بلا.. جيبيلي نسكافيه بس.
شانتي بدهشه:نسكافيه ..الللللللللله هيفاء شنو هادا انت مافي اكل امس واليوم بعد.
هيفاء وهي تحس بالاكتئاب:شنو سوي شانتي انا مااشتهي.
هزت شانتي راسها برفض:مافي زين بعدين انت صير زعيف سمسم مها .
مها التفتت لشانتي بزعل:هيه انت مالك دخل اذا انا ضعيفه ولا لأ..
طالعتها شانتي بنظره متزمته:الللللله مها شنو هادا انا يبي انت صير واااجد زين سمسم اشوريا راي ..
هيفاء ضحكت على نقرة الثنتين:هههههههههه خلاص شانتي جيبيلي أي شئ.
طلعت شانتي من الصاله ومها تطالعها بنظرات ناريه وهيفاء تضحك في داخلها لانها تعرف ان مها مافهمت وش قصدها.
مها بدهشه ممزوجه بالغضب:شوفتيها وش قالــــــــت..!
هيفاء بابتسامه:حرام عليك يامها احترميها شوي هذه مرأه عوده وبعدين عادتنا مثل عيالها ولا تنسين ان صارلها اكثر من خمسة عشرسنه وهي تشتغل عندنا.
مها وهي متنرفزه:ياسلام تبيني اصير مثل واحده الله العالم هي زينه ولا شينه.
هيفاء ضحكت:ههههههههه تعرفين انت من اشواريا راي..؟ هذه ملكة جمال الهند ياذكيه..!
مها فرحت:لا زيييييييييين مادام كذا اجل رضيت عليها.

----------


## إشراق

مايصير قريته وبعدني منعس اف إن شاء الله في ثواني اجي الجزء الثاني ....خخخخ
ياالله بظل انتظر لين ينزل الجزء الأخير ...

----------


## سجينة الآهات

في نفس الوقت كانت ام فواز قاعده بالصاله تتابع الاخبار وتشرب قهوه لما نزل فواز من فوق ..ام فواز انصدمت لما شافت ولدها فواز ابتسم لما شاف النظره اللي على وجه امه..
فواز وهو يبوس راس امه وايدها: ها اشتقتيلي يالغاليه؟
ام فواز: فواز متى جيت؟
فواز وهو يقعد بجمبها:البارحه بالليل..حبيت اخليها مفاجأه لك..
ام فواز وهي فرحانه:والله انها من ابرك الساعات اللي شفتك فيها..
فوازبخبث:طيب انتي ماسألتيني ليه انا جاي الرياض؟
ام فواز بتفكير: ايه انت ايش اللي جابك مادام عندك دراسه؟
فواز وهو يصب لنفسه قهوه: انا يالغالية ناوي اخطب..
ام فواز باستغراب:انا عندي خبر وانا ان شالله بدور لك على بنت ناس تصلح لك..
فواز وهو يطالع امه وبتصميم: خلاص مايحتاج تدورين البنت موجوده..
ام فواز بحيره:موجوده.. من هي؟
فواز:العنـــــود..
ام فواز بصدمه:العنود...انت قصدك العنود بنت ابو حمد..؟
فواز وهو يهز راسه:ايه يمه اهي ..
ام فواز بتفكير:والله ياولدي ماقول الا انك عرفت تختار..بنت ناس وزد على هذا البنت جميله..
فواز وهو يقوم:خلاص يايمه انا بعد صلاة المغرب بمر عليهم وبخطب البنت من ابوها..
ام فواز:بهالســــرعه..
فواز ببرود: ايه يمه ابيها من اليوم تكون لي ومابيها تطير مني..
ام فواز وهي تهز راسها:خلاص يايمه اللي تشوفه..
فواز طلع من البيت ورفع سماعة التلفون يدق على حمد بعد عدة رنات رد عليه حمد اللي ماكان عارف رقم فواز:الــــــــو؟
فواز: هلا حمد...
حمد باستغراب:هلا والله..
فواز بخبث:شفيك شكلك ماعرفتني؟
حمد:لا الشيخ ماعرفتك من معي؟
فواز:وشدعوه حمووووود ماعرفتني..
حمد تنرفز من اللي يكلمه: شوف عاد مب اصغر عيالك تقولي حموود..
فواز وهو يضحك:ههههههههه..حمد شفيك ماعرفتني..انا فواز..
حمد:اوووووووه هلا والله..شخبارك.
فواز: بخير الله يسلمك..انت شلونك؟
حمد:والله ماشي الحال..الا انت شتسوي بالرياض؟
فواز :والله عندي شغل ابي اسويه...الا بغيت اسالك ياحمد؟
حمد:آمــــر؟
فواز:الوالد موجود بالبيت بعد صلاة المغرب؟
حمد:ايه الوالد بعد صلاة المغرب دايماً يكون بمجلسه موجود..بس في ايش بغيته؟
فواز:والله بغيته بموضوع ويكون افضل لو تكون موجود..
حمد:خلاص يابو الشباب اليوم عشاك بيكون عندن...
فواز:لا ياخي أي عشا انت الثاني ..لا مايحتاج ..
حمد وهو يحلف:لا والله ماتطلع من عندنا الا وانت متعشي..
فواز:ياخي انت كذا تحرجني..
حمد:لا حرج ولا شي بالعكس انت بحسبة اخوي..
فواز:الله يخليك..خلاص انا بعد صلاة المغرب بكون عندكم ان شالله..
حمد:خلاص نشوفك على خير..
فواز:يالله فمان الله..
حمد:بوداعة الله..
فواز سكر من حمد وهو يفكر ان الخطة لازم تمشي مثل ماخططها ومايخلي اللي صار امس ياثر بقراره على انه حاس ان العنود بترفضه لكنه كان يامل بالعكس ..هو من يوم ردت عليه العنود ذاك اليوم وهو عارف انه مهما يسوي او يفعل راح تضل بقلبه حتى ولو اقنع نفسه بالعكس وانه مستحيل يحب غيرها فعشان يريح نفسه من هالعذاب قرر انه يتقدم لخطبتها..

********************

هيفاء كانت تمشي في الممر رايحه لغرفة عمتها لطيفه وقلبه يضرب بقوه ماتعرف وش ينتظرها في الغرفه من احداث ومفاجأت جديده.
طقت على الباب وتعالى صوت من داخل الغرفه يطلب منها الدخول.
فتحت هيفاء الباب واول ماطاحت عينها على عمتها ووجهها اللي باين عليه آثار المرض وامها اللي قاعده مقابلتها .
هيفاء حست براحه له الجو الهادي:الســـــــــــــلام عليكم .
ردوا اللي في الغرفه بصوت واحد:وعليكم الســـــــــــــلام.
أم فهد بابتسامه عريضه:زين انك جيت كنا نبيك نأخذ رأيك في موضوع مهم..!
هيفاء قطبت جبينها بحيره:موضوع مهم..؟
تقدمت تسلم على على عمتها وباستها على جبينها وقعدت مقابلها امها وهي تنتظر منها الجواب بفضول.
التفتت عليها لطيفه بحنان:وش اخبارك هيفاء حبيبتي ان شاء الله بخير..؟
هيفاء بنعومه:والله بخيرالله يسلمك ..انت وش اخبارك..؟
هزأت راسها لطيفه:دامني في المستشفى ماراح اتعافى ابي اطلع واشوف الناس بدال الحبسه اللي هنا .
هيفاء غطت بيدها يد عمتها لطيفه:لاان شاء الله بعد كم يوم بتطلعين من المستشفى. 
دقائق الا التلفون يرن على الكمودينه اللي جنب السريرمدت يدها ام فهد ورفعت السماعه.
ام فهد ابتسمت:مرحبتين ومسهلا..
هيفاء كانت تطالع بتساؤل من المتصل من نبرتها باين انه واحد من الاهل.
ام فهد تهزراسها: انا بخير حبيبي انت وش اخبارك.
العمه لطيفه التفتت على هيفاء بلطف:اظهارانه واحد من العيال .
ام فهد ضحكت:انا اعرف حركاتك موعشاني..هههههههه عالعموم حياك الله تعال وتغدى عندنا.
هيفاء تأكدت ظنونها لما سمعت كلام امها ..المتصل واحد من عيال خالتها ويبي يجيهم هيفاء تضايقت لأنه مو مستعده حق نقاشات ولا التزامات .
بعد عدة كلمات ترحيب سكرت ام فهد التلفون والتفتت عليهم وفمها مفتر عن ابتسامة رضى.
ام فهد وهي تطالع هيفاء بخبث:تصوروا من يبي يجينا ..؟
ردوا كلهم بتساؤل:مــــــــــــن بيجي..؟
ام فهد برضى:نواف كلم يسأل عن احوال عمته ولما عرف ان هيفاء هنا اصر انه يجي.
هيفاء رفعت راسها باستغراب:لا واللـــــــــــه..!
لطيفه التفتت لهيفاء بوسيلة اقناع:انت ياهيفاء ماتعرفين قد ايش نواف يعزك والدليل انه يفرح اذا سمع طاريك.
هيفاء ردت بصوت واطي متألم ماينسمع:واضــــــــــــح.

********************************
في مكاتب الضاوي للتجاره والمقاولات اللي تمركز في وسط مدينه الرياض ومن اهم الشوارع التجاريه
نواف كان يحاول يخلص شغله بسرعه عشان يلحق على يروح المستشفى قبل مايمسكه تركي وكلفه بشغل جديد.
نواف طوى الورقه بحماس :واخيـــــــــــرا خلصت..!
نواف ضغط على زر الاتصال المشترك بينه وبين السكرتير:سامراسمع انا خلصت الشغل اذا عندي مواعيد اعتذر عني واجلها لبكره.
سامر رد:حاضراستاز نواف.
نواف مشى بخطوات سريعه للمرآه يطالع شكله بالمنظره ولما رضى عن حاله اتجه لناحية الباب .
لكن الباب انفتح قبل مايوصله نواف وكان الشخص اللي عند الباب تركي .
نواف حس بالغيض لانه كان على وشك الخروج وتركي اكيد بيمنعه.
تركي ببرود:على وين نواف..؟
نواف بارتباك واضح:انا..انا كنت ناوي اروح المستشفى.
تركي بغموض:ليه عسى ماشر وش عنــــــــــدك..
نواف تنهد بضيق:يعني وش عندي بروح ازور عمتي.
تركي رفع حاجب واحد بتساؤل:يعني ضروري تروح.
نواف باصرار:أي ضروري عن اذنك.
تركي مسكه من ذراعه ووقفه:اصبر انا رايح معك.
نواف التفت له متفاجئ:انزين والشغل ..؟
تركي هز كتفه بسخريه:ماراح يصير للشغل شئ اذا غبت ساعه.
نواف بقهر:انا باسبقك للسياره.
تركي ابتسم بخبث لانه عرف مغزى نواف من زيارته المفاجئ للمستشفى.

**********************************

خلص فواز صلاة المغرب وركب السيارة متجه لبيت ابو حمد ولما وصل دق جرس البيت ونطر احد يرد عليه..فتح محمد الباب ولما شاف فواز :هـــلا؟
فواز ابتسم بدوره: هلا اكيد انت محمد..؟
محمد:ايه..خير؟
فواز:انا فواز رفيق حمد اخوك..ابوك موجود..
محمد:ايه موجود..تفضل..
دخل فواز ورى محمد واتجهوا للمجلس وهناك حصل ابو حمد.
ابو حمد:وهو يسلم على فواز:مرحبا والله..
فواز:مرحبا فيك ياعمي ..شخباركم؟
ابو حمد:بخير الله يسلمك ..انت شخبارك شخبار الاهل؟
فواز:والله الحمدالله..
بعد ماحييوا بعض وانتهى السلام..حس فواز بتوتر وماعرف شلون يفتح الموضوع..
توه بيفتح الموضوع الا حمد داخل المجلس وقام فوز يسلم عليه وبعد ماسلموا على بعض وجلسوا ..تنحنح فواز: ابو حمد انا جايك اليوم وعندي طلب؟
ابو حمد: آمـــر ياولدي؟
فواز :انا بغيت القرب منكم؟
حمد انصدم وماقال شي لانه ماتوقع ان هذا هو اللي فواز جاي عشانه
ابو حمد بابتسامه:والله ياولدي هذي الساعه المباركه اللي بناسبكم فيها بس الراي راي البنت ..بالاول نشورها ونشوف ايش رايها..
فواز:انا عارف هالشي وانه هذا من حقها..
ابو حمد :خلاص انت عطنا كم يوم ونرد لك خبر..
فواز :والله ياريت اليوم تردون لي خبر لان بصراحه ماعندي وقت وانا ماخذيت الا يومين اجازه وبعدها راح ارجع وراي دراسه..
ابو حمد هز راسه بتفهم :ولا يهمك..التفتت على خمد..حمد قوم شف امك وقول الموضوع وخلها ترد علينا خبر..
حمد:تن شالله يبا..
حمد قام ودخل البيت يدور على امه وحصلها بالمطبخ قاعده تشرف على العشا.
حمد:يمه تعالي بغيتك بسالفه؟
ام حمد طلعت مع حمد للصاله:خير يمه؟
حمد خبر امه بكل اللي صار:وبكذا يمه ابيك تروحين للعنود وتاخذين منها رد..
ام حمد باستغراب:بس مو زين من اولتها تعطيه الرد لازم نخليها تفكر..على انه مايحتاج لها تفكير فواز رجال ولا كل الرجاجيل..
حمد:والله وانتي الصادقه..
ام حمد هزت راسها وطلعت فوق لغرفة بنتها وهناك حصلتها قاعده على الكمبيوتر.
ام حمد:يمه العنود تعالي اقعدي جمبي ابيك في شي..
العنود التفتت على امها:لحظه بس بسكره..
سكرت العنود الكمبيوتر واتجهت تقعد جمب امها:خير يمه؟
ام حمد:يمه العنود ...ترى فواز العالي يبي يخطبك؟

ايش تتوقعون رد العنود راح يكون؟
وفواز ليش يخطب العنود مع انه عارف انها تكرهه؟
نواف هل بيستمر بهالزواج؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجزء العشــــــــــرون
ام حمد:يمه العنود تعالي اقعدي جمبي ابيك في شي..
العنود التفتت على امها:لحظه بس بسكره..
سكرت العنود الكمبيوتر واتجهت تقعد جمب امها:خير يمه
؟
ام حمد:يمه العنود ...ترى فواز العالي يبي يخطبك؟
العنود الصدمه شلت فكرها وافتكرت انها تتوهم اللي سمعته..وبعد صمت طويل ام حمد كررت كلامها:العنود شفيك ساكته؟
العنود قامت من مكانها بتوتر: يمــــه انتي ايش قاعده تقولين؟
ام حمد بطولة بال: اقولك فواز العالي طلب ايدك..ونبي نعرف رايك.
العنود وهي تحس انها مخنوقه: اي رد يايمه هذي مايحتاج فيها تفكير.. لا يعني لا..
ام حمد وهي مستغربة ردة فعل بنتها: طيب عطيه فرصة ..انتي لاتستعجلين فكري فيها شوي وبعدها ردي خبر..
العنود بعصبيه:ماااااابيه يايمه ماااابيه..
ام حمد عصبت على اسلوب بنتها: عنـــــود شفيك مانتي بطبيعيه..
العنــــود:..........
ام حمد وقفت وتكلمت بهدوء وبصوت حازم: اسمعي عندك اليوم تفكرين فيه...وفكري زين لان الولد ماينعاب ..فهد ورفضتيه وهو الف من تتمناه واللحين فواز..واحب اقولك ان انا موافقه عليه وكمان ابوك واخوك..
العنود التفتت على امها مصدومه..معناته الكل واقف بصفه..ياربي انا اموت واعرف هم شلون مايشوفونه على حقيقته..
ام حمد طلعت من الغرفة وخلت العنود لافكارها الموحشه اللي قاعده تنهش براسها..العنود اتجهت للبلكونه وقعدت هناك وهي تطل على البلكونه تفكر..فواز ليش يبي يخطبها مع انها بينت كرهها له مثل ماهو بين لها انه مايطيق يشوفها او يسمع صوتها واكبر دليل هو اللي صار ببيتهم تنهدت وهي تلعب بشعرها وتخلل اصابعها فيه ..فواز اكيد تقدمها لي ماله الا سبب واحد وهو انه يبي ينتقم لكرامته المجروحه ..سمعت صوت يجي من صوب المجلس راحت عند زاوية المجلس عشان تشوف وعشان تكون الرؤية كويسه لازم تحني بجسمها على الحاجز شوي..
بققت عيونها بصدمه لما شافت فواز وهو يطلع مع حمد اخوها...فواز رفع راسه يشوف البيت لما لمح العنود العنود انزلت على الارض عشان مايشوفها ودقات قلبها تدق بسرعه ولما سمعت صوت السيارة رفعت نفسها عشان تشوفهم لكن فواز متوقع هالحركه منها فكان مستعد لها فاول ماطاحت عينها عليه قمز لها بعينه بسخريه..العنود انزلت على الارض ثاني مرة وهي كاتمه غيضها..الحقييييييير
لكن انا بوريه انا متأكده انه متوقع مني الرفض على طلبه لكن انا اللي بفاجأه هالمره..قامت من مكانها وطلعت من الغرفة ركض تدور على امها وحصلتها بالمطبخ قاعده تتعشى ومعها محمد ..
ام حمد:زين انك نزلتي كنت بطرش عليك ماريا تناديك..تعالي تعشي..
العنود: انشالله...وبعد صمت:يمــــه..
ام حمد :نعم حبيبتي؟
العنود بتصميم: يمه انا موافقه آخذ فواز..
ام حمد ابتسمت برضا: ايه هذا السنع يابنتي وفواز رجال فيه الخير وهو اللي بيفرحك ان شالله..
العنود بمراره هه هو اللي بيفرحني انا متى فرحت ..من عرفته وانا ماعرفت الا للحزن والالم طريق..

*************************

كانت هيفاء قاعده تصب العصير وترتب البسكوت عشان توديه لخالتها وامها لما سمعت صوت الباب ينفتح فخمنت انه اكيد نواف لانه قال انه راح يجي فشالت الصينيه وراحت لهم ولما شافت اللي موجود مع نواف مسكت الصينيه بشدة خوف انها تطيحها من ايدها ..تركي رفع عينه وقعد يشوفها وهي تمد العصير لخالته وكانت ايدها ترتجف..
نواف بابتسامه: وش دعوه مافيه السلام عليكم ولا شي؟
هيفاء التفت عليه وبابتسامه متوتره: هلا نواف ..اخبارك؟
نواف بخبث:بخير دامني اشوفك..
هيفاء انتقل بصرها بسرعه لتركي اللي كان يطالعها ببرود وسخريه..صدت بنظرها وهي ترجع تقعد مكانها بجمب امها..
لطيفه: يحليلك يانواف والله قمت تغزل بعد..
نواف بمرح:افا عليك ياخالتي اللي يشوف هيفاء ومايتغزل فيها غبي..
تركي التفتت على نواف بسخرية:واللي يشوف هيفاء ومايتزوجها بسرعه غبي..
نواف بحده:وش قصدك ياتركي؟
تركي وهو يصد عنه بسخرية:والله قصدي واضح..
نواف فز من مكانه واقف: اعتقد ان هذا شي يخصني ..
تركي وجه لنواف نظرة اشمئزاز شارك فيها هيفاء لردة فعلها السلبيه وهذا اللي لاحظته عمته لطيفه
هيفاء تدخلت تحاول تلطف الجو:الاعمتي وش الموضوع اللي ما تبيني تكلميني فيه الابوجود نواف..
لطيفه( التفت على هيفاء بعيون فيها رجا):انا بصراحه ياهيفاء...(وبعد تردد): ودي اشوف اليوم اللي تعرسون فيه واشوف عيالكم قبل لا اموت..
هيفاء بحزن: بعد عمر طويل ياخالتي..(كانت تبي تكمل..انها ماتقدر تتزوج من نواف بهالسرعه بس الكلمه ماطلعت منها)..
نواف تنرفز من السالفه: اللحين ايش جاب طاري العرس انتي طلعي بالاول ياعمتي بالسلامه وبعدها يحلها الف حلال.
تركي ببرود:انا بقول لك ايش السالفه..الواضح يانواف انك شكلك ماتبي يصير عرس..صـــح؟
ام فهد شهقت:ايش هالكلام اللي تقوله ياتركي.؟
نواف ماقدر يقول شي..كمل تركي:صـــح ولا لأ؟
نواف بتحدي :واذا صحيح ..ايش بتسوي؟
كل اللي بالغرفه شهقوا من اللي قاله نواف ماعدا هيفاء اللي كانت تراقب اللي يصير بصدمه..بينما تركي يرد عليه ببرود: اذا بس حاولت يانواف انك تتراجع عن هالزواج أو ماخذيتها يانواف انا راح اخذها.
نواف بعصبيه حاده:وشو..يعني هذا تهديد..!
تركي عطاه نظره ثابته:والله اعتبره مثل تبي..
هيفاء قامت من مكانها معصبه:كــــفـــايه..
نواف حاول يتكلم بس هيفاء قطعت عليه قبل لا يتكلم: انا مو لعبه بينكم اذا ماخذتني يانواف ياخذني تركي..خلوا في بالكم ان انا انسانه..
طلعت هيفاء من الغرفة معصبه ومشاعرها متأرجحه مابين الغضب والحزن..الغضب من تركي لانه يضغط على نواف عشان يتزوجها والحزن ..لانها عارفه ان تركي مستحيل ياخذها..رن التلفون بايدها .
هيفاء:هلا يمه.
ام فهد بهدوء غريب:يمه هيفاء دقي عالسايق خله يجي ياخذك..
هيفاء ماجادلت مع امها لانها اصلا تبي تروح: اوكي يمهذبس بخليه ينزلني ببيت عمتي..؟
ام فهد:طيب..

**************************
ببيت ابو حمد لما وصلت هيفاء سلمت على عمتها ورقت فوق وهناك حصلت العنود قاعده بالبلكونه تقرا بالمجله وهي تسمع اغنية عبدالمجيد (......)..
هيفاء بفرح:هاااااااااااي.
العنود رفعت راسها بابتسامه:هايااات ..لألألأ ماصدق ..هيفاء عندنا..
هيفاء وهي تقط نفسها جمبها:شفتي على الاقل احسن منك قلت العنود اشتقت لها ليه ماروح لها..
العنود وهي تقمز:علينا هالكلااااام..
هيفاء وهي تدزها وتاخذ المجله من ايدها:اقول اقلبي وجهك بس..خل اشوف مالجديد بعالم الجمال..
العنود قامت رايحه الغرفة:اجل انا بروح اقول حق ماريا تجيب لنا شي..
هيفاء كانت مندمجه مع المجله وقاعده تشوف آخر صرعات الموضه..شوي الا العنود جايه وسحبت المجله من ايدها وحطتها على الطاوله..وهيفاء تصارخ عليها متضايقه:يالبايخــــــــه ..انا اللحين قاعده اقرا..
العنود وهي تاشر على نفسها:انتي اللحين جايه عشاني ولا عشان المجله..
هيفاء بضيق :بس انا قاعده اقرا..
العنود بتوتر:خلي منك المجله اللحين..ابي اقولك شي.
هيفاء وهي تتافف:اووووف ...خيــــر؟
العنود نزلت راسها وتكلمت بسرعه:فواز جا يخطبني وانا وافقت...
هيفاء تمت ساكته وماقالت شي والعنود لما حست ان الصمت طال رفعت راسها تشوف ردة فعل هيفاء..
هيفاء بصدمه:واااااااااااافقتــــي ؟
العنود جفلت وببرود:ايه وافقت..
هيفاء وهي تحرك ايدها بعلامة جنون:لااااااا شكلك جنيتي..ولا انا اللي جنيت..
العنود وقفت وعنزت جسمها على سور البلكونه: لاانتي ماجنيتي.(.وتمتمت بينها وبين نفسها):يمكن انا اللي جنيت.
هيفاء:ايش تقولين؟
العنود:هاه...ولا شي.
هيفاء قامت ووقفت بجمب العنود: العنود كلامك هذا مايدخل الراس توك تقولين انك تكرهينه واللحين تقولين بتتزوجينه شلوووون هذي ماصارت؟
العنود هزت كتفها بلا مبالاه:عادي..هذا انتي تحبين تركي وبتتزوجين نواف..
هيفاء وهي منزله راسها بغموض:ممــــكن..
العنود بتقطيبه: شلون ممكن..اشوفك بديتي تغيرين رايك يامدموزيل هيفاء.
هيفاء وهي تتنهد بعصبيه: ااااااااااه..شكلي اخرتها يالعنود لاانا اللي باخذ نواف ولا انا اللي باخذ تركي..
العنود بحيره:شلون مافهمت عليك؟
هيفاء قطت نفسها على الكرسي: اولا نواف اكتشفت ان مشاعري ناحيته تغيرت وبيني وبينك كل يوم اكتشف فيه شي يخيليني اتردد من ناحية هالزواج...اما تركي فمن المستحيل يعتبرني اكثر من اخته.
العنود سكتت وماعرفت ترد عليها او ايش تقول لها لان هالقرار بالاخير يرجع لهيفاء..قعدت العنود جمب هيفاء اللي كانت ماسكه مجلة تتصفح فيها بينما افكار العنود ترجعها لقرارها المفاجئ وما اذا كان قرارها صحيح ولا لأ..بس ياريتني اكون موجوده لما يخبرون فواز بالخبر عشان اشوف ردة فعله..

************************

في نفس هاللحظه ببيت ابو فواز..كانت ام فواز تبكي من الفرحه ومو مصدقه انها اخيراً راح تشوف ولدها متزوج..
اما الجوهره كانت مو فاهمه الموضوع بكبره وكانت تحس بحيرة من تصرفات اخوها المتناقضه..
فواز بابتسامة سخرية وهو يلتفت على اخته اللي كانت قاعده بمكانها وماقالت شي: وشدعوه يالجوهره مافي مبروك ولا شي؟
الجوهره ابتسمت بتوتر وهي توقف عشان تروح تسلم على اخوها:مبروك ياخوي ..وتستاهل العنود.
فواز بحنيه:الله يبارك لك وعقبال ماشوفك عروس..
الجوهره تضحك:هههههههههههه..لسه مانخلق اللي يستاهل الجوهره العالي..
فواز :الله وش هالغرور الزايد اللي جاك فجأه..
الجوهره وهي ترمش بعينها:لا غرور ولا شي بس انا عارفه نفسي اني حلوه..
فواز بسخريه:اقول اقلبي وجهك تراك لوعتي كبدي..
الجوهره وهي تشهق:هااااااااااه 
فواز وهو يضحك على وجهها:امزح معك يابنت الحلال..
قام من مكانه واتجه للدرج عشان بيرقى لغرفته..بس ام فواز نادته: فواز على وين؟
فواز التفت على امه: لا يمه بس بروح اريح شوي..
ام فواز هزت براسها:خلاص حبيبي انت روح وارتاح..
رقى فواز لغرفته وهناك قط نفسه على السرير وهو يضحك في نفسه ومستانس ان الخطه مشت مثل مايبي ..هو لما تقدم لخطبة العنود كان متأكد ميه بالميه انها بتوافق باعتقادها انه بتقلب الطاوله بوجهه بس اللي ماعرفته العنود ان فواز صار يفهمها ويفهم طريقة تفكيرها وهذا اللي عاجب فواز فيها هو غرورها وكبريائها..
اللحين بيحاول يتوصل لطريقة يحاول انه يخليها تفهم دوافعه ويبرر لها عن ذاك اليوم المشؤوم اللي شافته فيه مع ساره ويحاول يصلح كل شي بينه وبينها..
غمض عينه وهو يفكر فيها..

****************************

طلع الصباح وتسلل نور الشمس من الشباك بطلت العنود عينها بكسل وهي تتمطى وتتثاوب..رفعت نفسها تطالع الغرفة والتفتت على الجهه الثانيه من السرير وحصلت هيفاء رايحه بسابع نومه..امس ذلتها على هالممسى..
ابتسمت العنود بخبث ومسكت خصله من شعر هيفاء وقعدت تحركها عند خشمها وهيفاء تهف بايدها بضيق على بالها انها حشره ..كتمت العنود ضحكتها وهي تشوف التكشيرة على وجهها فرجعت تحط الخصلة على خشمها لين بالاخير تاففت وهي تصرخ :الله يلعن الذبان..فغطت راسها وكملت نوم اما العنود فقعدت تضحك عليها..
هيفاء بصوت مكتوم من تحت:مب صاحيه..
العنود:انتي اللي مو صاحيه...
قامت العنود من السرير وراحت للحمام وهناك خذت شاور سريع ولما خلصت بدلت ملابسها وطلعت للغرفة وحصلت هيفاء لساتها نايمه..مرت عليها ونزلت تحت تتريق..ولما دخلت المطبخ حصلت محمد يحوم حول امها وهو شوي وبيصيح..
العنود وهي تطالع امها:يمه شفيه؟
ام حمد: يبي يروح السوق عشان يشتري اشرطة سوني..
العنود وهي تلتفتت على محمد:هذا كللللللللله عشان شريط..صدق انك بزر.
محمد صرخ في وجهها بغضب:انتي مالك خص يالملقوفه..
العنود طالعته بنص عيون: شف ياحمود ان ماتادبت ترا بعطيك كف..
محمد سفهها ورجع حنه على امه:يممممممممه امانه..بروح دقيقه وبرجع..
ام حمد بلهجه حازمه: انا قلت لا يعني لا..
محمد تنهد بحزن ورجع وقعد على كرسيه بخيبة امل كسرت خاطر العنود..
العنود وهي ترتشف الشاي:خلاص يمه انا بوديه..
ام حمد:وانتي ايش اللي بيوديك ..
العنود :انا كذا ولا كذا رايحه عشان اجيب الفستان..
ام حمد التفتت على محمد اللي كان كله امل: خلاص روح مع اختك..
محمد بفرح:شكررررررررا ..
وركض طالع من المطبخ..
ام حمد:وين بنت خالك؟
العنود وهي تدهن التوست:لساتها نايمه..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ام حمد قامت من مكانها بتطلع:انزين اذا بتروحون روحوا اللحين..
العنود وهي تاكل هزت راسها بالايجاب..مرت دقايق بعدها دخلت هيفاء وهي لابسه من لبس العنود قعدت على الكرسي المقابل لها وقعدت تاكل بهدوء..ابتسمت العنود لانها تعرف ان هذي عادة هيفاء لما تقوم الصبح تكون مره هادية وبعدها لما احد يفتح معها الكلام يرجع لها الخبال..
العنود وهي تراقبها تاكل: هيوف انا بروح السوق بتروحين معي؟
هيفاء وهي تشرب النسكافيه: لا..
العنود بققت عيونها:عاد لاتسيرين سخيفه...
هيفاء وهي تعبانه: والله اني مره تعبانه ومالي نفس اروح السوق..
العنود: اماااانه ياهيفاء..وبعدين راح اعزمك على الغدا..
هيفاء بنص عيون:ايش قالوا لك بقرة اكل..
العنود وهي تافف: والله انك سخيفه وماعندك سالفه...
هيفاء:كييييييفي...وبعدين انتي ايش عندك بالسوق.؟
العنود وهي تلعب بميدلية التلفون: بروح اجيب فستاني..
هيفاء باستغراب:فستان..ليه وش عندك؟
العنود:حق عرس الهنوف ولا ناسيه انه بعد بكره..
هيفاء بدهشه:لاتقولييييييين..ماعندي فستان..
العنود بخبث: تستاهلين..
هيفاء بجد:لا والله من جدي ماعندي فستان ..بروح معك..
العنود وهي تقوم من الطاوله:انزين يله قومي خلصي علينا ترا بروح اللحين..
هيفاء قامت من مكانها ولحقت العنود ورقوا فوق لبسوا عبايتهم وخذوا شنطهم ونزلوا تحت وحصلوا محمد اخوها ينطرهم تحت ..
محمد:كـــل هذا لبس عبايه..حشا..
العنود بتهديد: ترا بروح واخليك وراي..
محمد: عادي حمد بيوديني..
العنود طالعته بقهر وكانت بترد عليه لما رن تلفونها بنغمة مسج ماهتمت تفتح المسج على اساس انها اذا ركبت السيارة راح تقراه..ولما طلعوا واركبوا السيارة طلعت التلفون بس هيفاء قعدت تسولف معها فعشان كذا خلت التلفون بايدها وانتبهت لهيفاء..
هيفاء:انتي اي فستان بتلبسين؟
العنود :فستاني الاحمر اللي اشتريته من لندن..
هيفاء بابتسامه:رووووعه..لكن انا اللي اللحين ماعرف من وين اخذ لي فستان..
العنود هزت كتفها:يمكن تحصلين بالمشغل الجوهره حصلت فستان عندهم جنان وبسعر معقول..
هيفاء بتفكير:تظنين..واذا باخذ..اي لون اخذ؟
العنود وهي تتأملها:اممممممم..خذي لون برونزي او ذهبي..
هيفاء بابتسامه:وانتي الصادقه ولا مره لبست هالالوان خل اغير هالمره..
شوي الا هم واصلين المحل اللي محمد يبيه وكان على وشك انه ينزل لما العنود كلمته:حموووود لحد يتاخر ولا بروح اخليك وانت تروح بالتاكسي..
محمد:انتي سويها وانا بخلي امي توريك ..
نزل المحل تحت نظرات العنود الغاضبه التفتت على هيفاء بقهر:هالولد صاير قليل ادب ومايستحي على وجهه..
هيفاء وهي تضحك:ههههههههههه..انتي لو تعاملينه مثل الناس كان ماقالك شي..
العنود تذكرت المسج اللي جايها فرفعت تلفونها:اووووه نسيت جايني مسج ولا قريته..
فتحت المسج وقرته وملامح تتغير وهي تقرا اللي مكتوب وتعيد قرائته مره بعد مره..
(مبــــــــــــروك ..اخيـــــــــراً انتي لي..انــــا بس)
العنود مشاعرها تغيرت من الصدمه الى الغضب وقعدت ترتجف من الغضب والمشاعر اللي اجتاحتها كانت اليوم كله ناسيه انها وافقت على فواز وزود على هذا الغريب انها اليوم ولاول مره تمضي اليوم من غير مايطرى على بالها..هيفاء لاحظت سكون العنود وحست انها فيها شي..
هيفاء:العنود شفيك..من مين المسج؟
العنود باجفال:هاه..المسج؟
هيفاء باستغراب:ايه المسج من مين؟
العنود وهي تهز راسها: لا هذا من رهـــــف..
هيفاء: ايش تبي؟
العنود ماتعرف ليش كذبت بس تحس انها هذا شي بينها وبين فواز:ولا شي تقول انها تنطر الجامعه تبدا من كثر ماهي متملله..
هيفاء:حتى انا..اخيراً بعيش جو الجامعه..
العنود ماكانت منتبهه مع هيفاء لان بالها كان مشغول مع المسج وصاحب المسج ..فبدون اي تفكير رفعت التلفون وكتبت له مسج:
(الايام قدامنا يافواز وماكون العنود اذا ماخليتك تندم على خطبتك لي)
اضغطت على زر الارسال ودقات قلبها تتسارع بانفعال..دقيقتين الا التلفون يرن بنغمة المسج بايد مرتجفه ضغطت على فتح..
(حتى ولو حاولتي ماراح تخليني اندم على خطبتك..لاني كذا ولا كذا عايش في جحيم حبك)..
العنود حست برعده بجسمها من الكلام اللي مكتوب هل معقوله ان فواز يحبها ولا هذي مجرد خدعه يحاول فيها انه يلعب بقلبها..هزت هيفاء..
هيفاء:ياهووووووو...وين رحتي؟
العنود رفعت راسها لها:ها..
هيفاء:كل هذا مسجات من رهوف..
العنود تصنعت الابتسام:ايه ياحليها ..الا حمود وينه؟
في هاللحظه انفتح الباب وركب محمد ..هيفاء بسخريه:جبنا سيرة القط جانا ينط..

***************************

فواز انتظر للحظات على امل انها ممكن ترد عليه بمسج ثاني لكن لما شاف ان مر وقت عرف انها ماراح ترسل له شي فرمى التلفون على الكرسي وقط نفسه على السرير وهو يحس في نفسه ان فيه طاقه ويبي يفرغها..طرا على باله انه يروح للنادي يمارس رياضته المفضله الا وهي الفروسيه..قام وبدل ملابسه ونزل تحت عشان يتفطر ويطلع للنادي..
وهو نازل دق تلفونه رفعه الا هو حمد:هلا ابو الشباب..
حمد:اهلين ..شخبارك؟
فواز:تمام..
حمد: ها وينك ؟
فواز: والله انا بالبيت وبعد شوي بطلع..
حمد:على وين؟
فواز:بروح لنادي الفروسيه..وش رايك تجيني؟
حمد:والله من زمان عن الخيل..تدري شلون بشوفك هناك..
فواز بابتسامة:خلاص..يالله

سكر التلفون وكمل طريقه متوجهه للسياره وهو مغير رايه عن الفطور وراح يحاول ياكل له شي بالطريق..

***********************

نرجع للبنات اللي كانوا بالمشغل..العنود تقيس فستانها تشوف اذا كان مضبوط ولا لأ واما هيفاء فكانت تحوم بالمحل تحاول تشوف لها فستان يناسبها وباللون اللي بخاطرها وقفت قدام مجموعة فساتين فغاصت ايدها بينها تبعد الفساتين عن بعض تتفرج عليها ومن بعيد كانت تسمع سوالف بنتين وحده فيهم كانت لابسه فستان عروس..
العروس:يالله وش قد نطرت هاليوم يا عليا..
عليا وهي تضحك:ههههههههه..بسم الله عليكي طالعه زي القمر..وينه خليه يشوفك راح يموت عليكي..
ضحكت العروس:بسم الله عليه من الموت جعل يومي قبل يومه..
هيفاء التفتت عليها وهي تحس بحزن شديد وبحسد كثير لانها عارفه انها مستحيل بيوم عرسها بتكون سعيده مثلها ..يد هزتها ورجعتها للواقع.
العنود:هيفــــــاء..
هيفاء التفتت على العنود:هلا؟
العنود التفتت لمكان ماكانت هيفاء تطالع وشافت البنتين وابتسمت بمراره والتفتت على هيفاء اللي كانت منزله راسها: تتوقعين ان انا وياك بنكون زيها بيوم عرسنا..؟
هيفاء صدت عن العنود وببرود:على الاقل انتي بتتزوجين واحد تحبينه.
العنود:.............
هيفاء لفت للعنود وعرفت ان اللي قالته غلط فحاولت انها تصلح غلطتها فغيرت الموضوع:هاه عسى الفستان طلع مضبوط..؟
العنود وهي تلف عنها رايحه للكاونتر:ايــــه.
هيفاء تنهدت وعرفت ان العنود تضايقت فرجعت تدور على فستان وبعد بحث طويل حصلت فستان لونه بلون البشرة برقبه وعريان من الظهر وضيق من فوق لغاية ماتحت الخصر بشويه وبعدها يوسع بقصة حلوه ..شافت السعر وعجبها سعره فقررت انها تاخذه..راحت للعنود عشان تاخذ رايها بالفستان.
هيفاء وهي ترفع الفستان:العنــــــــود؟
العنود التفتت عليها: ها (شهقت):هيفاء..رووووعه !
هيفاء بابتسامة نصر:كنت حاسه انه راح يعجبك..
العنود:يعجبني الا قولي مت عليه...جنان..
هيفاء:والله؟خلاص راح اخذه..
اتجهت للكاونتر ودفعت فلوسه وقعدت تنتظرهم يغلفونه وفي هالوقت 
العنود:صدقيني احساسي يقول لي ان شكلك بيطلع احلى من شكلي..
هيفاء بغرور:اصلاً انا لو البس خيشه بطلع اجنن..
العنود تمثل القرف:وووووع ..اقول بس اسكتي ترا سديتي نفسي..
هيفاء قعدت تضحك:هههههههههههه...

****************************

في النادي كان فواز وحمد في سباق حامي بين الاثنين اللي كان من الواضح ان فواز هو الفائز فيه..شد فواز لجام حصانه ووقف ينتظر حمد يوصل..
اول ماوصل حمد صفر باعجاب:اتاريك منت بهين؟
فواز بابتسامة:وش قالوا لك..اصلا من صغري وانا اركبها..
حمد نزل من الحصان ونفس الشي فواز قادوا الاحصنه للاسطبلات عشان تريح ..رن تلفون فواز ولما طلعه وشاف الاسم ابتسم ورد..
فواز:هلا ابو عبدالعزيز..
فهد بغضب:لااهلين ولا سهلين..
فواز باستغراب:شفيك تصرخ..
فهد بحمق:انت شف كم اتصال اتصلت لك ..
فواز بسخريه:اسف الشيخ ماسويها ثاني مره..
فهد:اموت واعرف انت وينك من تلفونك؟
فواز: ان كنت اسابق ولد خالك..
فهد باستغراب:تسابق..شلون سيارات؟
فواز وهو يهز راسه:لا يافهيم بالخيل..
فهد تنهد بحسره:آخ ياريتني معكم..انزين انت متى بتجي ترا عميد الجامعه معطيك انذار..
فواز هز راسه:عارف عندي خبر مطرشين لي مسج.
فهد:والحل ..متى بتجي؟
فواز طالع حمد اللي كان واقف قدامه:عندي اشغال بحاول اخلصها بهالكم يوم..
فهد تذكر ان فواز رايح عشان عنده شي:تعال انت وش هالشي المهم اللي انت راجع عشانه.؟
فواز ابتسم: قولي مبروك..خطبت.
فهد بارك له من غير مايسال منهي البنت لانه عارف اهي من بس فواز اللي تكلم:صرنا نسايب..
فهد: والله يشرفنا..المهم لحد يبطي..
فواز:اوكي ولايهمك..يله فمان الله.
فهد:مع السلامه.
حمد:هذا ولد عمتي المصون؟
فواز هز راسه بالايجاب...حمد:وراه مايتصل يسال عن الاحوال؟
فواز وهو يهز كتفه:والله هذا شي بينك وبينه..
حمد:انت ايش اللي مأخرك للحين عشان ترجع..؟
فواز ابتسم وبحرج: الخطبة.
حمد باستغراب:بس احنا وافقنا وتمت..
فواز بهدوء: ايه بس انا بعد ابي اتملك.
حمد باجفال: بهالسرعه.؟
فواز وهو يتنحنح: لان بيني وبينك هذي فرصتي الوحيده وانا بيني وبينك ماؤمن بالخطبه الطويله .
حمد هز راسه بتفهم: صح كلامك..بس هالشي انت عارف انه راجع للوالد.
فواز :انا عارف عشان هذا ابيك تكلمه اليوم بهالموضوع وتفهمه وجهة نظري.
حمد بابتسامه:خلاص ولايهمك وانا انشالله برد لك خبر.
….
هل تتوقعون ان العنود بتتراجع وراح تتخاوف؟
فواز ليه مستعجل ..هل هو مخطط شي؟
وهيفاء ايش راح تكون آخرتها؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

*الجزء الحادي والعشرون
العنود كانت في غرفتها تكتك على الانترنت عشان تهرب من التفكير في فواز وكانت الساعه تقارب 1الظهر لما رن التلفون رفعت التلفون بتعب من دون ماتشوف مين المتصل..
العنود:الــــــــــــو؟
فواز بصوت منخفض ساخــر:شخبار عروسي؟
العنود انتفضت وكادت ترمي بالتليفون من الصدمة:............
فواز:الــــــــو العنود؟
العنود كانت تتنفس بسرعه وهي تغمض عيونها وتتأمل صوته الخشن الجذاب..وفي هالوقت كانت العنود تسمع صوت خبط وسباب فواز على التلفون:الله يلعنك انت وارسالك..
العنود ابتسمت وهي تتخيل شكله فبعد صعوبة ردت بصوت مبحوح من المشاعر اللي كانت خانقته:انا معاك يافواز..
فواز سكت لحظه وبعدها تكلم بهدوء:شخبارك؟
العنود ردت عليه بمثل هدؤه:تمام!
فواز تم ساكت مايعرف ايش يقول..لكن العنود اللي بادرت بالكلام:فـــواز؟
فواز غمض عينه وهو يصر على اسنانه لما سمعها تنطق باسمه:عيــــونه..
العنود خفق قلبها بجنون من كلمته لكنها ردت تذكره ان يكذب عليها: فواز ارجوك خل منك كلام الغزل والكذب دامك ماتقصده..
فواز بغضب:انا ماكذب يالعنود.
العنود ماقدرت تمالك نفسها فصرخت فيه: بلى انت كذااااب واكبر كذاااااااب..
فواز قطع عليها كلامها ببرود: مادااااااام انا كذاب ليه وافقتي علي؟
العنود وهي تحاول تبحث عن رد..فواز ردد السؤال بقسوه:ليه وافتي علي يالعنود؟
العنود وهي تبتلع الغصة:ماااااااادري..
فواز لما حس انها على وشك البكي تكلم هدوءيحاول يهديها:العنود انتي ماسألتي نفسك انا ليه متقدم لك؟
العنود ودموعها تهدد بالسقوط..بسخرية:لاتقول انك تحبني..
فواز حس بالم لما شاف سخريتها:طيب انا بقولك شي وانتي فكري فيها زين قبل ماتحكمين علي..هل تتخيلين ان فيه رجال اهانته وحده ورمت الحب اللي كان مستعد يضحي بنفسه عشانه بوجهه ولا حتى عطته فرصة يبرر فيها تصرفاته..راح يروح يخطبها...فكري فيها..
سكر فواز التلفون وترك العنود بحيرة واسئلة مالها جواب..بس القدر حب يلعب لعبته بهاللحظه بحيث خلى رهف صديقتها تدخل اون لاين على الماسنجر فاستغلت العنود الفرصة عشان تسالها السؤال اللي القاه فواز..
+العــنود+:هااااااااااي رهوف..
معشوقة فيصل:هاااااااايات..
+العنود+:شخبارك يالخايسه..مره اشتقت لك؟
معشوقة فيصل: والله تمام وزي الفل..وانا كمان اشتقتلك حيل..
+العنود+:رهف امانه ابغى مساعده منك؟
معشوقة فيصل:آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمري..
+العنود+:صديقة هيفاء المسكينه صاير لها موقف مع خطيبها..
معشوقة فيصل:اممممممممممم
+العنود+:صادته بيوم ن الايام مع واحده ولا عطته فرصة عشان يبرر لها ..
معشوقة فيصل:طيب..
+العنود+:المهم هي فكة الخطبة وبعد مدة رجع يخطبها فهي حست ان فيها نحاسة فقامت وافقت عليه ..
معشوقة فيصل:شلون مافهمت؟
+العنود+:طيب انا افهمك..يعني مسألة تحدي بين الاثنين..
معشوقة فيصل:اهاااا..
+العنود+:بعد الخطبة اتصل لها يشوف احواله فصارت مناوشه بينهم..بالاخير قال لها شي محيرها وقال اذا فهمتيه رح تعرفين سبب خطبتي ليك؟
معشوقة فيصل:وايش هذا الكلام؟
العنود طبعت بسرعه اللي تتذكره من كلام فواز:قال لها هل تتخيلين ان فيه رجال اهانته وحده ورمت الحب اللي كان مستعد يضحي بنفسه عشانه بوجهه ولا حتى عطته فرصة يبرر فيها تصرفاته..راح يروح يخطبها...
بعد لحظات حست العنود انها الدهر بعينه..ردت عليها رهف:ماقول الا يابختها فيه..
العنود انصدمت من كلام صديقتها:ايش قصدك؟
رهف:انا بفهمك..فيصل كان دايماً يقول لي انو مافي رجال يرضى انو المره تهينه ولو ايش ماكان..بس اذا على كلامك راح وخطبها مره ثانيه معناته انه يحبها لان الحبيب دايماً يغفر لحبيبه..ولا مش أي حب هذا زي حب قيس وليلى..
العنود من دون ماتحس تعيد قراية اللي كاتبته رهف لغاية مالدموع اعمتها من المكتوب شهقت بصوت عالي وهي تغطي وجهها وتبكي:لييييه يافواز بعد كل اللي سويته فيك لساتك تحبني..بعد ماكرهت نفسي فيك جاي تقولي انك تحبني..بس اناااا ماقدر..لاني تعبت من الحب واوجاعه
رهف ارسلت للعنود مية منبه لكن العنود ماهتمت ترد عليها..

************************

وصلت هيفاء لبيت عمتها وهي تحاول تستجمع شجاعتها وماتتراجع عن قرارها دخلت البيت وحصلت البيت فاضي تكلمت بصوت عالي تنادي:السلام عليكم!
طلت عليها الخدامه الفلبينيه:هاي مدام؟
هيفاء:وير از مدام لطيفه؟
الخدامه اشرت بايدها على باب مقفل:هير مدام..
هزت هيفاء راسها بشكر واتجهت للباب المقصود وطقت عليه وبعد شوي جاها الرد..فتحت الباب ودخلت ولما دخلت حصلت خالتها بحالة ثانية كانت تشع من عيونها الفرحه مما ردد هيفاء بقرارها انها تقول لها اللحين ..ابتسمت الخاله لطيفة لما شافت ان الزاير هي هيفاء فتحت ايدها بترحيب:هلا والله بالغالية..
هيفاء قربت وحضنتها وباستها على راسها:ياهلا بيك يالغالية..
وبعدت ماقعدت ..تمت خالتها تتأملها بنظرات غريبة..ابتسمت هيفاء :مشالله عليكي ياخالتي منوره اليوم..
لطيفه:ايه وانتي الصادقه..انا اليوم حاسه ان الدنيا ماهي شايلتني من الفرحه..
هيفاء باستغراب وبنفس الوقت مستانسه عشان خالتها: عساه دوم ان شالله..طيب ممكن اسال ايش اللي مفرحك كذا؟
لطيفة بخبث: ليه نواف ماخبرك؟
هيفاء هزت راسها بلأ..كملت لطيفة:الله يخليه اليوم جا وفاتحني بموضوع الملكه ويبغى يحدد موعد وانا من الفرحه الدنيا ماهي سايعتني..
هيفاء شحب وجهها من الصدمة وانربط لسانها وعرفت ان خططها كلها اتدمرت لانها عارفة انها مش ممكن تحزن خالتها بقرارها بعد ماشافت فرحتها..
هيفاء بحزن:ايه والله ياخالتي هالخبر بصراحه يفرح..
لطيفة حست ان هيفاء فيها شي: يمــــه حبيبتي شفيك؟
هيفاء تمثل انها فرحانه: مافيني شي الا بس من الفرحه احس اني ابغى ابكي..
لطيف ابتسمت بحنية: عارفه شعورك..
هيفاء قامت من مكانها تستأذن مما ادهش خالتها اللي حاولت انها تستبقيها لكن هيفاء تذرعت انها جات بس عشان تتطمن عليها لان وراها مشوار..ولما طلعت هيفاء من الغرفة وسكرت الباب وراها استندت عليه وهي تغمض عينها بقوة وتحس بحزن رهيب وكأن الدنيا اطربقت فوق راسها..
تركي:هيفـــأء؟
هيفاء جفلت وهي تمسك قلبها:تركي!خوفتني..
تركي وهو يوقف مقابلها وعلى وجهه قساوة:اشوفك ماصدقتي خبـــر..
هيفاء بتوتر:انا ماعرف انت ايش تقصد..
تركي بغضب:الا عارفه..ماصدقتي على الله ان الملكه تصير فجيتي طيران عشان تتاكدي من الخبر..
هيفاء تأففت بتعب لانها مو فاضية توقف تسمع تجريحه لها مرت من جمبه بدون ماتقول شي..
بس تركي دايماً الكلمه الاخيره له: مع السلامه يا...مرت اخوي...*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجزء الثـــــــــاني والعشــــــــرين 
العنود كانت في الصاله تأكل كورن فليكس وتفرج على مجله لتصاميم زياد نكد عشان تشوف لها فساتين لحفلة ملكتها.
ويرن جوالها بنغمه مميزه لما شافت الاسم "الهنـــــــوف" ابتسمت بتسليه وردت بدلع.
العنود:الـــــــــــــــــــــــو.
الهنوف بصوت يتقطعه الحماسه:الو..هـــــــــلا واللــــــــــــــه بالعنــــــــــود..
العنــــــــود ضحكت:هــــــــــــلا والله باحلى عروس في الرياض كلها.
الهنـــــــــوف استحت:لاعاد العنــــــــــــود لا تذكريني ترى بموت من السحا.
العنود اندهشت وهي تضحك:يــــــــــــؤ يــــــــــؤ..تستحين وعرسك بكره ..اقول خل عنك الدلع زيـــــــــــن لاني الوحيده اللي خابزتك وعاجنتك.
الهنوف ضحكت:ههههههه لا والله جد خايفه مرررررره يالعنود..مو قادره اصدق ان بكره عرسي وبطلع على الناس اللي بتركز كل عيونهم علي.
العنود وهي تحاول تهديها:بالعكــــــس كلها كم ساعه بتقعدين فيها على الكوشه وتطلعين.
الهنوف تذكرت:الا صح مبروك سمعت انك انخطبت..!
العنود ابتسمت بخجل:الله يبارك فيك .
الهنوف وهي تمثل الزعل:يالماصله ماصبرت لين أتزوج وتنخطبين يعني لازم تسرقين مني الاضواء.
العنــــــــود ضحكت:هههههههههه ليه ..؟
الهنوف وهي متحمسه:لاني كنت ابيك تشوفين اخوان سعود يجنننننننننون كل واحد يقول الزين عندي وعشان بعد تأخذين واحد منهم ونقعد انا وياك في بيت واحد.
العنود استنكرت:جد والللللللللله وش هالتواضع يالشيخه هنوف اتزوج بس عشان اوسع صدرك.
الهنوف بحزن:وش اســــــوي ماتصورين قد ايش خايفه لاني بروح ديره ماعرف فيها حد غير خالتي وعيالها اما عن اهلهم فما اشوفهم الا المناسبات.
العنود وهي تهون عليها:معليه هونيها وتهون..بكره ان شاء الله بتعرفين عليهم وبتعودين عليهم.
الهنوف بصوت هادئ متألم:الصراحه يالعنود ..المسأله اني ماأقدر على فراق امـي فما بالك اني بروح ديره ثانيه عنها.
العنود حست بالحزن عليها:لاان شاء الله ماراح تبعدين عنها ..بعدين من بعد جده عن الرياض.
كملت الهنوف وصوتها يتخلله الحزن:حتى ولو.. أنا لوكنت في الرياض كان زرت امي كل يوم لكن في جده بضطرأزورها كل خمس شهور.
مرت لحظة صمت بينهم تفكر فيها العنود عن كلام يخفف على الهنوف حزنها على فراق أهلها.
لكن الهنوف بادرت بالكلام أول:الا قولي لي من سعيد الحظ اللي خطبك..؟
العنود وبكل فخر: فواز العالي .
الهنوف بحيره:اول مره اسمع فيه ..؟ من جماعتكم هو..؟
العنود هزت رأسها برفض:لا من معارفنا.
الهنوف كملت بفرحه:اللللللللله يهنيكم ان شاء الله.
العنود بهدوء:تسلمين حبيبتي.
الهنوف كملت بتفكير:عالعموم حبيتك تجين نزينين انت وهيوف معي عند الكاوفيره.
العنود باستخفاف:خلاص تأمرين امر ..ترى انا بطيعك بس عشانك عروس مو عشان اي شئ ثاني.
الهنوف بحمق:لا واللللللللللللللللللللله!
العنود ضحكت:هههههههههههههه من جدك صدقت ..ليه ماتعترفين انك تحبيني ولاتقدرين تستغنين عني وتفتكين ..؟
الهنوف ببرود:اقول العنود وجع عن العبط واسمعيني ..ترى ماراح اطلع على المعازيم الاوانتم معي.
العنود بتملل:ماشـــــــــــي ..اي اوامر ثانيه ياست الهنوف..
الهنوف ضحكت باستعباط:هههههههه اي كذا اصطفلي..يله بـــــــاي.
العنود ضحكت:ههههههه بــــــــــــــــاي.
العنود سكرت من الهنوف وهي تفكر في حال الدنيا كيف بسرعة دارت عجلة الزمن.. ولامن يصدق ان عرس الهنوف بكره وملكتها بعد كم يوم وهيفاء بتلحقهم عن قريب..تذكرت العنود طفولتها اللي جمعتها بهم وذكريات شقاوتهم ولحظات حزنهم ودقائق فرحتهم ..لحظتها كان قلوبهم صافيه وتفكيرهم محصورفي اشياء بسيطه مثل رسوم الكرتون ومن تشتري أحلى شنطة مدرسه ...اشتاقت ترجع طفله لأن عقولهم الصغيره ماحملت الهموم ولا الآم الكبيره ..اشتاقت لبراءتهم الحلوه وقلبهم العفوي اللي يزعل ويسامح بسرعه ..اما الحين خلاص كل واحده منهم بتروح في دربها وبتبدأ حياه جديده مع شريك حياتها.

************************************************** *******

تركي كان في سيارته رايح بالطريق لشغله وعقله منشغل في اللي صار بينه وبين 
هيفاء كان يفكر في كل كلمه قالها لهيفاء ويحس بالندم للجرح اللي سببه لها لكن هذا شئ غصبا عنه ماقدر يشوف الفرحه بعيونها لماسمعت خبر زواجها ويسكت ..حس بالقهرلأنه اللي تحبه مايبيها ولايستاهل الفرحه اللي بعيونها لكن مهما كان مالها ذنب انه يحط حرته فيها هواللي دفع نواف للزواج منها بسرعه ولازم يتحمل غلطته..كان تركي يجبرنواف على الزواج من هيفاء لأنه كان متوقع منه أن ماراح يستحمل في النهايه ضغط عمته عليه ويفسخ الخطبه لكن النتيجه جات عكس ماتوقع وهذا اللي خله قلبه يرتعد من الخوف من انه نواف ينفذ وعده ويتزوج هيفاء..دعى تركي من كل قلبه ان نواف مايغير من عادته ويأخذها ..لأنه اذا خذاها حياته بتنتهي مايقدريشوف البنت الوحيده اللي حبها تضيع من يده وياليته لشخص يحبها أو على الاقل يقدرها ويقعد يتفرج ..فكر تركي انه يسافر بعيد قبل ماينفضح العذاب اللي بعيونه اذا كان هذا في سبيل سعادة هيفاء فهو مستعد يعمل المستحيل عشانها حتى ولوكان على حساب يدوس على قلبه وحبه الوحيد ..هذا الشئ الصحيح اللي لازم يسويه أنه يبتعد ويترك الدنيا تأخذ مجراها.

************************************************

هيفاء كانت في طريقها للبيت تفكرفي حالتها المعقده اللي كلما لها وتصير معقده اكثركل ماقالت انفتح لي باب جديد الاقيه يقفل في وجهي ليه الدنيا قاسيه كذا الشخص اللي بصدق احبه مايبيني والشخص اللي بيبتزوجني هم مايبيني يارب ليه كل ماقلت تفتحها في وجهي تصعب علي الامر..
وصلت هيفاء البيت مرهقه من الحزن والتفكير في مشكلتها اللي حلها الوحيد انها ترضخ للواقع هذا نصيبها ونصيبها انها تأخذ نواف.
كانت هيفاء قاعده في الصاله الهادئه الامن نبضات قلبها المجنونه لما دخلت عليها أمها ووجهها يحمل تعابير الأمل.
ام فهد برجى:هاااااااه بشري ..؟وش صار..؟
هيفاء لما رفعت عينها لامها ولما شافت الا نكساراليائس فيها زاغ قلبها عليها.
ام فهد بخوف:يمـــــــــا هيفــــــــاء وش فيك..؟
هيفاء هزت رأسها مثل العصفورالمكسور:ماصارشئ ..لانه ماتغير من حالي أي حاجه.
ام فهد راحت جلست جنبها والتفتت لها محتاره:وش قصدك حبيبتي مافهمت..؟
هيفاء التفتت لها بعيون معذبه:يما مافسخت خطبتي من نواف..!
ام فهد ضربت على صدرها:مافسخت خطبتك..! ليه..!
هيفاء وهي تحاول تشرح لامها بصوت تخنقه العبره:يما انت ماشفتي خالتي لطيفه أول ماوصلت رحبت فيني والفرحه مو قادره تشيلها استغربت في البدايه لكن هذا شئ عادي بعدها قالت الخبر اللي خلاني أهون.
ام فهد بقلق:وش الخبــــــــــر..؟
هيفاء كملت بيأس:بأن نواف وافق يتملك بسرعه وفوق هذا كله العرس بيكون أخر هالشهر.
أم فهد الصدمه شلتها من الكلام لكن هيفاء حبت تعطيها الصوره كامله:انا يايما ماردتني موافقة نواف عن فسخ الخطبه ..اللي ردني هو فرحة خالتي لطيفه..ليتك يما شايفه وجهها أول مره اشوفها مستانسه كذا كأن مطلبها من هالدنيا خلاص لقته.
أم فهد بققت عينها تأملها:وهذا اللي ردك ..؟ هيفاء خالتك صحيح انها فرحتها بزواجك من نواف بتكون اكبرحلم لها لكن مع ذلك فرحتها بتكون أكبر لما تتزوجين بقناعه وتكونين مستانسه في هالزواج مو مجبوره.
هيفاء هزت رأيها بتفكير:لايايما انا قدامي العمر أن شاء الله عشان افرح فيه أما خالتي على اخرأيامها فخلينا نفرحها على الاقل في أخر عمرها.
أم فهد سكتت تفكر في كلام بنتها كان يحمل أجزاءه الصدق لكن مايحمل أي أسباب منطقيه .
أم فهد هزت رأسها بغيراقتناع:هيفاء انا بخليك في قرارك كمان ايام هذا زواج مو لعبه واذا كنت بتضحين بسعادتك عشان خالتك فأانت الغلطانه لانك ماعرفت خالتك زيييين.
هيفاء وهي تبرر:بس يمـــــــــــا..
قاطعتها أم فهد بتحذير:لابس ولاشئ ..انا بسكت على هالوضع كم يوم عشان تفكرين في الموضوع وعشان تهدئ حالة خالتك الصحيه بس مو معناتها اني راضيه على هالجواب.
هيفاء سكتت احترام لكلمة أمها وتعبيرعن طاعتها لأوامرها .
بعدها أم فهد توجهت للدرج لكن هيفاء وقفتها بصوت متساؤل:يمـــــــا وين رايحه..؟
ام فهد التفتت لها بوجه صارم:بروح فوق أبوك في الغرفه يبيني .
هيفاء هزت رأسها متفهمه لكن أم فهد قلبها الحنون مامنعها تسأل عن حال بنتها.
أم فهد بقلق:يما هيفاء كليت شئ في بيت عمتك ولاتعشيت..؟
هيفاءابتسمت لان وجهه امها البشوش رجع يطل عليها:لا يما ماكليت شئ.
أم فهد ابتسمت بهدوء:أجـــــــــــــل يما روحي ارقي لغرفتك وانا بقول للخدامه ترسلك العشاء لفوق ونامي بعدها.
هيفاء استغربت:ليـــــــــــــه..؟
ام فهد باستنكار:وش فيك نسيت..؟بكره عرس الهنوف ومابيك تروحين للعرس ووجهك تعبان.
هيفاء هزت رأسها بنعومه:لامانسيت معك حق يما..يلا تصبحين على خير.
ام فهد ابتسمت بعطف:وأنت من أهله.
هيفاء رقت الدرج بتعب وأرهاق من الاحداث الكثيره اللي صارت لها اليوم كان بعضها مفرح وكان بعضها مؤلم بس كل هذا ماأثرفيها كثر ماأثر كلام تركي اللي دخل أعماق قلبها وسكن فيها لما وصلت لغرفتها لقت جوالها على السرير مرمي بأهمال ..كان يولع بأشاره الى رساله جديده لما فتحتها أكتشفت انها من العنود تقول لهيفاء باللي وصته الهنوف تقوله لها.
انسدحت هيفاء على السرير تمنى ان النوم يغلب عليها ويمسح هموم النهار اللي عانتها لكن النوم للأسف جافاها وقسى على حالها ولا لبى أمنيتها وعاشت احلام اليقظه .

************************************************** ********

نواف كان قاعد على النت يكلم رفيقه خالد بالماسنجراللي عايش باأمريكا وفي عقله تدور اسئله كثيره مالقى لها جواب يشفيه.
دايــــــــــم السيــــــــــف:نواف انت متأكد من قرارك..؟
مخاوي العنــــــــــــــــــا:والله ماأدري ياخالد انا قلت هالكلام بدون تفكير بس عشان ارضي عمتي.
دايــــــــــــــــم السيــــــــــــف:امممممممم والله ماعرفتلك يانواف ليه تخطب البنت من البدايه وانت ماتبيها..!
نواف فكرفي مشاعره ماعرف كيف يوصفها:الصراحه انا في البدايه خطبتها عشان مسألة الورث لكن الحين بدت تعجبيني وصرت أميل لها.
#خالـــــــــــــد#:حلـــــــــــــــو هذه بدايه ممتازه للزواج.
#نــــــــــواف#:بس ياخالد اللي خايف منه ان الموضوع صاررسمي ومو بعيده بكره اصحى القى الملاك عندنا في بيتنا.
# خالــــــــــــــــــد#:هههههههههه أول مره اشوفك خايف يانواف في حياتي .. شوف يارجال أنا بقولك مادام البنت كامله وش اللي مرددك من ناحية الزواج.
ارتبك #نـــــــــــواف#:البنت ياخالـــــــــــــــد..!
خــــــــاف # خالــــــــــــــــد#:وش فيها البنت لا تكون شينه..؟
نواف ابتسم وهو يتذكر نعومة هيفاء وجمالها:لا لا..!بالعكس البنت قمر 14ماعليها كلام.
# خالـــــــــــــــــــد#:اجــــــــــل وش فيها..؟
نواف بعبوس:البنت ماتحبني ياخالد وشلون تبيني أتزوج واحده ماتحبني,,؟
احتار#خالــــــــــــــــد#:وش عرفك ان البنت ماتحبك..؟
تنهد #نـــــــــــــــواف#:تصور في بداية خطبتنا كانت البنت متحمسه للزواج على عكسي أنا .. بعدها سافرت لندن ولما رجعت لقيتها أنسانه ثانيه.
#خالــــــــــــــد#:وشلــــــــــــــون..؟
#نـــــــــــــــــواف#:بعدها بديت أفكر في سبب تغيرها ولما جمعت 1+1لقيت النتيجه.
بفضول #خالــــــــــــد#:وش النتيجــــــــــــه..؟
#نــــــــــــــواف#:اكتشفت انها تحب واحد ثاني ..وهذا الشخص هواخوي تركي.
بصدمه #خالــــــــــــــــــــد#:أخـــــــــــــــــوك تركــــــــــــــي.!!! وشلـــــــــــــون..؟
#نـــــــــــــــــــواف#:بقولك شلون..لما شفتها أول مره أنبهرت فيها ولاحظت نظره نادره في عيونها..تعرف وش هالنظره..؟
بحمــــــــاس #خالــــــــــــــــد#:وش هالنظـــــــــــــره..؟
# نــــــــــــواف#:نظرة حب صادقه كنت اشوفها في عيون امي لما تناظر ابوي وكنت دايما اتمنى اشوف هالنظرة في زوجتي لكن للأسف هالنظره كانت موجهه لأخوي تركي مو لي أنا.
#خالـــــــــــــــــد#:وتركي أخــــــــــــوك يحبها..؟
بسخريه #نـــــــــــــــواف#:تركي الغبي يحبها من زمان بس غروره ماخلاه يعترف لنفسه.
#خالـــــــــــــــــد#:نواف حرام عليك تفرق بين أثنين ..ليه ماتعتق البنت تخليها تشوف سعادتها مع أخوك.
#نـــــــــــــــــــواف#:لا مستحيل أعتقها انا راح اتزوجها يعني راح أتزوجها..وتركي أذا يحبها من قلب لازم يحارب عشانها.
#خالــــــــــــــــد#:أنت صاحي ولامجنون بتزوجها عناد يعني..؟
بقسوه #نـــــــــــــواف#:سمها مثل ماتبي وخلاص ياخالد سكرالموضوع.
#خالـــــــــــــد# انصدم اول مره يعرف ان رفيق عمره أناني:على راحتك أنت وضميرك..بس حبيت أقولك لولوه رفيقتك وش بتسوي فيها.
بغير مبالاه #نــــــــــــــــواف#:يعني وش بسوي ..بفك علاقتي معها أول ماأتزوج هيفاء.
#خالــــــــــــــــــــد#:البنت مجنونه فيك وانت وعدتها بالزواج..!
#نـــــــــــــــــــــواف#:وش اسوي جننتني كل يوم تسألني" متى بتخطبني" "متى بتخطبني" لين عطيتها وعد عشان أسكتها.
#خالــــــــــــــد# بأسف:الللللللللللللللله يهداك بس يانواف..!
#نـــــــــــــــــواف# تنرفز: الللللللللله يهداني .. ان شاء الله انزين..!

************************************************** ****

اليوم التالي كان الكل بحالة ارتباك وخصوصا ان اليوم هو عرس الهنوف ،العنود اللي صحت من الصبح عشان تجهز اغراضها عشان تروح الصالون وتخلص نفسها مو من ناحية مكياج وشعر ...انتو اعرف..ونفس الشي هيفاء اللي من صحت من النوم وهي تحس بخمول وماكان لها نفس تروح للعرس بس عشان خاطر الهنوف لازم تروح جهزت الفستان ولما خلصت اغراضها نزلت تحت عشان تتغدى..
نرجع للعنود اللي كانت توها راجعه من الصالون مع حمد اخوها نظراً الى ان السايق رجعته عشان الوالدة كانت تبغاه..حمد كان طول الطريق وهو يدندن مع اغانيه اللي منرفزه العنود وهو يطالع العنود بحره ويعلي صوته بنشاز بشع يصم الآذان والعنود تطالعه بنص عيون فقامت وفرت المحطه على الام بي سي وحصلت اغنية فاضل شاكر(مأثر فيي) افرحت وقعدت تغني معاه وتوها ماكملت الاغنية الا حمد مغير الاغنية..
العنود بقهـــر: حمــــد !
حمد وهو يقلدها: العنـــود!
العنود وهي متنرفزه:امانه ياحمد واللي يسلمك غير من هالاغاني اللي مادري من وين تجيبها..
حمد وهو يحط اصبعه على راسه:كيييييييييييفي انزين عاجبتني وماني مغيرها..
العنود تاففت بقهر لانها عارفه حمد وعناده ومن المستحيلات انو يغير رايه...
لما وصلوا البيت صفقت باب سيارته بقوه لانها عارفه غلاة السيارة عند اخوها، حمد وهو نازل من السيارة زعلان: معليييييييييييه يالخايسة ..
العنود التفتت عليه وهي تمد له لسانها : فرقاك عيد انت وسيارتك الخايسه..
حمد بقق عيونه ولحقها وهو ناوي عليها بنية شينة العنود لما شافت حمد جايها ركضت اتجاه الباب وهي تطالع وراها تضحك شافت حمد ياشر قدامها رجعت تشوف قدامها لكن الوقت فات لانها اصطدمت برجال وطاحت على الارض
العنود صرخت بصوت مكتوم:آآآآآآآخ ياظهري..
فواز وهو وده انه يرفعها بس عشان حمد موجود ماقدر يسوي شي..وبعد كان فيه سبب ثاني مانعه..العنود رفعت راسها تبي تعرف مين اللي انصدمت فيه..بققت عيونها لما شافته وكان يطالعها ببرود..العنود وقفت بتعثر وهي تحس انو جسمها اقشعر من النظرات اللي تطل من عيونه اللي كانت كلها قساوة..
فواز ببروده قارصه: اخبارك؟
العنود وهي تئ تئ: بـ ..بـ..بخير.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

فواز ابتسم بسخرية واستهزاء واتجه ناحية حمد وهو ياشرله: وينـــــــك ياخي؟
العنود حست بصدمه من اسلوب فواز وتغيره ياترى ايش اللي غيره،دخلت البيت ورقت لغرفتها وهي تحسس مكان الطيحه وتفكر بالسبب اللي خل فواز يعاملها بهالطريقة ..وفجأه تذكرت..تذكرت مكالمته والسؤال اللي طرحه عليها واكتشافها انو فواز يحبها قعدت على السرير وهي تحس برغبة قويه في انها تروح وتكلمه وتحاول تستخرج منه الحقيقه لانها ماتقدر تبين حبها له خوف من انه يستغله ويحطمه من جديد وهالمره اذا تحطم ماظن انو راح تقدر تلمم جراحه من اول وجديد..عرفت ان الفرصة الوحيدة عشان تكلمه هي في الملكة،قامت من مكانها واخذت تلفونها وراحت تدور على دفتر الارقام بحثت عن رقم المصمم باسيل سودا ولما حصلته دقت عليه..ثواني الا السكرتيرة راده عليه..
السكرتيره: الو مرحبا مكتب المصمم باسيل سودا..
العنود بثقة: مرحبتين ممكن اكلم باسيل لو سمحتي..؟
السكرتيره:مين بئوله؟
العنود:قولي له العنود خالد..
حولتها السكرتيرة..ثواني الا المصمم راد عليها: ولك مرحبتين مدموزيل عنود..
العنود ابتسمت وهي عارفه خراطه:اهلين باسيل..
وبعد السؤال عن الاحوال دخلت في صلب الموضوع: اسمع يابسيل انا عندي حفلة كتب كتاب وابيك تسوي لي فستان بهالكم يوم ويفضل انو يوصل لي بعد بكره..
باسيل بصدمه بهالكم يوم مابيصير..!
العنود باصرار:لأ يصير..اكيد عندك مقاسي جاهز..
باسيل فكر: لحظه شوي..
وبعد ثواني:انتي انو فستان بدك ياه..ولا بدك من ذوقي؟
العنود بتفكير: خله من ذوقك بس يكون لونه اخضر قان.؟
باسيل:اها لئيتها ..من حضك انو عندي فستان من الكولكشن الجديد عملته لزبونه من السعوديه بس ماعاد رجعت تاخده..
العنود:كم سعره؟
بعد ماخبرها السعر وعبرت له عن عدم رضاها للسعر خفض لها فيه بصفة انها عملت عنده فستان من قبل..اتفقوا ان الفستان يوصلها بعد بكره الصبح..
سكرت منه وهي تدعي من كل قلبها يجي على قياسها لانها ضعفانه عن قبل..

************************************

هيفاء تنرفزت صارلها ربع ساعه وهي تنتظر العنود عند الباب وماطلعت لها 
عطتها عشرين ميس كوووول ولا ردت عليها ..وش فيها جنت ماتعرف ان العرس الليله ولازم نكونون في الصاله لان الهنوف بتخلص من الكوفيره بعد شوي .
هيفاء طلعت زفير غضب:شانتي روحي شوفي عنود وين..!
شانتي هزت رأسها ونزلت من السياره :ان ساء الله (ان شاء الله)
دقايق ورجعت لها وشانتي وراها بنت متغشيه دخلوا السياره وهيفاء مستغربه من العنود انها متغشيه في حوش البيت.
هيفاء باستغراب:وش عندك متغشيه..؟
العنود وهي خايفه:فــــــــواز موجود في المجلس مابيه يشوفني.
هيفاء استعوبت بعدها تذكرت تأخرها:تعـــــــــالي انت وش عندك رنتني عند الباب ساعه وهذا منبهتك اني بمرك .
العنود تنهدت:اوووووف انت في وين وانا في وين..!
هيفاء بققت عينها:ياسلام وانا طوفه هبيطه حق اللي بيطق راسه.
العنود بضيق:اخلصي علينا خل نروح يلا.
هيفاء أمرت السايق:يلا أمش ..روح القاعه.

************************************************** 

الهنوف وهي متوتره وتفرك ايدها بخوف وتكلم امها:يمــــــه البنات لين اللحين ماجوا..
امها وهي تناظر الساعه:صلي على النبي يالهنوف تو الناس الساعه لساتها ست ونص واكيد ان البنات اللحين جايين بالطريق..
الهنوف حاولت تتنفس بعمق على التوتر يخف عليها..شوي الا البنات داخلين عليها وهيفاء تزغرط بعبط: خمسه وخميسه ..عليكي من عين الحسود!
الهنوف التفتت عليها بنص عين..ولما شافت نظرتها شهقت: مشاااااااااااالله وش هالزين..قمر قمر..
الهنوف وهي تزقرها:هيوف خلي منك هالعباط ..عارفتك كذابه وين الزين وانا مانمت الليل ولساتني ماحطيت مكياج..
العنود وهي تضحك ورايحه تضمها:تجنننين لو ايش ماتسوين.. 
ولما شافتها بارده:يييييه ليش كذا بارده..كل هذا خوف؟
الهنوف والتوتر يرجع لها: هو خوف وبس الا قولي ررررعب..احس نفسي بموت من الخوف..
العنود قعدت جمبها: يابنت الحلال انتي صلي على النبي ومالك شر ان شالله..
الهنوف اذكرت الله وبعدها التفتت عليها بابتسامه:هاه خبريني عنك انتي والله اشوف الحب عمل عمايله فيك.
العنود وهي تطالعها وماتعرف ايش تقول: خلينا ساكتينّ
الهنوف وهي تقمز لها:يمه منك ياراعية السوالف..
هيفاء قطعت عليهم وهي تخوصر لهم: يله عاد ترا جوعانين نبي ناكل شي ونشحن طاقتنا عشان الليل..
الهنوف: لاتحاتين قلت حق الشغالة تنطر المطعم لاني طالبه فطاير عشانا..
وبعد ساعتين خلالها كلوا البنات ورقصوا وفرفشوا على الهنوف لغاية مابعدوا عنها التوتر والخوف ..بدا اللحين الوقت انهم يتعدلون فيه اول وحده تمكيجت هي العنود وهو نظراً انو شكل عيونه لوزي وسهل المكياج عليه وكل انواع المكياج يصلح لها وطلبت العنود انو يكون نوع مكياجها دخاني ممزوج من اللونين الاسود والاحمر..اما بالنسبه لهيفاء فاطلبت مكياج برونزي يتدرج فيه الالوان الترابيه والبنيه وطلع شكلها مره ناعم وحلو..اما بالنسبة للعروس فكانت حكايه ثانيه تحسون ان كل جمال الدنيا اجتمع بهالليله عشان يجملها ويحليها ويخليها تضوي بهالليله بالذات و سبحان من قال ان العروس يحرسها سبعون ملكاً بلليلة العرس..
وقفوا كلهم عند اخر درجات السلم واشرت هيفاء لدي جي بانها تبتدي بوضع الموسيقى المخصصه بدخول العروس .
وبدت تمشي العروس بخطوات متمهله وتركز عليها الليزربالوان رائعه وهيفاء كانت ترش عليها ورد الجوري أما العنود وخالة الهنوف يرفعون ذيل العروس عشان يخففون عليها ثقل الفستان ورؤس المعازيم اتجهت لناحية العروس منبهرين بطلتها المذهله وكان منهم يتهافت ويسمي عليها من العين وبعضهم يطرون على الفستان
وبعضهم يتساؤلون من البنات اللي مرافقين العروس ومنهم من يجاوب هذه العنود بنت خالد وهيفاء بنت سلمان.
أم العروس كانت حابسه دموعها وتسمي على بنتها بالرحمن وتستودعها الله .
العروس كانت في أوج توترها وعيونها مفتحتها على الاخر وملامح وجهها جامده ولما وصلت للكوشه وقفت مقابلها المعازيم كلهم وتوزع ابتسامه بسيطه لهم ثم أوقفتها المصوره عشان تلتقطلها عدة صور على الكوشه وسارعت هيفاء تهئ لها عشان تقعد وبعدها بدأت الطقاقات بالاغاني الراقصه واللي امتلأ ت بعدها المنصه بالبنات يرقصون رقصات مختلفه ومميزه.
هيفاء كانت تعطي الهنوف ابتسامات تشجيع أما العنود كانت تراقب تحضير القاعه بعنايه بالغه.
بعد ساعه من الدوران على الطاولات والسلام على المعازيم قعدوا البنات على طاوله قريبه من الكوشه في سوالف وضحك .
نوره(أخت سعود):وي فدييييييييييتها مرة أخوي طالعه قمر ياحظ أخوي فيها.
ريم (بنت عم الهنوف):بنات لا يفوتكم الهنوف تطالعنا بنص عين تبي تعرف حنا وش نحش فيها.
العنود ضحكت:بنات أمانه خل نسولف ونطالع فيها عشان تشك ان حنا نتكلم فيها.
البنات طالعوا في الهنوف وقعدوا يضحكون وهي تعطيهم نظرات تهديد
لكن أم سعود قاطعتها لما قربت وقعدت بجمبها عشان تأخذ لها المصوره صور.
بعد ماخلصت المصوره التفتت على البنات :في حد عاوز ياخذ صوره مع العروس.
البنات كلهم جاوبوا بصوت واحد :أي احنــــــــــــــــا..!
وكلهم تدفعوا عليها يأخذون صور.
لما جلست ريم جمب الهنوف التفتت لها بنظره غاضبه :وش كنت تحشون فيني..؟
ريم ابتسمت بغيض:كلام ماللك خص فيه ..الحين انت عروس لا تخربين صورتك قدام الناس.
المصوره نادت تأشر لهم:شوفوا الكاميرا ..!
التفتتوا عليها والهنوف تصنع ابتسامه بعدها جاء دور هيفاء والعنود اللي ماعطوا الهنوف فرصه تكلم معهم.
بعدها أشرت أم المعرس :المعرس وصــــــــل.
البنات والحريم في الصاله انتشروا يأخذون عبايتهم او طرحه تستر أجسامهم العاريه .
بعد خمس دقائق دخل المعرس مبتسم ابتسامة توتر ومحوط بوالد العروس وثلاث شبان كان من الواضح انهم أخوان الهنوف.
أما البنات اللي في الصاله كان يرمون بسهام عيونهم الملثمه نحو الشبان الوسيمين 
والشباب اللي عيونهم تحاول تلقط أحلى بنت في القاعه .
هيفاء والعنود كانوا منبهرين بجمال الشباب لكن هيفاء لاحظت ان ريم مو على بعضها وعيونها متركزه على الوسطي .
العنود وهي تأمل العائله الملتمه على المنصه:أقول ريم ماشفت أخوان الهنوف من كنا صغارعلميني كل واحد باأسمه .
ريم وهي تطالعهم ملثمه أشرت بيدها:اللي على اليمين سلطان الكبير واللي في الوسط طلال (وفي عيونها لمعان غريب)أما اللي جنب المعرس فهذا عبدالعزيز أصغرهم.
بعد ماأشرت ريم لا حظها طلال وطاحت عينها بعينه وابتسم لها ابتسامه جريئه خلت وجهها يصير أحمر.
هيفاء لاحظت الحركه وضحكت:اووووف أووووووف أشوف في حب في الجو .. حتى على الكوشه في حركات.
العنود فهمت وش قصدها وطالعت الريم بنظره خبيثه أما ريم ضربت هيفاء بكف يدها:بنـــــــات عاد أحرجتوني..!
نوره دخلت في السالفه عرض بعد ماكانت ضايعه تتأمل سلطان:بنات بنات ..! وش السالفه..؟
هيفاء ابتسمت بسخريه:أكيد ماأنت معانا سارحه والله يستر وين سارحه..
ريم بققت عينها على هيفاء:لا مأنت صاحيه اليوم ..!
نرجع للعروس لما دخل عليها المعرس وقفت وكل جسمها يرتعش اللي كان شوي يسمعون دقات قلبها الصارخه لكن مع ذلك مارفعت رأسها ليما قرب منها سعود وجاء باس رأسها. 
ولما شافت أبوها خف عليها التوتر والخوف أما اخوانها فكانوا يبتسمون لها بسخريه.
خذت عدة صور مع العائله والشباب عيونهم يمين وشمال ..من الحين يشتغلون خطابين.
وبدأت الاغاني تصدح في القاعه باغاني ربشه وأم العروس نادت الشباب عشان يرقصون اللي مارفضوا الطلب ولقوها من الله عشان يشوفون القريب والبعيد.
وبدوا الشباب الرقص والبنات اللي في العرس نسوا العروس والمعرس وقاموا يرسلون بعيونهم رسايل اعجاب.
طلال وهويرقص كانت عيونه تدور على ريم لما شافها تطالعه ابتسم وقمز لها ومن دون ماتحس ريم طاحت اللثمة من وجهها بدون قصد فحاولت انها ترفعها بس بعد ايش بعد ماشافها طلال وانعجب بجمالها ..
وبعد ماخلص الرقص قامت العروس عشان بتطلع مع زوجها لعشهم الزوجي او بالاحرى الى القفص الذهبي..والبنات يطالعونهم ويتمنون لهم السعادة والعنود كانت الوحيدة اللي ساكتة وتطالعها بحزن وهي ترحل معاه..ومن بعد ماطلعوا المعاريس عم الهدوء الصالة للحظات وبعدها ابتدت الحياة من اول وجديد .
كشفوا البنات عن العبايات والطرحات وأثناء ذلك كانت في بنت متوجها لطاولتهم وفي عيونها نظرات خبيثه ولما وصلت لطاولتهم غمضت عين ريم بأيدها.
ريم وهي ماسكه اليد اللي مغطيه عينها:من اللي مغطي عيني..؟
كانوا البنات يطالعونها بفضول لكنهم فضلوا أنهم مايتدخلون.
البنت ابتسمت بغموض:حزري فزري..؟
ريم حاولت تفك يد البنت:لا عاد جد عن السخافه ميييين.
البنت استغربت:افــــــــــا ما عرفتيني ياريم..؟
ريم تنرفزت:لأ ماعرفتك والحين فكي يدك لأنك خربت مكياجي..!
البنت سحبت يدها على جنبها وبينما ريم التفتت لها ولما شافت رفعت يدها غطت فمها بيدها من الدهشه.
ريم بصوت عالي:لولو لولو..ماأصدق.
لولوه ضحكت عليها وبعدها لموا البنات بعضهم وقاموا كل واحده تقط كلمه على الثانيه عباره عن الفرحه.
ريم التفتت للبنات متشققه:بنات هذه رفيقة الطفوله لولوه.
البنات هزوا رؤسهم بترحيب ووقفوا يسلمون عليها.
ريم التفتت للولوه وراحت تعرفها على البنات:لولوه هذه نوره أخت المعرس .
وأشرت على العنود:وهذه العنود بنت خالد تقرب للعروس.
وأخيرا التفتت ناحية هيفاء:وهذه هيفاء بنت سلمان كمان من قرايب العروس.
البنت لما سمعت الاسم انصدمت وقعدت تأمل هيفاء من فوق لين تحت بعدم تصديق وباأحتقار واضح اما هيفاء اللي ارتاعت لما شافت تعابير وجهها لدرجة ان البنات لاحظوا التغيير اللي طرأ عليها لما سمعت بالاسم.
ريم طالعت لولوه بأستغراب:تعرفون بعض من قبل..!
لولوه جفلت وهزت رأسها بتأكيد:لا ماحصلي الشرف بس مشبهه عليها (وبعيونها لمحة كره)
ريم ابتسمت تهدئ الجو:انزين اقعدي معانا من زمان عن سوالفك .
لولوه هزت رأسها:مره ثانيه أن شاء الله انا مضطره اروح الوالده تنتطرني برى.
وراحت ومشيتها تخللها الدلع والاغراء المزدوج والبنات يناظرونها بتقيم .
وهيفاء الصدمه شلتها من تصرف البنت الغريب والمشكله مش عارفه ايش السبب لأنها متأكده انها ماقابلتها من قبل .
ريم ابتسمت لهيفاء باأعتذار عن تصرفها :هيفاء حبيبتي لاتاخذين بخاطرك ..لولوه طيبه بس الخجل هو اللي خلاها تسوي كذا.
العنود ردت عليها من غير اقتناع:بس وش معنى هيفاء اللي تصرفت معها هالتصرف..؟
ريم هزت كتفها:والله ماأعرف وش أقول لكم..
هيفاء نزلت رأسها بتفكير عميق:ماصار شي ياريم.


بعدها طال السهر والعرس دام الى ساعات الصباح الباكر.

*****************************************

في اليوم الثاني كانت الساعه اربع العصروفي بيت ابو فهد كانت هيفاء في غرفتها الغارقه بالظلام بسابع نومه من تأثير سهرة البارحه عليها ورجولها كانت ذبحتها أمس من الكعب العالي لدرجة أنها رجعت أمس للبيت حافيه شاله صندلها بأيدها والبنات يضحكون عليها.
رن جوال هيفاء بألحاح..
"الاماكن كلهـــــــــا مشتاقه لك
والعيون اللي انرسم فيها خيالك
والحنين اللي سرى بروحي وجالك
مهو بس انا حبيبي.."
"كل شئ حولي يذكرني بشئ
حتى صوتي وضحكتي لك فيها شئ
لوتغيب الدنيا عمرك ماتغيب 
شوفي حالي آآآآآآآه من 
تطري علي"
هيفاء تأففت لما سمعت الرنه تكرر.. في خاطرها تضرب الجوال في عرض 
الطوفه لكنها جرجرت عمرها من السريربعين مفتوحه وبعين مسكره وخبطت برجولها عمود السريرصارخت من الالم ودعت في قلبها على المتصل مايعرف هذا ان امس عندنا عرس والناس نايمين.
لما شافت الساعه لقتها الساعه اربع توعت بكسل.. شكلي أنا اللي ماأدري عن الدنيا ..ضحكت على عمرها لاحظت ان الجوال لساته يرن شكل المتصل مصرلما
شافت الاسم على الشاشه رفرفرت بعينها من الصدمه لكن حروف الاسم اللي قدامها كانت واضحه.

"تؤام روحي"
يتصل بك

هيفاء ردت بقلق من هالمكالمه الغير المتوقعه:الــــــــــــــــو..
نواف بصوت رجولي:الـــــــــــــو..مـــــــرحبا.
هيفاء وهي تحس بالخجل:يامرحبتين ومسهلا.
نواف بصوت واثق:وش أخبارك هيفاء..؟
هيفاء وهي تلعب بأظافرها بتوتر:الحمدالله بخير ..أنت وش أخبارك..؟
نواف وهو يفكر بالجواب:ماشي الحال ..أشوف من لقى أحبابه نسى اصحابه.. وش فيك هيفاء ماقمت تكلميني مثل أول.
هيفاء بغير مبالاه:بالعكس أنا ماتغيرت بس لما شفتك سافرت وانشغلت بالشركه ماحبيت ألهيك عن أشغالك.
نواف بفخر:هذه والله البنت السنعه ياليت كل البنات مثلك.
هيفاء بخبث:ليش انت جربت بنت غيري ..؟
نواف جفل وارتبك:هاه لاأبد بس اللي أعرفه دايما ان البنت ماتحب شئ يشغل رجلها عنها.
هيفاء وهي متملله:صحيح بس اذا كان هذا شئ ضروري ليش تزعجه بالاتصالات والتشره عالفاضي.
نواف وافقها بسرعه:صح صح معك حق.
هيفاء سكتت تنتظر منه تفسير سبب مكالمته لها المفاجئه.
نواف كمل بصوت غير واضح:هيفاء متى أخر مره شفت فيها عمتي..؟
هيفاء استغربت في البدايه مكلمها عشان يسألها هالسؤال وهي تحاول تذكر:أول امس.
نواف بغموض:وتركي.
هيفاء لما ذكر تركي رجع الدم يغلي بعروقها لكنها فضلت ماتذكر له اللقاء اللي صار بينها وبين تركي.
هيفاء وهي تمثل الجهل:امممممممم ماذكر من زمان ماشفته.
نواف وكأنه لقى الجواب اللي يرضيه:اجل أكيد عمتي قالت لك بالخبر السعيد.
هيفاء بسخريه:قصدك الملكه..!
نواف وبصوت يحمل ابتسامه:أي أنت وش رأيك..؟
هيفاء رفعت حاجب مستغربه:انا وش رأيي ..انا رأي يانواف ماتغير انت وش اللي غير رأيك وخلاك تستعجل العرس.
كمل نواف بحنان مزيف:والله الصراحه..انا ياهيفاء لما شفت حماس عمتي بان هالعرس يتم بسرعه.. ماقدرت اوقف بينها وبين فرحتها.
هيفاء فكرت بحزن لما تذكرت خالتها:معك حق في اللي سويته ..لأني شفته بعيوني.
نواف كمل بغيض معتمر بقلبه:ولا لو بعد شفت فرحة تركي ماكان صدقت ..وكأن هم أنزاح من قلبه لما سمع الخبر.
هيفاء قطبت جبيينها:مافهمت وش قصدك..؟
نواف ببراءه مصطنعه:تركي ياهيفاء في البدايه كان رافض اني أخذك لكنه بعدين لقاها فرصه عشان افكه من لسان عمتي لاخذا واحده أجنبيه.
هيفاء رددت وراه بدون تصديق: ياأخذ واحده اجنبيه..!
نواف وهو يمثل الدهشه:معقــــوله ماتدرين .. تركي صارله سنه على علاقه مع واحده سعوديه في لندن أبوها من أكبر رجال الاعمال وله صفقات كثيره مع شركتنا وفي المده الاخيره صارت علاقتهم جديه لكنه ماقدر يصارح عمتي لين يخلص من عرسي ويفاتحها بالموضوع ..طبعا بعد ماتكون عمتي راضيه أنه واحد من عيالها خذا واحده من أهلها.
هيفاء والصدمه خذت مأخذها منها .. عقلها اشتغل في اشياء كثيره في هالدقيقه الواحده مو قادره تستوعب اللي تسمعه .
هيفاء بغير اقتناع:معقولـــــــــــــــه..!
نواف ردد وراها بمكر:أي معقوله وش فيك ماأنت مصدقه.
هيفاء تداركت عمرها: لاأول مره اسمع ان تركي له نيه يتزوج.
نواف باأنتصار:ماعلينا من تركي الحين..بتطلعين اليوم مكان..؟
هيفاء واصلت باكتئاب:لا ماراح اطلع اليوم مكان.
نواف بحماس:خووووش لاني بنيتي اليوم أزوركم عشان نرتب أمورالملكه.
هيفاء لما سمعت كلامه جاوبت بعنف:لا الله يخليك نواف خلها في يوم ثاني لأن اليوم بيجوني بنات يزورني.
نواف تفهم: ماشي يوم ثاني..تأمرين على شئ حبيبتي ..؟
هيفاء ردت بزهق:لاتسلم .
نواف رد باستسلام: مع السلامه.
هيفاء بحزن: الله يسلمك.
سكرنواف من هيفاء وهو يحس بانتصار لانه انجز مهمته باتقان..الحين قطع الخيط الاخيراللي يوصل هيفاء بتركي.

*************************************** 

تركي نزل من الدرج وهو يسحب شنطة سفر وراه ومعنوياته في اسفل حد لما وصل الصاله شاف عمته تطالع الاخبار على القناه الاولى بتركيز والمسباح بيدها.
تركي طالعها بحنان:مرحبا عمتي.
لطيفه التفتت وابتسمت له بلطف:مرحبا ولدي تعال اقعد جمبي وفهمني وش يقولون.
تركي ضحك بخفه عليها وتقدم وقعد جمبها:يمـــــــــا مالاحظت شئ..؟
لطيفه التفتت لها تفكر:وشو يمــــــــــا..؟
تركي التفتت لناحية شنطة السفر ولطيفه لاحقت نظراته :لايكون بتسافر.
تركي هز رأسه بيأس:أي يما بسافر الحين.
لطيفه تلمست وجهه بحنان:ليه الحين واخوك بيعرس..؟
تركي نزل رأسه عشان الحقيقه المؤلمه ماتبان بعيونه:وش اسوي ياعمتي عندي مشاكل في الشغل وماحد يقدر يحلها غيري.
لطيفه تأملت وجهه تحاول تلقط منه جواب:واخوك ماأنت بحاضر عرسه..عيب يايما مايصير.
تركي ووجهه جامد فيه الدم:بحاول يايما بس ماأوعدك.
لطيفه طالعته منصدمه من حالته اللي مايحسد عليها موعارفه ايش السبب التغير المفاجئ .
تركي ابتسم يلطف الجو:مع السلامه يما.
لطيفه والدموع ترقرق بعينها كأنها حاسه ان هذا الوداع الاخير:مع السلامه ياولدي والله الله بعمرك ولاحد يقطعني كلمني أول بأول.
تركي وبعيونه حزن غريب:ان شاء الله ..
ضمها وباسها على رأسها ومشى باتجاه الباب ناوي يروح ولا يرجع الا بعد مايشفي الوقت جروحه ..تمنى ان المثل اللي يقول"الزمن كفيل بالجروح" يطبق عليه لانه بأمس الحاجه له في هاللحظات.
لطيفه نطقت بصوت غير مسموع:أستودعتك الله .
تركي لما وصل السياره اسند رأسه للكرسي وهو يحس بسكين تنغرز في قلبه 
لانه ماقدر ينقذ حبه والانسانه الوحيده اللي تقدر تسعده..آآآآآآآه ياهيفاء حتى حروف أسمك أعشقها لانها جزء منك ..في خاطرتركي يسمع صوتها لانه بيسكت شوق قلبه لها في الاسابيع الجايه لاستنجدت بها الروح والفؤاد.
رفع تركي سماعة تلفونه وقلبه ينبض بعنف وخفوقه يردد باسم واحد "هيفــــــــــــاء".
ضغطت اصابعه الرقم اللي حفظه عن ظهر قلب ورن التلفون لدقايق حس تركي فيها مثل الدهر.
وصله في الخط الثاني صوت هيفاء مثل ردة الروح:الــــــــــــــــو,
في هاللحظه حس تركي ان مستعد يسمع صوتها طول العمر..من الفرحه انه سمع صوتها نسى انها مخطوبه لنواف نسى انها تحبه ..نسى كل شئ باستثناء انه يحبها. 
هيفاء باصرار:الــــــــــــو,, الــــــــــو,, الـــــــــــو.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجـــــــــ 23 ــــــــــزء
وصله في الخط الثاني صوت هيفاء مثل ردة الروح:الــــــــــــــــو,
في هاللحظه حس تركي ان مستعد يسمع صوتها طول العمر..من الفرحه انه سمع صوتها نسى انها مخطوبه لنواف نسى انها تحبه ..نسى كل شئ باستثناء انه يحبها. 
هيفاء باصرار:الــــــــــــو,, الــــــــــو,, الـــــــــــو.
تركي سحب نفس وتكلم بصوت واطي: مرحبا هيفــــــــاء.
هيفاء كانت تحاول تستوعب مين اللي يكلمها: مرحبتين..
تركي بصوت عميق يحمل في تعابيره الاسى:أخبـــــارك؟
هيفاء وهي تحس بالحيره: تمام..ميـــن معي؟
تركي بسخرية مؤلمه: معقـــوله ماعرفتيني؟
هيفاء لما سمعة نبرة السخرية عرفت من يكون..حست بفرحه تطغي عليها:معقوله في احد مايعرف تركي الضاوي.
تركي ابتسم: والله شي طيب انك لسه ذاكرتني..
هيفاء وهي تفكربحزن لوتنساك العالم كلها قلبي مستحيل ينساك: انا ذاكرتك بس صوتك يخطي الانسان فيه..
تركي وهو يتنفس بصعوبه: اما انتي صوتك لو اسمعه بين مليون صوت ماخطي فيه..
هيفاء بصوت يرتجف: مافهمت؟
تركي هز راسه باستياء : انسي اللي قلته عالعموم انا كلمتك عشان ابارك لك..
هيفاء في هاللحظه كانت غير مستعده لها الشئ وموقادره على التعاطي معه، لقت نفسها فجأه اسيرة صوت الرجل اللي تسمعه: الله يبارك لك..عقبالك.
تركي بصوت فارغ وغامض: اي عقبالي انا مستحيل اتزوج..
هيفاء تذكرت البنت اللي تكلم عنها نواف ورجعت الغيره تزحف لقلبها وبانت في كلامها: وليه مستحيل ..اكيد فيه وحده ببالك وبودك تتزوجها.
تركي استغرب من كلامها ورد عليها بصوت مخنوق فيه المشاعر: فيه وحده ببالي لكن المشكلة انها ماتحبني..
هيفاء شعرت بانقباض مفاجئ خلى قلبها يعتصر بشكل مؤلم واطبقت باصابعها على الجوال بشده، كانت مغمضه عينها تستمع لانفاسه الرتيبه بنحيب صامت يقطع الفؤاد لما تكلم تركي فجأه من جديد..
تركي: هيـــــــــفاء؟
كان صوته مختلف كل الاختلاف . وبدا تلفظه لاسمها بالغ الرقه بشكل غريب ،يكاد معه يكون حساس .وكشفت استجابتها الفوريه مدى حساسيتها اتجاهه.
هيفاء والدموع تنزل بصمت:هممممممم؟
تركي كان في صوته عتمه:الله الله بنفسك ..وكنت ابغى اقولك انه نواف يحبك بس مايعرف يعبرعن مشاعره عشان كذا تحمليه وانتي اذا بس ضايقك باي شئ قول لي انا كل الناس عندي يزعلون عادي الا أنت ياهيفاء دموعك غاليه علي .
هيفاء تجمد لسانها في فمها ،فصارت عجزه عن التلفظ باي كلمه لان مافي شئ في الواقع تقدر تقوله.
تركي كمل بصوت فارغ:انا الصراحه بسافراليوم.. فماأوصيك حريص على عمتي تراهي عنيده شوي بالنسبه للدواء فلاتسايرينها في كل شئ ..مع السلامه ياهيفاء توصين على شئ.
طمأنته بمرح بعد مارسمت على وجهها ابتسامه أخفت فيها الالم اللي أعتصر فؤادها المحطم:مايحتاج أوصي لانك بترجع بسرعه. 
اجابها بصوت غريب:هذا مستحيل ..بمان الله ياهيفاء.
نوع من الشك المتردد خلاها توقف في تردد وحيره: طيب وين بتسافر؟
فتلاشى كل أثر للتوتر وانبسطت ملامحه كما لو أنه رسمت صورته في خياله: بروح لندن.
لكن تبدل جذريا في وجه هيفاء كأن حد عطاها صفعه على وجهها ،لها الدرجه يحبها ومستعد يضحي بأهله كلهم عشانها ،القى بكلماته عليها ورماها بلامبالاه آلمتها،أكيد انها تخيلت الرقه اللي في صوته من لحظه ،مو معقوله ان تركي ذاك الرجال الحساس كان حقيقي.
مرت لحظة صمت الذي استغرقها للاستيعاب مثل الازل ، كانت كل ثانيه منه مثقله بشعورها العميق أتجاهه.
هيفاء من غير أدراك امسكت التلفون وهي تطالعه وكأن تركي يشوفها من خلاله ضغطت باصابع مرتجفه على زر الاغلاق..
تركي انصدم من فعلها انها سكرت التلفون في وجهه رجع يتصل لها حصل تلفونها مغلق فاحتار في تصرفها ..هل معقوله انها ازعلت عشانه مو حاضر العرس..تنهد بضيق وشغل السيارة واتجه على طريق المطار وتارك وراه حبه والامه وهو يوعد نفسه انه يرجع يوم من الايام وهو شايلها من قلبه وكيانه..
والحين بس أدركت هيفاء الثمن الغالي اللي دفعته في الايام اللي فاتت لما استبدلت تركي بنواف نتيجة تخليه عنها لبنت ثانيه ماظنتي بتحبه حتى ربع حبي لي..اشتاقت تشوف وجهه الوسيم والى حنانه ورقته لانه من اسابيع وهو يتجنبها ويبتعد عنها ،بدأت تحس بالفراغ التام والضياع الشديد اللي يعتصران قلبها ألما.
هيفاء القت بنفسها على السرير بثقل يعبر الالم المكبوت في نفسها ومسكت اظراف اللحاف بيدها بقوه و الدموع تعتصرعينها ،أعترف قلبها بمصير حبها اللي أنقتل في مهوده بكلمات عبرت عن الحقيقه القاسيه "تركي الحبيب رحل ياهيفاء ،رحل تركي وقلبي ماشفى من جرحه القديم ،رحل تركي ومرضي العليل ماله دواء يشفيه ،رحل تركي وجسدي الضعيف فقد روحه وخليله " 

*************************

نرجع للعنود اللي قايمه من الصبح وقاعده زهقانه تتصفح المواقع بالانترنت وتحاول تحصل اشياء ممكن تفيدها بالحفله بس ماتعرف ليش تحس بثقل غريب بصدرها وتحس ان فيها رغبة بكاء ملحه..تنهدت بملل وسكرت الكمبيوتر ونزلت تحت حصلت امها لابسه العبايه وعلى وشك انها تطلع..
العنود بسرعه: يممممممممه على وين؟
ام حمد التفت عليها: بروح عند الجيران بنتهم مربي..
العنود بتفكير:اهاااااا..
ام حمد: تبين تجين معي؟
العنود بملل: لا يمه روحي لحالك..مابي..
ام حمد هزت كتوفها وتوجهت للباب بينما العنود راحت للكنبه وقطت نفسها عليها التفتت عليها ام حمد:ايه صحيح ترا انا كلمت ام فواز وقلت لها انا الملكه بكره ان شالله ..وبعدين وانتي شعندك قاعده قومي روحي لبسي عبايتك وروحي احجزي طاولات وبوفيه ودي جي ..اللي انتي عارفته..
العنود استعدلت في قعدتها: انشالله يمه..
ام حمد تستعجلها: يله قومي معد فيه وقت..
العنود قامت من مكانها وتوجهت للدرج عشان ترقى وسمعت صوت الباب فعرفت انو امها طلعت اول مادخلت الغرفة خذت التلفون عشان تشوف هيوف اذا بتروح معاها ولا لأ..
ردت هيفاء بصوت امبين فيه البكي:الــــــو..
العنود وهي مغضنه جبينها بحيره: هلا هيوف..شكلك توك قايمه من النوم..
هيفاء بصوت متعب: ايه ..
العنود بابتسامه: طيب تروحين معاي..
هيفاء بملل: ويــــن؟
العنود: بروح احجز اشياء عشان ملكتي..
هيفاء بغضب: وانتي ايش شايفتني خدااامه ولا مرااافق عشان متى مااااازهقتي تدقين علي..
العنود تضايقت من كلام هيفاء: هيفاء شفييييكي منت بصاحيه..
هيفاء وهي تصيح :لاااا صاحيه..وسوق ماني راااايحه معك فاهمه؟
العنود انتبهت ان هيفاء صكت التلفون بوجهها ..شفيها هذي جنت..لا اكيد جنت اللحين انا اللي معتبرتك خدامه ياهيوف صدق انك حماره..لكن هين بوريها..
لبست عبايتها وطلعت من غرفتها ونادت الشغاله عشان تنادي على السايق ..ولما طلع السيارة ركبت وطلعت من البيت..
فواز اللي كان توه بيسكر السيارة وبينزل منها انتبه للسيارة اللي طلعت وشاف العنود وهي تسكر الشباك فطرت على باله فكره مجنونه انه يتبعها..
العنود اللي كانت بالسيارة ومو منتبه باللي ماشي وراهم كانت تكلم السايق..
العنود وهي تعطي السايق السي دي:هاك شغل هذا ..
ولما شغله صدح صوت عبدالمجيد في السياره وخصوصاً اغنية العنود المفضلة "اهتم فيني"كانت تغني مع الاغنية وتناظر اللي برا..بينما فواز في نفس اللحظه كان ماسك التلفون ووده يكلمها او يرسل لها مسج بس مسك نفسه ورجع التلفون مكانه..
وبعد دقايق وصلت العنود لمحل مخصص حق الافراح والحفلات نزلت بينما فواز يراقبها وهي تمشي بخيلاء وتأشر للشغاله انها تروح تنتظرها بالسيارة..حس فواز انه بيطول وهو ينتظرها وكان على وشك انه يحرك لما شاف سيارة فيها شباب يبطؤن قريب منها ويقطون عليها بكلمات وفواز انتبه لنظرات الخوف بعيونها مع انها تمثل الشجاعه ولما شاف ان الشباب وقفوا بدون احساس فتح باب سيارته الرنج روفر بغضب ونزل وهو متجه لهم ويحس ان شياطينه كلها قامت..
العنود اللي كانت محتارة مابين ترجع للسيارة ولا تكمل لغاية ماتوصل للمحل انصدمت لما شافت الطيف اللي جاي من ورا سيارة الشباب واحد من الشباب انتبه انها وقفت بمكانها فانتهز الفرصه ونزل من السيارة لكن تحذير واحد من الشباب خلاه يلتفت وراه..وصل فواز للعنود ووقف بينها وبين سيارة الشباب بحيث صار طوله تقريباً من طول سيارتهم تقلص حجم الشاب قدام حجم فواز اللي حتى بنيته كان مبين عليها القوة..
فواز بصوت مخيف يتخلله التحذير: خيــــــر بغيتوا شي؟
العنود حست بخوف فتوارت ورى فواز ..بس الشباب لما شافوا ملامح فواز اللي ماتبشر بخير..رد واحد فيهم: لا اخوي ماصار شي..
ركب السيارة وانطلقت بسرعه ..بينما العنود كان قلبها يخفق بقوه وهي تتابع ابتعاد السيارة ..
فواز ببرود:وانتـــي..!
العنود اجفلت منه بخوف..:خير..
فواز بغضب: ايش اللي خلاك تجين هنا لحالك؟
العنود حست انها بتصيح من بروده وصراخه عليها ..فردت عليه بغضب: اظن هالشي مايخصك..
لفت عنه وكملت طريقها وهي متوقعه انو يتبعها ولما وصلت للباب والتفتت عليه حصلته لسه واقف مكانه يطالعها..استغربت منه ودخلت المحل وهي مش مستهمه فيه خله يستاهل التسفيه.. قضت في المحل حوالي ساعتين وخلالها نست فواز ..اختارت ان الوان الحفل تكون ابيض وكريمي واختارت المأكولات اللي تبيها للبوفيه وبعد احجزت دي جي..ولما خلصت هذا كله طلعت من المحل وهي تدق على الكوافيره عشان تحجزها حق بكره..سكرت منها وركبت السيارة وبعدها تذكرت فواز التفتت لمكان سيارته وماحصلته تنهدت بحزن على تصرفها معه ..بس هو اللي جاب لنفسه هالشي هذي ثاني مره ينقذها فواز من موقف زي هذا..تذكرت الموقف الاول بلندن وايش كانت وقتها عمياء ومصدقته لما قال لها ذاك الكلام وحست ان الدنيا مو سايعتها من الفرحه..هزت راسها تطرد منه هالافكار والتفتت ناحية الشباك وبققت عيونها من الصدمه كان فواز يمشي جمبهم وهو يطالع قدامه بتركيز العنود خافت ان السايق يحس بشي وبعدها يبلغ ابوها..فمسكت تلفونها وكتبت مسج سريع له:
"بلاك انت جنيــــت؟"
التفتت عليه وحصلته يقرا المسج بسخرية ولا استهم وتم مناظر قدامه وهو يمشي بجمبهم..العنود حست بحره من بروده..رجعت تكتب بخوف وسرعه:
"فواز واللي يسلمك مابغى فضايح"
فواز قرا المسج والتفت عليها ..رغم التعتيم على السيارة حست انه بالفعل يشوفها وكانت نظراته غريبه ابطى السيارة لغاية مارجع وراهم والعنود التفت وراها تشوفه وهو ياخذ طريق ثاني..دقايق الا تلفونها يرن بنغمة مسج:
" عرفت ان الظنون اكبر خطية اذا كان العشم زايد شويه..
خلاص ابعد وبتحمل بعذابي..
ضحيه بك ومن غيرك ضحيه..
خلاص ابعد"
العنود ضمت التلفون لصدرها وهي تحس ان مشاعرها بدت تتجمع بعد ماتحطمت..

*********************************
كانت الساعه اربع الفجر وأم فهد طلعت من غرفتها متوجه لغرفة هيفاء بنتها عشان تصحيها لصلاة الفجروهي تمشي بخطواتها تسبح بيدها ليما وصلت الغرفه فتحت الباب شافت الغرفه سابحه بالظلام وصوت خافت عباره عن انين متقطع يطلع من داخل الغرفه ،الضوء المتسلل من الباب تسلظ على السرير..أم فهد ارتاعت وقربت بخطوات متمهله من مصدر الصوت الى ان توضحت لها الرؤيه .
كانت هيفاء متكوره على السرير ضامه المخده وتبكي بنحيب حارق ،أم فهد انصدمت من منظر بنتها المكسور وتلقائيا صدرت منها بصوت قلق:هيفاء بنتي..!
هيفاء رفعت راسها من المخده والدموع تتابع جريانها على وجهها وعيونها غارقه بالدموع على وشك الانهيار:يما..!
هيفاء تعبرت تبي تكمل الجمله بس النطق خانها لكن أم فهد أتجهت لها تستجيب لندائها الصامت وضمتها لصدرها،هيفاء ضمت أمها بكل قوة كأنها تبي تنقل الاحزان اللي مثقله على قلبها وتحمل الهم اللي معتمر نفسها الى أمها عشان تخفف عنها الهجران اللي عانت منه في الايام اللاخيره .
أم فهد ماقاطعت بنتها بالكلام خلتها تفرغ بكاءها على صدرها والسكين تقطع قلبها مو عارفه السبب اللي سبب لبنتها التعاسه والآم وحست بضعفها مثل العصفور المكسور جناحه ولا بيده حيله والالم الاكبر انها مو عارفه شلون تنقذها من هالحزن والاكتئاب .
لما هدأت أنفاس هيفاء ورجعت نبضاتها لمعدلها الطبيعي ،رجعت أم فهد كتوفها للورا عشان تتمعن في ملامحها كانت ملطخه بالدموع الجافه وعيونه ميته فيها الحياه.
أم فهد بحزن:يما هيفاء حبيبتي وش فيك ..؟
هيفاء ماردت وضلت عيونها شارده في الفراغ ماتبي تكلم لانها اذا تكلمت بيرجع العذاب يزحف لقلبها .
أم فهد بعذاب:هيفاء قولي لي الله يخليك ماأقدر اشوفك حرام عليك اللي تسوينه فيني.
هيفاء سندت رأسها على كتف أمها بتعب :يما أنا تعبانه أنا حيييييييييل تعبانه ..!
أم فهد وهي تتألم :انزين قولي لي عشان أساعدك..؟
هيفاء وهي تحس باللوعه من الآسى اللي ساكن في نفسها :ماحد يقدر يساعدني .. ماحد يقدر..(رددت هالكلمات وهي تهذي)
ام فهد وهي على وشك البكاء من حالتها اللي تدمي القلب:مايصير يابنتي ..مايصير اللي تسوينه في نفسك على الاقل حطيني معك في الصوره.
هيفاء هزأت راسها باقتناع ورفعت عينها لامها برجى :ارجوك يايما اذا تبيني تساعديني خليك بجنبي لاتخليني لحالي ..الوحشه قتلتني.
أم فهد أجابت لطلب بنتها بصمت تحس بالعجز عن فعل أي شئ يقدر يخفف عليها الشئ الوحيد اللي كان بامكانها تسويه انها تخليها ترتاح بحضنها لين تهدئ من روعتها ،حل السكون على الغرفه بعد نوبات بكاء هيفاء واسترخت أنفاسها الا أم فهد اللي قعدت ترثي على حال بنتها الى ان نامت هي وهيفاء على السرير الى ساعات الصباح الباكر.

************************************************** ***

هيفاء صحت على صوت أمها وهي تمسح على جبتها وتقرأ بعض الايات القرآنيه 
هيفاء فتحت عيونها بكسل ودارت بعيونها في الغرفه المعتفسه والفراش اللي يدل على الصراع اللي دار فيه البارحه تذكرت أحداث البارحه بأرهاق لان قواها انهارت وتحس انها ضعيفه تجاه أي شئ التفتت لامها بتثاقل لقتها مندمجه في القراءه ولاأنتبهت لها .
هيفاء بصوت متعب: يمــــــا ..!
أم فهد لما سمعت صوتها تأملتها بحنان:صباح الخير حبيبتي .
هيفاء ابتسمت بعذوبه :صباح النور.
هيفاء كانت تحس بالخوف من مواجهة امها باللي صار أمس لانها تعرف ان الخيار الوحيد قدامها هو الحقيقه وأمها ماراح تفهمها.
أم فهد وهي تلمس خدها بنتها كأنها ترسل لها باصابعها حبها: وش أخبارك اليوم .. أحسن..؟
هيفاء قامت على حيلها من السريربوهن واستندت بظهرها على السرير تقنع فيها أمها بطريقه ملتويه أنها بخير:ابد يا يما مافيني ..
أم فهد وهي مو مقتنعه: واللي صارأمس وش تسمينه..؟
هيفاء حست بارتباك وراحت تدور بعيونها على أجابه مرضيه : اللي صارأمس كان خوف يايما من الزواج والحياه الجديده والظروف زادت من خوفي لما تملكت العنود لاني حسيت اني بصير وحيده.
أم فهد بصدمه:ليش أنتي موافقه على نواف ..؟
هيفاء جمدت وردت ببرود:أي ايما على نواف ..انا صحيح كنت هالايام متشككه انه مايبني بس الجواب جاني يثبت عكس شكوكي والدليل انه يبي يتملك علي بسرعه.
أم فهد وهي تأمل وجهه بنتها تدور على دليل يثبت عكس كلامها لكن ملامحه تدل على ثقتها بالكلام اللي تقوله :أي يايما بس مو هذا كلامك قبل كم يوم لما قلت لي انك ماتبينه..؟
هيفاء نزلت رأسها تخفي الحقيقه عن أمها: هذاك أول والاول تحول.
أم فهد أمسكت كتف هيفاء بعد ماأثار كلام هيفاء أعصابها :وشلون هذاك أول..هيفاء هذا زواج مو لعبه مره تقولين أبيه ومره تقولين ماأبيه..!
هيفاء سحبت كتفها من يد أمها وتكلمت بحده:يما أنا كنت عميه عن الحقيقه ولاشلون أرفض واحد يحبني ويبي سعادتي قبل أي شئ في هالدنيا.
أم فهد وهي تناظرها بغير صدق لان عيونها تعكس كلامها ،كانت عيونها بركة سوده من العذاب .
أم فهد أستسلمت لعنادها:مادام هذا قرارك فاأنا ماعندي أي أعتراض لكن بحذرك لان خالتك لطيفه تجهز الملكه بيكون اخر هالشهر.
هيفاء بققت عينها :يعني بيكون بعد أسبوعين.
أم فهد بوجه صارم:هذا أنا قلتلك ولقد أعذر من انذر..الحين مادام وافقتي لازم نجهز له.
هيفاء شخصت عيونها للفراغ تفكر سرعة مجرى الاحداث ماتوقعت ان موافقتها بتعكس عليها الاضراربينما أمها سحبت نفسها بهدوء وطلعت من الغرفه.

************************************************** ************

----------


## سجينة الآهات

نواف كان قاعد على المكتب ويبحث بين الاوراق المبعثره على المكتب وأصوات التلفونات الصادره من المكاتب تشتت عليه انتباهه لما رن جواله الخاص فجأه.
شاف الاسم على الشاشه "لــــــــــــولـــــــــــــوه"
عبس عن وجهه ورد على التلفون من غير نفس:الــــــــــــــــــو..
وصله صوت لولوه بدلع مبالغ:الــــــــــــــو مرحبا حبيبي..
نواف تنهد بملل:هلا.. لـــــــــــولـــــــــــوه.
لـــــــولـــــــوه بغنج:وش أخبارك حبيبي ..؟
نواف تنرفز:بخير الحمدالله ..لولوه انا عندي شغل بكلمك بعدين.
لولوه رفعت صوتها بحمق:وانا كل مكلمتك قلت عندي شغل متى أكلمك يعني..؟
نواف طلع زفير دليل على قلة صبره:مووقته الحين ..انا الحين في الشركه اذا رجعت البيت بنتفاهم.
لولوه مدت صوتها بعناد:لا ماراح أصدقك ..نواف انت وش فيك تهرب من مكالماتي.
نواف مسك أعصابه:لولوه مايصلح هالكلام هنا ..انا في مكان عمل أوعدك اذا رجعت بتصل لك.
لولوه كملت بغير أقتناع:أيه العب علي بكلامك هذا ترى يانواف أنا مو غبيه مثل البنات اللي تعرفهم تلعب علي بكم كلمتين حلوين.
نواف مسك رأسه من الانفجار:اللهم صبرك ياروح ..وش تبيني اقولك ..أكثر من كذا.
لولوه بمكرمدروس:أبيك تقدم تطلب يدي من اهلي .
نواف وكأنه لقى المفتاح:بس هذا حاضرمن عيوني ..اي أوامر ثانيه سعادتك.
لولوه استنكرت كلامه:قاعد تتمصخر حضرتك ..لامشكور ماأبغى شئ.
نواف بقرف:ياللللللللله مع السلامه .
لولوه بخبث:الا ماقلتك شفت ست الحسن والدلال خطيبتك.
نواف رد السماعه لأذنه بسرعه بصدمه:من تقصدين..هيفـــــــــــاء..!
لولوه ابتسمت باستمتاع:أي هيفاء المقروده في غيرها.
نواف عصب:احترمي نفسك هذه بتصير حرمتي.
لولوه بدهشه: نعــــــــم نعــــــــــــم..! حرمتك وانا وين رحت..!
نواف ابتسم بسخريه:حبيبتي لولوه ما تعرفين متى الواحد يعيف الواحده ..عاد أنا يا مسكينه عفتك من زمان.
لولوه كملت بصراخ:أكيد ماحد غيرها غسل مخك الاهيفاء..؟
كمل نواف ببرود: سواء بوجود هيفاء أو عدمها..أنا أصلا ماكان لي نيه أتزوجك من عرفتك.
لولوه بصوت يتقطعه الحزن:بس أنا أحبك يانواف .
نواف حن قلبه عليها:شوفي لولوه أنا أسف صدقيني لوكنت حبيتك كان خطبتك بس ماصار النصيب.
لولوه بقهر:بعد ثلاث سنين علاقه جاي تقول لي بكل ببرود ماصار النصيب هيين يانواف ان ماخليتك تندم على اللي سويته فيني.
نواف مد يده بتنرفز:ياللله عاد أنا ماسويت شئ غلط ..وانتي موأول واحده تدخل في علاقه وتنتهي لكن أظاهر عقلك شوي متخلف وبعدين وش تقدرين تسوين لي واللي ماتواصلينه بيدك واصليه برجولك. 
لولوه بغضب وآثار البكاء في صوتها:لاتنسى يانواف اني شفت هيفاء واعرفها زيييييين وأقدر أقولها كل الحقيقه.
نواف أرتاع :شوفي يا لولوه أن قربت من هيفاء ولاكلمتيها.. صدقيني لا خلي فضيحتك في الديره كلها.
لكن نواف لقى نفسه يكلم حاله في التلفون لانها سكرت التلفون بوجهه ،أسند رأسه بتعب لظهر الكرسي محتاروشلون ورط نفسه مع بنت تافهه مثلها كل تفكيرها محصور بالزواج.

طل السكرتيرمن الباب:استاز نواف في زبون يستناك بخليه يدخل..؟
نواف تنهد بتعب :خــــــــله يدخــــــــل.

*********************************************

في مكتب يقع في أحد الضواحي الراقيه بلندن ،في المكتب الرئيسي اللي يحتله مدير الشركه كان تركي معطي كل أنتباهه وتركيزه على الاوراق ويتصفحها بتوتر بالغ لدرجة أنه زميله في الشركه أيلي اللي كان قاعد قباله لاحظ تصرفاته كأنه يبي يدفن نفسه في الشغل كان ياخذ كل وقته بالشغل كأنها متعه مع أنه بعض الامور ماكانت ضروريه لكنه يتولاها .
أيلي كان يتأمل تركي بتفكير:تركـــــي شوي شوي حاسب لاتأكل الاوراق.
تركي هز رأسه بتهديد:أيلي رجاء لاحد يقاطعني.
أيلي بسط يده على سطح المكتب بصوت عشان ينتبه له:لا ياتركي حالتك مابينسكت عليها شوف حالك شلون صار.
تركي كتف يده على صدره وابتسم بسخريه:وش فيها حالي بعد..!
ألي أشر بيده لوجهه باستغراب:انت شفت حالك بالمرآه قبل ماتجي دقنك صارله كم يوم ماحلقته وأكثرمن هيك تدبح نفسك بالشغل مايصح هيك ياخيي.
تركي لمس ذقنه يحكها واللي أهملها بغيراهتمام لكن ألي أستعجب من بروده ورفع يده بوجهه تعبير عن وجوده:شووو وين رحت لاأنت أكيد مش تركي اللي بعرفه.
تركي مسك رأسه بارهاق:أيلي وش فيك صاير مثل المرأه تتذمر واجد.
أيلي لاحظ وجهه المتعب بقلق:تركي صاير شئ في البيت قلي لي ..؟
تركي تخللت يده شعره دليل على مشاعر مكبوته: وليش في شئ ما صار أكثر..
أيلي أقترب من تركي بخوف:شو خير أن شاء الله ..عمتك فيها شئ.
تركي رفع عيونه لأيلي بألم:شفت شلون تفكيرك سيده راح لعمتي ماعمركم فكرتوا فيني شئ.. دايما حاطيني مثل التمثال ماأطيح بنظركم.
أيلي أنتبه لنفسه بخجل:أنا أسف يا تركي ماكان قصدي.
تركي ابتسم ابتسامه صفراء:لاعادي تعودت .
وقف تركي ومشى لناحية حائط الزجاج اللي يطل على الشارع الرئيسي ،وقف بقامته الطويله وبنطلونه وقميصه الاسود اللي لبسهم الصبح وكانت يدينه غارقه في جيوبه وهويطالع برى،بما أنه كان يعطي أيلي ظهره ماقدر يعرف اللي تعكسه تعابيروجهه لكن شئ في وضعية كتوفه وانحناءة رأسه الاسود كان معبر بشده.
تركي تكلم من غير توقع:مستعد ياأيلي تسمع قصتي.
أيلي هزرأسه باستجابه سريعه:أي أكيد.
انخفض ذقنه بحده وخرجت أنفاسه بقوه كأنه كان يكبتها من لمده طويله ،وبدى تركي يسرد الاحداث باختصار وأيلي مستمع بانصات وهو موجه كل أنتباهه له.
تركي كمل وبصوته عاطفه جياشه وفي عيونه ضغف ماشافه ايلي من قبل:بس وهذا اللي صار..!
طعنت أيلي الوحشه اللي بينت في صوته وشعر بالذنب لانه كان أعمى عن حالة رفيقه:مابعرف شو بقدر أقولك ياتركي الصراحه حالتك صعبه كتير.
تنهد تركي ساحب نفس عميق مرتجف وتردد الهجران في صوته:انا تعبت ياأيلي من الوحده تعبت من الشقا والغربه حتى الانسانه الوحيده اللي حركت قلبي تخلت عني ..أنا ياأيلي طول عمري بظل وحيد ومعزول ..عمتي حاطتني صنم ماأتعب ولالي أي احتياجات أنسان قوي مايضعف لكن انا في النهايه أنسان حالي الناس أمرض واتعب ماعمرهم أسالوني تركي يبغي شئ تركي محتاج شئ لأني شماعه عندهم يطلبون مني اللي يبون .
مر صمت ثقيل بالتوتر لكنه مباشرة رجع وجهه ينغلق على نفسه مستخدم الدرع عشان يمحي به ماظهر من تعابيره.
أيلي تقدم لتركي يواسيه:لكن ياتركي أناغيرأناخيك بخاف على مصلحتك ..وعشان حالتك الصحيه لازم تاخود أجازه وخل الشغل عليي .
تركي بقسوه: لا ماراح أخذ أجازه كفاني أجازات .
أيلي حط ايده على صدره يترجاه :كرمالي ياتركي ..انا رفيقك اللي بتسند ظهرك عليه صدقني مابقدر أشوف حالك هيك واسكت.
تركي تنهد باستسلام :خلاص بشوف.
طمأنه أيلي بابتسامه:لاتخاف ياتركي أعتمد علي ..وهله بتروح لشقتك ترتاح ومابدي أي مناقشه.
تركي ابتسم بسخريه:ماكنك مسختها شوي قمت تلعب دورعمتي لطيفه.
أيلي سحبه من أيده:بلعب دور عمتك ولاخيتك..مابيهم بتروح هله على البيت.
تركي ضحك وخذا معطفه واتجه للباب والتفتت لأيلي:لاتستغل فرصة اني مو موجود وتقعد تتغزل في الموظفات .
أيلي ضحك ورفع يده ببراءه:لا أتطمن خيي.
رفع تركي يده بتوديع:يالله بــــــــــــاي.
أيلي ابتسم برضى :بـــــــــــاي.

************************************************** ***************


كانت العنود قاعده بغرفتها بتوتر وضامه ايدينها بقوه وهي تحاول تهدي نفسها بينما الكوافيره تحط اللمسات الاخيرة ولما خلصت قعدت تشوف نفسها بالمرايا ..والكوافيره فرحانه بالتحفه اللي سوتها:اسم الله عليكي شو بتجنني..
العنود ابتسمت بتوتر: كله من شغلك ايدك..
الكوافيره وهي تهز براسها: لا حياتي انتي اللي بتجنني..
العنود قامت من مكانها وخذت الفستان اللي كان طالع مقاسها بالضبط بعدها استئذنت الكوافيره وطلعت بينما العنود خلعت ملابسها وغاصت في طيات الفستان كانت تحاول تسكر الازرار لما دخلت امها الغرفة..
ام حمد: خليه انا بسكره ..
خلصت ام حمد من شغلها و التفتت العنود لها عشان تشوفها..ام حمد اللي لما شافت شكل بنتها ماقدرت تمسك نفسها وبدت الدموع تتجمع بعيونها..
العنود تبتسم لامها بحنان:يمـــــه شفيكي هذا بدل ماتفرحين..ترا والله بتصيحيني..
ام حمد وهي تمسح الدموع اللي نزلت: مو احسلك تبكين وتخربين هالزين كله..
العنود ضحكت:ههههههههههه..
ام حمد بابتسامه: عساها دوم هالضحكه...ها يمه انتي جاهزه..
العنود بتوتر: يمــــــه هيفاء وينها؟
هيفاء من عند الباب: انـــــــــــــا جيـــــــــت!
العنود طارت لها عند الباب: هيوووووووووووووف..
هيفاء وهي ضامتها: الله واكبر تراك بتملكين مو تتزوجين..يعني للحين انا لاصقه فيك..
العنود وهي تطالعها بعتب: والله انك سخيــــــفه..فكرتك ماراح تجين..
هيفاء :يابنت الحلال انا ماجي هذا من سابع المستحيلات..بعدين يفوتني البوفيه..
العنود وهي تضربها: يالخايسه..
هيفاء قعدت تضحك ..ام حمد: الله يخليكم لبعض..انزين يله اجهزي عشان تنزلين..
العنود بهدوء: خلاص يمه انا جاهزه...
ام حمد هزت راسها وطلعت ..وهيفاء التفتت للعنود وهي تقول بخبث: اما فواز لايشوفك بيستخف عقله عليكي..
العنود وهي تمثل بلا مباله وهي قاعده تلبس الصندل: اصلاً فواز مايهمني..
هيفاء حست بالقهر منها:انا اللحين ابي اعرف انتي ليش ماتعترفين انك تحبينه..
العنود كانت بتكلم بس قطعت عليها هيفاء: اسمعي يالعنود لاتقولين انك ماتحبينه لانك لو ماتحبينه ماكنت وافقتي عليه..واسمعيها مني يالعنود لا تخربين اللي بينك وبينه بكبريائك..
العنود ظلت للحظات وهي تفكر بكلمات هيفاء وعارفه ان كلامها كله صح لانها بالفعل اكتشفت ان موافقتها بدافع الحب مو شي ثاني لانه ما كان يهمها اذا كان يحبها او لأ اهم شي انها تكون جمبه ومعاه..
هيفاء بلطف: يله خلينا نزل ترا الناس وصلوا حتى الجوهره موجوده..
العنود:اوكي ..بس انتي انزلي قبلي عشان تقولين للدي جي تحط الموسيقى اللي اخترتها..
هيفاء سبقت العنود بالنزول والعنود وقفت عند الدرج تنتظر تسمع الموسيقى ..هيفاء كانت تحت ومتجه للدي جي لما مسكتها الجوهره.
الجوهره: ها ياختي وينكم ترا مره تاخرتوا..
هيفاء :واذا ماخليتيني اروح اشغل الموسيقى بنتأخر اكثر..
الجوهره لما استوعبت ابتعدت عن طريق هيفاء: ايه يله روحي بسرعه...
الجوهره راحت وقعدت مكانها بينما هيفاء اامرت الدي جي انها تحط الموسيقى ووقفت مكانها بترقب..صدحت الموسيقى الناعمه على كبر الصاله ونزلت العنود بهدوء ورزانه وكل العيون تصوبت نحوها تصلي على النبي وكانت العنود طالعه آيه من الجمال وكانت عيونها تدور على امها ولما شافتها لقتها تبتسم لها حنان وتأشرلها مكان ام فواز،راحت العنود لمكان ماشرت امها وحصلت ام فواز واقفه تنتظرها ولما وصلت لها العنود باستها على راسها.
ام فواز بابتسامه:بسم الله عليكي ..وماشالله .
ابتسمت العنود وراحت وقعدت على الكرسي المخصص لها ولما توقفت الموسيقى قاموا الحريم يسلمون عليها ويباركون لها ويتمنون لها السعاده قربت منها الجوهره وعلى وجهها ابتسامة عريضة:مبروك يامرت اخوي
العنود وهي تضحك: الله يبارك بعمرك..
الجوهره وهي تمثل التكبر: شوفي عاد تراك صرتي مرت اخوي معناتها اوامري طاعه
العنود:لا والله ليكون انا ماخذني اخوك عشان اصير خدامه عندك..
الجوهره تضحك:ههههههه..امزح معك يابنت الحلال..والله اني فرحانه عشانك وعشانه ..
وبعدها ابتدى الرقص واول من افتتح الرقص هي هيفاء ومعاها الجوهره..وبعد ساعه قربت ام حمد من العنود:العنود يمه يله قومي معاي اخوك ينطرك بالمجلس الداخلي عشان تبصمين على ورقة الملكة..
العنود حست بالتوتر يجتاح جسمها قامت مع امها وتوجهت معاها وهي مو حاسه بالعالم اللي حوليها ولما دخلت شافت حمد قاعد وقدامه ورقه ،الورقه اللي خلاص بتقيدها بفواز طول العمر،رفعت عينها لحمد اللي كان مصدوم بجمال اخته قرب منها وباسها على خدها:مبروك يالعنود
العنود ابتسمت له: الله يبارك لك..عقبالك..
حمد وهو يتنحنح: احم احم للأسف بتتحطم قلوب كثير من البنات نظراً الى اني معتزل الزواج..
العنود ضحكت وقعدت وهو بدوره قعد بجمبها بينما امها قعدت من الصوب الثاني جمبها،اشر لها حمد مكان ماتبصم جمب توقيع فواز المميز..ارتجفت ايدها وهي تبصم..بعدها وقف حمد واخذ الورقة وطلع من المجلس بينما ام حمد تعدل شعرها..
ام حمد: اسمعيني يايمه ماوصيك بالثقل ..على انك ماتحتاجين وصايه..
العنود خافت لما شافت امها وقفت،امسكت كم امها بخوف:على وين يايمه؟
ام حمد باستغراب: بطلع خلاص زوجك بيدخل اللحين.
العنود بخوف: يمه واللي يسلمك اقعدي معاي..
ام حمد وهي تبتسم: اقعد ايش اسوي..سمي بالرحمن مالك شر ان شالله..
قعدت العنود لحالها وهي تتأمل ابهامها الازرق من لون الحبر حست بصوت من عند الباب رفعت راسها شافت حمد يكلم امها بتوتر وباين الغضب على ملامحه..هبط قلبها بالارض من الخوف حست ان فواز مسوي شي ولا هو وينه ماجا..معقوله فواز رحل ..معقوله يسويها ويحطم قلبها من جديد..هل ممكن يكون هذا انتقامه منها انها يتركها ليلة الملكة..تمسكت بفستانها بقوه وهي تحاول تمالك اعصابها وهي مغمضه عينها تمنع دموعها من انها تتساقط..
:العنــــــــود!
العنود رفعت راسها بقوه..وشافته واقف قدامها بثوبه وشماغه وبهيبته اللي ملت المكان بوجوده..كان فواز قلبه يدق بسرعه غريبه وهو يتأمل جمالها ،هل معقوله في وحده بجمالها بلع ريقه بصعوبه واتجه لمكان ماكانت قاعده وقعد بجمبها..العنود كانت ترتجف من راسها لساسها ومنزله راسها تحاول انها تتفادى نظراته..
فواز بصوت اجش: مبروك.
العنود بصوت منخفض: الله يبارك لك..
فواز من زمان كان يتمنى هاللحظه ولما صارت معد عرف ايش يقول..
العنود جمعت شجاعتها وتكلمت بصوت يرتجف: فـــــواز..
فواز التفت عليها من غير مايقول شي ..العنود حطت عينها بعينه وهي تتكلم: فواز بالنسبه للكلام اللي قلته ..
فواز وهو يهز راسه: انسي الكلام اللي قلته..
العنود قطعت عليه كلامه: لا ماقدر..انا بس ابي اسألك سؤال واحد..
فواز بهدوء: اسألي.
العنود بهدوء: انت ليش سويت كذا..؟
فواز مافهم عليها فقطب جبينه بحيرة: سويت ايش؟
العنود بحزن: ســـــاره.
فواز بمراره: سارة ماضي وانتهيت منه ..
العنود بصوت متهدج: وانــــــــا؟
فواز بصوت اجش: انتـــــي..انتي الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل..تعرفين وين؟
العنود هزت راسه بعدم معرفه ..فكمل فواز وهو يأشر على قلبه: هنـــــــا..
العنود اجهشت بالبكي وماتعرف ايش تقول..فواز لما شافها تبكي فهمها غلط وقام واقف وهو يحس بالم : مايحتاج تبكين يالعنود اذا ماتبيني قوليها وخلصينا..
العنود رفعت راسها بصدمه: فواز انت ايش تقول..
فواز لف عليها بغضب: كلامي واضح ومايحتاج اي توضيح..دامك ماتحبيني ليه وافقتي من الاول..عشان تذليني؟
العنود وهي ترفرف بعينها مو مصدقه: انا ابغى اذلك ..وانا ماحبك؟ اصلاً لو كنت ماحبك مارح اضيع حياتي عشان اذلك ..
فواز وهو مو مستوعب اللي سامعه: يعني انتي تحبيني..؟
العنود حست باحراج شديد واللون الاحمر غطا وجهها بالكامل..
فواز ابتسم ورجع جالس جمبها: طيب يابنت الحلال ليه تسوين كذا ومعيشتنا بعذاب..
العنود بحزن:انت اللي خربت كل شي..
فواز هز راسه: صح كلامك ..بس هذاك اليوم اللي شفتيني فيه معاها كان آخر يوم اشوفها فيه ..وبرايك ماتظنين اني عوقبت عليه..
العنود ابتسمت وهي تتذكر اللي سوته فيه..فواز وهو يضحك: ايه مستانسه..
العنود بصوت رقيق: آسفـــــــه..
فواز وقف وهو يمد ايده لها..العنود حطت ايدها بايده ووقفها:تظنين ابوك بيمانع اذا عزمتك على العشا برا؟
العنود هزت كتفها: مادري..بس مو لازم فيه عشا..
فواز بخبث: مايحتاج خلاص انا اصلاً بروح..
العنود مسكت كمه بسرعه: على وين بدري؟
فواز طالع ايدها على كمها..والعنود لما انتبهت سحبت ايدها بسرعه..ضحك فواز عليها: انا قصدي بروح اجيب شي من السيارة وبرجع..
العنود حست وجهها صار طماطه..طلع فواز ورجع بعدها بدقايق وفي ايده علبة صغيرة.
فواز:هاتي يدك.
مدت العنود ايدها بارتجاف..مسكها فواز وهو يفتح العلبه اللي بان فيه خاتم مبين عليه الغلا ،لبسها الخاتم وبعدها باس ايدها ..

*************************
اعزائي هل تظنون ان هل الفرحة بتتم على حالها؟
وتركي ايش راح يكون مصيره؟
وهيفاء..

----------


## إشراق

متى الباقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

إشراق شفيش علي أبي كلمة شكر على الأقل يا أما تدخلين وانتي معصبة أو همش القصة و بس

----------


## إشراق

لاوالله مو معصبه واني بنفسي اشكرش شكراً كثيراً من كل قلبي على تعبتش على تنزيل القصه وآسفة إذا قللت في شي من حقش ......... انتي تدري لو اشوفش احضنش وابوسش على مجوهودش هذا كله ............. لكن وش اسوي القصه تجنن الواجد ههههههه....... لكن مدخل واني معصبه........
وأرد اقول آآآآآآآآآآآسفه...... بليز لاتاخذي عني فكره سيئه..
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
 :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes: 
 :cool: 
آسفه لأني طولت .............  :embarrest:

----------


## سجينة الآهات

لا عادي حبيبتي شدعوة 
وراح أعطيش الجزء بعد شوي

----------


## إشراق

فين متى بعد شوي ؟

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على القصه الرائعه وفي انتطار التكمله

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الجـــــــــــــــزء الاخيـــــــــــــر.. 
تركي طلع من الشركه يمشي من غير وجهه معينه على الرصيف بدون مايعرف وين بيروح ولايهتم للمكان اللي بيروح له كان كل همه ان ينفس عن الضيقه اللي 
في نفسه حس تركي انه في شئ ثقيل معتمر على قلبه خاطره يطلعه فاأعتبر ان 
الشغل الوسيله الوحيده اللي بتنسيه همومه ،فحاول يغرق نفسه بالشغل عشان ينساها
لكن محاولاته بائت بالفشل لان كل نفس يتنفسه هيفاء عايشه فيه،هيفاء كانت جزء منه ومن روحه ،كان تركي يؤمن ان الجسد مايعيش بدون الروح لكنه اكتشف انه روحه تركها وراه عايشه في السعوديه فكيف ياترى ينفصل الروح عن الجسد..
كان الماره على الرصيف يطالعون هالشبح الهائم بفضول كأنه من عالم ثاني لانه يمشي من غير توقف ولا كأن الناس عايشه معه في هالكون .
تركي وقف عند تقاطع الاشارات ينطر تغير لون الاشاره ،كان دايما يعتبر لندن بلاده الثانيه عشان يأخذ استراحه من الرسميات والشغل ويحس بالراحه فيها اول ماينزل في المطار لكن هالمره حس بالوحشه واصبحت فجاءه بارده وضيقه وكأن الكون كله وقف على تعاسته ،رفع تركي رأسه يسمح لعيونه أخيرا تأمل اللي حوله شاف في الجهه الثانيه من الشارع بنت محتشمه باين من مظهرها أنها خليجيه واقفه مع طفل صغير وتبتسم له بنعومه وفجأه بطريقه مؤلمه تحولت ملامح وجهها الى ملامح هيفاء الناعمه تبتسم له ،أتسعت عيون تركي من الصدمه وتجمد في مكانه جزء منه كان يبغي يعبر الشارع بسرعه ويقترب منها بلهفه عشان مايخونه خياله أختفت في لحظه عن بصره بسبب الماره تلفت تركي يمين ويسار يدور عليها ورجع يشوفها لكن هالمره كانت مرأه مجهوله بالنسبه له بينما المرأه كانت تطالعه بخوف من نظراته الغريبه تنهد تركي بيأس وأحباط ونزل رأسه عباره عن خيبة الامل كانه شخص خسر معركته مع الموت.

************************************************** *******

بعد يومين من ملكة العنود كانت هيفاء قاعد على المرجيحه في الحديقه وتصفح مجله بدون ماتقرأ كلمه واحده لأن بالها كان في مكان بعيد ،وقلبها سرقه شخص 
ولافكرت تستعيده منه لان قلبها كان ملكه من البدايه وراح يظل ملكه،انقطع حبل افكارها لما قعدت جنبها مها أختها وتحرك الكرسي بسرعه كأنها تفكر باللي راح تقوله .
مها بتردد:أمممممم هيفــــــــاء..!
هيفاء وهي تصفح المجله بملل:نعم مهـــــــا..
مها وبعيونها سؤال:كنت بسألك يعني الحين انت بتتزوجين نواف خلاص.
هيفاء مسكت الصفحه بقوه تفكر لثواني بعدها غيرتها:أي وش رأيك يعني..؟
مها كانت تلعب بأصابعها بتوتر:لابس كنت أسأل .
هيفاء حست ان بين كلمات أختها شئ تبي توصل لها:ليش أنت ماتبيني أخذه ..؟
مها رفعت عينها لأختها بخوف:الصراحه انا ماأبيك تأخذينه ..!
هيفاء تركت المجله والتفتت لاختها باهتمام :ليش أنت شايفه عليه شئ..؟
مها كانت منزله رأسها متشككه وتعبث بخيوط الكرسي .
هيفاء نادتها بألحاح:مها أرجوك قولي لي..؟
مها التفتت حوليها تهرب من الجواب:ماأدري وش أقولك هو مافيه شئ بس ..
هيفاء مسكت يدها برجى:بس وشو..؟
هيفاء ابتسمت لها تشجعها :قولي ماراح أزعل.
مها وكأنها تطمنت:هيوووووف انا أحبك كثير ونواف هذا مايستاهلك صدقيني.
هيفاء طالعتها بنظرة شك:ليش انت شايفه عليه شئ .
مها وهي تفكر:ماأعرف وش أقولك نواف واجد مغرور وشايف نفسه على وشو ماأدري .. أنت ماتشوفينه لما يجي بيتنا يشوفني ولايسلم علي عكس تركي يراعي الصغير والكبير.
هيفاء توقف قلبها عن الخفقان وردد لسانها الاسم تلقائيا اللي ردده قلبها الاسابيع طويله:تـــــــــــركي.
مها وهي تتابع تعابير أختها المخطوفه:أي تركي ليتك تأخذينه يا هيفاء بدال نواف ..نواف ماعمره كلم وسأل عن أخبارنا ولا حتى حاول يزور بيتنا.
هيفاء سرحت عيونها في الفراغ تستمع لصوت أختها وكأنه يأتي من بعيد بينما أفكارها أحتله شخص واحد ..ردت هيفاء بصمت شخص يامها لوكان يحبني ماترددت ولا لحظه أني أتزوجه.
مها مسكت يد أختها تذكرها بوجودها:هيفــــاء تسمعيني ..!
هيفاء هزت رأسها بأحباط كأنها تعترف بها الحقيقه القاسيه:اسمعك يامها.
مها وهي تحاول تتذكر:لوتتصورين ياهيفاء قد أيش تركي حنون معنا ..راح مره في لندن معنا أنا وأمي السوق وأصرأن أمي ماتدفع ولافلس ولافوق ذا كله بقولك شئ بس ماتعلمين حد.
هيفاء خرجت من شرودها والتفتت لاختها تنتبه لها بملل :ماراح أقول لأحد تكلمي.
مها أبتسمت بحماس: رحنا السوبر ماركت نشتري تموين للشقه لما دخلنا تركي مسكني على صوب وسألني ..لكن تصوري وش سألني..؟
هيفاء تسارعات دقات قلبها خايفه من اللي راح تقوله أختها لكنها ردت لاأراديا:وش سألك..؟
مها وهي تتابع الكلام بجديه:سألني وش الأكل اللي تحبه هيفاء .
هيفاء حست بالدم يتجمد في عروقها من الصدمه وتجمعت الدموع في عينها مو قادره تصدق اللي تسمعه..لمست كلمات الاهتمام قلبها بألم..أحرقت الدموع عيونها والعبره خنقتها بشده.
مها مالاحظت التغيراللي صارعلى أختها وكملت سرد حديثها بأستمتاع:قلت له انك تحبين الكروسون بالجبن على الفطور والباستا على الغذاء بعدها سألني عن الشوكلت اللي تحبينه باهتمام ..قلت له ماأعرف فراح أشترالك كل انواع الشوكلاته ولما رجعنا الشقه حطها في الثلاجه عشان ماتعرفين أن هو اللي شراها.
هيفاء دموعها اللي حبستها تدرجت على خدها تطلق لآلأمها العنان والمعاناه اللي رافقتها في الاسابيع الاخيره فكان كلام أختها مها مثل الشعره اللي قصمت ظهر البعير.
مها ارتاعت من دموع أختها اللي ارتاحت على خدها الحزين وعيونها الشارده في البعيد :هيفــــــــاء حبيبتي وش فيك..
هيفاء لما سمعت صوت أختها أغمضت عينها بقوه تهرب من الحقيقه ..مستحيل هذا يكون تركي الجاف ..تركي قاسي مستحيل يصير رقيق وحنون ..لكنها أكتشفت انها حكمت عليه من موقف واحد ورسمت الشخصيه اللي تناسبه من خيالها ..شخصيه أنانيه ماتحب ولاتهتم بمشاعر الناس ..لامت هيفاء في نفسها أختها لأنها كانت تحاول تكرهه لكن اختها وعتها بدون ماتدري وعتها للواقع بأن تركي طلع عكس ظنونها. 
مها وهي تحس بالخوف من منظر أختها:هيفاء خوفتني ..قلت شئ غلط.
هيفاء قامت من الكرسي بقوه وركضت بأتجاه البيت برعب ومها ظلت في دوامه من التساؤلات والشكوك من التغير اللي طرأ على أختها .. مها لحقتها توقفها بخوف ..لكن هيفاء تابعت ركضها، هربت هيفاء بكل مشاعرها المكبوته بكل جروحها النزيفه وقلبها العليل..كأن شبح تركي بنفسه يطاردها.

***********************************************
لولوه كانت في غرفتها قاعده على نار.. والانتقام من نواف استولى على تفكيرها ليل نهار وتفكر بوسيله انتقام تشفي غليلها منه لكن لازم تعرف نقطة ضعف عدوك عشان توصل له .. ونقطة ضعف نواف الفلوس والطريق الوحيده اللي بتوصل نواف للفلوس هيفاء..فجأه رجعت بها الذاكره ليوم عرس الهنوف وتذكرت أن ريم على علاقه مع هيفاء وأكيد عندها رقم تلفونها لكن الخوف روادها اذا سئلتها عن سبب طلبها لرقم تلفونها وش بترد عليها ..لابتحاول تدور لها عذركافي انه يسكتها.
رفعت السماعه وطلبت رقم ريم وهي تحس بالتوتر مع كل رنه يرن فيها التلفون.
ريم بصوت مرح:الـــــــــــــو..
لولوه ابتسمت بأرتباك :الــــــــــو..مرحبا ريم.
ريم كملت بحماس:هلا واللللللله لولـــــــــوه ..أخبارك..؟
لـــولـــــــوه تذكرت بحزن نواف :انا الحمدالللللله بخير أنتي أخبارك..؟
ريم بصوت يتقطعه الوناااااسه:تمام الحمداللللله ..الا ماقلت لك باركيلي..!
لولوه قطبت جبينها باستغراب:على وشـــــــــــو..؟
ريم وهي تشعربالخجل:خطبني ولد عمي طـــــلال ..كل الناس باركولي الا انت يالدوووووبا..!
لـــولــــوه أبتسمت لها بحسد:مبروك ياريم..تستاهلين واللللللله.
ريم ضحكت بفرحه:تسلمين ياعمـــــــري..عقبالك أن شاء الله.
لولوه حست بالحسره وتكلمت بصوت غامض:ان شـــاء اللللله ..ريم حبيبتي بغيت منك شغله..؟
ريم حست بالفضول :أمري حبيبتي ..عيوني المركبه كلها لك.
لــولــــــوه ضحكت بسخريه:ههههههه لا مشكـــــوره مابغي عيونك المركبه خليها لك .. بس كنت بسألك اذا أنتي تعرفين هيفاء بنت سلمان..؟
ريم حست بأرتباك:هيفـاء بنت سلمان ..! أي طبعا أعرفها ليش..؟
لولوه كملت بخبث:طيب تعرفين رقم تلفونها..؟
ريم خافت من أسئلتها الغريبه:أي أعرفه بس ماراح أعطيك أياه الا اذا قلت لي وش تبين منها أو وش علاقتك فيها..؟
لـــــولــوه تنهدت بملل ورجعت ترسم ابتسامه مصطنعه:انا الحقيقه كنت محتاجه رقم تلفونها لأن واحده من رفيقاتي طلعت تعرفها وتبي تعزمها على عرسها فأنا قلت لها ان رفيقتي ريم تقرب لها.
ريم شكت في كلامها:أهاااااااااا ومن هي رفيقتك هذه..؟
لـــــــولـــــــــوه ارتبكت بوضوح :واحــــده ماتعرفينها.
ريم قعدت لحظه تقلب الكلام في رأسها لان مافي أي سبب مقنع يخليها تعطيها الرقم وفي نفس الوقت مافي أي سبب تخليها تخاف منها لان هذه رفيقتها لولوه تعرفها مده طويله وماراح تسوي شئ غلط تندم أنها عطتها الرقم.
ريم تكلمت بأقتناع:خلاص برسلك الرقم بطاقة أعمال.
لـــولـــــوه تنهدت بأرتياح:مشكـــــــوره حبيتي ..كنت عارفه اني راح اعتمد عليك.
ريم ضحكت بسخريه:ههههههههه..وانا متى رفضت لك طلب ..قول لي لساتك تبين تغيرين تخصصك في الجامعه.
لــــولــــــوه تكلمت بعجله:لا لابثبت على تخصصي ..أقول ريم حبيبتي بخليك الحين عندي أشغال بخلصها.
ريم وهي تحس بالحيره من تصرفات لولوه الغريبه:أوكي ..بــــــــاي.
لــــولـــــــوه بحماس:بــــــــاي.
قفلـــــــت لولوه السماعه وهي تحس أخيرا بنشوة النجاح ..مابقى الا تنفيذ الخطه اللي في رأسها وكل أحلامها بتصير حقيقه ..كل اللي يبعدها عن زواجها من نواف مجرد مكالمه وتنتهي خطبته من هيفاء ..لكنها فكرت اذا كلمتها الحين ماراح توصل لهدفها المنشود بأن نواف يندم انه طالع واحده غيرها ..الضروري انها تكلمها قبل أسبوع من عرسها وساعتها بتكون فضيحته في الديره كلها ومافي بنت تقبله تتزوجه لأن الناس كلهم بيفكرون أنه أكيد فيه عيب خلى العروس تفك خطبتها منه قبل العرس بمده بسيطه ..عفيه عليك يالولوه هذا اللي لازم يصيرمن زمان نواف مستحيل يكون لغيري..هنت لولوه نفسها على ذكاءها ومكرها المدروس بأتقان.
لذلك مــــكالمــة لــــــــولـــــــوه لــــــهـيفــــاء بتأجل أســـــبوع ..

************************************************** ************
تركي كان يمشي في شوارع مثل الجسد الهامد من غير روح وكأن مشاعره اللي تقوده بنفسها ..لقى تركي قدامه المقهى اللي فطر فيه مع هيفاء ذاك الصباح بالنسبه له كانت أحلى ذكرى معها قعد يتأمل بجنون الطاوله اللي قعدوا عليها واللي أحتلتها الحين عائله أنجيليزيه أبتسم تركي بسخريه من الايام في ذاك الوقت كان كل همه انه يفسخ خطبتها من نواف والحين همه الوحيد شلون يستردها له ..مشى تركي تارك المقهى وراه لكن ذكرياته عايشه معه بألم فظيع ،فكر بعلاج لحالته ..سافر لندن عشان يدور على حل ويفكر لكن النتيجه اللي حصلها ان أمنيته كانت صعبه التحقيق لأن من وصل وهويهرب من واقع أن هيفاء تملكت روحه وصار يعيش معها بخياله حتى وهو يشتغل كان أسمها يرن في عقله قبل قلبه طيب وين المفر..أعترف تركي في هاللحظه أن الحب لعنه على الرجل لأنها ماأن تتمكن منه حتى يصبح منهك القوى وضعيف غير قادر على شئ سوى الامل بالنسيان.
شاف تركي قدامه في لحظة ضعف رسام كبير في السن قاعد يرتب عدته كأنه على وشك الرحيل ..فكر تركي بحل يروي ضماه ويشفي غليله ويمكنه من التحكم على الشوق اللي تملك نفسه ويصبره على فرقاها في الايام الموحشه اللي تنتظره بدونه وليالي الارق الطويله .
تركي قرب من الرسام بأبتسامه لطيفه:
Hello..!
الرسام رفع رأسه بينما كان منشغل بالترتيب:
Oh.. hi ser..can i help you..
تركي فرك أيدينه بتوتر وفي عيونه أمل :
Yes..actually Iwant to ask you if you can drow me apaint.
سرعان ماتغيرت ملامح الرسام الى الرفض بشده:
No..no icant ser im sorry.
تركي حس بخيبة أمل :
Why..?
تجاهله الرسام وكمل الشغل اللي كان يسويه:
Because ..im going home ser.
تركي كلمه وبصوته رجاء ملح :
Please..il give what ever you want
الرسام طالعه بتقييم حس بالشفقه على هالرجل البائس فاضطر انه يوافق:
Ok ..il do it for you.what do you want from me to paint.
تركي شكره بحراره وامتنان:
Thank you.. thank you very much ..iwant you to drow me apaint for girl.
الرسام العجوزهزرأسه بتفهم وأبتسم بسخريه ومد أصبعه في وجهه:
Oh isee isee..why your incest..ok do you have picture for her.
تركي اللي كان يبتسم عبس لأنه ماعنده صوره لها وطالعه بنظرة خوف:
Im sorry idont have apicture.
الرسام عصب وتنرفز ولم أغراضه بسرعه وتجاهل تركي المتفاجئ من ردة فعله ورجع يتوسله:
No please don’t go iwill describe her for you.
الرسام التفت له بعصبيه :
That’s impossible icant do this.
تركي وقف يقطع طريقه يترجاه بصوت مختنق يائس:
Please ..you will do me abig favour.
الرسام تنهد وخذا دقيقه يفكروعطا تركي نظرة تزمت بعدها فرش أغراضه مره ثانيه والتفتت لتركي باستسلام:
Ok..describe her please.
تركي تابع كلامه من غير تصديق وابتسم بانتصار،وشرع في وصف هيفاء له مع ان الرسام لاقى صعوبات في رسم ملامح وجهها الحقيقه لكنه نجح بفضل وصف تركي الدقيق لها ،تأمل تركي كل ضربة فرشاه على اللوحه بانفعال والأمل يحسسه بأنه في بيطير من الفرحه،خذا الرسام في رسم اللوحه وقت أطول من العاده لأن الرسمه تعتمد على الوصف لكن تركي كان يرشده لما يغلط أو يخطأ في طريقة رسمها ،مع أنتهاء ثلاث ساعات من الوقت أنتهى الرسام من رسم اللوحه بنجاح.
خذا تركي اللوحه وتأملها باعجاب وحس انه الحياه ابتسمت لها مره ثانيه ،عرف تركي ان اللي يسويه غلط لكن الحياه ظلمته لما حرمته منها ..فليه تبخل عليه بها الرسمه البسيطه اللي عظيمه بالنسبه له لدرجة ان أي فتات منها يكفيه يعيش باقي العمر.

************************************************** ********
بعد أسبوع من التعب والترتيبات للزفاف الموسم كان التجهيز للعرس ماأخذ وقت هيفاء ولاسمح لها وقت للتفكيرفي حالتها الصحيه لدرجة أنها نقصت كم كيلو ..وكل من سألها سبب ضعفها جاوبته تدعي انها نواف يبيها تضعف .. انتهت تقريبا من الاشياء الاساسيه فستان العرس بيوصل بالبريد من باريس والصاله بيتم حجزها على الموعد وتم أعداد شهر العسل يكون في جزر المالديف.
هيفاء كانت لسه داخله قاعة الاحتفالات في الرياض تشرف على الترتيبات في القاعه والعنود كانت تتناقش مع المديره عن لون الورود على الطاولات ،وأم فهد مافارقت سماعة التلفون تبي تأكد أنه كل شئ بيكون في مكانه الصحيح الا هيفاء كانت مثل الدميه اللي يحركونها يأمرونها وهي تنفذ ماحد لاحظ مشاعرها أوتعبها الواضح حتى العنود من تملكت والضحكه ماتفارق شفايفها وكل لحظه والثانيه فواز يتصل لها يعطيها جرعة حب والعنود ترجع لها طايره من الفرحه اللي ماخلاها تهتم أذا كانت رفيقتها محتاجة لها أو لا.
هيفاء كانت حاطه يدها على خدها بملل على طاوله من الطاولات العديده في الصاله شارده في ذكرياتها اللي أصبحت في المده الاخيره من أعز أصدقائها تلقى فيه الونيس لاحست بالوحده ،العنود كانت تراقبها من بعيد حست أنها كانت أنانيه فضلت وناستها على تعاسة رفيقتها ومقصرة في حقها ،تقدمت منها بخطوات متوازنه لاحظت العنود أن شرودها كان الشئ الوحيد اللي تفضل هيفاء تسويه من يوم قرب عرسها.
العنود ابتسمت بعذوبه:وين عقلك راح ياعروس.
هيفاء وعت من سرحانها بخمول:هلا العنود ..وصيتيها اني ابي لون الورود أحمر.
العنود باستغراب:وش فيك هيفاء توك موصتني..اروح أقولها انك تبين أصفر.
هيفاء من غير أهتمام:أي صح ..نسيت أسفه .
العنود باستخفاف:لا انت مانت بصاحيه ..هيفاء أيش حصلك هذا عرسك المفرض تجهزين له وقلبك على يدك من الخوف لكن اللي أشوفه انك مأنتي مهتمه.
هيفاء تجاهلتها وفضلت الصمت والعنود بققت عينها من سلبيتها
العنود بصوت حاد:هيفـــــــــــاء..! انتي وش فيك اذا انتي خايفه من الزواج ترى موأنت أول واحده تتزوج وبعدين أحمدي ربك ماراح تروحين لحد غريب كلها عمتك وولد خالتك.
هيفاء عطتها نظرة مثقله بشعورها الكئيب لكن العنود مافهمت الكلام اللي تحاول هيفاء توصله لها.
العنود هزت كتوفها باستسلام :على راحتك هيفاء أذا ماتبين تكلمين ماراح أجبرك لكن بحذرك عرسك قرب.. لي فات الفوت ماينفع الصوت.
قطع التوتر المشحون بينهم نغمة تلفون هيفاء على الطاوله وهيفاء ماحركت ساكن تشوف من المتصل والعنود تطالعها بصدمه صارت مخدرة العواطف ماتتحمس ولاتهتم لأي شئ.. وماعرفت ليه شعور الاحساس بالشفقه غزا قلبها لما شافت حال بنت خالها اللي ماينحسد عليها.
العنود ببرود:بتردين ولا أنا برد.
هيفاء بصوت مخنوق:ردي انت انا ماراح أرد .
سحبت العنود نفس عميق وردت متنرفزه:الـــــــــــــــــو..!
رد عليها صوت ناعم غريب عليها: الــــــو مرحبـــــا..
العنود قطبت جبينها باستغراب :مرحبتيـــــــن .
الصوت الناعم رد عليها:من معــــــــــي هيفـــــاء..؟
العنود جاوبت برفض:لا هيفاء مشغوله الحين أنا العنود بنت عمتها من أقولها.
الصوت الناعم رد بألحاح :يعنــــــــي ماأقدرأكلمهـــــــا ..؟
العنود متسائله بفضول:لا واللللللله ماتقدرين تكلمينها ..من معي..؟
جاوبتها البنت بتوتر:خلاص مو مهم بكلمها مره ثانيه.
العنــــــود وقفتها بانفعال:لحظه صبــــري..بقولك حاجه..!
لكن العنود لقت نفسها تكلم لسماعه مقفوله ،راود العنود الشك من هالبنت الغريبه اللي تبي تكلم هيفاء أول مره تسمع صوتها وليش خايفه تعطيني أسمها كانت البنت باين عليها مرتبكه ،العنود أكتشفت ان هيفاء كانت بعيده واجد عنها في المده الاخيره .
هيفاء عطت ظهرها للعنود قبل ماتخلص المكالمه ماتبي تكلم أحد لان نفسيتها ماتساعد كانت أمها والعنود هم اللي يتولون كل شئ فما له داعي لمساعدتها.

************************************************** ****************

اليوم الثاني كان اول يوم بالجامعه هيفاء استانست بالجامعه كثير لانه على الاقل 

بتقدر تنشغل فيها عن همومها راحت سجلت وخلصت اوراقها والمواد اللي 

المفروض تاخذها ولما خلصت دقت على العنود عشان تشوف وينها..

العنود بصوت فيه الضحكه:هههه..هلا هيفاء؟

هيفاء:هلا العنود ..ها وينكم؟

العنود:احنـــا بالكافتيريا يله تعالي بسرعه..

هيفاء:اوكي خمس دقايق واكون عندكم؟

هيفاء حاست بالجامعه تبي تدل الكافتيريا ولا دلتها في الاخير سالت وحده من 

البنات اللي كانت مره عليها وين مكان الكافتيريا ..ابتسمت البنت لانها حست ان 

هيفاء جديدة فدلتها على الكافتيريا..واول مادخلت الكافتيريا شافت بنات وجموع 

فرفعت راسها تدور على العنود وهي تقول في نفسها"ويـــن طـــاسه هذي بعد"..

شوي الا وحده تنقز هيفاء على كتفها من ورى التفتت هيفاء وعلى وجهها ابتسامه 

على بالها انها العنود لكن اللي صدمها انها شافت بنت ماتعرفها..

لولوه قربت منها بغرور: هاي هيفاء كيفك؟

هيفاء قطبت جبينها مستغربة شلون ان البنت تعرف اسمها: اهليـــــن..

لولوه بابتسامه صفرا: شكلك ماعرفتيني؟

هيفاء وهي تهز راسها تحاول تتذكر: لاوالله ماعرفتك..اسمحيلي..

ولولوه وهي تقيمها بغموض:انا لولوه رفيقت ريم ..شفتك بالعرس ماتذكرين..

هيفاء وهي تتذكر:اااااااااه بلى اتذكرتك ..اهلين،شخبارك؟

لولوه أستجمعت كل ذره من شجاعتها وهي تتذكر اللي بتسويه:انا تمام..هيفاء بغيتك بموضوع مهم..

هيفاء استغربت: ايش بغيتي؟

لولوه وهي تلفت شافت العنود وهي واقفه تناظرهم بتساؤل فحبت انها 

تعجل:ماقدر اقولك هنا انا بدق عليك اليوم بالليل وتفاهم معك..

هيفاء خافت لما شافت تقاطيع وجهها الجاده: طيب ماعندي مشكله انزين خذي رقمي..

لولوه هزت راسها بثقه نفس وهي تبتعد:مايحتاج اعرفه..

هيفاء وقفت بمكانها مبلمه حست بفضول وهي تتبعها بنظراتها..العنود اوصلت لعند 

هيفاء:هيووووف من هذي اللي تكلمينها؟

هيفاء التفت على العنود :هااا..شفيكي ماعرفتيها هذي لولوه رفيقت ريم..
العنود تفاجأت:ماغيرها راعية النظرات القاتلة..وش عندها الاخت..

هيفاء وهي ترجع نظراتها لمكان ماختفت لولوه بين الجموع:والله مادري 

يالعنود..والله يستر وجهها مايبشر بالخير..

العنود وهي تمسك هيفاء عشان يروحون لطاولتهم: طيب انتي ماقلتي لي هي ايش 

تبي منك؟

هيفاء وهي تهز كتفها بجهل: وربي ماعرف..بس قالت انها اليوم بالليل بتتصل علي 

وبتتفاهم معي..

العنود وقفت والتفتت على هيفاء باصرار: ايش تتفاهمون عليه..

هيفاء بقلة صبر:اللحين انتي ماتسمعيني يوم اقلك ماعرف..

العنود رفعت يدها بخوف:انزين انزين..حشا كلتيني..

رهف اللي شافت البنات جايين:شفيكم طولتو كذا وحده تبي تاخذ الكراسي وانا 

اقولها محجوزه..

************************************************** ************

----------


## سجينة الآهات

تركي كان قاعد في السياره يطقطق بأصابعه على سكان السياره ينتظرأيلي بقلة صبر متنرفز عليه لأنه طلب منه يمره ويطلعون مكان ورفض يعطيه معلومات عن المكان اللي بيروحون له ..
دقيقه وطلع أيلي من شقته يحمل مظله لأن الجو يمطر برى لابس معطف لجورجيوأرماني وباسط الشعرلوراء بالجل ،أبتسم تركي بسخريه لانه أول مره يعترف أنه رفيقه وسيم يلفت الانتباه لكن تركي ماكان يعطيه فرصه وكل معجبات أيلي يسرقهم تركي ببروده وصده لهم حاولوا دايما البنات يسرقون منه نظرات اعجاب لكن كل استجابته لهم كانت أبتسامة سخريه.
فتح أيلي الباب مبتسم باستغراب:لك شو صاير في الدنيا اليوم..؟
تركي اللي كان يبتسم قطب جبينه باستغراب: ليـــــــــه..؟
قعد أيلي ونفض عنه المطروأشر له يتحركون:لان حضرتك ضحكت ياخي ..
ضحك تركي على تعابيره باستهزاء:يعني هذا رأيـــــــك.. ليش مو عاجبتك ضحكتي.
أيلي كمل كلامه يثبت له بشبه ضحكه:لا عاجبتني ..مين قال مو عاجبتني ..لكن أنت اللي حرمتنا منها صارلك اسبوع مكشر بوشي ..طب ليه قلي شو عملتلك عشان تضحك اليوم بركي أعملها كل يوم..
لمس كلام أيلي الجرح اللي تناساه بلحظه ورحعت ملامح وجهه تلبس قناع البرود لكن أيلي ماأنخدع بتمثيله لأنه عرف ان مازال متأثر بالاحداث الاخيره.
أيلي مد يده برعب :لا لا شو صار ..من شوي كنت تضحك قلت شي غلط ياخي .. ازا قلت بوعدك مابقوله مره تانيه.
تركي أبتسم له بجفاف:لا ماقلت شئ غلط ياأيلي ..يلا نمشي.
تركي قام بتشغيل محرك السياره وتعابيروجهه مغلقه على نفسها ماحاول يفاتح أيلي باللي في قلبه وعد تركي نفسه أنه بيغلق على مشاعره للابد عشان تبرد مع الايام وتنتهي تابع أيلي بطرف عينه تحركات تركي وهو يوعد نفسه انه بيساعده عشان يطلع من هالحاله تركي يستاهل أنه بضحي حياته عشانه تذكر معروفه معاه من سنين ..كان أيلي شاب فقيرعايش بلندن لكن بذكائه قدر يدرس في جامعة أكسفورد لكنه ماكان يقدر يضمن يحصل شركات مفتوحه تستقبله لكن لما تعرف على تركي بالجامعه كان رفيقه بالسكن ..افتكرانه مثل باقي الشباب المغرورين أول ماتخلص الجامعه بينساه ولاراح يعرفه لكنه انصدم لما جاءه تركي في يوم الايام وعرض عليه وظيفة في شركة ابوه لحظتها عرف أن الصديق اللي مثله نادر بها الوجود.
أيلي ابتسم يخفف الجو الكئيب وراح يشغل الاستيريووحط أغنيه لأليسا لكن تركي غيره وحط على أغنيه محمد عبده "الاماكن "
وبدأت تصدح كلمات الاغنيه بعذوبه في السياره أما أيلي ألتفت له بغضب :لك انت بدك تجنني أحنا ناقصين حزن تشغلي محمد عبده.
مرت لمحة ابتسامه على شفاايف تركي ورفع له حاجب بعناد:واللللله عاد كيفك انت ماتبي تسمع أنا ابي اسمع له.
أيلي وهو يتأمله بهدوء:تصدق ياتركي شوقتني أشوف هاي اللي أسمها ياهيفاء .. لاني مش مصدق ان تركي اللي الشركات كلياتها بترتعب منه بنت صغيره مثلها بتهزه هيك.
تركي التفتت له وعلى وجهه تهديد غاضب:اسمع ياأيلي اذا جبت سيرتها فاسمحلي
بنزلك من هالسياره.
أيلي أستجاب لطلب تركي من دون مناقشه لأن مزاجه الاسود مايساعد على معارضته،أيلي ذبحه الفضول ..أيش عملتله هالبنت عشان يتحول لأنسان مهزوز الكيان.
كان أيلي أثناء الجو الصامت في السياره يفكر بطريقه يتصل لهيفاء ويعمل معروف بصديقه ويخبرها بحبه لها لكن مش عارف الطريقه اللي بيوصل لها خاف ايلي من ردة فعل تركي لأنه لوعرف اللي بيدور برأسه كان ذبحه على أيده حلال،تركي مشكلته عزة نفسه هي الجدار اللي يصده عن هيفاء لويهدم هالجدار بتنتهي كل المشاكل لكن أيلي شك ان تقاليدهم هي اللي تمنع تركي من انه يصارحها بحبه .
البنات بعد ماخلصوا حكي وضحك وحش بخلق الله حتى هيفاء استانست على القعده والسوالف لدرجة انها نست همها واندمجت مع البنات..طلعوا البنات عند البوابه وكل وحده تنتظر سيارتها رهف شافت اخوها وودعت البنات وراحت وماعاد بقى الا العنود وهيفاء اللي بتروح معها لبيتهم..رن تلفون العنود بنغمة مميزة فردت على التلفون بدلع:الـــــــو؟
فواز بلهفه: الله يخلي لي هاالــصــــوت ولا يحرمني منه..
العنود قعد تضحك عليه:ههههههههه..
فواز بعذاب:العنود انتي ودك تذبحيني..الى متى انا بصبر وانتي كل يوم بسال امي وبرد لك خبر..
العنود بحزن:والله يافواز اني اقول لها فواز يايمه يقول لازم تحددون وقت العرس وامي تقول لي..قريب ان شالله..
فواز متنرفز: شلووووووون يعني قريب شهر شهرين ثلاث..تحدد؟
العنود زعلت:فواز صل على النبي شفيك عصبت..
فواز تنهد:لااله الا الله..انزين انتي وينك؟
العنود:انا بالجامعه انطر السيارة..
فواز خبث:انتي واقفه عند الباب.؟
العنود باستغراب :ايه ليه تسأل؟
فواز بعجله: لاخلاص يـــــله باي..
وسكر في وجه العنود حتى بدون مايسمع ردها..هيفاء التفتت على العنود وشافت وجهها محتقن واحمر..هيفاء باستغراب:شفيـــــكي؟
العنود بحمق: فوااااااااز..من اللحين ابتدينا بالتسكير بالوجه..
العنود فجأه ماسمعت الا صوت ضحكة هيفاء بصوت عالي لدرجة ان البنات التفتوا عليها..العنود احتقن وجهها زيادة:هيووووووف ضحكتي من سرك بلا..
هيفاء وهي تمسح دموعها من الضحك:العنود انتي من جدك زعلتي والله اني قايله انك صايده عليه صيده اللحين..تدرين ايش ماقول الا لله يعطيك العقل..
العنود توها كانت بترد عليها بس تلفونها رن رفعت التلفون الا هو فواز قررت انها تسفهه ولاترد عليه على الحركه اللي سواها فيها..بس انتبهت لبنت جمبها تقول لرفيقتها:اوف لايفوتك الرنج فظيييع لونه..
العنود رفعت راسها عشان تشوف الا هي سيارة فواز ومتأكده انها هي وتذكرت لما شافت ان لون سيارته ابيض قالت له ليش ماخذت لون ثاني فسالها:ليه مو عاجبك لونها؟
العنود هزت كتوفها:لا حلوه..بس اللون الاحمر احلى..
فواز ماعجبه:احممممممر..وش قالوا لك شيطان..
العنود ضحكت:هههههههه..بسم الله عليك..لا مو احمر..قصدي احمر بلون دم الغزال..
فواز بابتسامه جانبيه: شمعنى دم الغزال..
العنود تحنحن:احم احم..انت ناسي اللي قاعد قدامك غزال..
فواز وهو يقمز:وانا اشهد..ماخطى عمي لماا سماك على غزال العنود..
وبعد قعدتهم هذي بيومين فاجأها فواز بانه استبدل سيارته بسيارة جديده لونها بلون الغزال..العنود لما شافت اللي سواه مشاعرها تضاربت وماعرفت ايش تسوي الا انها تبكي من فرط فرحها ..
فواز وهو يأشر على السيارة:ها وش رايك؟
العنود وهي ساده على فمها بايدها وتهز راسها:روعــــــه..بس ليه غيرت لونها ؟
فواز:عشان احس انك معاي..
نرجع للعنود اللي تشوف فواز بالسيارة وهو يحاول يتصل عليها..بعد شوي رن تلفونها..ردت عليه بسرعه وبتوتر:فووووواز..
فواز:عيـــــــونه.
العنود بخوف:انت وش تسوي بالجامعه؟
فواز التفتت عليها يدورها:يعني انتي تشوفيني؟
العنود بتوتر:أيــــــه..ليه؟
فواز بابتسامه: يلــــــه..تعالي بوصلك البيت.
العنود بخوف: لا ياخي ماقدر عقبها حمد اخوي بيذبحني..
فواز بعصبيه:وحـــــمد ليه يذبحك انتي ناسيــــــه انك زوجتي..يله تعالي ومب احسن له يمد عليك اصبع..
العنود التفتت على هيفاء اللي تناظرها باستغراب:وشسالفه؟
العنود نزلت التلفون:فواز يبي يوصلني البيت..
هيفاء بققت عيونها:اييييييييش لالالالالا..قولي له لا.
فواز انتبه للبنتين وعرف انها العنود وهيفاء:العنووووود..وش عندها بنت خالك؟
العنود بتردد:تقول لك لا .. ماني برايحه معك..
فواز وهو يحرك ايده بتهديد عشان هيفاء تشوفه:حطيني على السبيكر..والعنود حطته بس وطت على الصوت شوي عشان مايسمعون اللي بجمبها..فواز:هيوووووووف من تكونين عشان تمنعين مرتي..
هــــيفاء وهي تمسك ايد العنود اللي ماسكه التلفون: لا والله ..ماصارت مرتك للحين بتصير مرتك بعد مااشوفك انت وياها على الكوشه..
فواز بغضب: اسمعي ياهيوف لاتخليني انزل اللحين وامسح بكشتك الارض..
هيفاء باستهزاء:هههههاي..العب غيرها والعنود ماهيب براكبه معك..
وسكرت في وجهه وهي تسحب العنود داخل خايفه من تهديد فواز لها وانه ممكن يسويها..العنود ضحكت لما شافت فواز مفحط بالسيارة بسرعة وعرفت انه زعلان بس ماعليه يستاهل اللي جاه..
هيفاء التفت على العنود برعب: تصدقين هذي اول مره اسمع صوت فواز واركز فيه ..بصراحــــه مالوم البنات اذا ماتوا عليه صوته عميق وجهير..بس يخوف اذا زعل ..الله لايوريك انشالله بالمستقبل..
العنود وهي تتدلع:ماهـــو هذا اللي اموتني..

************************************************** ******

كانوا البنات قاعدين بحديقة بيت ابو حمد ويقرمشون بالليـــز ويشربون بيبسي..وهيفاء كانت تلعب بالكرسي ترجعه ورا وقدام وهي معنزة رجلها على الطاوله وكان تلفونها على الطاوله بينها هي والعنود اللي كانت تصفح المجلة تسكت بها توترها بينما هيفاء حاطه حرتها بالليـــــز وهي تقرمش بصوت عالي لدرجة نرفزت معاها العنود:هيوووووووووف ماتعــــرفين شي اسمه اتيكيت..حشا اول مره تاكلين شيبس..
هيفاء بتوتر :وربي ذبحني التوتر..!
العنود وهي ترجع راسها على الكرسي وتأمل السمـــا: والله ماهو لحالك ياهيفاء ..اموت واعرف هالبنت ايش تبي منك..ولا اللي محيرني(رجعت رفعت راسها لهيفاء)انها يوم العرس كانت بتذبحك بنظراتها تقولين كنك ذابحها احد من اهلها..
جاهم صوت ام حمد من داخل:العنــــــــــــود..
العنود التفتت لامها:لبيــــــــــــه..
ام حمد تاشر لها:تعالي ابيك شويه..
قامت العنود متوجهه لامها:ان شالله..بس وقفها بمكانها رنت تلفون هيفاء فاشرت لامها بعلامة صبر..وهيفاء فزت من الكرسي لدرجة انها كانت بتطيح منه والعنود سريع رجعت تقعد على كرسيها بترقب بينما هيفاء تجلي صوتها عشان تقدر تكلمها..
هيفاء بصوت منخفض بعد ماشافت ان الرقم غريب:الـــــــو؟
لولوه بتوتر:هلا هيفاء..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

وإنشاء الله في أقرب وقت أكمل الباقي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

هيفاء قمزت للعنود علامه انها لولوه:اهليـــــن لولوه..
وتموا البنتين ساكتين وكل وحده كانها تنتظر تشجيع من الثانيه..والعنود الثالثه تاشر لهيفاء انها تحطها على السبيكر فضغطت هيفاء على زر السبيكر عشان العنود تسمعها..لولوه خذت نفس وتكلمت بشجاعه: هيفاء انا حبيت اكلمك بموضوع يخصك ويخصني..
هيفاء استغربت:موضوع يخصك ويخصني..لكن انا وانتي مابينا شي عشان يصير بينا شي؟
لولوه بالم:هه..لا فيـــــه.
هيفاء ببرود: طيب ايش هو؟
لولوه بسخريــــه: نــــواف.!
هيفاء والعنود بققوا عيونهم..وردت هيفاء: وايش دخل نواف بالسالفه..
لولوه بمراره: نواف بكبره هو الموضوع..
هيفاء بحده:مـــافهمـــت!
لولوه ببرود :انا افهمك..نواف ياهيفاء كان يعرفني من قبل لا يعرفك وكان واعدني بالزواج قبل لا يوعدك..
هيفاء بصوت شبه عالي: لا عاااااااااااد انتي كذا زودتيها انتي تعرفين من تكلمين؟
لولوه بسخريه: ايه اعرف ..خطيبته..واسمعيني زين ياهيفاء انا ماكمتك اليوم الا اني جايتك ناصحه وخذيها مني نصيحه ولا تاخذي نواف..
هيفاء بعصبيه والعنود تاشرلها انها تهدا: اسمعي.. ااااانتي مو ناصحه الا قولي مخربه وانا ايش اللي يخليني اصدقك..ممكن انتي تكذبين علي وتخربين علي..
لولوه وهي تضحك بمراره: هههههه...انا اكذب عليك طيب واذا قلت لك ان عندي دليل..بتصدقين؟
هيفاء تم قلبها يرقع بقو خايفه من ان كلامها يكون صحيح وخايفه انها تكتشف خيانة نواف..بس هي ليش خايفه مو كانها تبيها من الله؟؟لا ياهيفاء انتي ايش تقولين ..يعني انتي اللحين بعد ماقنعتي الكل بمن فيهم امك اللي عمرك ماكذبتي عليها..امك اللي حاولت انها تفك الخطبه ولا تشوفك تتعذبين رديتها وقلتي لها "لا يايمه لاتحاتين وربي ان نواف ماراح القى مثله يايمه وانا مقتنعه بيه ميه بالميه..ولا ابي غيره"..العنود هزت هيفاء لما حست بسرحانها وهي تهمس لها: هيفاااااء..وش صار؟
هيفاء رجعت للولوه وهالمره تكلمت ببروده: اذا كان عندك دليل سمعينا..
لولوه ابتسمت بانتصار: ولا يهمك اسمعك..وبعدها اسمعوا البنات صوت طقطقتها على ازرار التلفون وفجاءه صدح صوت نواف المعروف:

""لولوه :أبيك تقدم تطلب يدي من اهلي .
نواف:بس هذا حاضرمن عيوني ..اي أوامر ثانيه سعادتك.
لولوه :قاعد تتمصخر حضرتك ..لامشكور ماأبغى شئ.
نواف :ياللللللللله مع السلامه .
لولوه :الا ماقلتك شفت ست الحسن والدلال خطيبتك.
نواف:من تقصدين..هيفـــــــــــاء..!
لولوه:أي هيفاء المقروده في غيرها.
نواف :احترمي نفسك هذه بتصير حرمتي.
لولوه: نعــــــــم نعــــــــــــم..! حرمتك وانا وين رحت..!
نواف:حبيبتي لولوه ما تعرفين متى الواحد يعيف الواحده ..عاد أنا يا مسكينه عفتك من زمان.
لولوه:أكيد ماحد غيرها غسل مخك الاهيفاء..؟
نواف: سواء بوجود هيفاء أو عدمها..أنا أصلا ماكان لي نيه أتزوجك من عرفتك.
لولوه:بس أنا أحبك يانواف .
نواف:شوفي لولوه أنا أسف صدقيني لوكنت حبيتك كان خطبتك بس ماصار النصيب.
لولوه:بعد ثلاث سنين علاقه جاي تقول لي بكل ببرود ماصار النصيب هيين يانواف ان ماخليتك تندم على اللي سويته فيني.
نواف :ياللله عاد أنا ماسويت شئ غلط ..وانتي موأول واحده تدخل في علاقه وتنتهي لكن أظاهر عقلك شوي متخلف وبعدين وش تقدرين تسوين لي واللي ماتواصلينه بيدك واصليه برجولك.""
لولوه سكرت التسجيل: ها اقتنعتي؟
هيفاء ايدها كانت ترتجف وهي ماسكه التلفون وتطالعه بصدمه رفعت عينها للعنود وحصلتها مغطيه فمها بصدمه..
لولوه بحده:الــــــــو..
هيفاء بهدوء مصطنع:معـــــاك...
لولوه بصوت غريب: وش رايـــــك باللي سمعتيه..
هيفاء وهي تحس بالم بمعدتها: مصدقتــــك..
وسكرت التلفون بوجهها وبعدها حطت راسها على الطاوله وهي تتنهد بتعب..العنود وهي قاعده تراقبها بهدوء شافت كتوفها تهتز فقامت من مكانها وراحت ولمتها وهي لسه دافنه راسها بايدها على الطاوله..هيفاء رفعت راسها وهي تضحك..
العنود باستغراااااب:هيفــــــــاء..تضحكين؟
هيفاء التفت على العنود وهي لساتها تضحك ضحك هستيري:ايييييييييه اضحك..ههههه..تعرفين ليه؟
العنود هزت راسها بعدم فهم: لاماعرف..
هيفاء والدموع بدت تتجمع بعيونها: لانها جات من الله..
كانت العنود بترد بس قطع عليها صوت ام حمد: عنييييييييييد ووجع..
العنود بملل:هااااااااا..
ام حمد من عند الباب: هويتــــــي ..تعالي ابيك..
العنود قامت وراحت عند امها عشان تعرف وش تبي بينما هيفاء قعدت لحالها تفكر باللي قالته لولوه..كانت كاسره خاطرها البنت وخصوصاً لما سمعت التسجيل وشلون خدعها نواف ووعدها بالزواج الوهمي ولعب بقلبها ..مسكينه يالولوه..اي مسكينه وانتي ايش تسمين نفسك؟؟انتي ممكن تكونين اكبر مسكينه على وجه الارض ..حبيتي واحد قاسي وكله يفشلك ويصغر من قدرك وفوق كل هذا لعب بقلبك ولا رسّاك على شي ولا فوق هذا كله يتهمك بالطمع..؟؟هيفاء ماتعرف شلون من العدّم مرت عليها صور تركي بجميع مشاعره اللي هي الغضب لما لوى يدها..والحزن لما جا يتعذر منها والفرح لما ابتسم لها..ومقولته" اي شئ من يد هيفـــــــــاء عسل على قلبي حتى لو كان السم بعينه." ؟؟هيفاء سكرت اذانيها وتهز براسها تحاول تبعد عنها صورته وصوته وهي تحس ان دموعها شوي بتنزل..بس رفعت راسها بتصميم ماراح اذرف دموعي لواحد نذل مايستاهل ..وبعدين انا ليش ابكي وهو تلاقينه عايش بالهنا مع حبيبت القلب ولا حتى مفكر فيني..
محـــمد: هيفــــاء...قومي امي تقولك العشا زاهب..
هيفاء التفتت لمحمد وهي تاشر لليز: شبعـــــت..
محمد جا وقعد جمبها: انتـــــي شفيك شكلك تعبانه..؟
هيفاء ابتسمت ماتدري ليش احيانا ان هذول الصغار اللي احن نحس انهم مايفهمون يجون في احلك اللحظات ويوسعون خاطرنا: شوي تعبانه..
محمد قاام: طيب ليه قاعده..يله قومي انا اتحداك باللعبه الجديده ونشوف مين يغلب..
هيفاء قامت وهي تبتسم غصب عنها: طيــــب ايش الرهان؟
محمد وهو يحك راسه بتفكير:اممممممم..ايه لقيتها.. ايش رايك بمارس؟..
هيفاء وهي تضحك:هههههه..لا عاد هذا ماقدر عليه..اكيد بلعب..يله امش قدامي..

******************************************

----------


## سجينة الآهات

بالبوم الثاني وكان الوقت الصبح هيفاء كانت في طريقها لبيت عمتها خلاص مافي أي مجال للشك بالكلام اللي قالت لها لولوه ..فكرت هيفاء ليش أنا حزينه هذه الحقيقه لصالحي ..هل أنا حزينه عشاني أكتشفت أنه مايحبني وكان يكذب علي..؟ أوندمانه لأن طول هالمده أبعدت تركي عني عشان شخص مايستاهل ..؟ أو حزينه على الدموع اللي ذرفته عشان تضحيتي اللي أنتهت ومالها داعي بعد ماتوضح كل شئ ..! حست هيفاء بلوعه من الافكار اللي توديها وتجيبها ومسكت رأسها بأرهاق من الاحداث اللي صارت لها نست هيفاء تعترف لنفسها أنه سبب زعلها الحقيقي هو أنه كرامتها مجروحه لان كل الكلام اللي قال لها تركي كان في محله حاول ينبهها لكنه رفضت مساعدته بكبرياءها اللعينه ..لما بدأت هيفاء تسترجع كل لحظه بحياتها أكتشفت ان الحقيقه الوحيده بحياتها بين هاللعبه والاكاذيب هو تركي هو الوحيد اللي كان صادق لكنه عنادها خلاها تتهمه بالكذب،دموع هيفاء نزلت لأاراديا على خدها وخذا مكانه على خدها المحفور،حاولت تمسحه لكن دموعها ماوقفت وكملت مسارها .
الشانتي اللي كانت قاعده بحذا السايق التفتت بخوف باأتجاه هيفاء وراودها الشعور بالقلق ناحية بنتها اللي ربتها،هيفاء لما لاحظت نظرات خدامتها صدت بوجهها باتجاه الشارع تخفي وجهها الغارق بالدموع عنها.
هيفاء ماندمت ولالحظه على حبها لتركي لأنها بمثابة طوق الانقاذ اللي أنقذها من أكاذيب نواف ،هيفاء حست مثل الباب انفتح لها لأن حب تركي بيرافقها مدى العمر وبيصيرلها مثل الملاك الحارس ماهمها أذا ماحبها لان حبها له كفيل عنهم الاثنين.

************************************************** ********
هيفاء لما وصلت لبيت عمتها فتحت لها الخدامه الاندونيسيه الباب وابتسمت لها بحبوروأشرت لها تدخل ، دخلت هيفاء الصاله بعد ماوعدتها الخدامه أنه تنادي صاحبة البيت ..هيفاء حست بالخوف يزحف لقلبها وأنتظرت وصول عمتها بفارغ الصبرقبل ماتهرب منها شجاعتها،مرت الدقائق اللي انتظرت فيها عمتها مثل الدهر.
سمعت صوت دندنة أغاني صادره من الدرج وهيفاء تتابع بأنصات صوت خطوات شخص المسرع الى ان نزل صاحب الصوت وتمثل قدامها.
نواف والبهجه علت وجهه لما شاف هيفاء:هيفــــــــــــاء مش معقــــــوله ..! وش هالزياره الحلوه..!
هيفاء أعترى البرود قلبها: هــــــلا نواف ..! وانا اسفه اني أقولك مو جايه عشانك.
نواف وهي يمثل الدهشه:آآآآآآفا اذا مانتي بجايه عشان حبيب قلبك نواف وش له جايه.
هيفاء أبتسمت بسخريه:هه حبيب قلبي ..أقول ماكنك ناسي أنه في واحده عايشه معك أسمها عمتك لطيفه.
نواف هز كتوفه بغرور:مانسيت لكن لي أنا الاولويه أنك تزويني.
هيفاء كانت بترد عليه بعد ماأثار أعصابها غروره بنفسه لكن صوت خطوات جايه من الدرج العلوي قطعت اللي كانت بتقوله وخلتها تستنى وصول صاحبة الخطوات الرزينه.
نواف بعد مالاحظ التغير اللي طرأ على وجهها تابع نظراتها للمتجه ناحية الدرج بقهرمن تصرفها البارد:هذه صاحبة السمو لطيفه اللي فضلتي قعدتها علي وصلت .
لطيفه طلت برأسها من الدرج متساءله من الضيف اللي ينطرها : من في الصاله يانـــــــــواف..؟
نواف تكتف وطالع هيفاء بخبث: محد ياعمتي غير غاليتك هيفــــاء.
لطيفه لما نزلت وشافت هيفاء حطت يدها على صدرها تعبير عن هالمفاجاءه : هيفــــــــاء بنتي ..! ليه ما قلتوا لها تجيني في غرفتي على بالي حد غريب.
هيفاء لما شافت وجهها البشوس صعب عليها مهمتها ،هيفاء مدت يدها باتجاه خالتها وراحت تضمها لأن صار لها مده ماشافتها مشغوله فيها بتجهيز العرس.
لطيفه وهي ضامه هيفاء ضربتها على كتفها:هيووووووووووف وش ذا الضعف كله ماعرفتك لما ضميتك.
هيفاء أبتسمت والتفتت لنواف بسخريه ممزوجه بحقد:وش أسوي ياخالتي نــــــواف مايحب الا الضعاف.
خالتها لطيفه أندهشت بحمق:وانت يالخبل بطيعينه في روحك..كأنك بتسمعين كلامه تراك مت.
نواف أنصدم من كلام هيفاء وحط اصبعه على صدره بغباء:أنـــــــــا..! متى قلته..!
لطيفه أعتقت هيفاء ورفعت عصاتها في وجهه بتهديد :أي انت..! ياملعون الوالدين أتاريك توسوس في رأسها ذي المده كلها معليه دواك عندي ياقليل الحيا..!
نواف طالع هيفاء بنظرات يطلب منها المساعده:هيفـــــــــاء قولي لها الحقيقه..!
هيفاء أبتسمت بتسليه وطالعته بمكر،كلام خالتها لطيفه برد شوي من الناراللي في قلبها عليه.
لطيفه عضت شفايفها وبققت عينها عليه بحمق:اسكت ..! أسكت ..! عادك تبي تكذب ياللملسون حركاتك ذي مهب علي يانوويف.
وجهه نواف كان مثل السمكه اللي علقت في شباك الصياد اما هيفاء أستمتعت بهاللحظه ضحكت في سرها عليه وردت في نفسها تغديت بك يانواف قبل ماتعشى فيني.
هيفاء وفمها يفتر عن أبتسامه :أقول خالتي لطيفه خليك منه واسمعيني.
خالتها لطيفه حطت يدها على ظهر هيفاء بحنان:يالبيه هيفاء بنت سلمان ..تعالي اقعدي أول.
هيفاء وقفتها وأحتجت: لاخالتي مب هنا ..ابي أكلمك في موضوع خاص.
نواف رفع حاجبه بلعانه:وش هالموضوع الخاص اللي ماينقال قدامي..؟
هيفاء اللي كانت معطيه ظهرها له لما سمعت كلامه مدت البوز شبرين متنرفزه من لقافته.
لطيفه لاحظت تعابيرهيفاء اللي تدل ان الموضوع جدي والتفتت لنواف تسكته : نــــــواف خلنا بروحنا.
نواف وعلى وجهه علامة استفهام :أنزين وين أروح ..؟
لطيفه لما نفذ صبرها صارخت بوجهه:روح أي مكان المهم تفارقني .
نواف صارخ:أووووووف أنــــــزين مب لازم تصارخين.
لطيفه لحقته بعيونها وهزت رأسها بتأسف:والللللله ماأدري متى ذا الرجل بيعقل عرسه بعد أسبوع وحركاته حركات ذا البزران.
لطيفه لما شافت هيفاء لقتها منزله رأسها بحزن ،أرتاعت عليها ومسكتها من يدها تمشي ليما وصلوا الكنبه وقعدوا.
لطيفه أبتسمت تلطف الجو:هذا حنا قعدنا يالللله قولي وش عندك.
هيفاء بلعت ريقها بصعوبه تفكرباللي راح تقوله:واللللللله ياخالتي ماأعرف وش أقولك.
لطيفه تأملت وجهها القلق وابتسمت بسخريه:يعني قاطعه يابنتي نص خط عشان تقول لي والللله ياخالتي ماأعرف وش أقولك.
هيفاء ضحكت بخجل:هههههه لا وش دعوى ..انا جايه أكلمك (وهي تئتئ) بخصوص زواجي من نواف.
لطيفه تنرفزت من كلامها: وش فيك ياهيفاء تكلمين بالقطاره..!
قطعت عليهم الخدامه المناقشه لما وصلت بالعصيروحطتها على طاوله قريبه منهم مدت خالتها لطيفه بالعصيرلهيفاء اللي قبلت العصير من غير أعتراض لأن أعصابها ماتتحمل أي أحتجاج من خالتها ،لكنها أكتشفت مدى حاجتها للعصيربعد مارتشفت أول رشفه منه اللي خفف عليها جفاف حلقها.
هيفاء حطت الكأس على الصينيه بعد ماشافت نظرة خالتها لطيفه اللي تطلب منها تفسيرلزيارتها:خالتــي بخصوص زواجي لنواف ..انا عارفه قد أيش مهم بالنسبه لك أن حنا نتزوج و.......
خالتها لطيفه ردت تطلب منها:وووبعد..؟
هيفاء تعوذت من الابليس اللي يوسوس بقلبها وتنهدت:خالتي بسألك سؤال..؟
خالتها لطيفه ونظرة عدم الفهم أعتلت وجهها: أنت وش تقولين يابنت..؟
هيفاء ضحكت على تعابيروجهها المضحكه:هههههه ..خالتي أنتي تحبيني.
تحولت تعابير وجهه خالتها لطيفه الى الحمق:أقول قومي مني وراك لأكب ذا العصير في وجهك ..!
هيفاء ضحكت على ردة فعلها:ليـــــــه.. أنا من جدي ياخالتي..!
لطيفه بنظرة استخفاف:يعني جاية من بيتكم وطارده نواف من الصاله عشان تسأليني ذا السؤال وش له مكلفه على عمرك يابنتي كان كلمتني بالتلفون وجاوبتك.
هيفاء حطت يدها على وجهها تضحك:هههههههههههههههههه.
لطيفه حطت يدها تحت ذقنها تطالعها بأستغراب:الحين أنت وش اللي يضحكك ..انا قلت شئ يضحك.
هيفاء أبتسمت وهي حابسه الضحكه:لاسلامتك ماقلت الا العافيه.
خالتها لطيفه طالعتها بقلق وحطت يدها على رأسها:بسم الله على بنتي خافكي مريضه ..من جيت وانت تقولين كل كلمه في وادي.
هيفاء طالعتها باستغراب وبغباء وخالتها لطيفه تطالعها تقييم حالتها مثل دكتور خبير في مهنته: ولامس جني..لا لا (تكلم نفسها) يمكنها جاها ذا الخبال اللي يجي العروس قبل العرس.
والتفتت لهيفاء تثبت لها:بلا بلا أكيد دايما أشوفه بالافلام المصريه.
هيفاء أستردت ثباتها بعد ماشافت خالتها والافكار توديها يمين وتجيبها يسار:خالتي أنا جايه أقولك أني مابي أتزوج من نواف.
خالتها لطيفه التفتت لها بلمح البصربدهشه:وش تقوليـــــــــن..؟
هيفاء سحبت هواء عميق وطالعتها بثقه:انا ماني خايفه من العرس مثل ماتفكيرين وأنا جايتك هنا وانا واثقه من قراري بس حبيت أعلمك بالاول.
لطيفه نزلت عيونها بالارض بصمت يثير الاعصاب ولما رفعت عينها كان فيها نظرة تساؤل:أنزين ماراح تقولي لي وش السبب ..ولا ليه رفضتيه الحين قبل اسبوع من عرسكم.
هيفاء وبعيونها نظرة أمل انها تفهمها:صدقني ياخالتي .. أني مافسخت الخطبه الالسبب قوي مايتحمل أني أتزوجه أو أعيش معه ..!واسمحيلي أذا قلت لك ماأقدر أقولك السبب.. أما ليه مارفضت الا الحين فلأن السبب جاني أمس.
لطيفه أعترت وجهها نظرة ألم:واذا قلت يابنتي عشان خاطري تعلميني..؟
هيفاء هزت رأسها بيأس:خالتي صدقيني لمصلحتك ماأقولك ..
لطيفه أرتاعت وحطت يدها على صدرها بخوف:ليه هو شئ كبير..؟
هيفاء نزلت رأسها تهرب من الطلب الملح بعيون خالتها:هو شئ كبير بالنسبه لي.
مرت لحظة صمت مشحون بالمشاعراللي عبر عنه الحديث الداير بينهم ،هيفاء مرت بلسانها على شفايفها ترطبها من التوتروهي تنطر الاجابه أذا كانت في صفها أو لا.
هزت لطيفه رأسها باستجابه عقيمه:خلاص يابنيتي مادام هذا شورك فانا ماعندي كلام أقوله لك.
هيفاء لما شافت لمحة الحزن تمرعلى وجهها الصغير حست بسكاكين تنغرز بقلبها وسوت اللي أملى عليها ضميرها.
باست هيفاء يد خالتها بتوسل:سامحيني ياخالتي..أرجوك انك تسامحيني..؟
خالتها لطيفه رفعت رأسها بحنان وأحاطت وجهها بلطف بالغ:ليه أسامحك يابنتي هذا حقك .
هيفاء هزات رأسها بخجل:لا مو من حقي أني أزعلك ولا أضيق بخاطرك.
لطيفه أبتسمت بنعومه:ياهيفاء معقوله أنك للحين ماتعرفين غلاتك عندي..أنت سعادتك عندي بالدنيا كلها ..انا لما تمنيتك تتزوجين نواف لأنكم أعز ناس على قلبي وابغيكم لبعض..لكن مادام سعادتك مو معه فهو لازم بشوف نصيبه مع واحده غيرك.
هيفاء أبتسمت من غير تصديق: جد ياخالتي..؟
لطيفه هزت رأسها تضحك بأقتناع : أي جد ..ويلا قولي لي أنت قلت حق نواف ولاتنطرين مني أقوله .
هيفاء ضحكت بدهشه وكأن خالتها تقرأ أفكارها:أي وش دراك..؟
خالتها لطيفه أبتسمت بذكاء:أدري..خبري فيك خوافه ماراح تقولين له.
هيفاء حبت رأسها بفرحه لاتصدق:مشكووووره ياخالتي ..سويتلي خدمه مستحيل أنساها لك في حياتي.
لطيفه اللي كانت تضحك تحولت تعابيرها للعدم الفهم :أقول روحي الللللله يستر عليك.
وقفت وخذت شنطتها والابتسامه شاقه حلقها من الوناسه :يلا خالتي انا بروح عندي حجوزات لازم أكنسلها.
خالتها لطيفه وقفتها وكأنها تذكرت شئ مهم :والبطاقات اللي عند وش أسوي فيها..؟
هيفاء مدت يدها بغير أهتمام: لاتسوين فيها شئ خليها عندك ذكرى.
بينما هيفاء متوجهه للباب خالتها لطيفه هزت رأسها بخوف: لا البنيه شكلها جنت..!
لطيفه وقفت هيفاء قبل ماتطلع تذكرها:هيفاء قبل ماتطلعين نادي نواف على طريقك.
هيفاء وافقت كلامها بتفكيرفي نواف:أن شاء الله .
هيفاء بعد ماطلعت من الصاله وفتحت الباب اللي يطل على الممر،لقت نظرها نواف اللي كان يدور في الممر ويفرك يدينه بفضول باللي يصير بين هيفاء وعمته ومأنتبه لوجود هيفاء اللي كانت وافقه عند الباب وتراقبه باشمئزاز.
هيفاء قطعت بصوتها تحركاته اللي تعبر عن فراغ صبره :نــــــــــواف..!
نواف التفت لها مصدوم :هيفــــــــاء..!
هيفاء والاحتقار يتخلل صوتها:خالتـــــي لطيفه تبيك..
نواف مشى بلهفه باتجاه الصاله وهيفاء كملت طريقها رايحه لبرى البيت لكن نواف لف عليها مره ثانيه يسترعي انتباهها:هيفــــــــاء على وين..؟
هيفاء مالتفت له وكلمته من وراء ظهرها عشان مايشوف الكره بعينها:رايحه البيت عندك مانع ..؟
نواف لما سمع نبرة القسوه بصوتها أنقهر:أقعــــدي ابيك بكلمه..!
هيفاء التفتت له بنص عين:آآآآآسفه عندي شغل لازم أخلصه.
نـــــواف بقق عينه بعناد:قلــــــــت لك أقعــــــدي.
هيفاء طلعت تنهيده دليل على استجابتها لطلبه وبينما هو دخل الصاله وسكر الباب وراه .
كانت هيفاء تطالع الباب مثل الحيوان المذعور تمنى الهرب خايفه من ردة فعل نواف لما يسمع الخبر من عمته وجاها الجواب بعد دقيقه .
نواف طلع لها والشياطين كلها راكبه برأسه ويطالعها بنظرات ناريه وده يقتلها.
مد يده في وجهها تهديد وهو يصرعلى أسنانه:صحيح اللي سمعته ياهيفاء..؟
هيفاء سوت اللي أملى عليه عقلها بسرعه وهربت بأتجاه الباب اللي يوصل لبرى لكن نواف لحقها مسرع وراها.
هيفاء كانت تركض بدون ماتطالع وراها خايفه تشوف وجه نواف وتفقد شجاعتها الى أن قادتها رجولها لباب سيارتهم واستجمعت شجاعتها والتفتت لباب البيت وشافت نواف واقف وصدره يعلو وينخفض من الغضب وعيونه ترسل رسايل 
أجرام ناحيتها.
نواف مد باصبعه ناحيتها:أذا على بالك اني بركض وراك فانت غلطانه فانا كنت أبي أتأكد انك تطلعين من هالبيت .
هيفاء رأسها مثل البرق بعد ماأثاركلامه غريزة الدفاع عندها: هذا اللي قدرت تقوله لما عرفت نهايتك قربت ولا الصدمه كان تأثيرها قوي عليك.
نواف قطب جبينه بغضب:وش قصـــــدك ..؟
هيفاء وهي تصر على أسنانها بأحتقار:قصدي اني عرفت كل شئ صاربينك وبين لولوه وسالفة الورث اللي حاول تركي يحذرني منها .
نواف أبتسم أبتسامه لئيمه على وجهه:هه تركي ياحبيبتي كان يحاول يبعدك عني مو عشان سواد عيونك الا عشان يبعد يدينك الجشعه عن فلوسنا..لانه يدري أنه مستواك مايليق بمستوى عيال الضاوي (وأشر بيده على نفسه بغرور) كان يبيني أتزوج واحده غنيه شايفه خير مو مثلك.
هيفاء هزت رأسها بعدم تصديق وتراجعت لوراء:لا مستحيل..تركي مايسوي كذا.
نواف أبتسم بشفقه وسخريه على شكلها:مسكينه ياهيفاء ترى تركي مب أحسن مني..
واذا كنت بتحطين عينك عليه الحين فترى تركي مستواه الراقي ماينزله ويفكر ببنات الواطيات اللي مثلك.
هيفاء سدت أذنها ماتبي تسمع سيل الاهانات اللي تتحاذف على رأسها ،وأغمضت عينها بقوه لما تجمعت الدموع تهدد بالانهمار في أي لحظه لكنها قاومت بشده عشان ماتنزل دموعها وتعطيه المتعه أنه يشوفها تبكي ويتلذذ بتحطيمها.
وصل لسمع هيفاء صراخ حــــــاد من داخل البيت :نــــــــــــــــــواف..!
هيفاء فتحت عينها عشان تعرف على صاحب الصوت ،شافت من غير تصديق خالتها لطيفه تقدم من نواف بقســـوه وعطته صفعه قويه على وجهه العنيد.
علامات الانذهال أنطبعت على وجهه الاحمروهيفــــاء تابع المشهد اللي قدامه بخوف ورعب من أحداث المشاكل بينهم بسببها.
هيفاء تحركت بسرعه باتجاه السياره ولما ركبت أشرت للسايق يمشي برعه 
وهي تحس بجسمها يرتجف برعب من المشهد اللي صار قدامها لأنها ماعمرها في حياتها شافت خالتها لطيفه زعلانه للدرجه انه تضرب نواف وهي السبب في المشكله، خافت هيفاء من فكرة أن أهلها يلومونها لما تصير مشاحنه بين نواف وخالتها لطيفه.

----------


## سجينة الآهات

************************************************** *******

حاولت هيفاء تمشي بهدوء ماتبي تثير شكوك أهلها وقلبها يرتفع ويهبط في الثانيه الواحده بسرعه من الانفعال لكنها ماقدرت تحكم بالارتجاف اللي هاجم جسمها ، تمنت هيفاء انها في هاللحظه تطير لغرفتها ..غرفتها الملجئ الامن اللي تقدرفيها تترك العنان لدموعها بالانهمار بدون ماحد يحس باللي يدور بخاظرها أو تضيق خلق أحد من اهلها معها.
وصلت لهيفاء للصاله لقتها هادئه الا من صوت التلفزيون اللي كان من الواضح انه في شخص كان يطالعه ونسى يسكره،هيفاء شكرت ربها بحراره لأنها حقق أمنيتها
وركضت بأتجاه الدرج قبل ماحد يكتشف وجودها.
لكنها في طريقها أصطدمت بصدر عريض قاسي ومسكتها يدين قويه من كتفها وأجبرها أنها ترفع رأسها .
هيفاء من غير تصديق رفعت عيونها للوجه الحبيب على قلبها: فهـــــــــــــد..!
أعطاها فهد واحد من أبتساماته الرقيقه خلها تنهار في حضنه والدموع اللي حبستها تدفقت على وجهها من غير توقف وكتوفها أهتزت من النشيج اللي معتمر نفسها.
فهد ضمها بأستغراب من تصرف اخته وابتسم لها بسخريه:هيفاء وش فيــك لو عرفت أنك مشتاقه لي لها الدرجه كان جيتكم من زمان..
لكن هيفاء ماجاوبته وفضلت البكاء على صدره اللتي تقبلها بكل بترحيب ، فهد مسح بكف يده على ظهرها يهديها:بس ياهيفاء ..! بس خلاص عورت قلبي ..أوعدك اني ماراح أسافرمره ثانيه وأخليكم.
فهد رفع رأسها يتأملها بعد ماتغزه قلبه ان هذا موسبب أنهيارها في حضنه وابتسم لها بتشجيع:هيفـــــــاء حبيبتي أنا جاي من لندن عشان أحضرعرسك وفي الاخيرالاقيك تبكين..!
هيفاء كانت تبي تنطق لكن فمها تعبر من البكاء وخانها التعبيروبدأت نوبه صياح جديده،مسك فهد جسمها اللي كان يرتعش مثل ورقة شجره في مهب الريح .
لما لاحظ فهد حالتها المكسوره مسكها من كتوفها وهزها بعد مانفذ صبره:هيفـــــاء وش فيك تكلمي أمي صاير فيها شئ ولاأبوي..؟
هيفاء هزت رأسها برفض مثل الطفل الصغير:لا........
فهد رفع ذقنها بحنان يطلب منها تفسير:أجــــــــــــــل..؟
هيفاء بلعت ريقها ومسحت دموعها بيدين ترتعش وطالعته بنظرة يأس:نـــــــــــواف..!
فهد تغيرت ملامح الى الغضب الشديد:وش ســـــــوى ..؟
هيفاء أسندت رأسها لكتفه بضعف: مسح بكرامتي بالارض يافهد ..! أهانني يافهد وانا اللي بعمري ماأنهنت..!
رجع مره ثانيه يشوف ملامح وجهها من غير تصديق والغيظ ملأ نفسه:أهاننك وشلون يعني..؟
سحب جسمها المرتعش المستند لقوته بهدوء للكنبه بحزن على حالتها اللي ترقق قساة القلوب من الشفقه عليها ،وبدأت تسرد هيفاء بصوت يتقطعه البكاء الاحداث اللي صارت لها في بيت خالتها لطيفه وفهد يستمع لها بهدوء وغضبه كل ما له يزيد من اللي يسمعه وهو يتوعد في نفسه أنه بيأخذ حق أخته من نواف وينتقم لكرامتها المجروحه.
فهد لم قبضته بقسوه وغضب:الكلــــب الخسيس.. بوريك فيه بخليه يندم على كل كلمه قالها ويعض على أصابعه ندم وش حاسب نفسه من عيال الوليد بن طلال عشان نطمع فيه.
هيفاء لما سمعت كلامه مسكت يده بخوف:لا أرجــــوك يا فهد أحنا مو ناقصين مشاكل كفايه اللي سوته خالتي لطيفه معه.
فهد صرعلى أسنانه بقهر:حتى ولو هذا مايشفي من اللي في قلبي عليه .
هيفاء وبعيونه توسل :أرجوك يافهد خلاص أنا طويت صفحتي معه وبأبدا حياه جديده واذا بتهاوش ماراح أخلص منه .
فهد تنهد باستسلام:أمشي الحين معي لغرفتك تريحين باين عليك صارلك أسبوع ماذقت النوم.
هيفاء هزت رأسها توافقه بأيجاب: معك حق أحس أني محتاجه أسبوع كامل أعوض راحه بعد سالفة العرس هذه.
ومشت معاه وهي تحس أن قواها كلها أنهكها البكاء وأستندت لكتفه بأرهاق أصبح فهد في هاللحظه كل مصدر قوتها وفخرها بأن لها أخ تعتمد عليه في وقت الشده ،حسدت هيفاء نفسها أنه عندها أخ مثله حنون يتفهمها.
لما وصلوا لغرفتها أبتعد عنها يوعدها بأطمئنان:أنا بروح أخلي شانتي تجيب لك حليب بارد يهديك .
كان بيطلع من العرفه لكن هيفاء وقفته وأبتسمت له بحراره:فهــــــــــد شكــــرا.
فهد التفتت لها وطالعها بعطف وسكر الباب وراءه على أمل أنه يرجع مره ثانيه ويعطيها الحليب اللي وعدها فيه.
هيفاء حست مثل الهم وانزاح من قلبها لما شاركت أحد من أهلها باللي يعتمر نفسها في الايام اللي فاتت،لكن ماحد يماثل شعوره الراحه حست أنها تحررت من القيود اللي كانت مقيدتها بنواف وأن الحياه فتحت لها أبواب السعاده مره ثانيه.
هيفاء كانت تشك بان النوم بيزورها الليله بعد الصراع اللي واجهته اليوم مع نواف 
لكنها على عكس توقعاتها غلب عليها النعاس واستسلمت للنوم بأمتنان.
فهد فتح الباب بعد لحظه وهو يبتسم متوقع هيفاء انه تنتظره لكنه حصلها رايحه في سابع نومه أبتسم بسخريه وقرب من سريرها يسكر الاباجوره ،باس رأسها بنعومه
وهمس بأذنها: تصبحين على خيــــــــــــر.
وطلع من الغرفه وهو يحس بالرضاء من نفسه أنه قدر يقدم لأخته خدمه بسيطه ويكون جنبها في لحظة ضعفها .
************************************************** ********
ام حمد اللي ماصدقت خبر اول ماسمعت بخبر فسخ هيفاء للخطبة من ام فهد صممت انها تاخذها لحمد ..واصلاً هي دايماً كانت تبيها لحمد بس قبل كانت ساكته لان ام فهد كانت دايماً تلمح ان هيفاء لواحد من عيال اختها لطيفه..بس اللحين خلاص بعد مافسخت خطبتها ماعاد فيه عذر انها تنتظر اكثر..فقررت انها تكلم بهالموضوع..
كانت قاعده بالصاله تتقهوا لما دخل عليها حمد ومعاه محمد..ام حمد حطت فنجان القهوه وهي تنادي حمد.
ام حمد:حمـــــــد..يمه قرب ابيك بسالفه!
حمد اتجهه لامه ومحمد جا معاه وقعد معهم..ام حمد التفتت على محمد بنظره صارمه:انت ايش اللي جابك..انا قلت حمد مو محمد..
محمد زعل: انزين مافيها شي اذا قعدت معاكم ..ماراح اسمعكم بشوف التلفزيون..
ومسك الريموت عشان يفر..بس ام حمد ردت عليه بعصبيه:محمد ووجع تعصي كلامي ..يله قوم اشوف ارقى لغرفتك.
محمد حط الريموت وهو يتأفف ..حمد بحده:لاعاد تتأففف يالكلب..
محمد كان شوي وبيصيح فقام وحب راسه امه وطلع طيران رايح المطبخ..
حمد التفت على امه : لبيـــــه يمه بغيتي شي؟
ام حمد وهي تتعبث بالفنجان اللي بيدها: اسمع ياحمد انا طول عمري وانا احلم اشوف اليوم اللي اشوفك فيه معرس وعليك عيال يملون علي هالبيت..
حمد ابتسم لانه عرف مغزى امه: بصراحه يايمه انا من زمان كان بودي اني افتح هالموضوع معك.
ام حمد انبسطت: هذي الساعه المباركه ياولدي وانا حصلت لك البنت اللي بتانسبك ان شالله..
حمد بتقطيبه: من هالبنت يمه.؟
ام حمد بثقه: هيفاء بنت اخوي سلمان؟
حمد بصدمه:هيــــــــفــاء!
ام حمد وهي تهز براسها: ايه يايمه هيفاء..ها وش رايك؟
حمد وهو لسه بصدمه: يمه شفيكي نسيتي ان البنت على ذمة رجال؟
ام حمد وهي تبتسم: لا مانسيت..بس هي خلاص فسخت خطبتها منه..
حمد بسخريه: اظاهر صارت عادة في بناتنا.
ام حمد بحده: حممممد ..انت عارف ان اللي فسخ الخطبه مو اختك الا ولد خالك..
حمد اصلا عارف هالشي..بس هيفاء يحسها غريبه الفكره عليه: اسمعي يايمه هيفاء على عيني وراسي ..بس مادري يايمه ماقدر آخذها..
ام حمد: ليــــه..وين بتحصل منها..
حمد وهو يوقف: يايمه قلت لك ماقدر اخذها..هيفاء يايمه انا عاده مثل العنود اختي ولا انتي ناسيه ان انا اللي كنت اوديهم المدرسه واجيبهم اذا ماعندهم سايق وطول عمرها وهي منقعه عندنا لدرجة اني خلاص عديتها مثل اختي ومستحيل انظرها بنظرة ثانية.
ام حمد بتتكلم بس حمد قطع عليها : يمه واللي يسلمك هالموضوع سكريه..وطلع من الصالة.
************************************************** **********
بعد فتره بسيطه من فسخ خطبة هيفاء ونواف هيفاء كانت قاعده بجنب الشباك تتأمل وقت الظهيره في الشارع اللي تطل عليها غرفتها الا ان انقطع خيط افكارها بدخول امها المفاجئ من دون سابق انذار لكن هيفاء تمت ساكته لكن امها ابتسمت لها ووجها يدل على حاجه تبغى تقولها ...
ام فهد بربأطة جأش:هيفاء حبيبتي عرفتي باللي صار ..!
هيفا ه خافت من كلام امها لكن تمت على برودها وتكلمت بهدوء:ايش اللي صار يمه..؟
ام فهد بصوت عميق : نواف خطب وملكته هالاسبوع.
هيفاء بسخريه: ومن هالمقروده اللي بتأخذه .
ام فهد بهدوء جليدي :وحده بنت ناس اهلها من اكبر التجار بالديره .
هيفاء بعير مبالاه: عليه بالعافيه االله يهنيهم .
ام فهد بملامح غامضه وعيون داكنه :هالكلام من قلبك؟
هيفاء بذلت جهد عشان تخطى هالكلمات حنجرتها ولحسن حظها جاء عرسه ينقذها من كلام الناس:طبعــــــــا مهما كان بيظل ولد خالتي ..
اسكتت ام فهد وما علقت على كلام بنتها وغرقوا في صمت كئيب لكن هيفاء حست ان امها للحين بخاطرها شي تبي تقوله.
ام فهد وهي تقلب ايدها بحضنها بتفكير :تصدقين يا هيفا انا طول عمري تمنيتك تأخذين تركي بدل نواف ...!
هيفا ء اللي كانت شارده الذهن قطع كلام امها شرودها بدهشه نزلت عيونها بالارض بتفكير،وأم فهد تنتظر منها تعليق على كلامها :هيفـــــــــاء..سمعتيني يمـــــا..!
هيفاء بسكون بالغ يحمل في حناياه غضب عارم:سمعتـك يما ..! بس كنت أفكرمامليتوآ من كوني لعبه بين يدينكم تزوجوني مثل ماتبون وتفكوني متى ماحبيتوا
أم فهد أنصدمت من كلام بنتها الجاف: هيفــاء أنت وش تقولين ..!
هيفاء فقدت أعصابها بفظاظه :يما ماكفاكم أنكم كنتم بتزوجوني من نواف وهو مايحبني والله يحبني اللي خلاني أفسخ الخطبه قبل ماتدمر حياتي ..!والحين تبون تلصقوني بتركي وهو مايحبني أسمحيلي أقولك أني آسفه كلامكم هذا ماراح يطبق علي وماراح أتزوج ألا وانا مقتنعه.
ام فهد كانت تراقبها بنص عين وفي عيونها لمعان ماكر: وأنت وش عرفك أن تركي مايحبك ..؟
هيفاء أرتبكت لكنها ردت بتصميم:مايحتاج يقول لي ..كل شئ واضح من معاملته لي وكفايه الخوف اللي زرعه فيني لما حبسني بالكوخ هذا الدلائل كلها ماتثبت لك يايما أنه مايحبني.
أم فهد وقفت واتجهت لها والدفئ بعيونها ولفت كتوف هيفاء ناحيتها:هيفـاء انت لساتك تذكرين ذي السالفه القديمه.
هيفاء رفعت ذقنها بتحدي: وعمــــري ماراح أنساهـــــا.
أم فهد هزت رأسها باعتذار:هيفـــاء أنا أسفه لو كنت عارفه أن هالسالفه بتترك أثرها فيك لوقتنا هذا كان قلت لك بالحقيقه.
هيفاء عبست جبينها بحيــــره: أي حقيقه اللي تقصدينها..؟
أم فهد وهي تفسر لها باقناع: حقيقة اللي صارفي الكوخ ذاك اليوم ..تركي قالي لاتعلمينها عشان تعلمين تثقين فيه.
هيفاء هزت رأسها من غير فهم :وشلـــــون يعني..؟
أم فهد مسكت كتوفها وكلمتها بنبره جديه:هيفـــــاء اللي سبب لك هالخوف كله ماهو تركي..
هيفاء بققت عينها بصدمه :أجــــــــل من ..؟
أم فهد تلاقت عيونها بعيون هيفاء:نـــــــــواف هو اللي خلاك في الكوخ لحالك.
هيفاء قعدت على الكرسي بعد ماحست أن الدنيا تدورفيها من لوعة الصدمه ورددت بغير تصديق:لا لا مومعقولـــــــه.. مستحيل اللي يصير.
أم فهد كلمتها بصوت لاذع عشان توعيها من عماها: ليه مو معقـــوله ..تذكري ياهيفاء في ذاك اليوم كان تركي طالع مع أبوه من المزرعه ومابقى حد غيرك أنتي ونواف وأنا وخالتك في المزرعه..
هيفاء وهي تسترد ذكريات ذاك اليوم المشئوم ،وأم فهد كملت حديثها بقسوه :ولما دخلت الكوخ وصار اللي صار أدنت تركي بدون مايكون عندك الدليل على أدانته.
هيفاء وهي تدافع بشده:لا يما أنا ما تهمته زور..!
أم فهد أبتسمت بتفهم:أنزين بسألك سؤال أنت شفت وجه الولد اللي سحب الدرج من الكوخ.
هيفاء حاولت تذكرلكن بلا جدوى: لا ما شفته لكن شفت ظهره وأنا متأكده انه تركي...
أم فهد أشرت لها بتنبيه: وهذه النقطه اللي كنت أبي أوضحها لك لكنك ماعطيتني فرصه .. في ذاك الوقت تركي نسى جاكيته في الصاله ونواف أستأذن من أمه يأخذ جاكيت تركي لأنه مستبرد وصار عندك التباس بينهم الاثنين.
هيفاء غطت بيدها فمها برعب وبدأت ترجع لها الذاكره تدريجيا وتذكرت هيئة الولد بصعوبه واستوعبت الحقيقه اللي كانت مغمضه عينها عنها ، كان شكل الولد في الحقيقه واضح أنه أصغرمن تركي لكن بالنسبه لصغر سن وقلة خبرة هيفاء في ذاك اللحظه خلاها تنسب الاتهام ظلم لتركي لأن أسمه كان يتردد برعب في عقلها ولسبب آخر أنها كانت خايفه منه بأنه يعاقبها لأنها دخلت الكوخ بدون أذنه هذا مأوحى لها عقلها الباطني بأن تركي هو الشخص الوحيد اللي له دوافع أنتقام منها.
صارخ ضميرها يأنبها على تجريحها له وأتهامها له ،طغى على تفكير هيفاء بها اللحظه الطريقه المنااسبه عشان تصحح غلطتها معه .
مسكت هيفاء رأسها بعذاب:آآآآآآآه يايما..
أم فهد طالعتها برعب:وش فيك ياهيفاء..؟
هيفاء التفتت لها بعيون معذبه بتأنيب الضمير:يما أنا غلطت في حق تركي .. وجرحته..!يما أنا ماراح أسامح نفسي على اللي سويته معه .
أم فهد تنهدت تهديها :صل على النبي يابنتي ماصار شئ..!
هيفاء هزأت راسها بتصميم :لا وشلون ماصار شئ وانا حاولت قد ماأقدر عشان اهينه وحملته مسؤلية اللي صار مثل المذنب.
هيفاء ظلت فيه أسئله تدور في رأسها تبحث عن أجوبه: أنزيـــــن يما ليش نواف سوى كذا معي..؟ وتركي ليه ماقال لي بالحقيقه..؟
أم فهد وقفت وهي تفكر بتركيز في الماضي: احنا لما سألنا نواف عن السبب ماعطانا جواب شافي لكن أبوه الله يرحمه حزر أنه يغار من علاقتك القويه بتركي ولما طلبت من تركي أنه يفهمك كل شئ رفض ووقال أنك راح تعرفين مع الوقت أنه مستحيل يسوي هالشئ فيك وقال لازم تعلمين وشلون تثقين فيه.
هيفاء عذابها تزايد أكثر لما سمعت كلام أمها اللي يثبت لها مدى سذاجتها لما فكرت ثانيه واحده أن تركي هو المسؤول ،حست هيفاء بشئ واحد يعتلي قلبها وهوأن تركي وكل ماله ويكبر في عينها لكن حبها له ماراح يهزه الزمن لأن هالشئ الوحيد في حياتها اللي تفتخر فيه بأنها حبت أنسان عظيم مثل تركي.
أم فهد ابتسمت لها بلطف :أنا حبيبتي لازم أروح اللحين أبرز الغدا حق أبوك وأخوانك ..بتنزلين ولا أرسلك الغدا فوق..؟
عبست هيفاء وردت بضيق: لا يما مشكوره شعبانه مالي نفس..!
أم فهد هزت كتوفها باستجابه: على راحتك ..

************************************************** *******

----------


## سجينة الآهات

تركي كان مشغول في مكتبه بالاوراق الماثله قدامه ويحاول بأنتباه يفك المشكله حولها لكن صوت تلفون قطع تركيزه صر تركي على أسنانه بقهر على توقيت التلفون اللي جاء مع وقت انشغاله.
رد تركي من غير يشوف الاسم :الــــــــو..
نواف :الــــــــو.. هلاااااا تركي..
تركي لما تعرف على صاحب تحولت نبرته للقسوه: هلا نـواف ..بشرني بأخبارك.
نواف: واللللله الحمداللللله بخير بس ناقصنا شوفتك.
تركي: وش أخبار عمتي ان اشاء الللله ماقامت تشتكي من شئ ..؟
نواف: لا أبشرك عمتي بخير وتسلم عليك..
تركي :وانت جهزت للعرس ولا ماخلصتوا..؟
نواف:آآآآفا وانا ليه مكلمك أجــــــل..!
تركي :ليه ناقصك حاجه ولاشئ..؟
نواف: لا موناقصني شئ..لكن مكلمك عشان أذكرك بملكتي..
تركي :ومتى ملكتك عشان أحجزعلى رحله قبلها بليله..
نواف: ملكتي بعد بكره وأنا مكلمك عشان ألزم عليك تجي ولاتفوتها..
تركي: زين أنك ذكرتني لأني ناسي ..لو ماقلت لي كان طاح وجهي عند نسيبك بو فهد.
نواف ردد وراه بأستغراب: بـــــــو فهــــد..؟
تركي : أي بوفهـــــد رجل خالتي ولا نسيت ..!
نـــــواف: ااااااااي لا مانسيت لكن تعرف في الايام الاخيره بالي مشغول بأشياء كثيره.
تركي أبتسم بأحتقار: لا معذور ماتنلام ..!
نواف: المهم انا بغيتك توفي دينك اللي عليك وتعطيني حقوقي في الشركه وفلوس الورث.
تركي: ماطلبت حاجه.. أول ماأرجع السعوديه بروح أنا وياك المحكمه وأعطيك حقوقك.
نواف: أجل بتجينا بكره بأذن اللله الرياض..؟
تركي: على خير أن شاء اللللللللله..تأمرعلى شئ.
نواف:أبد سلامتـــــك.. يالللله مع السلامه.
تركي: مع السلامه.

************************************************** ****************

كان اليوم هو اليوم اموعود الا وهو ملكة نواف وكان هاليوم يختلف عن باقي الايام وكأن كل شي سكن بمكانه وعلى قولة البعض يسمونه هدوء ماقبل العاصفه..صحت العنود من النوم وشافت ان الساعه صارت 11 الظهر قامت بسرعه لانها اليوم بتطلع مع البنات الجوهره وهيفاء عشان يروحون الجامعه ومحاضرتها مابقى عليها شي ..دخلت الحمام وتوضت وبدلت ملابسها بسرعه ولما شافت انه مافي وقت تحط مكياج قررت انها ماتحط شي فلبست نظارتها الشمسية وراحت تاخذ التلفون لما شافته يضوي وتذكرت انها حاطته على الصامت ..الا هي الجوهره تتصل..ردت عليها العنود وهي تاخذ شنطتها والملف :هلا الجوهره ..ها انتي وين؟
الجوهره بنفاد صبر: يله يالعنود صاير لنا ساعه برا ننطرك.
العنود وهي تنزل :يله جايه جايه..
العنود مرت على اللي بالصاله من دون ماتشوفهم وهي تاشر بايدها: ليلا ياجمااااااااعه باي ..انا بروح الجامعه..
حمد بسخريه: فهد ماعندك بف باف ..فيه ذبان بالبيت..
العنود التفت لما سمعت طاري فهد..وشافت فهد قاعد بالصاله مع حمد اخوها وامها..
فهد بابتسامه: حيا الله العنود..اخبارك؟
العنود ماتدري ليه تذكرت الموقف اللي صار بينهم وانحرجت:هلا فهد ..بخير الله يسلمك..انت وشلونك؟
فهد وهو يهز براسه:تمام...الا اقول نسيت ابارك لعروستنــــــا..مبروك ..
العنود خدودها صارت طماطه وهي تمتم ترد عليه..وحمد حب يفشلها زياده: اي عروس الا ماغير الا غوريلا..
ام حمد بحده: والله محد غوريلا الا انت..
فهد يضحك:ههههههه الله يقطع بليسك تستاهل ماجاك..
العنود بنص عيون وهي تناظر حمد: بلاك يافهد ماعرفت وش علته؟
فهد وهو يبتسم: لا والله ماعرفت؟
العنود بخبث: يمووووووووت ويعاشر قروود..
حمد بغضب: تخسيــــــن يالخايسه..
رن تلفون العنود وتذكرت اللي برا:اووووووف نسيت يله باااي..
ام حمد :بتروحين مع من؟
العنود بسرعه: الجوهره وهيفاء..
طلعت العنود بسرعه وركبت السيارة وهي تلقي التحية للناس اللي شوي بيذبحونها..
هيفاء بحمق: اموووووووت واعرف انتي ايش تسوين داخل؟.
العنود بغضب: والله محد شغلني الا حمد واخوك..
هيفاء بتقطيبه:فهد عندكم ..وانا اقول يوم ادور عليه مو موجود..
الجوهره: متى جا اخوك ياهيفاء؟
هيفاء:جا من كم يوم..
*************************************************
وبعد عدة ساعات كان تركي يضبط الشماغ قدام المرايه بالصاله ووينتظر نواف وعمته اللي من جا وهو يشوف في عيونها حزن مايعرف له سبب..سكت ومسألها عن السبب نه يبيها تجيه منها هي..
نزل نواف وهو يستعجل تركي:يلـــــه تركي مشينا؟ ترا مره تأخرنا؟
تركي بسخرية: وخر عنه المعـــرس مايقدر يصبر..
نواف تنرفز من تركي ومابين له هالشي فمسك اعصابه: عالعموم انا انتظرك بالسيارة..
بعد دقايق انزلت عمته باتزان وراح لها تركي وهو يبوس راسها ويمسك ايدها لغاية ماوصلوا السيارة..ولما ركبوا الجميع ركب تركي السيارة جمب اخوه نواف..
نواف بابتسامه: ها عمتي عسى مستانسه؟
العمه لطيفه عطته نظره وماردت عليه بكلمه..بس نواف ماسكت :معليه معذوره وانا كم مره استسمحت منك..لكن انتي اللي مو راضيه تسامحيني..
تركي التفت على نواف لما لاحظ سكوت عمته: وشسالفه يانواف ؟
نواف:ولا شي سالفه وانتهت من زمان...وبعدين يله وصلنــــا..
جا تركي بينزل بس جمدت ايده على قبضة الباب لان شاف انهم واقفين قدام بيت ماهو ببيت عمتهم الا بيت غريب عليه واول مره يشوفه..
التفت نواف هو عمته على تركي اللي تم قاعد بالسيارة..استغربت لطيفه حركته هذي..فكلمت نواف لاول مره من بعد ماصارت الحادثه: نواف روح شوف اخوك شفيه.
نواف قطب جبينه واتجه لشباك تركي وضرب عليه:تــــــركي!
تركي نزل من السيارة وهو يسأل: هذا من بيته؟
نواف باستغراب:هذا بيت اهل خطيبتي...
تركي بحيره:بس هذا مو بيت عمتي..
نواف قطب جبينه ولف على عمته: يمـــــه انتي ماقلتي له ؟
قربت لطيفه عندهم: اقوله ايش؟
نواف: ان انفسخت خطبتي انا وهيفاء..
العمه لطيفه وهي تهز براسها:لا توقعتك انت يانواف اللي بتقوله..
تركي اللي كان منصدم من اللي يسمعه فبدون مايسمع اي شي زياده ركب السيارة وفحط بها مسرع تارك عمته واخوه تحت ذهول تام..بس عمته كانت فاهمه عليه فعشان كذا كانت متألمه من جا ..كانت تتوقع انه اول مايسمع بالخبر انه بيروح يخطبها بس لما شافته ماجاب طاري للموضوع عرفت انه مش مهتم مثل ماتوهمت ..
تركي كان يسوق السيارة وهو متجه للسيارة ومافي راسه الا شي واحد يتردد"هيفاء فكت خطبتها من نواف،،،،هيفاء فكت خطبتها من نواف"..وصل البيت ونزل ولما دخل قعد يزرع ارض الصاله بالمشي وهو يفكر هل يروح لها للبيت...اي يروح للها للبيت وين عايشين..بالاخير قرر انه يتصلها رفع تلفون البيت وهو يدق على رقم جوالها..

وهيفاء بهالوقت كانت قاعده بالحديقه لحالها لان امها طلعت مع ام حمد معزومين برا وفهد اخوها طلع كالمعتاد مع فواز وحمد..اما العنود لما اتصلت لها لقتها تدرس عشان عندها كويز..فما فيه احد بالبيت الا هي ومها اللي كانت قاعده عند التلفزيون فاكه حلقها..هي والطوفه واحد..
رن التلفون بايد هيفاء ولما شافت الرقم الا هو رقم بيت خالتها لطيفه..ردت وهي مستغربه مين اللي بيتصل لها:الــــــــــو؟
تركي بصوت اجش:هلا هيفاء..
هيفاء قلبها بدا يدق بجنون علامة معرفته صاحب الصوت:...........
تركي وهو يكررر:هيفـــــــــــاء..؟الو..
هيفاء بلعت ريقها:هـــــــــلا..
تركي تنهد مرتاح: شلونـــــــك؟
هيفاء حست بالغصه وهي ترد:تمام والحمد الله..
ساد صمت رهيب بين الاثنين بعدها تكلم تركي بصوت مجهد:هيفاء انا بسألك ثلاث اسئله وابيك تردين علي بصدق؟
هيفاء لانها حست ان دموعها على وشك انها تنزل فطلعت صوت دليل الموافقه..
تركي كمل بهدوء:اول شي،هل صحيح انك فسخت خطوبتك من اخوي؟
ردت هيفاء بصوت هامس انه صحيح..كمل تركي:ثاني شي،هل صحيح ان نواف بيتزوج بنت ثانيه؟
هيفاء همست مره ثانيه ان هالشي صحيح
تركي :جاء دور السؤال الاخير،وبعد ماتعطيني الجواب تقدرين انك تسكرين الخط بوجهي......تتزوجيني ياهيفاء؟
هيفاء فتحت فمها عشان تتكلم لكن النطق خانها
تركي:هيــــــفاء؟
كان مبين من صوته انه بدأ يفقد صبره وسمعت صوته يتنهد..فردت توتر:لكــن..لكن ليه؟
تركي بعصبيه:ليـــــه؟ ليه يطلب اي رجال من المره انه يتزوجها ؟لانه يحبها لانها يبيها من بين كل نسوان في العالم،،،،واللحين وعطيتك الجواب..ايش جوابك انتي؟
هيفاء بعد الكلام اللي قاله تركي بدت دموعها اللي كانت معتقدة انها تحجرت بالجريان على وجهها..ردت عليه وهي تبكي:انا موافقـــــه..
تركي تاوه وكانه لقى الجواب اللي يدور عليه من زمان:اخيراً..قالها بهمس..وبعدها كمل :خلاص ياهيفاء انتي ارتاحي وتطمني وانا بكره بخلص كل شي..
سكر تركي التلفون وترك هيفاء في زوبعه مالها لا اول ولاتالي..تركي يحبني؟؟معقوله اللي سمعته انا ؟؟انا وافقت على تركي وهو اعترف لي بحبه؟؟رفعت راسها للسما تحمد ربها وهي تبكي ان مآسيها واخيراً لقت لها نهاية..بس ايش راح يصير بكره؟؟هو قالي بيخلص كل شي بكره؟؟

----------


## سجينة الآهات

*طلعت شمس الصباح اللي ابعدت ظلام الليل اللي كان اطول ليله يقضونها اثنين وهم تركي وهيفاء..تركي اللي اول ماقام الصبح بدل ملابسه وراح لغرفة عمته وهناك خبرها بكل شي وخططه انه يروح هو وياها اللحين يخطبونها والعصر تتم الملكه..
لطيفه اللي كانت مستانسه على الخبر وفي نفس الوقت كانت مستغربة عجلة تركي :انزين ياولدي مايصير كذا لازم نعطي البنت وقت تفكر فيه..
تركي وهو يهز راسه باصرار: لا ماراح اعطيها فرصه..انا ماصدقت انها اخيرا بتصير لي..
لطيفه بحنان :كل هذا وين مخبيه ياتركي؟
تركي وهو يبتسم ويأشر على قلبه: هنا يايمه هنا..

طلع تركي هو و عمته متوجهين لبيت عمته ولما وصلوا طلب تركي انه يشوف ابو فهد ..ولما حضر ابو فهد تولت لطيفه المهمه وخبرت ابو فهد ان سبب استعجال تركي انه وراه شغل ينتظره وممكن تنقطع عنهم وسيلة الاتصال فيبي يعرف رايها اليوم عشان يملكون بسرعه..ابو فهد على ان الكلام مادخل راسه لكن هو نفس الشي كان يتمنى تركي لهيفاء ..لان تركي رجال ويستاهل كل خير..
ابو فهد التفت على ام فهد اللي كانت طايره من الفرح:روحي يامره واسالي بنتك وخذي رايها..
رقت ام فهد لغرفة بنتها اللي كانت عارفه من الاول ان تركي موجود لانها شافت سيارته وهي داخله..وماتعرف ليش ان كل اللي يصير لها هل هو حلم ولا علم..
ام فهد طقت باب الغرفة ودخلت وقعد جمب بنتها على الكنبه: هيفاء يايمه..تركي وعمتك لطيفه موجودين تحت...
هيفاء قطعت عليها بهدوء:وجايين يخطبوني.
ام فهد اختفت ابتسامتها: وش دراك؟
هيفاء نزلت راسها:لان تركي اتصل لي البارحه وسألني عن رايي..
ام فهد بتوتر: وايش قلتي له..
هيفاء هزت كتوفها:اللي تشوفونه يايمه..
ام فهد براحه:يعني موافقه؟
هيفاء هزت راسها بايجاب..وبعدها لمتها امها وهي فرحانه:الله يفرحك يابنتي ويرزقك بالعيال الصالحين..
طلعت ام فهد من عند هيفاء وخبرت ابو فهد براي البنت..ابو فهد هز راسه والتفتت عليهم: خلاص اجل..نتوكل على الله وخير البر عاجله..العصر نملك.
تركي :توكلنا على الله..
ومرت فترة الظهر في ربكه وعجله الكل يبي يلحق يحجز عشا وكوافيره لهيفاء حتى العنود جاتهم وقعدت تعدل البيت معاهم وترتب ولما جا العصر هيفاء اطلبت من الكوافيره ان تحط لها مكياج ناعم لانها لبسها كان مره ناعم وعباره عن فستان ازرق بدون اكمام وخلتهم يكسرون لها شعرها بحيث يعطيها مظهر مكسيكي..وطلع شكلها جنان..مع ان الحضور كان من العايله الا انها كانت من اروع الليالي بالنسبه لهيفاء اللي كانت تحس انها مازالت بحلم وان اللي يصير كله مجرد حلم وراح ينتهي باي لحظه..
ولما كانوا الكل قاعد ويصفق للجوهره والعنود ومها اللي شايلين الصاله بالرقص ..قطع عليهم صوت فهد اللي ينادي امه من عند الباب..ام فهد عرفت انه اللحين لازم هيفاء تقوم عشان تبصم على ورقة الملكه فراحت لبنتها اللي كانت مندمجه بالسوالف مع البنات:هيفاء يمه يله قومي معاي عشان تبصمين..
هيفاء حست بالتوتر فضغطت على ايد العنود اللي كانت ماسكتها ..العنود رجعت تضغط عليها اطمنها..التفتت عليها هيفاء وابتسمت لها العنود: صدقيني ان ماراح يصير شي ..بس اصبعك بيصير لونه ازرق..
هيفاء ضحكت عليها:الله يخسك..هههههههههه..
راحت هيفاء مع امها للمجلس وحصلت فهد قاعد هناك وقدامه ورقه قاعد يقراها بتمعن ولا حس فيهم..لما قعدت جمبها انتبه لهم وهو يمسك ايدها:يله ابصمي عشان تصيرين مدام..
ابصمت هيفاء جمب توقيع تركي ورفعت راسها لفهد: فهد مشكورر ياخوي..
فهد ابتسم باستغراب: على وشو؟
هيفاء ردت له الابتسام: على كل شي..
فهد فهم عليها:مبروك ياختي وتستاهلين تركي..
هيفاء بخجل:الله يبارك لك..
ام فهد ضمت بنتها وسلمت عليها: مبروك ياهيفاء وجعل يالله يخلي طريقك كله سعاده..والتفتت على فهد يله يافهد خل نقوم عشان نخلي رجلها يدخل..
طلع فهد ومعاه امه..وخلوا هيفاء في جو من التوتر والصمت الفارغ..وبعد شوي سمعت حس عند الباب وماحبت ترفع راسها تمت تناظر ايدها لغاية ماحست بالكرسي يغوص جمبها..
تركي:هيفـــــــاء..
رفعت هيفاء عيونها..التقت عيونهم..وماصار شي حست ببرودة وحيرة غريبة ماقد حستها من قبل..انا ايش سويت؟
تركي حس بترددها من خلال نظراتها الضايعه..فببروده:انتي ندمتي؟
طالعته بحده: لا..
تركي:انزين شفيكي؟ولا لايكون تحنين لاخوي؟
هيفاء حست بالدموع تتجمع بعينها فنزلت راسها وهي تتكلم بحده: من فينا اللي حن انا ولا انت ياتركي؟
تركي مافهم قصدها: انا شلون مافهمت..وبعدين تكلمي ياهيفاء من غير لا لف ولا دوران.
هيفاء رفعت راسها بقسوه وعيونها مليانه دموع: وتقول تحبني ..الا قول انك تحسفت على قرارك وانك حنيت على حبيبة القلب..
تركي انصدم من كلامها :انتي ايش تهذين؟
هيفاء بحده:انا عارفه بكل شي بعلاقتك فيها وحبكم اللي صار بلندن وعلاقتكم المستمرة من سنين..
تركي تم ساكت ولا قال شي ..وبعد مدة صمت مسك ايدها بين ايده:هيفاء مين اللي قالك هالكلام؟
هيفاء وهي تشهق بالبكي:نـــــــواف.!
تركي بحنان: وبعد اللي سواه كله لساتك تصدقينه؟
هيفاء هدت وقعدت تفكر بكلامه شوي ولما استوعبت: لا ماراح اصدقه..
تركي ارتاح وهو يبتسم بحب: يعني مصدقه ان مافيه بالدنيا وحده سكنت قلبي غيرك..
هيفاء حمرت خدودها وهي تنزل راسها..تركي رفع راسها وهو يقول:ماعاش من خلاك تنزلين راسك يابنت سلمان..ولا هذا علامة انك تحبيني..

وبكذا تنختم قصتنـــــا ..وارجو انها نالت على اعجاب الجميع؟

وطلب اخير على كل من يدخل ان يبدي رايه وحتى ولو كان بسيط؟


النهـــــــــــــــــــــــــاية*

----------


## إشراق

وأخيراً انتهت القصه ...
شكراً حبيبتي سجينة الآهات على مجهودش كله .

----------


## سجينة الآهات

العفو حبيبتي وأهم شي عجبتكم أتمنى الدعاء منكم الي

----------


## الاميرات

امممممممممممممممممم ابصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه القصه حلوه مع ان احداثها مرت بسرعه مشككككككككككككككككككككككككوره يالغاليه و كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلموووووووووووووو
على 
القصة الحلووووة

----------

